# Como eram e quem eram os Portugueses nativos?



## belem (26 Jan 2013 às 20:40)

Aqui está um tema, que já há algum tempo tenho andado a querer introduzir aqui no forum, mas não tenho tido tempo nem disponibilidade para o fazer.

Às dúvidas patentes no título, surgem mais outras:


Como era a sua cultura (tipo de vida, vestes, idioma, etc...)?

Onde viveram?

Qual era o seu grau de conhecimentos?

Domesticaram animais e adoptaram variedades de plantas locais na sua alimentação?


Para se ter uma ideia, podemos estar a falar desde o período do Paleolítico.


----------



## Knyght (26 Jan 2013 às 20:45)

Isso é história, não sei se é o forte do fórum, pode ser ainda que seja o forte de alguém!

Mas creio que nativos portugueses não existiram, existiu sim, espanhóis renegados e sobreviventes árabes que beberam a cultura.


----------



## belem (26 Jan 2013 às 20:59)

Knyght disse:


> Isso é história, não sei se é o forte do fórum, pode ser ainda que seja o forte de alguém!
> 
> Mas creio que nativos portugueses não existiram, existiu sim, espanhóis renegados e sobreviventes árabes que beberam a cultura.



Como estamos inseridos no offtopic, pode ser que apareça alguém.

E os Portugueses nativos existiram, claro que existiram.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2013 às 21:26)

Knyght disse:


> Mas creio que *nativos portugueses não existiram*, existiu sim, espanhóis renegados e sobreviventes árabes que beberam a cultura.



A Ibéria é anterior à existência de Espanha (posterior à própria existência de Portugal e que surgiu da junção de vários reinos dentro da península) no qual viviam os povos Iberos. Daqui surgem os Portugueses e os Espanhóis.
São povos irmãos na verdadeira identidade e não somos originários dos Espanhóis como por vezes se lê por aí.

A Ibéria teve povos desde o paleolítico, provavelmente anterior - como o provam as ossadas pré-históricas (Neanderthal p.ex.), e foi aculturada por vários outros povos. Tem sido assim em toda a parte, não só por cá.
E há uma identidade muito própria dos povos iberos (a nível genético já estudaram a questão).

Não sou perito, longe disso...
Venham mais opiniões e se possível estudos

P.S.: bom tópico


----------



## belem (26 Jan 2013 às 21:46)

Obrigado, também acho que é um bom tópico, e tenho a certeza que vai surpreender imenso as pessoas. Muita gente vai ver que temos muito a aprender com os nossos antepassados.

Concordo aqui com o Aristocrata, mas eu arrisquei lançar este tema, após consultar uns estudos genéticos, históricos e fazer uma resenha de fenótipos humanos primitivos (que depois irei colocar aqui), que me deixaram muito surpreendido.

Digamos que as últimas descobertas desafiam largamente a ideia pré-concebida, de que quase todos os Portugueses são uma grande miscelânea e que têm origem fora de Portugal.


----------



## belem (26 Jan 2013 às 23:39)

«Indeed, Y-chromosome haplogroup R1b (of Paleolithic origin) is the most common haplogroup in practically all of the Iberian peninsula and western Europe.»


Pericić M, Lauc LB, Klarić IM, et al. (October 2005). "High-resolution phylogenetic analysis of southeastern Europe traces major episodes of paternal gene flow among Slavic populations". Molecular Biology and Evolution 22 (10): 1964–75

R1b, é um haplogrupo extraordinariamente antigo. E ao que parece a P. Ibérica tem um subtipo específico, que também foi encontrado no País de Gales e Irlanda, por exemplo. Isto pode ter a haver, com a migração das populações humanas primitivas, desde a P. Ibérica para Norte. 


«Portuguese people have also maintained a certain degree of cultural and ethnic-specific characteristics ratio with the Basques, since ancient times. The results of the present HLA study in Portuguese populations show that they have features in common with Basques and Spaniards from Madrid: a high frequency of the HLA-haplotypes A29-B44-DR7 (ancient western Europeans) and A1-B8-DR3 are found as common characteristics. Portuguese and Basques do not show the Mediterranean A33-B14-DR1 haplotype, suggesting a lower admixture with Mediterraneans. The Portuguese have a characteristic unique among world populations: a high frequency of HLA-A25-B18-DR15 and A26-B38-DR13, which may reflect a still detectable founder effect coming from ancient Portuguese, i.e., Oestrimnios and Conios».

«Relatedness among Basques, Portuguese, Spaniards, and Algerians studied by HLA allelic frequencies and haplotypes.»

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9382919

Mais pistas.


Depois venho cá colocar mais informação.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2013 às 00:05)

Essa dos Bascos...

Sempre tive a "sensação", comentada com colegas depois de visitar o País Basco, que os Portugueses e os Bascos eram muito parecidos em traços fisiológicos: baixos por natureza (antes do boom de crescimento nas últimas 3\4 décadas), com uma tez muito parecida, bigodes também à _la tuga_.
Nada de científico, mas aquele "feeling" que havia algo de diferente neles relativamente aos restantes Espanhóis (tirando os da Galiza que partilham também muitos traços, nomeadamente culturais, com as gentes do norte).

Muito há a dizer, desde a genética, a cultura, a lingua, história, etc.. Se estudarmos a fundo de certeza que vamos chegar a conclusões interessantes. É muito mais o que nos une do que aquilo que nos divide.
E sabermos mais de nós permite que nos VALORIZEMOS enquanto povo.


----------



## DMigueis (27 Jan 2013 às 02:17)

Aristocrata disse:


> Essa dos Bascos...
> 
> 
> Nada de científico, mas aquele "feeling" que havia algo de diferente neles relativamente aos restantes Espanhóis (tirando os da Galiza que partilham também muitos traços, nomeadamente culturais, com as gentes do norte).



O conhecimento científico começa aí mesmo, com o questionamento do mundo que nos rodeia. Questionar, colocar hipóteses de resposta a essa questão e, a partir daí, desenvolve-se um conjunto de metodologias que nos permitem confirmar ou contrariar as hipóteses que colocamos.


----------



## boneli (27 Jan 2013 às 15:43)

Se queremos falar dos primeiros povos a ocupar o que é o território Português primeiro de tudo vamos esquecer Portugal e Espanha. Ha 30 000 anos atrás tinhamos um território que se chamava Peninsula Ibérica a que os povos Pré históricos que cá chegaram ocuparam. Para eles era um território não um Portugal Espanha ou Galiza ou Minho.

Eram Povos caçadores que se movcimentavam de território e não havia fronteiras..mas mais tarde com calma posso falar um pouco disso....mas esqueçam espanhóis renegados e árabes. E só por curiosidade quando Espanha se formou Portugal já existia à muito...alias Portugal é talvez dos Países mais antigos do mundo com as suas fronteiras bem definidas. Mas isso é outra história.


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2013 às 16:22)

Aqui no IPATIMUP umas investigadoras fizeram uns estudos genéticos sobre a origem dos portugueses, há até um livro publicado. Nós somos descendentes de tribos nativas que viviam no Norte da Espanha e no Noroeste da Península, essas tribos depois deram origem aos ingleses, irlandeses, franceses, belgas, enfim aos povos da Europa Ocidental, depois da última glaciação. No Sul de Portugal há contribuições extra vinda dos árabes, berberes ou judeus. 

Portanto é olhar para as pessoas da Galiza, Minho, País Basco ou Astúrias, ver como elas são, pois está aí a resposta.


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2013 às 16:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Essa dos Bascos...
> 
> Sempre tive a "sensação", comentada com colegas depois de visitar o País Basco, que os Portugueses e os Bascos eram muito parecidos em traços fisiológicos: baixos por natureza (antes do boom de crescimento nas últimas 3\4 décadas), com uma tez muito parecida, bigodes também à _la tuga_.
> Nada de científico, mas aquele "feeling" que havia algo de diferente neles relativamente aos restantes Espanhóis (tirando os da Galiza que partilham também muitos traços, nomeadamente culturais, com as gentes do norte).
> ...




Aqui no IPATIMUP fizeram uns estudos genéticos e chegaram a essa conclusão, não só os portugueses mas também os povos das ilhas britânicas e da França Ocidental descendem dos povos do Norte e Noroeste da Península. Mas no Sul de Portugal há uma contribuição importante dos árabes e judeus. E no Norte e Noroeste há muitas pessoas de olhos claros, as minhotas são conhecidas por terem os olhos claros, e muitas crianças são loiras nos primeiros anos, depois é que o cabelo escurece.


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2013 às 16:41)

belem disse:


> Aqui está um tema, que já há algum tempo tenho andado a querer introduzir aqui no forum, mas não tenho tido tempo nem disponibilidade para o fazer.
> 
> Às dúvidas patentes no título, surgem mais outras:
> 
> ...



Pelo que sei viveriam em castros ou citânias. Havia muita caça nos bosques, veados, ursos, gamos, cabra selvagem, portanto carne não faltava. Provavelmente mais tarde domesticaram o auroque e o leite foi introduzido na alimentação. Os rios eram ricos em peixe, havia por exemplo muito salmão. Como fonte de hidratos de carbono apostaria na bolota e na avelã. Creio que o castanheiro foi introduzido pelos romanos mas não tenho a certeza. As vitaminas viriam de ervas comestíveis, bagas silvestres e alguns frutos silvestres, como a pêra. Estou a pensar obviamente no Noroeste da Península, na região a norte de Aveiro. No Sul, principalmente no Algarve, houve contactos com povos do Mediterrâneo desde muito cedo, e conquentemente deu-se a introdução de muitas espécies vegetais vindas do Oriente, práticas agrícolas e de criação de gado, etc. 

Há descrições das tribos celtas do Norte da Península feitas pelos romanos, dizem por exemplo que usam manteiga para cozinhar, e que no Sul da Península usam azeite. 

Em termos religiosos teriam uma mistura de paganismo com animismo. O druida era o sacerdote da tribo, faria votos de castidade e presume-se que eram vegetarianos, ou pelo menos não comiam carne antes dos rituais e em algumas épocas do ano. Adorariam deuses que represetavam arquétipos do Universo, com equivalentes nas religiões da Grécia Antiga, Babilónia ou Roma. *No Ocidente da Europa as tribos eram matriarcais.* As mulheres tinham os mesmos direitos que os homens, podiam escolher e rejeitar o marido e ter sexo com outros homens após o casamento. Sabe-se também que as relações entre pessoas do mesmo sexo eram comuns e aceites socialmente, o que na época escandalizou os romanos e os gregos. As mulheres das tribos celtas também participavam na guerra, tinham orgulho do seu estatuto na sociedade e desdenhavam das mulheres romanas, que tinham um papel inferior ao do homem na sociedade de Roma (mas isso depois mudou um pouco, antes da introdução do Cristianismo, pois depois com a introdução do Cristianismo a sociedade passou a patriarcal). 

A árvore sagrada era o carvalho-roble, considerado um portal para o mundo dos mortos. Estes povos acreditavam na existência de espíritos da natureza, elementais, que habitavam os bosques e protegiam as árvores, rios, fontes e minas. Eram os duendes, fadas, faunos, musas... Praticavam vários métodos de adivinhação. Vestiam-se com peles de animais e trabalhavam os metais. 

Bem esta informação toda memorizei quando li crónicas de autores romanos e gregos sobre as tribos celtas do Norte da Península e da Gália.


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2013 às 17:27)

A sociedade patriarcal veio com a romanização e muito especialmente com a introdução do judaísmo-cristianismo. Não vou aqui discutir se é melhor sermos uma sociedade matriarcal ou patriarcal, como alguns fazem, em boa verdade acho que a virtude está no equilíbrio e ambos os tipos de sociedades têm excessos e qualidades.


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2013 às 17:36)

_(151) Now if we again begin at the Sacred Cape, following the coast in the other direction, namely, towards the Tagus River, there is first a gulf, then a promontory, Barbarium, and near it the mouths of the Tagus; and the distance to these mouths in a direct voyage is ten63 stadia. Here, too, there are estuaries; one of them extends inland from the p63afore-mentioned tower64 for more than four hundred stadia, and along this estuary the country is watered as far as Salacia.65 Now the Tagus not only has a width of about twenty stadia at its mouth, but its depth is so great that very large merchant-ships can ascend it. And when the flood-tides come on, it forms two estuaries in the plains that lie above it, 152 so that it forms a sea for a distance of one hundred and fifty stadia, and renders the plain navigable, and also, in the upper estuary, encloses an island about thirty stadia in length, and in breadth a trifle short of the length — an island with fine groves and vines. The island is situated opposite Moron,66 a city happily situated on a mountain near the river, at a distance of about five hundred stadia from the sea. And further, not only is the country round about the city rich, but the voyages thither are easy — even for large ships a considerable part of the way, though only for river-boats the rest of the way. And beyond Moron, also, the river is navigable for a still greater distance. This city Brutus, surnamed Callaicus,67 used as a base of operations when he warred against the Lusitanians and brought these people under subjection. And, to command the bar68 of the river, he fortified Olysipo, in order that the p65voyages inland and the importation of provisions might be unimpeded; so that among the cities about the Tagus these are strongest. The Tagus abounds in fish, and is full of oysters. It rises in Celtiberia, and flows through Vettonia, Carpetania, and Lusitania, towards the equinoctial west,69 up to a certain point being parallel to both the Anas and the Baetis, but after that diverging from those rivers, since they bend off towards the southern seaboard.

2 Now of the peoples situated beyond the mountains mentioned above,70 the Oretanians are most southerly, and their territory reaches as far as the seacoast in part of the country this side of the Pillars; the Carpetanians are next after these on the north; then the Vettonians and the Vaccaeans, through whose territory the Durius River flows, which affords a crossing at Acutia, a city of the Vaccaeans; and last, the Callaicans, who occupy a very considerable part of the mountainous country. For this reason, since they were very hard to fight with, the Callaicans themselves have not only furnished the surname for the man who defeated the Lusitanians but they have also brought it about that now, already, the most of the Lusitanians are called Callaicans. Now as for Oretania, its city of Castalo is very powerful, and so is Oria.71

3 And yet the country north of the Tagus, Lusitania, is the greatest of the Iberian nations, and is the nation against which the Romans waged war for the longest times. The boundaries of this country are: on the southern side, the Tagus; on the p67western and northern, the ocean; and on the eastern, the countries of the Carpetanians, Vettonians, Vaccaeans, and Callaicans, the well-known tribes; it is not worth while to name the rest, because of their smallness and lack of repute. Contrary to the men of to‑day, however, some call also these peoples Lusitanians. These four peoples, in the eastern part of their countries, have common boundaries, thus: the Callaicans, with the tribe of the Asturians and with the Celtiberians, but the others with only the Celtiberians. 153 Now the length of Lusitania to cape Nerium is three thousand stadia, but its breadth, which is formed between its eastern side and the coast-line that lies opposite thereto, is much less. The eastern side is high and rough, but the country that lies below is all plain even to the sea, except a few mountains of no great magnitude. And this, of course, is why Poseidonius says that Aristotle is incorrect in making the coast-line72 and Maurusia the cause of the flood-tides and the ebb-tides; whom he quotes as saying that the sea ebbs and flows on account of the fact that the coast-lands are both high and rugged, which not only receive the waves roughly but give them back with equal violence. For on the contrary, Poseidonius correctly says, the coast-lands are for the most part sandy and low.

4 At all events, the country of which I am speaking is fertile, and it is also traversed by rivers both large and small, all of them flowing from the eastern parts and parallel to the Tagus; most of them offer voyages inland and contain very great quantities of gold-dust as well. Best known of the rivers immediately after the Tagus are the Mundas, which p69offers short voyages inland, and likewise the Vacua. After these two is the Durius, which, coming from afar, flows by Numantia and many other settlements of the Celtiberians and Vaccaenas, and is navigable for large boats for a distance of about eight hundred stadia inland. Then come other rivers. And after these the River of Lethe,73 which by some persons is called Limaeas, but by others Belion;74 and this river, too, rises in the country of the Celtiberians and the Vaccaenas, as also does the river that comes after it, namely the Baenis (others say "Minius"), which is by far the greatest of the rivers in Lusitania — itself, also, being navigable inland for eight hundred stadia. Poseidonius, however, says that the Baenis rises in Cantabria. Off its mouth lies an island, and two breakwaters which afford anchorage for vessels. The nature of these rivers deserves praise, because the banks which they have are high, and adequate to receive within their channels the sea at high tide without overflowing or spreading over the plains. Now this river was the limit of Brutus' campaign, though farther on there are several other rivers, parallel to those mentioned.

5 Last of all come the Artabrians, who live in the neighbourhood of the cape called Nerium, which is the end of both the western and the northern side of Iberia. But the country round about the cape itself is inhabited by Celtic people, kinsmen of those on the Anas; for these people and the Turdulians made an expedition thither and then had a quarrel, it is said, after they had crossed the Limaeas River; and when, in addition to the quarrel, the Celtic peoples also suffered the loss of their chieftain, they scattered and stayed there; and it was from this p71circumstance that the Limaeas was also called the River of Lethe. 154 The Artabrians have many thickly-peopled cities on that gulf which the sailors who frequent those parts call the Harbour of the Artabrians. The men of to‑day, however, call the Artabrians Arotrebians. Now about thirty75 different tribes occupy the country between the Tagus and the Artabrians, and although the country was blest in fruits, in cattle, and in the abundance of its gold and silver and similar metals, still, most of the people had ceased to gain their livelihood from the earth, and were spending their time in brigandage and in continuous warfare with each other and with their neighbours across the Tagus, until they were stopped by the Romans, who humbled them and reduced most of their cities to mere villages, though they improved some of their cities by adding colonies thereto. It was the mountaineers who began this lawlessness, as was likely to be the case; for, since they occupied sorry land and possessed but little property, they coveted what belonged to the others. And the latter, in defending themselves against the mountaineers, were necessarily rendered powerless over their private estates, so that they, too, began to engage in war instead of farming; and the result was that the country, neglected because it was barren of planted products, became the home only of brigands.

6 At any rate, the Lusitanians, it is said, are given to laying ambush, given to spying out, are quick, nimble, and good at deploying troops. They have a small shield two feet in diameter, concave p73in front, and suspended from the shoulder by means of thongs (for it has neither arm-rings nor handles). Besides these shields they have a dirk or a butcher's-knife. Most of them wear linen cuirasses; a few wear chain-wrought cuirasses and helmets with three crests, but the rest wear helmets made of sinews. The foot-soldiers wear greaves also, and each soldier has several javelins; and some also make use of spears, and the spears have bronze heads. Now some of the peoples that dwell next to the Durius River live, it is said, after the manner of the Laconians — using anointing-rooms twice a day and taking baths in vapours that rise from heated stones, bathing in cold water, and eating only one meal a day;76 and that in a cleanly77 and simple way. The Lusitanians are given to offering sacrifices, and they inspect the vitals, without cutting them out. Besides, they also inspect the veins on the side of the victim; and they divine by the tokens of touch, too. They prophesy through means of the vitals of human beings also, prisoners of war, whom they first cover with coarse cloaks, and then, when the victim has been struck beneath the vitals by the diviner, they draw their first auguries from the fall of the victim. And they cut off the right hands of their captives and set them up as an offering to the gods.

7 All the mountaineers lead a simple life, are water-drinkers, sleep on the ground, and let their hair stream down in thick masses after the manner of women, though before going into battle they bind their hair about the forehead. 155 They eat goat's-meat mostly, and to Ares they sacrifice a he-goat and also p75the prisoners and horses; and they also offer hecatombs of each kind, after the Greek fashion — as Pindar himself says, "to sacrifice a hundred of every kind." They also hold contests, for light-armed and heavy-armed soldiers and cavalry, in boxing, in running, in skirmishing, and in fighting by squads. And the mountaineers, for two-thirds of the year, eat acorns, which they have first dried and crushed, and then ground up and made into a bread that may be stored away for a long time. They also drink beer; but they are scarce of wine, and what wine they have made they speedily drink up in merry feastings with their kinsfolk; and instead of olive-oil they use butter. Again, they dine sitting down, for they have stationary seats builded around the walls of the room, though they seat themselves forward according to age and rank. The dinner is passed round, and amid their cups they dance to flute and trumpet, dancing in chorus, but also leaping up and crouching low. But in Bastetania women too dance promiscuously with men, taking hold of their hands. All the men dress in black, for the most part in coarse cloaks, in which they sleep, on their beds of litter. And they use waxen vessels, just as the Celts do.78 But the women always go clad in long mantles and gay-coloured gowns. Instead of coined money the people, at least those who live deep in the interior, employ barter, or else they cut off pieces from beaten silver metal and pass them as money. Those who are condemned to death they hurl from precipices; and p77the parricides they stone to death out beyond their mountains or their rivers. They marry in the same way as the Greeks. Their sick they expose upon the streets, in the same way as the Egyptians79 did in ancient times, for the sake of their getting suggestions from those who have experienced the disease. Again, up to the time of Brutus80 they used boats of tanned leather on account of the flood-tides and the shoal-waters, but now, already, even the dug-out canoes are rare. Their rock-salt is red, but when crushed it is white. Now this, as I was saying, is the mode of life of the mountaineers, I mean those whose boundaries mark off the northern side of Iberia, namely, the Callaicans, the Asturians, and the Cantabrians, as far as the Vasconians and the Pyrenees; for the modes of life of all of them are of like character. I shrink from giving too many of the names, shunning the unpleasant task of writing them down — unless it comports with the pleasure of some one to hear "Pleutaurans," "Bardyetans," "Allotrigans," and other names still less pleasing and of less significance than these.

8 The quality of intractability and wildness in these peoples has not resulted solely from their engaging in warfare, but also from their remoteness; for the trip to their country, whether by sea or by land, is long, and since they are difficult to communicate with, they have lost the instinct of sociability and humanity. 156 They have this feeling of intractability and wildness to a less extent now, however, because of the peace and of the sojourns of the Roman among them. But wherever such p79sojourns are rarer the people are harder to deal with and more brutish; and if some are so disagreeable merely as the result of the remoteness of their regions, it is likely that those who live in the mountains are still more outlandish. But now, as I have said, they have wholly ceased carrying on war; for both the Cantabrians (who still to‑day more than the rest keep together their bands of robbers) and their neighbours have been subdued by Augustus Caesar; and instead of plundering the allies of the Romans, both the Coniacans81 and the Plentuisans,82 who live near the source of the Iberus, now take the field for the Romans. Further, Tiberius, his successor, has set over these regions an army of three legions (the army already appointed by Augustus Caesar), and it so happens that he already has rendered some of the peoples not only peaceable but civilised as well._

Estrabão, Geografia


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2013 às 17:43)

_(136) Now that I have given the first general outline of geography, it is proper for me to discuss next the several parts of the inhabited world; indeed, I have promised to do so,1 and I think that thus far my treatise has been correctly apportioned. But I must begin again with Europe and with those parts of Europe with which I began at first,2 and for the same reasons.

2 As I was saying, the first part of Europe is the western, namely, Iberia. 137Now of Iberia the larger part affords but poor means of livelihood; for most of the inhabited country consists of mountains, forests, and plains whose soil is thin — and even that not uniformly well-watered. And Northern Iberia, in addition to its ruggedness, not only is extremely cold, but lies next to the ocean, and thus has acquired its characteristic of inhospitality and aversion to intercourse with other countries; consequently, it is an exceedingly wretched place to live in. Such, then, is the character of the northern parts; but almost the whole of Southern Iberia is fertile, particularly the region outside the Pillars. This p5will become clear in the course of my detailed description of Iberia. But first I must briefly describe its shape and give its dimensions.

3 Iberia is like an ox-hide extending in length from west to east, its fore-parts toward the east, and in breadth from north to south. It is six thousand stadia in length all told, and five thousand stadia in its greatest breadth; though in some places it is much less than three thousand stadia in breadth, particularly near the Pyrenees, which form its eastern side. That is, an unbroken chain of mountains, stretching from north to south, forms the boundary line between Celtica and Iberia; and since Celtica, as well as Iberia, varies in breadth, the part of each country that is narrowest in breadth between Our Sea and the ocean is that which lies nearest to the Pyrenees, on either side of those mountains, and forms gulfs both at the ocean and at Our Sea. The Celtic gulfs, however, which are also called Galatic, are larger, and the isthmus which they form is narrower as compared with that of Iberia.3 So the eastern side of Iberia is formed by the Pyrenees; the southern side is formed in part by Our Sea, from the Pyrenees to the Pillars, and from that point on by the ocean, up to what is called the Sacred Cape;4 the third is the western side, which p7is approximately parallel to the Pyrenees and extends from the Sacred Cape to that Cape of the Artabrians which is called Nerium;5 and the fourth side extends from Cape Nerium up to the northern headlands of the Pyrenees.

4 But, to resume, let me describe Iberia in detail, beginning with the Sacred Cape. This cape is the most westerly point, not only of Europe, but of the whole inhabited world; for, whereas the inhabited world comes to an end in the west with the two continents (in the one hand, at the headlands of Europe, and in the other, at the extremities of Libya, of which regions the Iberians occupy the one, and the Maurusians the other), the headlands of Iberia project at the aforementioned cape about fifteen hundred stadia beyond those of Libya. Moreover, the country adjacent to this cape they call in the Latin language "Cuneus," meaning thereby to indicate its wedge-shape. But as for the cape itself, which projects into the sea, Artemidorus (who visited the place, as he says) likens it to a ship; 138and he says that three little islands help to give it this shape, one of these islands occupying the position of a ship's beak, and the other two, which have fairly good places of anchorage, occupying the position of cat-heads. But as for Heracles, he says, there is neither a temple of his to be seen on the cape (as Ephorus wrongly states), nor an altar to him, or to any other god either, but only stones6 in many spots, lying in groups of three or four, which in accordance with a native custom are p9turned round by those who visit the place, and then, after the pouring of a libation, are moved back again.7 And it is not lawful, he adds, to offer sacrifice there, nor, at night, even to set foot on the place, because the gods, the people say, occupy it at that time; but those who come to see the place spend the night in a neighbouring village, and then enter the place by day, taking water with them, for there is no water there.

5 Now these assertions of Artemidorus are allowable, and we should believe them; but the stories which he has told in agreement with the common crowd of people are by no means to be believed. For example, it is a general saying among the people, according to Poseidonius, that in the regions along the coast of the ocean the sun is larger when it sets, and that it sets with a noise much as if the sea were sizzling to extinguish it because of its falling into the depths. But, says Poseidonius, this is false, as also the statement that night follows instantly upon sunset; for night does not come on instantly, but after a slight interval, just as it does on the coasts of the other large seas. For in regions where the sun sets behind mountains, he says, the daylight lasts a longer time after sunset, as a result of the indirect light; but on the sea-coasts no considerable interval ensues, albeit the darkness does not come on instantly, either, any more than it does on the great plains. And, he says, the visual impression of the size of the sun increases alike both at sunset and sunrise on the seas, because at those times a greater amount of vapour rises p11from the water; that is, the visual rays, in passing through this vapour as through a lens,8 are broken,9 and therefore the visual impression is magnified, just as it is when the setting or the rising sun, or moon, is seen through a dry, thin cloud, at which time the heavenly body also appears somewhat ruddy. He convinced himself, he says, of the falsity of the above assertions during his stay of thirty days in Gades, when he observed the settings of the sun. Nevertheless, Artemidorus says that the sun sets a hundred times larger than usual, and that night comes on immediately! However, if we look closely at his declaration, we are obliged to assume that he did not himself see this phenomenon at the Sacred Cape, for he states that no one sets foot on the place by night; and hence no one could set foot on it while the sun was setting, either, if it be true that night comes on immediately. Neither, in fact, did he see it at any other point on the ocean-coast, for Gades is also on the ocean, and Poseidonius and several others bear witness against him.

6 The coastline adjacent to the Sacred Cape, on the west, 139is the beginning of the western side of Iberia as far as the mouth of the Tagus River, and, on the south, the beginning of the southern side as far as another river, the Anas, and its mouth. Both rivers flow from the eastern regions; the Tagus, which is a much larger stream than the other, flows straight westward to its mouth, whereas the Anas turns south, and marks off a boundary of the interfluvial region, which is inhabited for the most part p13by Celtic peoples, and by certain of the Lusitanians who were transplanted thither by the Romans from the other side of the Tagus. But in the regions farther inland dwell Carpetanians, Oretanians, and large numbers of Vettonians. This country, to be sure, has only a moderately happy lot, but that which lies next to it on the east and south takes pre-eminence in comparison with the entire inhabited world in respect of fertility and of the goodly products of land and sea. This is the country through which the Baetis flows, which rises in the same districts as both the Anas and the Tagus, and in size is about midway between the other two rivers. Like the Anas, however, it at first flows towards the west, and then turns south, and empties on the same coast as the Anas. They call the country Baetica for the river, and also Turdetania after the inhabitants; yet they call the inhabitants both Turdetanians and Turdulians, some believing that they are the same people, others that they are different. Among the latter is Polybius, for he states that the Turdulians are neighbours of the Turdetanians on the north; but at the present time there is no distinction to be seen among them. The Turdetanians are ranked as the wisest of the Iberians; and they make use of an alphabet, and possess records of their ancient history, poems, and laws written in verse that are six thousand years old,10 as they assert. And also the other Iberians use an alphabet, though not letters of one and the same character, for their speech is not one and the same, either. Now Turdetania, the country this side the p15Anas, stretches eastward as far as Oretania, and southward as far as the coastline that extends from the mouths of the Anas to the Pillars. But I must describe it and the regions that are close to it at greater length, telling all that contributes to our knowledge of their natural advantages and happy lot.

7 Between this stretch of coastline, on which both the Baetis and the Anas empty, and the limits of Maurusia, the Atlantic Ocean breaks in and thus forms the strait at the Pillars, and by this strait the interior sea connects with the exterior sea. Now at this strait there is a mountain belonging to those Iberians that are called Bastetanians, who are also called Bastulians; I mean Calpe, which, although its circumference is not great, rises to so great a height and is so steep that from a distance it looks like an island. 140So when you sail from Our Sea into the exterior sea, you have this mountain on your right hand; and near it, within a distance of forty stadia, is the city Calpe,11 an important and ancient city, which was once a naval station of the Iberians. And some further say that it was founded by Heracles, among whom is Timosthenes, who says that in ancient times it was also called Heracleia, and that its great city-walls and its docks are still to be seen.

8 Then comes Menlaria, with its establishments for salting fish; and next, the city and river of Belon. It is from Belon that people generally take ship for the passage across to Tingis in Maurusia; and at Belon there are trading-places and establishments p17for salting fish. There used to be a city of Zelis, also, a neighbour of Tingis, but the Romans transplanted it to the opposite coast of Iberia, taking along some of the inhabitants of Tingis; and they also sent some of their own people thither as colonists and named the city "Julia Ioza." Then comes Gades, an island separated from Turdetania by a narrow strait, and distant from Calpe about seven hundred and fifty stadia (though some say eight hundred). This island does not differ at all from the others except that, because of the daring of its inhabitants as sailors, and because of their friendship for the Romans, it has made such advances in every kind of prosperity that, although situated at the extremity of the earth, it is the most famous of them all. But I shall tell about Gades when I discuss the other islands.

9 Next in order comes what is called the Port of Menestheus, and then the estuary at Asta and Nabrissa. (The name of estuaries is given to hollows that are covered by the sea at the high tides, and, like rivers, afford waterways into the interior and to the cities on their shores.) Then immediately comes the outlet of the Baetis, which has a twofold division; and the island that is enclosed by the two mouths has a coastal boundary of one hundred stadia, or, as some say, still more than that. Hereabouts is the oracle of Menestheus; and also the tower of Caepio, which is situated upon a rock that is washed on all sides by the waves, and, like the Pharos tower,12 is a marvellous structure built for the sake of the safety of mariners; for not only do the alluvial p19deposits that are discharged by the river form shallows, but the region in front of it is full of reefs, so that there is need of a conspicuous beacon. Thence is the waterway up the Baetis, and the city of Ebura, and the shrine of Phosphorus,13 which they call "Lux Dubia." Then come the waterways up to the estuaries; and after that the Anas River, which also has two mouths, and the waterway from both mouths into the interior. Then, finally, comes the Sacred Cape, which is less than two thousand stadia distant from Gades. Some, however, say that the distance from the Sacred Cape to the mouth of the Anas is sixty miles, and thence to the mouth of the Baetis, a hundred, 141and then, to Gades, seventy.14 _

Estrabão, Geografia


----------



## belem (28 Jan 2013 às 15:04)

frederico disse:


> Aqui no IPATIMUP umas investigadoras fizeram uns estudos genéticos sobre a origem dos portugueses, há até um livro publicado. Nós somos descendentes de tribos nativas que viviam no Norte da Espanha e no Noroeste da Península, essas tribos depois deram origem aos ingleses, irlandeses, franceses, belgas, enfim aos povos da Europa Ocidental, depois da última glaciação. No Sul de Portugal há contribuições extra vinda dos árabes, berberes ou judeus.
> 
> Portanto é olhar para as pessoas da Galiza, Minho, País Basco ou Astúrias, ver como elas são, pois está aí a resposta.



Eu diria que em Portugal, não é só no Minho, mas em muitas outras localidades do Norte do país.
Também no Centro e Sul, mas em menor proporção.

Por exemplo, algumas famílias que vivem em montanhas e que se dedicam à pastorícia, são descendentes dos verdadeiros Lusitanos.

E não concordo muito, na teoria de que os verdadeiros portugueses tinham traços muito claros.
Existem algumas pessoas de traços mais claros no Norte, mas isso não significa que sejam essas ou só essas, as populações nativas.
Aliás nem constituem a maioria. 
Para saber como os verdadeiros portuguesas nativos eram, temos que ler descrições históricas, consultar artigos antropológicos e olhar para as populações que tenham descendência comprovada destas linhagens.




frederico disse:


> Pelo que sei viveriam em castros ou citânias. Havia muita caça nos bosques, veados, ursos, gamos, cabra selvagem, portanto carne não faltava. Provavelmente mais tarde domesticaram o auroque e o leite foi introduzido na alimentação. Os rios eram ricos em peixe, havia por exemplo muito salmão. Como fonte de hidratos de carbono apostaria na bolota e na avelã. Creio que o castanheiro foi introduzido pelos romanos mas não tenho a certeza. As vitaminas viriam de ervas comestíveis, bagas silvestres e alguns frutos silvestres, como a pêra. Estou a pensar obviamente no Noroeste da Península, na região a norte de Aveiro. No Sul, principalmente no Algarve, houve contactos com povos do Mediterrâneo desde muito cedo, e conquentemente deu-se a introdução de muitas espécies vegetais vindas do Oriente, práticas agrícolas e de criação de gado, etc.
> 
> Há descrições das tribos celtas do Norte da Península feitas pelos romanos, dizem por exemplo que usam manteiga para cozinhar, e que no Sul da Península usam azeite.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelas informações. 

Já tinha conhecimento de algumas coisas de que falas.
Outras são novidade!

O azeite, penso que foi usado para alimentação já mais tarde (isto se falarmos do Neolítico).

Relativamente à bolota, penso que eles faziam também um género de pão com este fruto (que podia ser de diferentes espécies de carvalho).

O castanheiro é nativo da P. Ibérica, ou seja já existia no nosso país em estado selvagem.

Quanto à domesticação da fauna ibérica local, está comprovada a domesticação do porco, do cavalo, praticamente comprovada a domesticação do auroque e ainda em estudo a domesticação do cão.

Em Espanha (ilhas Baleares), tentaram a domesticação de uma espécie de cabra selvagem local (Myotragus balearicus), mas sem sucesso.


----------



## frederico (28 Jan 2013 às 17:02)

Interessante o que dizes do castanheiro. 

Na semana passada, no dia do temporal, dei umas voltas pelas serras a norte da Maia. É impressionante a «vontade» que o carvalho-roble tem de regenerar por baixo dos pinheiros e dos eucaliptos. Também se vêem alguns sobreiros, mas nota-se que a árvore com mais potencial é o carvalho-roble. Aqui no Norte Litoral nunca vi zonas com castanheiros, sei que há plantações mas zonas onde os veja por todo o lado a nascer espontaneamente não conheço. Se é uma espécie endémica talvez o seja das serras e planaltos do interior. b

As tribos ditas celtas, segundo os antigos, ingeriam mais carne que pão, carne de caça e de animais domésticos.  

A cultura da oliveira, se a memória não me falha, foi introduzida no Noroeste na Idade Média, por uns monges de Santo Tirso ou de Braga. Mas nunca foi muito importante, aliás quando se dá umas voltas pelo Minho, Douro Litoral e Beira Litoral Norte quase não vemos oliveiras. 

Deveriam usar então como gordura para cozinhar e temperar a manteiga. 

A abundância de castros e citânias no Noroeste, até ao rio Vouga, mostra que há milénios a densidade populacional deste canto já era muito elevada.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Jan 2013 às 17:32)

Os nossos antepassados, de há 10000 anos atras eram homens de estatura abaixo da média, com mais bigode que barba, vestiam-se com peles com decote aberto, para se ver os pelos do peito e com pulseiras de conchas. 

As mulheres eram ainda mais pequenas, ficavam a guardar os miudos perto das cavernas, pois na altura ainda não se lavava roupa nem loiça. Como eram pequenas, seriam também um pouco "velhacas e invejosas".. 

Os miudos entretiam-se a desenhar veados e cavalos nas paredes!

Como ainda não tinham inventado o vinho, a aguardente ou a cerveja, normalmente comiam medronhos maduros em grandes quantidades.

Quando não tinham mais que fazer, iam para os vales glaciares atirar pedras ao rio, ou fazer rolar grandes penedos.

Desculpem, mas não consegui resistir!!! ;D


----------



## duero (28 Jan 2013 às 23:22)

belem disse:


> Aqui está um tema, que já há algum tempo tenho andado a querer introduzir aqui no forum, mas não tenho tido tempo nem disponibilidade para o fazer.
> 
> Às dúvidas patentes no título, surgem mais outras:
> 
> ...



Hace mucho que no escribo pero creo que conozco un poco de historia. Las nuevas investigaciones parece que ponen en duda algunos hechos que antes se creian ciertos.

Es muy posible que nosotros no descendamos de los ibéricos paleolíticos (no se puede hablar de naciones en aquella época).

En el 2006 se encontraron dos esqueletos paleoliticos en una cueva de la provincia de León (al Sur de Asturias y al Este de Galicia). 

Según analisis genéticos los ibéricos actuales no tenemos mucha relación con ellos. Las poblaciones mas cercanas genéticamente hablando a esos esqueletos serían los actuales escandinavos.

Se ha analizado el genoma mitocondrial (el materno) a los esqueletos y se ha encontrado que el haplotipo mt (mitocondrial o materno) no existe en los actuales españoles ni en el Sur de Europa. 

Por el contrario el haplotipo mt de los dos esqueletos es muy común entre los sami o lapones, esos escandinavos que viven al Norte y que son pastores de renos (los ciervos de Papa Noel, los que tiran del trineo). 

Aún no se ha publicado cual es el haplogrupo Y (el paterno) de los dos esqueltos.

TEORÍA HISTÓRICA QUE ACTUALMENTE ES MANEJADA (es una teoría no una certeza):

Las poblaciones paleolíticas eran cazadoras-recolectoras y fueron desplazadas por sustitución étnica por poblaciones neolíticas llegadas del Sureste de Europa que practicaban la agricultura y ganadería.

Las poblaciones europeas paleolíticas se mantuvieron en aquellos lugares de Europa donde la agricultura y la ganadería (proceso de "neolitización") fueron mas tardíos y donde se mantuvo mas tiempo las sociedades de cazadores-recolectores.



Es significativo que en los esqueletos paleolíticos mas antiguos no aparezca el haplogrupo Y: R1b, siendo el mayoritario el haplogrupo Y: G.

La momia OTZI encontrada en los Alpes tiene el haplogrupo G.

Es el haplogrupo de "las montañas", pues se encuentra en las zonas montañosas y aisladas de Europa.

El haplogrupo Y: G se encuentra en suizos y austriacos del Oeste en un 10%, en la península ibérica hay dos zonas con elevado porcentaje: 

-zona de Tras os montes, Douro y Sur de Galicia donde alcanza poco menos del 10%

-Cantabria: entre Asturias y País Vasco donde alcanza cifras de entorno al 10%, el mayor porcentaje de Europa al Oeste de los Alpes.


http://www.ehu.es/ehusfera/genetica...-genoma-de-dos-antiguos-pobladores-espanoles/

http://www.euroxpress.es/index.php/...genoma-mas-antiguo-de-la-prehistoria-europea/

http://terraeantiqvae.com/group/pre...vez-genoma-humano-del-mesolitico#.UQcHYB2ADig


----------



## duero (28 Jan 2013 às 23:44)

Aquí hay un mapa genético de la península.

En todas la áreas el haplogrupo R1b, con sus 3 subclados es el mayoritario, con el R1b3 mayoritario en todas las regiones.

La zona con mayor porcentaje de R1b es el Pais Vasco, la zona con menor porcentaje es el Sur de Portugal.

La única región española que no aparece es Cantabria, que es la región mas "extraña" genéticamente, pues tiene un R1b de poco mas del 50% (sus vecinos vascos y castellanos superan el 80%) y tiene el mayor porcentaje de haplogrupos Y: G y R1a. (el haplogrupo G es el de las "montañas", el mas paleolíticos y el R1a es el mayoritario en países eslavos).

De hecho Cantabria tiene el mayor porcentaje de haplogrupo Y: G al Oeste de los Alpes y tiene el mayor porcentaje de haplogrupo Y: R1a de Europa Occidental (ese haplogrupo es común en los pueblos eslavos).

Sur de Portugal y Oeste de Andalucía muestran aportaciones mas mediterraneas (mouros, fenicios, griegos, etc....). 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_oFQOUkwymUY/SZ1_7JcNQcI/AAAAAAAAAVg/PVOKmQcmg3I/s1600-h/3.JPG


----------



## duero (28 Jan 2013 às 23:53)

La población ibérica mas "extraña" genéticamente (no contamos los gitanos) serían los PASIEGOS, habitantes del VALLE del PAS, que muestran un componente muy "extraño".

Entre los pasiegos predomina el R1b en poco mas de un 40% pero tienen una elevada porcentaje del haplogrupo E1b con sus tres subclados: 

-el subclado comun en los mouros que en los pasiegos esta cerca del 30%, mas tambien de los subclados balcánicos (común en los balcanes) y paleomediterraneo (un sublcado que se encuentra entre los pueblos vecinos al mediterraneo, pero tambien en galeses y algunos centroeuropeos, pero no es común en ningún país). Estos últimos subclados son entre el 10 y el 15%.

-el haplogrupo Y: R1a, que en los pasiegos alcanza casí el 20%, el mayor porcentaje de Europa Occidental, haplogrupo que en Polonia supera el 50% y en otros países eslavos el 40%.

Su alto porcentaje de los haplogrupos Y mouro y eslavo es aún un misterio, aunque existen varias teorías.

Aún así el haplogrupo mayoritario es el común a la península, el R1b, aunque es poco mas del 40%.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2013 às 23:58)

Nem a propósito, um artigo com quase 5 anos mas interessante:


> Há mais de um milhão de anos, numa gruta na Serra de Atapuerca, no Norte de Espanha, vivia um grupo de homens e mulheres primitivos. Tinham muita comida, pois, naqueles tempos, o clima era bastante ameno e húmido na Península Ibérica, e sabiam fabricar ferramentas de pedra muito simples, que lhes permitiam cortar a carne e os ossos dos animais que caçavam. Tinham provavelmente vindo do Médio Oriente através do Cáucaso, na fronteira entre a Europa e a Ásia.
> 
> Juan Luis Arsuaga, co-director do projecto de investigação de Atapuerca, deu o nome de Homo antecessor a esta espécie de homem primitivo – e especula que eles foram os antepassados comuns à nossa espécie (Homo sapiens) e aos Neandertais.
> 
> Na Europa, terão dado origem aos Neandertais (ramo que “secou” há 28 mil anos), enquanto em África acabariam por desembocar no homem moderno, que mais tarde sairia do seu “berço” africano e conquistaria o mundo. Um belo relato, que embora seja compatível com os diversos restos fósseis que se conhecem, ainda não foi totalmente confirmado....



Ver AQUI

---------
Também aconselho este artigo da wikipédia (AQUI):



> A pré-História da Península Ibérica iniciou-se com a chegada dos primeiros hominídeos à península Ibérica há cerca de 1,2 milhões de anos e durou até o início das guerras Púnicas, quando o território entrou no domínio da história escrita. Neste período alguns dos marcos notáveis são:
> Ter sido o último reduto do homem neandertal antes da sua extinção;[carece de fontes]
> Registar alguns dos mais impressionantes exemplos de arte paleolítica à par da França;
> Acolher as mais antigas civilizações da Europa ocidental [carece de fontes]
> , sendo um apetecível território a que afluiram vários povos, pela posição estratégica e as muitas riquezas minerais...



------------
Também aqui terá *coexistido* o _homo sapiens_ e o homem de Neanderthal (aparentemente extinguiu-se no território agora parte de Portugal. Pensa-se que poderão ter cruzado os seus genes precisamente na península ibérica.


> Há provas de uma vasta ocupação pelo Homo Neanderthalensis desde 200 000 a.C. O homo sapiens terá entrado na península posteriormente, no fim do paleolítico. Durante algum tempo neandertais e o homem moderno (homo sapiens) coexistiram, até à extinção do primeiro, sendo o seu último refúgio do homem do neandertal o território do actual Portugal...




Pode-se dizer que na Península Ibérica a história do mundo tem um volume bem "gordo".


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2013 às 18:13)

Relativamente ao R1B, resta-nos saber quais as variantes mais antigas e basais, para saber algo mais sobre a sua origem. Já li mais de 18.000 anos (haplótipo R1), mas tanto pode ser menos como mais antigo. 
É preciso analisar mais esqueletos paleolíticos, pois os que foram estudados, não foram assim muitos (pelo menos de que eu tenha conhecimento).
Também existem haplotipos paleolíticos europeus, que são idênticos aos do Médio Oriente, daí que isto também confunde-nos um bocado (na verdade, a Europa é uma continuidade da Ásia e vice-versa).

Para sabermos mais sobre variantes regionais, é preciso analisar variedades dos haplótipos principais e verificar se são basais (a comparação com fósseis regionais é também determinante). Até podem haver genes pré-históricos que nunca tenham sido encontrados em esqueletos paleolíticos europeus.


Mas penso que a existência de genes comprovadamente paleolíticos, em algumas montanhas do Norte de Portugal e Espanha (por, exemplo), a presença de fenótipos de tipo cro-magnon, atlanto-med e berid (por exemplo),ainda nos nossos dias, provam a conexão surpreendente que ainda existe com o passado.

É que é praticamente impossível, que uma população oriunda das estepes (criadora de gado e sedenta de metais), tenha extinto todas as populações humanas europeias autótones.


----------



## duero (29 Jan 2013 às 22:05)

belem disse:


> Relativamente ao R1B, resta-nos saber quais as variantes mais antigas e basais, para saber algo mais sobre a sua origem. Já li mais de 18.000 anos (haplótipo R1), mas tanto pode ser menos como mais antigo.
> É preciso analisar mais esqueletos paleolíticos, pois os que foram estudados, não foram assim muitos (pelo menos de que eu tenha conhecimento).
> Também existem haplotipos paleolíticos europeus, que são idênticos aos do Médio Oriente, daí que isto também confunde-nos um bocado (na verdade, a Europa é uma continuidade da Ásia e vice-versa).
> 
> ...



Aquí hay una teoría mas yo no estoy muy de acuerdo. 

http://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplogroup_R1b_Y-DNA.shtml


----------



## duero (29 Jan 2013 às 22:24)

Y-DNA...........PORTUGAL (%)..................ESPAÑA (%).

R1b....................56.................................69

EB1B...................14..................................7

J........................12'5...............................9'5

I..........................6'5................................7

G..........................6'5...............................3

T..........................2'5...............................2'5

R1a.......................1'5...............................2

Q..........................0'5...............................0'1

N..........................0..................................0


En España no obstante existen marcadas diferencias regionales, mayores que en Portugal, donde existe importante diferencia entre el Sur del Tajo y el Norte del Duero.


----------



## duero (29 Jan 2013 às 22:42)

Para cuatro regiones del Norte de España, de Oeste a Este: Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria y País Vasco. 

Cantabria es la mas pequeña y también donde las montañas ocupan mas territorio y por tanto mas inaccesible.


Y-DNA............GALICIA.........ASTURIAS.........CANTABRIA........PAIS VASCO.

R1b...................63..................58'5..................55..................*87*

E1b1.................*22*...................14....................11..................2'5

J......................4'5...................*10*....................5'5..................3

I......................7......................4.....................6....................5'5

G......................3.....................8.....................*10'5*.................1'5

T......................0'5...................3......................2'5..................0

R1a...................0.....................2'5....................*8'5*..................0

Q......................0.....................0......................0....................0'5

N......................0.....................0......................0.......................0


----------



## duero (29 Jan 2013 às 22:56)

Si parte de la población portuguesa podía proceder de esas tribus y tambien aportes de población durante la Reconquista a los mouros es posible.

Para R1b la media portuguesa es de 56% a mitad de camino entre asturianos (58'5%) y cantabros (55%).

Para E1b la media portuguesa es la misma que para asturianos.

Para J la media portuguesa es superior a cualquiera de esas regiones, esto es debido al elevado porcentaje de ese haplogrupo en el Sur de Portugal, donde algunos estudios dicen que puede estar entre 20 y 25% para el Algarve.

Para I la media portuguesa (6'5%) se encuentra en la media de esas regiones.

Para G la media portuguesa está a mitad de asturianos y gallegos (y mucho menos que cantabros).

Para T casi toda la península tiene unos valores parecidos, menos el area de Cadiz (en extremo Sur de Andalucía, con valores a veces de casi 10%, aunque en el Algarve también supera el 6%).

Para R1a la media penínsular es en casi todas la áreas la misma entre 0 y 3 %,  excepto en Cantabria con un valor muy elevado (es un misterio el motivo).

Para Q la media portuguesa es similar a la de los vascos, un 0'5%, en casi toda España no alcanza el 0'2%.

N no existe en la península.



En los estudios de Portugal que diferencian regiones, hay una importante diferencia entre el area al Norte del Duero, con porcentajes mas similares a Asturias, Galicia y a León y la zona Sur del Tajo, con porcentajes mas similares a Extremadura y Oeste de Andalucía.


----------



## frederico (29 Jan 2013 às 23:09)

Celtas em Portugal:

http://www4.uwm.edu/celtic/ekeltoi/volumes/vol6/6_11/gamito_6_11.html

______________________________________________________


----------



## frederico (29 Jan 2013 às 23:15)

Mais dados sobre os celtas na Galiza, Portugal, Sudoeste da Península, Celtiberos:

http://www4.uwm.edu/celtic/ekeltoi/volumes/vol6/index.html


----------



## frederico (29 Jan 2013 às 23:18)

Mapa dos povos pré-romanos da Península:

http://arkeotavira.com/Mapas/Iberia/Populi.htm

Acho curiosa a relação entre a distribuição destas tribos e as áreas bioclimáticas da Península.


----------



## duero (29 Jan 2013 às 23:22)

haplotimos maternos (mt-Dna).

Mt-Dna...................PORTUGAL (%)..............ESPAÑA (%).

H................................44'5...........................54

U................................14..............................10

T.................................11..............................8

K..................................7'5.............................5

J...................................6...............................6

V...................................4...............................5

I....................................2...............................2

W...................................2...............................2

X2...................................2...............................1


OTROS.............................7...............................7


----------



## frederico (29 Jan 2013 às 23:26)

Os Tartessos e os Celtici eram os povos mais civilizados da Península, segundo os Antigos. Os Tartessos ocupavam, grosso modo, a Andaluzia Ocidental e o Sotavento Algarvio, regiões com solos férteis (vales do Guadalquivir ou Odiel, campinas algarvias), ricas em minerais e mar rico em peixe. Tinham monarquia e um sistema de escrita denominado escrita do sudoeste. Sobre a sua arte:

http://descargas.cervantesvirtual.c...tig/12920521027827162321435/014352.pdf?incr=1


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2013 às 13:19)

duero disse:


> Si parte de la población portuguesa podía proceder de esas tribus y tambien aportes de población durante la Reconquista a los mouros es posible.
> 
> Para R1b la media portuguesa es de 56% a mitad de camino entre asturianos (58'5%) y cantabros (55%).
> 
> ...







O Duero postou isto pouco mais acima:

Y-DNA...........PORTUGAL (%)..................ESPAÑA (%).

R1b....................56......................... ........69

EB1B...................14......................... .........7

J........................12'5..................... ..........9'5

I..........................6'5.................... ............7

G..........................6'5.................... ...........3

T..........................2'5.................... ...........2'5

R1a.......................1'5..................... ..........2

Q..........................0'5.................... ...........0'1

N..........................0...................... ............0

Y-DNA............GALICIA.........ASTURIAS.........CA NTABRIA........PAIS VASCO.

R1b...................63..................58'5.... ..............55..................87

E1b1.................22...................14....................11....... ...........2'5

J......................4'5...................10....................5'5..................3

I......................7......................4... ..................6....................5'5

G......................3.....................8.... .................10'5.................1'5

T......................0'5...................3.... ..................2'5..................0

R1a...................0.....................2'5... .................8'5..................0

Q......................0.....................0.... ..................0....................0'5

N......................0.....................0.... ..................0.......................0



De onde recolheu estas informações?


Haplótipo G, é até mais frequente em Portugal do que na Galiza (não a metade da Galiza, portanto...) e apenas as Astúrias e Cantábria superam este valor.

Na minha opinião, é um bocado complicado usar Portugal como um todo e comparar com regiões específicas de Espanha. Portugal, é heterogéneo (Norte a Sul, Litoral e Interior).

Se formos a utilizar apenas uma certa região do Norte de Portugal (como o Duero fez com Espanha), os valores para certos haplogrupos (como eventualmente o G) poderão ser bem mais altos do que 6`5.

E sim, sobretudo no Sul, certas zonas têm influência dos Mouros (não tanto como certas regiões de Espanha), mas pelo que parece não é assim tão grande como se dizia.

É preciso continuar a ver que resultados saem das investigações.


PS: Os cro-magnon do Sudoeste Europeu,  têm uma aparência relativamente semelhante entre si. Algumas pessoas que alegam ter raízes no Norte de África (baseadas na aparência), podem ter raízes nativas.


----------



## Agreste (30 Jan 2013 às 16:14)

Espero que se descubra que os portugueses são tão diferentes como iguais a qualquer "especie". É que a diferenciação genética traz problemas ao nível de doenças que afectam determinados subgrupos. Isso é muito visível na índia com o sistema de castas. Há determinadas camadas da população que são afectadas por doenças específicas. Portanto quanto mais misturado melhor.


----------



## Agreste (30 Jan 2013 às 16:18)

E para uma população heterogénea e portanto saudável muito terão contribuído as viagens marítimas a outras paragens e o desembarque de negros. Era relatado por muitos viajantes do centro da europa que se impressionavam com a quantidade de gente negra que aqui vivia e se empregava em casas de brancos.


----------



## frederico (30 Jan 2013 às 16:45)

No século XIX dizia-se que os povos negros tinham vivido no Sul da Europa, e por isso os povos indo-europeus, nas suas tradições, diziam que o Diabo, como personificação do mal, era negro, pois esses povos eram tidos como guerreiros ferozes. Li isto há uns tempos, mas tenho o livro no Algarve, depois posso postar aqui digitalização.


----------



## frederico (30 Jan 2013 às 16:48)

Agreste disse:


> Espero que se descubra que os portugueses são tão diferentes como iguais a qualquer "especie". É que a diferenciação genética traz problemas ao nível de doenças que afectam determinados subgrupos. Isso é muito visível na índia com o sistema de castas. Há determinadas camadas da população que são afectadas por doenças específicas. Portanto quanto mais misturado melhor.



Nem mais. 
Um exemplo. As doenças lisossomais, na sua maioria, são quase exclusivas dos judeus ashkenazi, ou pelo menos muito mais prevalentes nesse povo.


----------



## duero (30 Jan 2013 às 21:33)

belem disse:


> O Duero postou isto pouco mais acima:
> 
> Y-DNA...........PORTUGAL (%)..................ESPAÑA (%).
> 
> ...



En España se diferencia entre regiones debido a que las características culturales y sociológicas pueden ser muy diferentes de un lugar a otro, y también la historia. 

En los estudios sobre Portugal lo máximo diferencian entre el Norte (al norte del rió Duero) y el resto de Portugal. En esas ocasiones el Norte portugues presenta mayor proporción de R1b que el resto del país y menor proporción de J. El Sur tiene menor proporción de R1b y mucha mayor proporción de J y mas proporción de genética del Mediterraneo oriental.

La proporción de genetica moura tiene lugar en Andalucía Occidental y áreas de Extremadura, mas es muy escasa en Andalucía oriental y Murcia. En esas áreas después de la toma de Granada en 1492 a los mouros se les dejo morar en esas tierras, mas ellos estaban siempre aliados de turcos y piratas del Norte de Africa. En 1610 se produjo despues de muchas sublevaciones la expulsión de los moriscos (aquellos mouros que restaban concentrados en esas áreas). Unos 300.000 moriscos fueron expulsados de esas áreas, muchos al Norte de Africa y otros fueron diseminados en pequeños locales por Extremadura, Castilla, León y el Andalucía Occidental. Esas áreas fueron repobladas con vascos, gallegos, catalanes, aragoneses, castellanos, etc.....

INCLUSO HAY ALGO MAS SORPRENDENTE.

En el S.XVIII SIERRA MORENA ficaba con poca población, y era preciso poblarla para ser mas segura (había muchos asaltos y bandoleros).

El rey CARLOS III trajo colonos católicos de ALEMANIA, unos 6000 u 8000 colonos alemanes. Fundaron muchos pueblos y hoy esos pueblos aún viven sus descendientes.

No hablan aleman ni tienen cultura alemana, conservan apellidos pero los escriben "castellanizados" o los han traducido pero en muchas ocasiones conservan el aspecto aleman, por eso si uno va a pueblos como LA CARLOTA, LA CAROLINA, LA LUISIANA se sorprende de ver personas con rasgos tan centroeuropeos.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Carlota_(España)


También hay un pueblo llamado CORIA DEL RIO donde se establecieron JAPONESES en el S.XVI, una delegación de japoneses católicos. Muchos de sus habitantes tienen el apellido JAPÓN. Han perdido la genética japonesa por lo misturados que están (400 años en España) y no hablan japonés ni tienen cultura japonesa. Mas en el pueblo existe la estatua de un samurai llamado HASEKURA TSUNENAGA.


----------



## frederico (30 Jan 2013 às 22:29)

No Alto Alentejo houve muitas localidades fundadas ou povoadas por colonos francos, após a Reconquista.


----------



## duero (30 Jan 2013 às 22:41)

ZONA NORESTE Y ESTE PENINSULAR: CATALUÑA, ARAGÓN, VALENCIA.

Y-DNA..................CATALUÑA.............ARAGÓN.............VALENCIA.

R1b..........................*82'5*.....................60....................63'5

E1b1b.........................3........................5.....................*13'5*

J................................2.......................*10'5*...................8

I................................6........................*17'5*..................9'5

G...............................6.........................1.....................1

T...............................0.........................*4*.....................1'5

R1a............................0'5.......................2.....................3

Q...............................0.........................0.....................0

N...............................0.........................0.....................0


----------



## duero (30 Jan 2013 às 22:48)

El E1b1 es el segundo haplogrupo en portugueses, con 14% de la población, mas en España es el tercero (junto con I, con un 7%).

Esto es debido al Noreste peninsular.

El E1b1 es el segundo haplogrupo en gallegos, asturianos y cantabros (22, 14 y 11% respectivamente), segundo haplogrupo en frecuencia, igual que los portugueses.

En Aragón y Cataluña ese haplogrupo está en cuarto lugar, en Aragón es de un 5% y en Cataluña de un 3%.

Destacar el alto porcentaje de R1b de Cataluña y el elevado porcentaje de I en Aragón.


----------



## Agreste (30 Jan 2013 às 23:43)

Não sei se conseguem ver o vídeo... João Lavinha, Instituto Ricardo Jorge.

http://www.tvciencia.pt/tvcjrn/pagjrn/tvcjrn02.asp?cdc=268&nsq=1

Também há a história dos negros comprados em áfrica e trazidos para trabalhar nas zonas pantanosas do Sado por serem resistentes à malária.


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2013 às 23:46)

Agreste disse:


> E para uma população heterogénea e portanto saudável muito terão contribuído as viagens marítimas a outras paragens e o desembarque de negros. Era relatado por muitos viajantes do centro da europa que se impressionavam com a quantidade de gente negra que aqui vivia e se empregava em casas de brancos.




Sim, é verdade que a heterogeneidade, também pode ser benéfica.
Mas normalmente, quanto mais primitivas são as linhagens, maior diversidade genética têm as pessoas e mais saudáveis estas são.
Acho muito interessante, saber quais as linhagens pré-históricas em Portugal (e Espanha), pois poderemos estar a aprender muito sobre a história do nosso país.
Além do mais, podemos também estar a descobrir coisas novas e bastante importantes para o futuro.


----------



## Agreste (30 Jan 2013 às 23:59)

Não consigo encontrar mas acho que existe uma associação qualquer no alentejo que reúne as pessoas com traços físicos e aparência negra como os lábios grossos e o cabelo encaracolado.


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2013 às 00:09)

frederico disse:


> No século XIX dizia-se que os povos negros tinham vivido no Sul da Europa, e por isso os povos indo-europeus, nas suas tradições, diziam que o Diabo, como personificação do mal, era negro, pois esses povos eram tidos como guerreiros ferozes. Li isto há uns tempos, mas tenho o livro no Algarve, depois posso postar aqui digitalização.



Estará isso relacionado com os escravos?

Tudo depende, do período da História a que eles se referem nessas descrições.


Mas até mesmo o homem moderno e Neandertal, já se encontraram, e podem ter feito trocas comerciais e culturais.

Uma notícia surpreendente, que pode mudar a nossa ideia sobre a complexidade da cultura  Neandertal:


«Neanderthals, or even older Homo erectus("Upright Man") might have sailed around the Mediterranean, stopping at islands such as Crete and Cyprus, new evidence suggests.

The evidence suggests that these hominid species had considerable seafaring and cognitive skills.

"They had to have had boats of some sort; unlikely they swam," said Alan Simmons, lead author of a study about the find in this week's Science. "Many of the islands had no land-bridges, thus they must have had the cognitive ability to both build boats and know how to navigate them."

Simmons, a professor of anthropology at the University of Nevada, added that there is no direct evidence for boats dating back to over 100,000 years ago. If they were built then, the wood or other natural materials likely eroded. Instead, other clues hint that modern humans may not have been the first to set foot on Mediterranean islands.

On Crete, for example, tools such as quartz hand-axes, picks and cleavers are associated with deposits that may date to 170,000 years ago. Previously, this island, as well as Cyprus, was thought to have first been colonized about 9,000 years ago by late Neolithic agriculturalists with domesticated resources.

Excavations at an Akrotiri site on Cyprus have turned up ancient thumbnail scrapers and other tools dating to beyond 9,000 years ago. There is also a huge assembly of fossils for a dwarf pygmy hippopotamus, which might have been good eats for the earlier islanders. It's possible they hunted the small, plump animal to extinction.

"Conventional wisdom used to be that none of these islands had too much settlement prior to the Neolithic because the islands were too impoverished to have supported permanent occupation," Simmons said. "This likely is untrue. Hunters and gatherers can be pretty creative." »

http://news.discovery.com/history/neanderthals-sailed-mediterranean-121115.html


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2013 às 00:33)

duero disse:


> ZONA NORESTE Y ESTE PENINSULAR: CATALUÑA, ARAGÓN, VALENCIA.
> 
> Y-DNA..................CATALUÑA.............ARAGÓN.............VALENCIA.
> 
> ...




Realmente e se o R1b teve mesmo origem algures na estepe euroasiática, parece que substituiu várias linhagens paleolíticas europeias. Não totalmente, mas em boa parte. A ser verdade, deveria ter tido origem numa sociedade patriarcal. Apenas um homem influente, poderia engravidar várias mulheres europeias nativas (com ou sem consentimento destas).
Consequentemente, a perda genética foi extraordinária.

Mas ainda não está completamente descartada a hipótese de o R1b também ter origem europeia (e teria sobrevivido melhor à Idade do Gelo (por migrar ou viver no Sul da Europa), em relação a outros haplótipos).
Ainda que esta teoria já tenha tido melhores dias.


----------



## duero (31 Jan 2013 às 01:12)

belem disse:


> Realmente e se o R1b teve mesmo origem algures na estepe euroasiática, parece que substituiu várias linhagens paleolíticas europeias. Não totalmente, mas em boa parte. A ser verdade, deveria ter tido origem numa sociedade patriarcal. Apenas um homem influente, poderia engravidar várias mulheres europeias nativas (com ou sem consentimento destas).
> Consequentemente, a perda genética foi extraordinária.
> 
> Mas também ainda não está completamente descartada a hipótese de o R1b também ter origem europeia.
> Ainda que esta teoria já tenha tido melhores dias.


 

La teoría asiatica tampoco me convence mucho. En el Oeste de Irlanda R1b es casi el 100%. No tiene sentido ninguno.

Aquellas migraciones duraban cientos o miles de años. Los germanos que llegaron a la península llevaban mas de 100 años buscando un lugar, y era una época mas desarrollada que la paleolitica.

En las migraciones de los germanos de los Siglos IV y V, a ellos se unieron diferentes pueblos e individuos descontentos con el gobierno de Roma, por lo tanto cuando llegaron aqui, algunos grupos ya no eran muy homogeneos.

Los vandalos que llegaron iban con muchos romanos descontentos, en ocasiones bandidos que se unian a ellos. Los visigodos en parte tenían ya sangre balcanica y romana en sus venas.

El R1b que llego a Irlanda tenía que ir con otros haplogrupos de otras personas de Europa que se unirían a ellos, mas esto en Irlanda no acontece, no hay apenas otros haplogrupos y es la última área donde R1b llego, no tiene sentido.

Tampoco tiene sentido que los vascos sean la población ibérica que mas R1b tengan, y junto a los irlandeses la población que mas tiene en el mundo. La lengua vasca no es indoeuropea sino que es una lengua aislada, la mas antigua de Europa Occidental y tal vez de toda Europa (es posible que la lengua de los sami y los finlandeses sea igual de antigua).

Si los R1b eran indoeuropeos no tiene sentido que los vascos hablen una lengua no indoeuropea.

Tampoco tiene mucho sentido que si tiene origen turco, o de las estepas, el centro de Italia tenga un porcentaje tan bajo (comparado con el Oeste de Europa).

Todo es muy extraño.

Mas recordemos que PORTUGAL colonizo BRASIL y sin embargo Brasil tiene mas diversidad genetica que Portugal (aparte indios y negros tambien hay en el Sur de Brasil alemanes, rusos, italianos, ucranianos, polacos, judios, españoles, etc....aparte de portugueses). 

Brasil tendra muchos mas haplogrupos y subclados que Portugal (tanto europeos como africanos, como americanos).

Alguien podría pensar que fue Brasil quien colonizo Portugal pues Brasil es mas diverso geneticamente.

Como digo la teoría de las estepas asiaticas "hace aguas" en muchos aspectos.


----------



## duero (31 Jan 2013 às 01:20)

belem disse:


> Realmente e se o R1b teve mesmo origem algures na estepe euroasiática, parece que substituiu várias linhagens paleolíticas europeias. Não totalmente, mas em boa parte. A ser verdade, deveria ter tido origem numa sociedade patriarcal. Apenas um homem influente, poderia engravidar várias mulheres europeias nativas (com ou sem consentimento destas).
> Consequentemente, a perda genética foi extraordinária.
> 
> Mas ainda não está completamente descartada a hipótese de o R1b também ter origem europeia (e teria sobrevivido melhor à Idade do Gelo (por migrar ou viver no Sul da Europa), em relação a outros haplótipos).
> Ainda que esta teoria já tenha tido melhores dias.



Si parece claro que el haplogrupo G y su subclado G2a son paleoliticos. Recordemos que la momia OTZI de los Alpes era G2a, además de otros restos de personas paleoliticas con ese haplogrupo y subclado.

Además ese haplogrupo y su subclado aparecen en áreas montañosas e inaccesibles.

Cuando hay invasiones los invasores siempre se establecen en las mejores tierras o las llanuras. La población autóctona huye siempre a las montañas. 

Aquí sucedió con la conquista romana y sobre todo con la invasión moura, cuando los cristianos se refugiaron en el Norte de la península y resistieron en Asturias, Cantabria y los Pirineos, mas también algunos resistieron en las montañas de Andalucia y siempre hubo cristianos en las montañas del Ibérico Norte (donde nace el río Duero).

El G2a supera el 10% en zonas de Austria y Suiza (las mas montañosas). En la península ibérica se encuentra en el interior Norte portugues, montañas interiores de Galicia, y montañas del Norte, mas sobre todo la zona con mayor concentración es Cantabria, con áreas done puede ser el 15% de la población.

También en montañas del sistema ibérico Sur, en la zona de Guadalajara y Cuenca hay porcentajes elevados.

En las zonas llanas y litorales (las mas sujetas a invasiones) el haplogrupo G es poco común y a veces inexistente. Si.


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2013 às 01:37)

duero disse:


> La teoría asiatica tampoco me convence mucho. En el Oeste de Irlanda R1b es casi el 100%. No tiene sentido ninguno.
> 
> Aquellas migraciones duraban cientos o miles de años. Los germanos que llegaron a la península llevaban mas de 100 años buscando un lugar, y era una época mas desarrollada que la paleolitica.
> 
> ...




A única forma de resolver esta dúvida relativa ao R1b, é analisar mais esqueletos europeus do período do Paleolítico (em especial da P. Ibérica, França, Irlanda, etc...). Se algum for portador deste haplótipo, temos aí a resposta.


Penso que algumas mulheres vascas, têm mtDNA do período do paleolítico.
Por isso e pelo menos a nível maternal, homens e mulheres bascos, têm genes desta fase (tal como acontece na Galiza e no Norte de Portugal, por exemplo).

O R1b (lado paternal), tem sido apresentado ultimamente como uma variação mais recente (derivada do mais antigo R1) e como originária da Ásia.

Mas como já vimos e concordo em parte com o Duero, ainda não está bem definido este aspeto.

Quanto ao idioma basco e sua origem, há várias teorias.
Eu depois posto aqui algumas informações.

Relativamente a Portugal, a meu ver, tem claramente ainda haplótipos muito interessantes (e fenótipos também). E é certamente dos países menos estudados na Europa (e certas zonas montanhosas têm gentes muito «sui generis»). São povos com uma cultura própria, que devia ser melhor entendida e conservada. Têm conhecimento no uso de plantas medicinais muito interessante e sabem tirar proveito de várias fontes alimentares diferentes (assim como na sua preservação).
A posição de Portugal, bem ocidental e com pouco tempo (relativamente) de ocupação por outros povos, também ajudou a conservar estes detalhes.

O Brasil, é uma miscelânea de povos diferentes (um pouco como os USA). Bem mais rico a nível de diversidade genética do que a P. Ibérica, mas isto não é provocado por um efeito fundador pré-histórico (como o Duero sabe), mas devido ao resultado de diversas migrações relativamente recentes oriundas de diferentes partes do mundo.

As únicas populações nativas, são os Ameríndios.


Quando tiver mais tempo livre, vou tentar saber algo mais sobre as formas basais do haplótipo R1b.


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2013 às 01:55)

duero disse:


> Si parece claro que el haplogrupo G y su subclado G2a son paleoliticos. Recordemos que la momia OTZI de los Alpes era G2a, además de otros restos de personas paleoliticas con ese haplogrupo y subclado.
> 
> Además ese haplogrupo y su subclado aparecen en áreas montañosas e inaccesibles.
> 
> ...




Sim, algumas linhagens patrilineares paleolíticas sobreviveram.

Parece que as montanhas continuam a ser reservatórios fundamentais de diversidade genética e cultural.


----------



## duero (31 Jan 2013 às 02:18)

Dentro del haplogrupo I, hay varios subclados. El haplogrupo I es el único del que se tiene certeza que nacio en Europa, tiene su origen en suelo europeo.

Dentro del haplogrupo I encontramos: I1 e I2 y dentro de estos mas variaciones.

I1: propio de los germanicos y escandinavos, aqui llego con invasiones germánicas. En Portugal es de un 2% y en España de 1'5% con áreas donde no existe y regiones como Extremadura o Galicia donde supera el 3%.

I2: propio de Europa y regiones de Asia........MAS......

Dentro de I2 tenemos:

I2a: propio del Sur de Europa
I2b: mas propio de Centro Europa.
I2c: mas propio de áreas de Asia (Rusia, y otras republicas ex-sovieticas).

En la península se encuentra el I2a, que con certeza se conoce que es paleolítico.

Es muy común en los balcanes, en el Sur de Europa mas sobre todo en la isla de CERDEÑA, donde es el haplogrupo mas común. Una isla muy aislada cuyos habitantes dicen son mas parecidos a los ibéricos que a los italianos de la península.

Dentro del I2a tenemos 

-I2a1a propio de la isla de CERDEÑA y de la PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA y un bocado costas del Sur de Francia, MAS ESTA VARIANTE ES MUY DIFICIL ENCONTRAR FUERA DE CERDEÑA Y PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA.

-I2a1b es el propio de los balcanes.

Estas variantes también fueron encontradas en esqueletos paleolíticos.


Así pues:

HAPLOGRUPO I

I1: germánico-escandinavo.

I2: Sur, centro de Europa y Asia.

               I2a: Sur de Europa

*I2a1a: ibérico-sardo: poblaciones paleolíticas muy antiguas.*
                         I2a1b: balcanico.

                I2b:Centroeuropeo. Llego aqui tambien con los germanicos o con                invasiones celticas anteriores.


En Portual I era de un 6'5% y en España de un 7%, dividido así:


HAPLOGRUPO I.....................PORTUGAL...............ESPAÑA

I1..........................................2..........................1'5
*I2a1a*.....................................1'5........................4'5
I2b........................................3...........................1

Portugal tendría un 2% de genetica nórdica y España un 1'5%.

Portugal tendría un 3% de genética centroeropea antigua (celtas centroeuropeos principalmente), y España solo un 1%.

Portugal tendría un 1'5% de los paleolíticos del Sur de Europa con haplogrupo I y España un 4'5%.

Mas dentro de España hay grandes diferencias: gallegos y asturianos tendrían un 2'5% (porcentaje parecido a Portugal), mientras que los aragoneses tendrían un 15% (el segundo mas alto de Europa tras los habitantes de Cerdeña que lo tienen en un 40%).


----------



## duero (31 Jan 2013 às 02:44)

Así pues sabemos que practicamente todo el G en la península es G2a que es paleolítico y sabemos que I2a1a también.

G2a+I2a1a......................PORTUGAL................ESPAÑA

G2a..................................6'5...........................3

I2a1a................................1'5...........................4'5

Total..................................8............................7'5

Al menos el 8% de los portugueses y el 7'5% de los españoles tiene un origen paleolítico autóctono.

Dentro de España hay regiones que superan el 10% y alguna el 15%


G2a+I2a1a........ARAGÓN.......ANDALUCÍA........CANTABRIA......ASTURIAS.

G2a.....................1.................3.....................10'5.................8

I2a1a..................14'5..............9'5.....................3...................2

Total...................15'5.............12'5...................13'5...............10


OBSERVAMOS TAMBIÉN UNA COSA MUY CLARA.

*CUANTO MAYOR ES G2a MENOR ES I2a1a Y VICEVERSA.*

REGIONES CON MUCHO G2a TIENEN POCO I2a1a Y AL REVES.

ES MUY POSIBLE QUE AUNQUE YA ESTUBIERAN EN EL PALEOLÍTICO EN LA PENÍNSULA FUESEN DOS PUEBLOS DIFERENTES, DOS PUEBLOS CON ORIGENES DIFERENTES QUE SE REFUGIARAN EN LA PENÍNSULA.


Si dividimos la península en una línea desde el Suroeste portugues (Algarve) hasta el Noreste Español (Noreste de Cataluña) vemos que G2a predomina al Oeste de esa zona y I2a1a al Este, por eso cantabros y asturianos tienen porcentajes mas parecidos a los portugueses que a los españoles del Este peninsular.


Como digo y aún sin saber la verdad de R1b, al menos las personas que tienen esos haplogrupos y variantes con certeza son descendientes de paleolíticos que ya vivían aquí hace miles de años.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2013 às 18:17)

Não sei se há referência científica, mas sabe-se há umas dezenas de anos, que certas regiões do litoral norte em Portugal tiveram contacto com povos nórdicos há poucos milénios (2\3 talvez).
Esta é uma das razões apontadas para a existência de tantas pessoas com tez e olhos claros na zona mais litoral, o que contrasta com as zonas mais interiores do norte, onde estas características eram muito menos comuns.

E de facto a zona da Galiza e norte de Portugal, conservaram certas características genéticas ao longo dos milénios.
O clima húmido oceânico, a elevada densidade de floresta e as condições favoráveis para caça, recoleção e agricultura de subsistência, terão sido factores decisivos para certas populações do interior destas zonas, por sinal a partilharem muito entre si.


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2013 às 21:30)

duero disse:


> Así pues sabemos que practicamente todo el G en la península es G2a que es paleolítico y sabemos que I2a1a también.
> 
> G2a+I2a1a......................PORTUGAL................ESPAÑA
> 
> ...



Eu acho que ainda há muito por estudar.
Portugal, por exemplo, devia ser melhor estudado a nível regional e se queremos saber algo mais sobre os nossos antepassados, não é só a estudar populações urbanas que vamos saber da verdade.
Penso que as linhagens mais primitivas, estão nas montanhas mais isoladas, e existem entre agricultores e pastores/ganadeiros.

Relativamente à Sardenha, penso que algumas populações desta ilha, partilham a mesma origem que os povos ibéricos, daí que seja normal, existirem essas semelhanças. 
Conheço alguns italianos que dizem que alguns dos idiomas locais são algo semelhantes ao Português e ao Espanhol/Castelhano. Mas isto pode ter pouco a haver com a sua origem comum do Paleolítico.

Quanto ao R1B, vamos ver o que os próximos estudos vão revelar.
Existe um grande interesse internacional em saber sobre isto, por isso estou praticamente certo, que está a ser investigado.


Aristocrata: Ao contrário da crença popular, traços claros, nem sempre estão relacionados com povos oriundos do Norte da Europa.
Por exemplo, nas montanhas de Marrocos, Irão e no Líbano, existem gentes com traços que parecem nórdicos, mas que na verdade, têm origem num povo mediterrânico.

No entanto, é possível que para esse caso do Norte Litoral, até possa ter havido algum contato com um povo do Norte da Europa (tanto pode ter sido paleolítico, ao se refugiaram da Idade do Gelo, como mais recente, através de uma invasão).

No entanto, e mesmo no Norte de Portugal, os traços mediterrânicos predominam sobre os outros.

Talvez se passarmos para a escala regional, a coisa se altere, mas não deve ser vulgar.


PS: O homem de Neanderthal, já apresentava uma variação considerável nos tons dos cabelos, etc... Tal foi determinado através de análises genéticas.


----------



## Fil (4 Fev 2013 às 23:08)




----------



## raposo_744 (5 Fev 2013 às 09:33)

Pesquisa questiona história da evolução humana na Península Ibérica



> Equipa internacional fez novas datações de dois locais arqueológicos de neandertais. Os resultados reveleram que os vestígios são mais antigos, o que pode alterar os livros sobre a Pré-História.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/notic...neandertal-e-o-primeiro-homem-moderno-1583280


----------



## Agreste (5 Fev 2013 às 10:54)

Este é um filme microcósmico sobre uma cidade-fortaleza portuguesa, fundada em 1514 na costa de Marrocos, que foi mais tarde deportada para a Amazónia brasileira em 1769. São quinhentos anos de história tricontinental de duas Mazagão, a que fica e a que atravessa o Atlântico, por elas se entrecruzam povos, religiões e culturas diferentes, portugueses, marroquinos e brasileiros, muçulmanos, cristãos e judeus, negros, brancos e índios. Actualmente na hoje chamada Cité Portugaise, em El Jadida, Marrocos, encontramos uma fantástica fortaleza património mundial da Unesco, que pulsa de vida, plena de histórias para contar. Na Mazagão brasileira, no meio da selva amazónica, encontramos a fabulosa Festa de São Tiago, que se realiza anualmente e que celebra até aos dias de hoje o confronto entre cavaleiros cristãos e mouros. Este é um testemunho singular e intacto de uma épica história que nos faz viajar por diversas realidades, desde o século XIV até aos nossos dias e nos faz repensar o mundo e sua violenta e mágica transformação.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14708081"]Mazagao - The water that returns - Documentary - (Teaser) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Fev 2013 às 21:02)

Boa noite , este ano econtrei uma pagina na net que mencionava aos nativos mas como formatei o pc não consigo encontrar , mas sei que por aqui andaram os Túrdulos bem como os lusitanos ,entre outros , por exemplo Seia foi fundado pelos Túrdulos a 2400 ac, quanto ao resto a pagina que não encontro tinha muitas referencias incluido da fraga da pene e mata da margaraça.


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2013 às 16:14)

Da página do Centro Judaico de Faro...

A fantástica história dos judeus de Faro

Regressados após a Inquisição, investiram, criaram empregos e dinamizaram a capital algarvia.
By Mário Costa

Hoje só resta a memória desses tempos áureos.

Os dezoito ciprestes existentes ao longo da fachada ondulam ao vento, tapando os muros altos que circundam e delimitam o terreno. Transpomos o portão, e uma pequena sirene interrompe o silêncio, denunciando a nossa presença. À nossa frente, espalham-se 107 túmulos de pedra. Estamos no Cemitério Judaico de Faro, classificado como local de interesse público no registo de monumentos nacionais. O espaço, localizado na zona norte da cidade de Faro, entre o hospital distrital e o estádio de São Luís, passa despercebido da maioria dos transeuntes que por aqui circulam diariamente, muitos dos quais desconhecem a sua existência. E mesmo os que sabem desconhecem a história que estes muros encerram.

Nem fazem ideia de até que ponto a história da cidade se confunde com a história da comunidade judaica que ali existe desde a Idade Média. Uma história que só foi preservada graças aos esforços de um judeu nascido em Portugal, mas radicado nos Estados Unidos, que criou um fundo para a recuperação do cemitério.

Conduzidos por António Valente, o guia do cemitério, mais do que visitar os túmulos, entramos numa viagem pela História.
Uma pedra tumular datada de 1315 com o nome de Josef Dotomb, que se supõe ter sido rabino, foi encontrada num espaldão militar onde se situa precisamente o Cemitério Judaico de Faro e que é, ao mesmo tempo, Centro Histórico Judaico de Faro. Esta lápide comprova a presença dos judeus em Faro na Idade Média, mas os historiadores admitem que essa presença pode ser muito anterior.

Há registos da presença de judeus antes da chegada dos romanos, como consequência da primeira diáspora do povo hebreu no século I, quando a Palestina passou a província romana. Empreendedores, depressa se estabeleceram criando uma comunidade pujante, e muito ativa, tendo sido mesmo os responsáveis pela introdução da tipografia em Portugal. Foi Samuel Gacon, um dos muitos judeus que por volta de 1486 se instalaram em Portugal fugidos da inquisição espanhola, que imprimiu o primeiro incunábulo português. O livro foi impresso na sua oficina, na Judiaria de Faro, em 30 de junho de 1487. Também imprimiu o Talmud, com O Tratado do Divórcio e Tratado dos Juramentos. Mas em 1496 a tranquilidade e a paz de que usufruíam no Algarve teve um fim abrupto devido ao édito de expulsão de D. Manuel, em consequência do seu casamento com a princesa Isabel de Espanha. O contrato de casamento incluía uma cláusula que exigia a expulsão dos hereges – mouros e judeus – do território português.

O rei tentou que a princesa reconsiderasse, pois precisava dos capitais e do conhecimento técnico dos judeus para o seu projeto de desenvolvimento de Portugal, mas de nada valeu. Em 5 de dezembro de 1496, D. Manuel assinou mesmo o Édito de Expulsão. Mais tarde, o rei arrepende-se da expulsão dos judeus e resolve forçá-los à conversão para se manterem no território, visto que a população de Portugal nos finais do século XV era de 1 400 000 pessoas, representando os judeus 20% dessa população, que maioritariamente era constituída por artistas, artesãos, homens de letras, negociantes, escrivães, médicos, matemáticos, astrónomos, cartógrafos, etc.

Estes judeus, «forçados à conversão», na primeira oportunidade fogem para a Holanda e aí vão constituir a mais importante comunidade judaica do norte da Europa.

Cerca de trezentos anos mais tarde, após a tremenda devastação provocada pelo terramoto de 1755, o Marquês de Pombal decidiu convidar os descendentes desses judeus a regressarem a Portugal, e ajudarem a dinamizar a economia do nosso país.
Por volta de 1780, começaram a chegar os primeiros descendentes, vindos de Marrocos e Gibraltar. Foram adquirindo algumas propriedades, mas só se estabeleceram definitivamente a partir do início do século XIX: «Assim que chegaram aqui a Faro, constituíram uma comunidade com 60 famílias, e começaram a dedicar-se ao comércio local de tecidos, cereais, cortiça, quinquilharia, ferramentas, drogaria, relojoaria e madeiras», explicou às Selecções António Valente.

Além do comércio, os descendentes dos primeiros judeus algarvios investiram também na indústria, com a instalação de várias fábricas que empregavam centenas de pessoas: «Instalaram fábricas de rolhas de cortiça, de cigarrilhas e também de conservas de peixe. Tinham também negócios de importação de carvão, diretamente de Newcastle e de exportação, nomeadamente figos, amêndoas e alfarrobas, para França, Inglaterra e Gibraltar», avança António Valente.

Intitulando-se «retornados», chamaram à cidade de Faro a nova Jerusalém, e depressa se tornaram a principal comunidade, fruto da sua capacidade financeira e da preparação para os negócios. Num país onde grassava o analfabetismo, estes judeus falavam cinco línguas: além do hebraico e português, inglês, espanhol, árabe, francês e ladino, que facilitava os contactos negociais com o estrangeiro.
E apesar da sua crescente importância na economia do Portugal de então, a comunidade judaica não podia ter a posse de propriedades, um privilégio concedido em exclusivo, à época, à Igreja Católica. Perante a necessidade de ter um espaço para enterramento dos seus mortos, a comunidade decidiu comprar um terreno para esse fim.

Como não o podia fazer em seu nome, o terreno foi comprado em nome de três membros da comunidade: Samuel Amram, Moisés Sequerra e Josef Sicsu. «O terreno para o cemitério foi comprado em 1851, tendo ficado registado como “Campo de Judeus”, o que revela que era tácito que se destinava a um cemitério, porque, na época, os cemitérios tinham essa designação. Por outro lado, o primeiro entrerramento no local foi o de um antigo rabino, Josef Toledano, e aconteceu em 1838. Isso é revelador do propósito da compra. Foi feito por três membros da comunidade, mas para a comunidade, com a ideia de construir um cemitério», esclarece José Ruah, um dos responsáveis da Comunidade Israelita de Lisboa, entidade que gere o cemitério.

Com a extinção das ordens religiosas em 1834, a comunidade judaica de Faro ganhou outra visibilidade e projeção na vida da cidade, com o nascimento de novas indústrias. O Convento de Nossa Senhora da Assunção foi extinto, e o espaço passou a ser usado como armazém de artes de pesca a barricas de peixe salgado. Mas depressa ganhou outra finalidade: «Samuel Amram, que era um dos líderes da comunidade, comprou o convento e tentou instalar uma caldeira para cozer cortiça, mas o governo da Coroa não autorizou, porque era dentro da cidade e havia o risco de incêndios.

Depois da morte de Samuel Amram, é o seu filho Abraham Amram, fazendo-se representar pela companhia de seguros Liverpool contra Fogo, que vai estabelecer no referido convento uma fábrica de cortiça, que empregava 110 homens. Inicialmente a Coroa nem autorizava a fábrica, mas como ele apresentou uma garantia de uma companhia de seguros, deram autorização para instalar a fábrica», conta António Valente.

A importância da comunidade judaica ficou também patente na visita de D. Carlos e da restante família real a Faro, para a inauguração da estação ferroviária da cidade: «O Bispo não dispunha de condições para receber o rei, e foi Sarah Abrah Amram quem emprestou tudo o que ele precisava, desde camas, louças, mobiliário, e até empregados para o servirem. Foi tudo para o Paço Episcopal», revela António Valente. Com o advento do século XX, começa também o declínio da pujante comunidade judaica de Faro.


Uma nova geração de judeus, filhos dos «retornados» a Faro, começou a sair para poder concluir os seus cursos superiores, uma vez que a cidade não dispunha de universidade. Uns foram para Lisboa, mas a maioria foi para Londres e para os Estados Unidos. E a maior parte deles já não regressou.


Ao mesmo tempo, aconteceu a grande depressão do final dos anos 20 do século passado, que levou à falência de muitas das empresas da região que eram propriedade de famílias judias. E da imensa comunidade restou meia dúzia de pessoas, até à sua extinção no final da década de 60. Em 1965, Semtob Deiblatt Sequerra, o último líder da comunidade, acertou com a Câmara local a manutenção do espaço do cemitério, para garantir a dignidade da necrópole. Mas o espaço foi votado ao abandono até 1990, quando Isaac Bitton, descendente da comunidade de Faro mas radicado nos Estados Unidos, visitou o cemitério e ficou chocado com a sua degradação.


Regressou aos EUA e aí criou a Faro Cemetery Restoration Fund, Inc., organização que no terreno era gerida por Ralf Pinto, descendente de judeus que fugiram para a Holanda no século XIV, e que mais tarde se radicou na África do Sul, após o que se instalou em Portimão.


Três anos depois, o cemitério foi reaberto ao público numa cerimónia de rededicação que contou com a presença do então presidente da República, Mário Soares, que homenageou assim o contributo da comunidade judaica para o desenvolvimento do Algarve. Na ocasião, plantou o primeiro dos dezoito ciprestes existentes na fachada do cemitério, e que constituem uma homenagem viva a Aristides de Sousa Mendes, o consul português de Bordéus que salvou 30 mil pessoas do Holocausto. Dessas, 10 mil eram judeus: «Na escrita hebraica antiga não há números, e dezoito escreve-se chai, que significa “vida”, daí o significado de serem dezoito árvores, porque ele salvou 30 mil vidas», explica José Ruah às Selecções.


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Fev 2013 às 18:13)

Origem

O nome de Mourísia, tal como o de Moura da Serra, são topónimos próximos dos de várias outras localidades existentes em Portugal. Os vocábulos Moura, Moira, Moiro, Mouros e compostos de “Mouri” como Mourísia ou Mourisca(s) são frequentes. Em geral, denominam locais e aldeias com bastante antiguidade outrora fundados por remotos antepassados ou povos que os habitantes locais acreditam terem antecedido a Cristandade actual. Em alternativa, estes topónimos, podem pretender conotar uma ideia de um local de pessoas humildes, muito atarefadas no trabalho dos campos, como depreciativamente sugere a expressão popular “è um moiro de trabalho”.

Existem ainda autores que defendem uma certa conotação entre a palavra Moira/Moura e local de Aparição, manifestação sagrada, seguindo a tradição popular das lendas de aparições e tesouros de “Mouras Encantadas”.

Correntemente identifica-se também o nome de Moura ou Mouros com uma alegada presença ou refúgio de povos árabes nesse local, durante a ocupação Muçulmana da Península Ibérica, que se verificou a partir do século VIII até ao fim da Reconquista Cristã.

Mas, em termos antropológicos entende-se que os habitantes destes locais englobam todos os povos antigos debaixo da designação “Mouros”. Na Serra do Açor, as populações atribuem inequivocamente tudo o que é antigo e de origem desconhecida aos Mouros. E tentam explicar a origem desses vestígios arqueológicos de outras eras com lendas de Mouros que por via oral se transmitiram de geração em geração.

Aos Mouros são atribuídos tanto as possíveis minas (transformadas na gíria popular em “Buracas dos Moiros”) e levadas de água para lavagem de minério, provavelmente romanas, como as gravuras rupestres, possivelmente datadas de épocas pré-históricas como o Calcolítico ou Bronze Final. Há ainda quem defenda que o nome da Mourísia e da Moura derivam de uma lenda sobre uma fonte que na altura era a única na serra. O aparecimento, em 1901, de duzentas moedas de prata do tempo do Império Romano, a cerca de duzentos metros da Moura da Serra, é talvez um indício de que ela remonta, pelo menos, a essa época.
 Aparentemente nem romanos nem mouros deixaram quaisquer obras de vulto a atestar a sua passagem pela Mourísia. Todavia, em toda a freguesia do Piódão, incluindo aldeias vizinhas da Mourísia, como o Tojo, tem sido encontradas várias gravuras rupestres, o que nos permite supor que eventualmente também possam existir algumas ainda por localizar no Vale envolvente à Mourísia.

A presença romana, quer civil (com o Município romano da Bobadela a escassas dezenas de quilómetros) quer militar (acampamento romano na Lomba do Canho) na região teve uma forte expressão, e deve ter procurado controlar ou taxar com impostos as extracções de minério que desde épocas remotas vinham sendo praticadas na Serra do Açor e que foram pontualmente retomadas até meados do século XX. Algumas pessoas antigas afirmam existirem algumas dessas “Buracas dos Moiros” em montanhas que ladeiam a aldeia.

Uma dessas montanhas, ao cimo da aldeia da Mourísia é atravessada por dois vestígios interessantes. Parecem surgir indícios de uma antiga levada de transporte de água desde um local designado como “Fontes” em direcção a uma mina/Buraca dos Moiros numa montanha a alguns quilómetros de distância, cuja construção é atribuída pelos mourisenses aos mouros. A existência da levada é explicada com uma Lenda relativa a uma aposta com Mouros em como era impossível, apenas numa noite, construir e levar água por essa levada, que apresenta a curiosidade de parecer subir de quota ao longo do percurso…

Segundo a Lenda, os Mouros venceram a aposta, porque, apenas numa noite construíram a levada e levaram a “água encantada” conseguindo fazê-la subir pela montanha. Por causa disso, um homem da aldeia foi obrigado a ceder-lhe a sua filha em casamento, conforme apostado inicialmente. Entre possíveis águas encantadas, e a capacidade de engenharia dos romanos em fazerem subir a água e levarem-na onde precisavam dela, historicamente e racionalmente parece fazer mais sentido, que à semelhança de outras levadas de água para lavar minério construídas na serra, também esta possa ter sido construída na época romana.

Os trilhos cavados nas rochas pela massiva passagem das rodas dos antigos carros de bois são um outro vestígio impressionante da Estrada Real que passava próxima da Mourísia, na cumeada da Serra, ligando o litoral português à Covilhã e Fundão que (sendo quase uma “auto-estrada” da época) desmente bastante a ideia feita por alguns dos primeiros estudiosos da região, acerca do isolamento da Serra do Açor.

Esse isolamento só viria a ser sentido já em meados do século XIX, após o surgimento do Caminho de Ferro e de outros acessos mais favoráveis, quando esta Estrada Real e as respectivas Catraias de apoio e pernoita na Serra (“uma espécie de primitivas áreas de serviço” com serviço de restauração e repouso para viajantes e animais de tracção que circulavam na Estrada Real) começaram a ser abandonadas. E ainda mais no século XX antes de se abrirem estradas compatíveis com o novo meio de transporte – o automóvel.

O abandono de uma dessas Catraias – a da Fonte de Espinho, com vestígios ainda existentes ao cimo da Moura da Serra, motivou a deslocação dessa família para a Mourísia, ficando posteriormente a sua descendência a ser frequentemente também conhecida pela alcunha de “os Catraias”.

Outrora a Mourísia e as outras aldeias próximas da Serra do Açor tinham muito boas acessibilidades, se levarmos em linha de conta ser uma época limitada à tracção animal e humana. Aliás essa Estrada Real possui uma importante bifurcação próxima da Mourísia, por onde partia uma variante de ligação em direcção a Pomares e ao Vale do Alva. Por essa Estrada Real circulavam outrora bastantes almocreves que transportavam um pouco de tudo, mas com alguma predominância de Sal e peixe seco do litoral rumo ao interior (daí esta Estrada Real também ter sido chamada Estrada do Sal) e de carvão feito pelos carvoeiros da Serra da Açor para o litoral. Algumas pessoas da Mourísia foram carvoeiras, ou trabalharam nesses transportes de mercadorias com recurso a mulas e carros de bois.

Os últimos utilizadores a abandonarem a Estrada Real, já em meados do século XX foram as famílias ciganas nómadas que com os seus animais continuaram por quase um século a percorrer periodicamente estes caminhos e montar acampamentos no alto das serras, até por legalmente não o poderem fazer nas aldeias ou estarem mais de certo tempo em cada sítio. Nessas passagens procuravam sempre obter caridade, fazer espectáculos ou comércio com as pessoas das aldeias que eram relativamente desconfiadas com eles, mas sempre acabavam por comprar ou trocar alguns produtos agrícolas por utilidades, vestuário ou animais dos ciganos.

Foi já em meados do século XX que a Comissão de Melhoramentos da Mourísia começou a trabalhar para conseguir uma ligação mais transitável por automóveis às novas estradas rodoviárias entretanto abertas pelos Serviços Florestais do Estado Novo.

Em termos documentais, os 2 registos de baptismo mais antigos de crianças da Mourísia até agora encontrados no Arquivo Distrital de Coimbra, nos registos de Baptismo de Pomares datam de 1636. Mas, até por serem originários de duas famílias distintas, verifica-se que já existia nessa altura a Mourísia, com o actual nome e aí habitavam duas ou mais famílias distintas. É todavia possível que a aldeia seja muito anterior ao século XVII, simplesmente também não existia habitualmente uma prática de registo dos actos religiosos em livros, ou a existir esses livros podem ter desaparecido com os anos.

In Aldeias de Memória .com


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2013 às 00:23)

Tavira também teve uma importante comunidade judaica, que dominou a economia da cidade até à expulsão dos judeus. Curiosamente, o início do declínio de Tavira começa com a expulsão deste povo. Tavira chegou a ser a terceira cidade mais importante do país no reinado de D.Manuel I. A minha família é de Tavira e tem apelido de origem judaica. Quem sabe, talvez descenda de cristãos-novos. Na região diz-se que os tavirenses «guardam na gaveta», a origem desta expressão é muita antiga e está relacionada com a comunidade judaica que existiu na cidade, os judeus tinham fama de ser usureiros e «forretas». 

O Algarve foi um ponto fantástico de cruzamento de diferentes povos:

- berberes
- árabes
- fenícios
- cartagineses
- tartessos
- cinetes (celtas)
- gregos
- romanos
- povos germânicos
- judeus
- francos

Fez ainda parte do Império Bizantino durante um curto período de tempo. 

Não há região portuguesa com tanta mistura quanto o Algarve.


----------



## belem (15 Mar 2013 às 18:04)

Primeiro subtipo: Berid.











Nadal








Cláudia Vieira


----------



## belem (18 Mar 2013 às 15:07)

duero disse:


> Dentro del I2a tenemos
> 
> -I2a1a propio de la isla de CERDEÑA y de la PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA y un bocado costas del Sur de Francia, MAS ESTA VARIANTE ES MUY DIFICIL ENCONTRAR FUERA DE CERDEÑA Y PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA.
> 
> ...


*

Na Sardenha, também existem Berid:
*







«Measurements and indices of the head and face related the Sardinians to the smaller Berber groups and to the* Portuguese*, and this resemblance is confirmed by the study of *modern Sardinian crania, which show that the Sardinians are low-vaulted dolichocephals and mesocephals, with short faces and skeletally mesorrhine noses. Among Sardinian crania are a number which show a combination of prognathism, a primitive condition of the lower border of the nasal aperture, and extreme dolichocephaly.* Regional studies within the island show that among the living population the inhabitants of the more remote mountain villages are shorter-statured, longer-headed, and more purely brunet than are those living nearer the coast. The relatively great antiquity of the most primitive small Mediterranean type is indicated, while at the same time the Nordic nucleus found in Corsica seems to be lacking here.»

Carleton Coon


----------



## belem (18 Mar 2013 às 15:38)

Outro subtipo Atlanto-Mediterranean:


----------



## Paulo H (18 Mar 2013 às 18:44)

Era interessante se houvesse um método, que nos permitisse identificar com um ou mais sub-tipos.. Tipo chave dicotomica para identificação de plantas.


----------



## belem (18 Mar 2013 às 20:26)

Paulo H disse:


> Era interessante se houvesse um método, que nos permitisse identificar com um ou mais sub-tipos.. Tipo chave dicotomica para identificação de plantas.



E existem, mas agora seria complicado, pôr aqui tudo.

Mas pode-se colocar alguma coisa (sobre o Atlanto Med, por exemplo):

«Tall, straight-nosed and strongly dolichocephalic Mediterranid type, the living equivalent of the skeletal Megalithic type (in the typology of Coon). It is markedly taller and more robust than the Gracile-Mediterranean type, by which it is outnumbered, and with which it is often mixed. The Atlanto-Mediterranid type is an important population element in the Iberian peninsula (prevailing in Catalonia and Valencia), in Italy, and northward along the western European coast, reaching the British Isles in mixed form (cf. North-Atlantid).»


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2013 às 12:13)

Berid/Ibero-Insular (?)


----------



## belem (26 Mar 2013 às 22:02)

Interessante esta opinião: «Cro-Magnon" is a type of Upper Paleolithic man who mostly lived in Western Europe. In my mind their descendents in typology are the Atlanto-Meds who have the same contours to the skull but shorter with the face and skull more elongated. Wherever you find Atlanto-Meds today, there once existed Cro-Magnons in that same area.

Cro-Magnons in the Pleistocene had long skulls, short faces, beaky noses, square jaws, orignathous faces. They were tall. They would be recognized today if they walked around among as as being of European ancestry.»

Estudo baseado nos restos mesolíticos de Muge: 
«Denise Ferembach (1974) could only inventory 136 "more or less complete" individuals from Cabeço da Arruda and Moita do Sebastiãoo: 25 percent were under fifteen years of age (two-thirds of those were under five), and among the adults of all ages, from eighteen to over fifty, that could be sexed, men (sixteen) predominated over women (nine). Ferembach's study's main concern was still the establishment of a "racial diagnosis."* It was concluded that the "protomediterranean" type predominated and that there were also small and gracile "cromagnoids," ... " and "mixed protomediterranean-cromagnoid" people. Since this mix still exists in modern-day Portugal, a large degree of population continuity until the present was inferred.»*


----------



## frederico (11 Abr 2013 às 01:39)

Tenho uma amiga, natural da Pampilhosa, que é claramente Berid. 


Adiante. 

Andei a ler um livro sobre o sotavento algarvio e apanhei uns pormenores interessantes. 

Em primeiro lugar parece que no sotavento houve producção de castanha, pelo menos no século XVIII havia. É estranho, hoje em dia não conheço nenhum castanheiro na zona mencionada, a aldeia do Faz Fato. Mas a Serra de Aracena tem condições climáticas idênticas à serra de Tavira, e actualmente ainda tem muitos e belos soutos. A aldeia do Faz Fato tem uma precipitação média anual próxima dos 700 mm, aos 200 metros de altitude, mas bem perto há zonas com mais de 800 mm. Perguntei a alguns locais se tinham conhecimento da presença de castanheiros na zona, no passado. Nunca ouviram falar de tal coisa. 

No entanto a vegetação destas serras desapareceu com as campanhas do trigo, ficaram apenas algumas árvores isoladas em vales mais inacessíveis, portanto é bem possível que com os incêndios e as campanhas do trigo a producção de castanha tenha desaparecido das serras de Tavira e Cacela. 

Ora outro dado que me surpreendeu pela análise de documentos históricos diz respeito à *carne de porco*. Hoje em dia o porco é um importante elemento da dieta da serra algarvia, e é provavelmente a principal fonte de proteínas dos mais carenciados. Contudo parece que no passado a carne de porco não fazia parte da dieta dos locais, que ingeriam carne de cabrito, vaca, javali, veado, lebre, perdiz, coelho ou borrego. Provavelmente são reminiscências dos tempos em que os árabes dominavam a região e havia uma enorme comunidade judaica, e que ficaram até há 100 ou 200 anos!

Pude ainda confirmar o local de avistamento do último lobo na zona, segunda uma senhora com perto de 90 anos. Ocorreu entre a aldeia do Pego dos Negros e os Cintados, num ribeiro que desagua na ribeira do Beliche, há mais de 70 anos...


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2013 às 23:50)

frederico disse:


> No Alto Alentejo houve muitas localidades fundadas ou povoadas por colonos francos, após a Reconquista.


Interessante. Serão daí as minhas origens?  Sempre me interroguei de onde viriam os genes da minha mãe, loirinha e de olhos azuis e nascida no coração do Alentejo! E eu saí quase igual à minha mãe, salvo as óbvias diferenças!


----------



## belem (12 Abr 2013 às 13:50)

> Tenho uma amiga, natural da Pampilhosa, que é claramente Berid.



Também conheço pessoas que são Berid e por vezes, também vejo na rua pessoas deste género (ainda que sejam raras). Mas tenho visto mais desta gente, nas zonas rurais.
Como também tenho boas influências deste subtipo, uma mulher Berid para mim, é muitas vezes atraente.
Talvez isso explica a persistência deste fenótipo até aos dias hoje.


É engraçado que já vi pessoas acharem que os «Berid» não eram portugueses e sim «produto» oriundo de alguma paragem exótica.
Mas as análises genéticas e fenotípicas, falam-nos de uma linhagem nativa pré-histórica.

PS: Atenção que os portugueses nativos, não eram todos «Berid».
     Havia alguma variação entre os nossos Cro-magnon, mas não tinha muito a haver com a variação que vemos nos dias de hoje. Mas dos grupos pré-históricos, têm sido identificados, na população portuguesa: Protomediterraneans, Coarse-Mediterraneans (alguns com possível e visivel contribuição do Neanderthal), Small Mediterraneans (alguns gráceis, outros apenas mais pequenos) e um subtipo de desenvolvimento mais lateral (cromagnoid?) com afiliação ainda por definir.
Estive a ver fotos de gentes das nossas serras, de pastores e de gentes do campo, e realmente pode-se ver que ainda persistem algumas linhagens nativas. Aquela mulher robusta de ar rude e expressão forte, afinal pode ter feito parte de um grupo de caçadores da pré-história. 
Parece-me que as invasões não foram sempre e necessariamente um genocídio para os locais. Parece certo que alguns caçadores/recoletores, passaram a agricultores e pastores, ou seja aprenderam a cultivar e a criar/domesticar animais e por isso eram importantes na sociedade neolítica, não havendo razões para os exterminar.
Durante o Neolítico, também surgiram muitas mutações/alterações, derivadas de uma vida mais sedentária, baseada na agricultura. A própria resistência à lactose, é uma adaptação com poucos milhares de anos e não com dezenas de milhares de anos.
Olhos castanhos/verdes e os cabelos castanhos (indo de claro a escuro). deviam ocorrer na P. Ibérica, já no Paleolítico.
Os cabelos ruivos, sabe-se que existiam em alguns grupos de Neanderthais, por isso também deve ter ocorrido em alguns cro-magnon (mas aqui preciso de fazer uma pesquisa para confirmar, se ocorriam na P. Ibérica).

Os Neanderthais sabe-se que chegaram a navegar no Mediterrâneo, que tinham uma linguagem, que tinham religião, que tinham instrumentos musicais, e que tratavam dos enfermos.
Há várias teorias sobre o que aconteceu aos últimos Neanderthais. Depois podemos falar um pouco sobre isso.

Quanto aos dados sobre o Algarve que nos trazes, obrigado, pois são muito interessantes.
Eu tenho também especial interesse, pelas plantas medicinais e comestíveis, que os nossos antepassados utilizavam. Já descobri uma lista com dezenas senão mesmo centenas de plantas com elevado valor nutricional, medicinal e gastronómico (baseada em plantas silvestres da P. Ibérica).
Quem sabe, muitas destas plantas, não tenham hoje uma aplicação bastante útil.


----------



## Shimmy (13 Abr 2013 às 02:17)

Tópico fascinante. Sempre tive interesse pelo percurso humano na pré-história, especialmente na Europa. Como eram, como viviam, como se relacionavam...? Estou a gostar muito de ler sobre Portugal/Península Ibérica em específico.

Sobre os subtipos europeus não sabia nada mesmo. Há algum site-guia para que possa aprender mais sobre isso? Só encontro descrições muito vagas. Como posso saber o meu?


----------



## belem (13 Abr 2013 às 17:42)

Shimmy disse:


> Tópico fascinante. Sempre tive interesse pelo percurso humano na pré-história, especialmente na Europa. Como eram, como viviam, como se relacionavam...? Estou a gostar muito de ler sobre Portugal/Península Ibérica em específico.
> 
> Sobre os subtipos europeus não sabia nada mesmo. Há algum site-guia para que possa aprender mais sobre isso? Só encontro descrições muito vagas. Como posso saber o meu?



As descrições científicas existem, mas é preciso andar a esgravatar aqui e acolá, para se chegar a alguma conclusão.
Se alguém tiver alguma dúvida em particular, pode apresentá-la aqui e quiçá eu consiga ajudar (e posso também colocar mais referências).

Quanto à tua última questão, vou enviar pm.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Abr 2013 às 23:14)

Tenho uma questão.. É assim tão fácil ou óbvio, identificar alguém como sendo de um determinada linhagem? Ou há pessoas com um misto de vários fenótipos, que impossibilita a classificação?

As fotos que colocam, são personagens populares.. Fica estranho imaginar que elas descendem de algum tipo de cro-magnon! Faz-me confusão imaginar, mas sei que é devido ao meu desconhecimento nestas matérias! 

Ficaria mais fácil identificar, se colassem imagens de pessoas desconhecidas, com aspecto mais rude, ou melhor dizendo, com características mais vincadas.. 

No fundo o que eu queria era identificar-me a mim próprio!


----------



## belem (14 Abr 2013 às 16:03)

Paulo H disse:


> Tenho uma questão.. É assim tão fácil ou óbvio, identificar alguém como sendo de um determinada linhagem? Ou há pessoas com um misto de vários fenótipos, que impossibilita a classificação?




Nem sempre é fácil fazer a identificação, mas normalmente sim (só para quem é experiente).
Usualmente, até é possível identificar quais as principais linhagens involvidas num fenótipo. E qual a predominante. Até se podem usar fórmulas matemáticas, para vários detalhes.
As linhagens paleolíticas, não eram muito numerosas, mas no Neolítico e com a expansão da agricultura, houve uma explosão populacional e apareceram diversas mutações e novas linhagens genéticas.




Paulo H disse:


> As fotos que colocam, são personagens populares.. Fica estranho imaginar que elas descendem de algum tipo de cro-magnon! Faz-me confusão imaginar, mas sei que é devido ao meu desconhecimento nestas matérias!
> Ficaria mais fácil identificar, se colassem imagens de pessoas desconhecidas, com aspecto mais rude, ou melhor dizendo, com características mais vincadas..  No fundo o que eu queria era identificar-me a mim próprio!



Mas fica estranho porquê, não compreendo (as pessoas terão uma imagem demasiado «simiesca» do Homo sapiens?)... Acho que é até facilmente perceptível a coincidência que existe, mesmo entre pessoas de nacionalidades diferentes.
E as pessoas têm que se lembrar, que haviam mulheres cro-magnon capazes de envergonhar muitas mulheres dos dias de hoje. Em praticamente todos os aspetos! 
O homem moderno, está a perder faculdades rapidamente, os seus musculos e ossos estão a atrofiar, pois o seu corpo ainda carrega com milhares de anos de evolução a exercitar-se ao ar livre e a viver da caça e recoleção, mas agora passa largas horas sentado e pouco ou nada se move. E há quem acredite que também está a perder capacidades mentais (que me parece absolutamente verdadeiro).
 Claro que a solução não será recuar a uma vida baseada na caça e recoleção, mas deve-se optar pela prática de exercicio e uma alimentação saudável.
Eu já coloquei aqui imagens de pessoas desconhecidas, mas posso pôr mais.







Mulher com forte expressão «cro magnon» da Tunísia.


Reconstrução «hiper-realista» baseada nos ossos de uma mulher cro-magnon que viveu em França há 14.000 anos atrás:







Agora outros cro-magnon (reconstruções):


























http://s7.postimg.org/xg8o0xwcr/1mag.png








Reconstrução de um cro-magnon da Argélia com 25.000 anos (baseada no crânio, claro).














Arte:


----------



## belem (14 Abr 2013 às 17:25)

Mais subtipos originários do Paleolítico:








Tommasi (Itália)

Berid






Variedade Tydal (Suécia)







Mulher berber.







Rapariga Berber.


----------



## Paulo H (14 Abr 2013 às 19:47)

Uau.. Compreendo agora quando referes, que em questão de beleza e atributos, fariam inveja a muita gente da atualidade.. 

Não estava a pensar que as pessoas de há 10-20mil anos atrás tivessem características mais simiescas, mas esperava que tivessem feições mais acentuadas, pois a população era muito reduzida (em comparação com a atual) assim como as deslocações, preservando-se mais as características das suas linhagens, ao contrário de agora onde o estilo de vida permite que haja muita miscigenação/mistura.

Fiquei deveras impressionado com as imagens!  embora aquele indivíduo de há 25 mil anos tenha feições já muito acentuadas, em relação à atualidade.

O ideal era que alguém publicasse uma caricatura de cada linhagem, assim ao exceder-se nas feições, iríamos compreender melhor como identificar cada uma.

É um tema bastante interessante! A mulher berid fica parecida à minha avó. A foto do homem da variedade tydal (suécia) fica parecida com um amigo meu..


----------



## belem (14 Abr 2013 às 21:15)

> Não estava a pensar que as pessoas de há 10-20mil anos atrás tivessem características mais simiescas, mas esperava que tivessem feições mais acentuadas, pois a população era muito reduzida (em comparação com a atual) assim como as deslocações, preservando-se mais as características das suas linhagens, ao contrário de agora onde o estilo de vida permite que haja muita miscigenação/mistura.



Os cro-magnon mais antigos, eram já algo diferentes dos últimos.
Mas sim, muitos não eram assim tão rudes, como se pensa.





> Fiquei deveras impressionado com as imagens!  embora aquele indivíduo de há 25 mil anos tenha feições já muito acentuadas, em relação à atualidade.



Sim, sem dúvida, mas o tipo de feições dele, não me são completamente desconhecidas.

Relativamente à população moderna podem até haver pessoas com uma aparência mais rude, e terem uma origem mais recente, do que  algumas pessoas com um ar mais leve.



> O ideal era que alguém publicasse uma caricatura de cada linhagem, assim ao exceder-se nas feições, iríamos compreender melhor como identificar cada uma.



Complicado, mas quiçá algum dia dê para avançar nesse sentido.




> É um tema bastante interessante! A mulher berid fica parecida à minha avó. A foto do homem da variedade tydal (suécia) fica parecida com um amigo meu..



Interessante!


----------



## belem (11 Mai 2013 às 23:52)

_Westalpinids are most likely Berid derived. You could argue that the original Cromagnoid form of the South first reduced partly, and then split up into the more agil and mobile Westmediterranid forms (Atlantomediterranid and Gracilmediterranid, depending on regional structures and socioeconomic specialisation) and the stagnating, but partly infantilised (not brachycephalised!) Cromagnoid form of Berids and the typical sedentary farmer type of the poorer and higher areas the Westalpinid, generally reduced and brachycephalised form.
We can assume that other elements played in as well, but basically the differences are more due selection into a certain direction than original differences of respective source populations. But formally, by form and specialisation, Gracilmediterranids are obviously closer to Capellids. Berids are reduced Cromagnoids in the Mediterranoid spectrum as are Dalofaelids Cromagnoids in the Nordoid spectrum.

An explanation of reduction as a pattern of adaption to warm, poor and isolated environments (other reasons are possible as well obviously):



Its clearly visible in the tendency from Boskopids to Sanids as well - but that was in a dry-hot environment and endurance was needed, whereas Alpinids lived as poor farmers in rather biologically isolated-sedentary, but social controlled and dependent environments in which they didnt needed endurance while hunting, but while standing plagues, monotonous work (for which they need strength - not endurance), hunger and "should" avoid risk taking and be as early and successful fertile as possible in a temperate and temperate cold moisty environment. 
Berids are basically related to the Northern Palaeatlantids, but they are darker, reduced, partly more infantile than they are and live mostly in the poorer, unfavourable (for agriculture) regions of South Western Europe._

I would say that Berids are half-Alpinised Southern Cromagnoids. So Berids are rather the relict of what the ancestors of Westalpinids were in the past. So if looking at Westalpinids, Berids and Gracilmediterranids, we have to look at what factors, given environment (higher-lower, wet-dry, hot-cold, high-low energy, sedentary-mobile, dependent-independent structures etc, etc.) might have lead to the differences. Lundmans approach is good, My idea would be poor sedentary farmers in colder isolated environment with many plagues (especially tuberculosis) became first Westalpinid farmers and spread as typical farmer type, Berids H-G in harsh environment, so partial, but different reduction, Gracilmediterranids living in favourable and warm climate, Atlantomediterranids in areas with good nutrition and high mobility+group selection and specialised in higher social stratification.»


----------



## frederico (14 Mai 2013 às 16:47)

Sempre me intrigou o facto de muitas nórdicas terem cabelos escuros e pele com tom moreno!

Nas ilhas britânicas há muitas pessoas com traços de ibérico, isso explica-se pois após a ultima glaciação os povos da PI terão colonizado o arquipélago, especialmente a Irlanda, o País de Gales e o Sul de Inglaterra. 

Catherine Zeta-Jones (País de Gales)






Sean Connery (Escócia)






Cheryl Cole (Inglaterra)







The Bee Gees (Isle of Man)






The Corrs (Irlanda)






Discussão sobre o tema:

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080426045526AArDHyY

_Black Irish_: http://www.irishcentral.com/roots/who-were-Black-Irish-133290803.html


----------



## belem (9 Jun 2013 às 23:53)

Pessoas envolvidas na pastorícia em Portugal:


















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## belem (12 Jun 2013 às 14:54)

É pena que não se façam reconstruções faciais de restos paleolíticos ou mesolíticos de Portugal, pois assim teriamos mais uma ferramenta importante para fazer comparações.

Em Muge existem vários restos ósseos, por exemplo.

De qualquer forma, já se tem uma ideia de como eram alguns cro-magnon (através de várias reconstruções, medições, etc...) e a comparação com as pessoas modernas é assim bem mais fácil.


----------



## belem (12 Jun 2013 às 19:05)




----------



## belem (22 Jun 2013 às 16:26)

Berid (predominante):
















Assunção Cristas


----------



## belem (23 Jun 2013 às 12:09)

Cromagnon na Rússia:



Outro detalhe que ainda está em avaliação, é a resistência destas linhagens pré-históricas (Berid, Tydal, etc...), a certas doenças consideradas graves nos dias de hoje.


----------



## belem (7 Jul 2013 às 14:58)

«The Coarse Mediterranean is the first type of Mediterranean that entered Europe going back to the *Mesolithic and earlier*, its the Basic White of Lawrence Angel and the Europoid Archaic of Biasutti, the Southern Cromagnon of Lundman aka Berid.»

Os Berid são claramente uma das populações pré-históricas de caçadores recoletores da Peninsula Ibérica.





Sobre o conceito de raça e ecótipo:

«On the Concept of Biological Race and Its Applicability to Humans
Massimo Pigliucci and Jonathan Kaplan
http://people.oregonstate.edu/~kaplanj/2003-PhilSc-race.pdf

"Biological research on race has often been seen as motivated by or lending credence to underlying racist attitudes; in part for this reason, recently philosophers and biologists have gone through great pains to essentially deny the existence of biological human races. We argue that human races, in the biological sense of local populations adapted to particular environments, do in fact exist; such races are best understood through the common ecological concept of ecotypes. However, human ecotypic races do not in general correspond with ‘folk’ racial categories, largely because many similar ecotypes have multiple independent origins. Consequently, while human natural races exist, they have little or nothing in common with ‘folk’ races."

"Races, then, can be deﬁned and picked out in a number of ways. Several ways of picking out races will likely overlap because of the nature of biological organisms; for example, if a population is ecologically distinct (e.g., it lives at high elevations) it is also likely to be geographically isolated (by virtue of occurring in a location at high elevation) and to be somewhat genetically diﬀerentiated. But while genetic and phenotypic diﬀerences between local populations will often be associated with phylogenetic distinctiveness, such diﬀerences do not imply phylogenetic distinctiveness, nor, a fortiori, do they imply incipient speciation. For a lineage to acquire phylogenetic distinctiveness, gene ﬂow with other closely related populations must essentially cease. If gene ﬂow is still signiﬁcant, the lineage is evolving according to a reticulate, not cladistic (branching) pattern. While it is still possible for such an entity to maintain
ecological distinctiveness (see below), its historical roots are continuously reshuﬄed by migration events. Thus, while ecogeographical-genetic differentiation tend to correlate with each other they do not imply cladogenesis and speciation, though the latter two are themselves associated.

That biologically meaningful races do not have to be phylogenetically distinct is obvious when we consider the case of ecotypes. The concept of ecotype was introduced by Turesson (1922) to describe genetically based speciﬁc responses of plants to certain environmental conditions, although the idea has been applied to the animal literature as well. The King and Stansﬁeld’s dictionary deﬁnes an ecotype as a ‘‘Race (within a species) genetically adapted to a certain environment.’’ It is important to understand three things about ecotypes: (1) there must be a connection between genetic diﬀerentiation and ecological adaptation, (2) ecotypes are not (necessarily) phylogenetic units; rather, they are functional-ecological entities, and (3) ecotypes can be diﬀerentiated on the basis of many or a very few genetic diﬀerences.

These facts about ecotypes have several important implications. Similar ecotypic characteristics can and do evolve independently in geographically separated populations (see McPeek and Wellborn 1998). These similar phenotypic characteristics may, or may not, be mediated by similar genetic diﬀerences from other populations of the species (see Schlichting and Pigliucci 1998, 142–146, and cites therein). Further, gene ﬂow between diﬀerent ecotypes is relatively common (see Futuyma 1998, and cites therein); if there is suﬃcient selective pressure to maintain the genetic diﬀerences associated with the diﬀerent adaptive phenotypes, other genes, not so associated, may ﬂow freely between the populations. Further, because diﬀerent ecologically important characteristics are not guaranteed to coincide, a single population can consist of multiple overlapping ecotypes. In such cases, whether two organisms belong to the same ecotype will depend on which ecotype one is referring to."

"Rather, human evolution seems to have been marked by extensive gene ﬂow. While this implies that there are not now, nor ever were, biologically signiﬁcant human races that corresponded to populations that had been phylogenetically separate for some signiﬁcant period of time (contra Andreasen 1998), it does not imply, as some authors have argued, that there can be no signiﬁcant biological races in humans. As we saw above in the case of ecotypes, adaptive genetic diﬀerentiation can be maintained between populations by natural selection even where there is signiﬁcant gene ﬂow between the populations. Templeton (1999), for example, notes that gene ﬂow suﬃcient to ensure that distinct populations evolve together as a single species is compatible with the populations having distinct, genetically mediated, phenotypic adaptations. For example, he notes that there are populations of Drosophila mercatorum in Hawaii that ‘‘show extreme diﬀerentiation and local adaptation’’ yet have signiﬁcant gene ﬂow between them.

Lewontin and Gould have made much of the fact that there is relatively little genetic variation in Homo sapiens (compared at least to other mammals; see Templeton 1999) and that most of what genetic diversity is known to exist within Homo sapiens exists within (rather than between) local populations (see, for example, Gould 1996; Lewontin et al. 1984), and these facts are cited repeatedly in arguments concluding that there are no biologically signiﬁcant human races. But the idea that this data might imply something about the existence of biologically signiﬁcant human races emerges from a focus on the wrong sort of biological races. The relative lack of genetic variation between populations compared with within population samples does imply that the populations have not been reproductively isolated for any evolutionarily signiﬁcant length of time. But of course, this fact is irrelevant for the consideration of races based on adaptive variation; in this case, if there is extensive gene ﬂow, genetic variation can be mostly within groups, rather than between groups, as variations not related to the adaptive phenotypic diﬀerences between the populations will be spread by gene ﬂow relatively easily. The question is not whether there are signiﬁcant levels of between-population genetic variation overall, but whether there is variation in genes associated with signiﬁcant adaptive diﬀerences between populations (see our discussion in Kaplan and Pigliucci 2001).

So, if we conceive of races similarly to the way ecotypes are conceived of, it is clear that much of the evidence used to suggest that there are no biologically signiﬁcant human races is, in fact, irrelevant. As long as differences between populations can be maintained because of their adaptive signiﬁcance, races can exist despite extensive gene ﬂow between populations. The questions, then, are as follows: Do such conditions exist in the human case? and: Did such conditions exist during the course of human evolution such that the resultant diﬀerences might still be detectable today (though perhaps no longer actively maintained)?"

"Given the diﬃculty with testing hypotheses regarding the adaptive signiﬁcance of behavioral tendencies in humans simpliciter (Lewontin 1998), the lack of evidence for behavioral (and/or intellectual) ecotypes in humans is not surprising. But it is intellectually dishonest to move from the lack of evidence for such diﬀerences to claiming that there is evidence for an absence of such diﬀerences, a move all too often made (oddly enough, both by Gould and by some of his opponents in ‘‘evolutionary psychology’’ (see, for example, Gould 1996, Tooby and Cosmides 1990))."

"A cline is a pattern of gradual variation of one or more characters, usually—but not exclusively—along a latitudinal or altitudinal range. Again, gene ﬂow can be extensive through clines, as long as selective pressures are suﬃcient to maintain the genetic diﬀerences associated with adaptations to the ecologically important conditions (e.g., Jordan et al. 2001, Futuyma 1998). Given the wide geographical distribution of human populations over evolutionarily signiﬁcant periods of time (Templeton 1999), it would be surprising if human populations did not show any clinal variation in ecologically important characteristics. The key points made above regarding ecotypes—that they may or may not be phylogenetic units and may or may not limit gene ﬂow—also hold true for clinal variations, as does the observation that an individual may simultaneously be a member of multiple diﬀerent ecotypes (as in multiclinal variation).

Of course, this implies that insofar as we focus on an ecotype conception of race, there will not necessarily be a unique ‘‘race’’ to which any given member of a population belongs. Any given individual may in fact belong to a number of diﬀerent ecotypic races, and/or be a member of one (or more) intermediate population(s) within a (series of) clinal distribution(s). However, this is hardly an unexpected complication in a discipline like biology, characterized by a high level of complexity of both the object of study and the conditions that induce variation in that object.

The problem posed by clines, then, is no diﬀerent from that posed by any other gradual transition, and provides no reason to reject the possibility of the existence of biologically signiﬁcant human races."

"As we have seen, insofar as biologically meaningful races are conceptualized as populations more like ecotypes than like incipient species, many of the arguments purporting to show that there are no human races miss their mark. While in nonhuman biology the term ‘‘race’’ has been and is being used in a variety of ways, the best way of making sense of systematic variation within the human species is likely to rely on the ecotypic conception of biological races. In this sense, there are likely human races (ecotypes) of biological interest."

"While it is valuable for biologists to note that the essentialist conception of human races has no support in biology whenever particular claims are made that seem predicated on such a conception (e.g., Herrnstein and Murray’s 1994 work on race and intelligence), they should not fall into the trap of claiming that there is no systematic variation within human populations of interest to biology."


----------



## belem (22 Ago 2013 às 18:23)

«Spain and Portugal showing very few common ancestors with other populations over the last 2,500 years.»

Nas populações usadas no estudo, apenas a Itália teve resultados semelhantes.

http://www.plosbiology.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pbio.1001555



«HLA-A, -B, -DRB1, -DQA1, and DQB1 alleles were studied in Iberian and Algerian populations by serology and DNA sequence methodologies. The genetic and cultural relatedness among Basques, Spaniards, and paleo-North Africans (Berbers or Tamazights) was established. Portuguese people have also maintained a certain degree of cultural and ethnic-specific characteristics since ancient times. The results of the present HLA study in Portuguese populations show that they have features in common with Basques and Spaniards from Madrid: a high frequency of the HLA-haplotypes A29-B44-DR7 (ancient western Europeans), A2-B7-DR15 (ancient Europeans and paleo-North Africans), and A1-B8-DR3 (Europeans) are found as common characteristics. Portuguese and Basques do not show the Mediterranean A33-B14-DR1 haplotype, suggesting a lower admixture with Mediterraneans; Spaniards and Algerians do have this haplotype in a relatively high frequency, indicating a more extensive Mediterranean genetic influence. The paleo-North African haplotype A30-B18-DR3 present in Basques, Algerians, and Spaniards is not found in Portuguese either. The Portuguese have a characteristic unique among world populations: a high frequency of HLA-A25-B18-DR15 and A26-B38-DR13, which reflect a still detectable founder effect coming from ancient Portuguese, i.e., oestrimnios and conios; Basques and Algerians also show specific haplotypes, A11-B27-DR1 and A2-B35-DR11, respectively, probably showing a relatively lower degree of admixture. A neighbor-joining dendrogram place Basques, Portuguese, Spaniards, and Algerians closer to each other and more separated from other populations. Genetic, cultural, geological, and linguistic evidence also supports the hypothesis that people coming from a fertile Saharan area emigrated towards the north (southern Europe, Mesopotamia, the Mediterranean Islands, and the North African coast) when the climate changed drastically to hotter and drier ca 10 000 years B.C.
PMID: 9382919 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] »


----------



## belem (3 Set 2013 às 09:54)

«Today Spain and Portugal are the only European countries in which the population is principally of Mediterranean race although the southern half of Italy is strongly Mediterranean and that the racial type is well represented in in southern France and in England, Wales, and Ireland.»

-Earnest Hooton




«There is no unity of type in any of these seven Latin linguistic families. Among the Languedocian-Catalans we distinguish the presence of at least three races: Western or Cevenole, which prevails on the central table-lands of France, Littoral or Atlanto-Mediterranean, predominant in Provence and Catalonia; Ibero-insular, which we find in Angoumois as in Catalonia (see p. 329, and Map 2). In the same way we may perceive in the Italian group the existence of representatives of almost all the European races (except the Northern); we have only to recall the striking contrast between the Venetian, tall, chestnut coloured, brachycephalic, and the inhabitant of Southern Italy, short, dark, and dolichocephalic. It is among the Portuguese, perhaps, that we find the greatest unity of type; the majority of them belong to the Ibero-insular race, except in the north of the country, where we find intermixtures with the Western race, as among the Galicians of Spain.»


-Joseph Deniker


----------



## belem (28 Set 2013 às 15:06)

Berid (claramente predominante):





FIG. 4 (3 views). A very dark-skinned, large-headed mesocephalic Mediterranean from Beira Alta in Portugal, with heavy beard and body hair. Many of the Portuguese belong to this more robust Mediterranean sub-variety, which is also common in southern Italy, and may have been one of the earliest Mediterranean elements to arrive in southwestern Europe.


----------



## belem (30 Set 2013 às 20:39)

«An Iberian perspective on Upper Paleolithic plant consumption»


http://www.academia.edu/1083949/An_Iberian_perspective_on_Upper_Paleolithic_plant_consumption


O autor esqueceu-se que em Portugal, existiram praticamente todas as mesmas espécies de coníferas que existem em Espanha. Em tempos modernos, muitas destas espécies já se encontram novamente presentes no nosso país, devido a plantios feitos pelo Homem.



«Use Of Plants In The European Palaeolithic: A Review Of The Evidence»


http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/Hort_306/reading/reading 2-2.pdf


----------



## belem (3 Out 2013 às 13:07)

http://www.ibtimes.com/ancient-hunt...-together-2000-years-rarely-interbred-1421544

Na Alemanha.


----------



## belem (15 Out 2013 às 22:30)

Como eram os agricultores do Neolítico (provenientes do Médio Oriente):


http://racialreality.110mb.com/neolithic.html


Um dos primeiros subtipos:







Pastor da Sardenha (com alguma mistura local).



Mais exemplos:


----------



## João Ratão (22 Out 2013 às 21:54)

Fossem Celtas ou Pre-Celtas, os Lusitanos são por exelência os antepassados dos Portugueses.


----------



## belem (23 Out 2013 às 12:44)

João Ratão disse:


> Fossem Celtas ou Pre-Celtas, os Lusitanos são por exelência os antepassados dos Portugueses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




É verdade, pelo menos em boa parte assim parece.

Os Celtas (como raça propriamente distinta), no fundo não existem.

A sua cultura sim, é verdadeiramente distinta.

Mas existem fenótipos claramente mais europeus, pois a mistura teve efeitos variáveis nas populações e umas misturaram-se mais que outras.

Ainda é assunto de estudo, qual a real influência celta, nos povos indigenas da P. Ibérica. Terá sido sobretudo uma transmissão cultural, como parece ser evidente com Roma, ou uma mistura global e em larga escala?

Os primeiros agricultores (logo acima) podem representar uma boa parte do aspeto dos primeiros colonizadores oriundos da Anatólia. Tem uma face bastante distinta e são pessoas que consigo de alguma forma facilmente identificar. Certamente que quando cá chegaram, deram de caras com os caçadores recoletores da P. Ibérica.

Depois irei colocar mais exemplos.

Muitos portugueses (senão a maioria) ainda são «West Mediterraneans», Ibero-Insulares e isto significa que são uma derivação dos povos indígenas da P. Ibérica (Berid e outros cromagnon) e dos Lusitanos. Tanto que até, fenótipos oriundos do Neolítico da Anatólia e arredores, são considerados relativamente exóticos, no nosso país, para os olhares mais atentos.
O elemento «East Med» em Portugal também pode ter entrado um pouco mais recentemente, com a parca influência dos Fenícios, Cartagineses, Romanos e Gregos Mas foi pouco significativa esta influência.

Há quem muito fale no poder de Roma na P. Ibérica, mas não se nota uma grande substituição da população, após Roma deixar de ter poder no nosso país.


----------



## belem (25 Out 2013 às 19:52)

belem disse:


> *Os cabelos ruivos, sabe-se que existiam em alguns grupos de Neanderthais, por isso também deve ter ocorrido em alguns cro-magnon (mas aqui preciso de fazer uma pesquisa para confirmar, se ocorriam na P. Ibérica).*




E aqui está a confirmação:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...years-ago-colder-climates-say-scientists.html


----------



## João Ratão (17 Dez 2013 às 20:21)

belem disse:


> Berid (predominante)



Berids não exitem em Portugal.

Os Berids são caracterizados como Braquicéfalos.
Já os Portugueses, são melhor caracterizados como Dolicho-Mesocéfalos.

Existem mais Berids em França e Bélgica, do há que em Portugal.







belem disse:


> Non-Mediterranean elements in the Portuguese population are rare and of little importance. A few Nordics are scattered throughout but are particularly concentrated in the north. Traces of Dinaric blood, as we have already seen, may likewise be found on the northern coast.... On the whole, there has been no absorption of non-Europoids by the Portuguese. Portugal remains, as it has been since the days of the Muge shell-fish eaters, classic Mediterranean territory.» - Carletoon S. Coon



A quota escrita acima foi editada.
O que está escrito realmente no Livro "The Races of Europe" é:

_"...Negroid blood, introduced into Portugal through the medium of freed slaves, has largely been absorbed..."_

Isto é obviamente mentira. Já que ninguém em Portugal ouviu falar de tal coisa. Os Americanos têm uma versão completamente diferente das História de Portugal.
Os escravos foram para o Brasil trabalhar na cana de açucar, e não para Portugal.

O antropólogo Norte-Americano, Carleton S. Coon, escreveu algumas mentiras sobre of povo Português, as suas fontes foram adulteradas.

Já lhe refutaram as mentiras.
Ler aqui: http://portuguesephenotype.blogspot.pt/2013/10/coon-revoked.html


----------



## Paulo H (17 Dez 2013 às 20:52)

João Ratão, o seu post não é muito consensual, repara que referes: "não há berids em Portugal" e pouco depois referes "há mais berids em frança e bélgica que em portugal".

Os africanos em Portugal de raça negra, fixaram-se por exemplo em algumas zonas de Setúbal, um grupo restrito é verdade, mas aconteceu. Restam os seus descendentes, já muito mestizados mas ainda com algumas características ancestrais, como o cabelo.


----------



## João Ratão (17 Dez 2013 às 22:12)

Paulo H disse:


> João Ratão, o seu post não é muito consensual, repara que referes: "não há berids em Portugal" e pouco depois referes "há mais berids em frança e bélgica que em portugal".



O meu post é feito de um dilema.
Se os Berids predominam em Portugal, de acordo com Belem, então em França e Bélgica estes excedem a sua população. Já que existem em maior numero.



Paulo H disse:


> Os africanos em Portugal de raça negra, fixaram-se por exemplo em algumas zonas de Setúbal, um grupo restrito é verdade, mas aconteceu. Restam os seus descendentes, já muito mestizados mas ainda com algumas características ancestrais, como o cabelo.



Africanos a viver em Portugal, não são Portugueses.
Assim como, Africanos a viver em Inglaterra não são Ingleses.

Os negros fixaram-se em Liverpool, também são eles Ingleses?


----------



## Agreste (17 Dez 2013 às 22:53)

João Ratão disse:


> Isto é obviamente mentira. Já que ninguém em Portugal ouviu falar de tal coisa. Os Americanos têm uma versão completamente diferente das História de Portugal.
> Os escravos foram para o Brasil trabalhar na cana de açucar, e não para Portugal.



O que não faltava eram escravos em Portugal... todas as casas das mais abastadas às mais modestas tinham o seu negro de servir. Todos os estrangeiros que nos visitavam a isso se referiam dizendo que os portugueses não trabalhavam.

300 anos depois essa população passou evidentemente a ser nativa de Portugal.


----------



## blade (18 Dez 2013 às 09:49)

Aquela rapariga dos anúncios da zon é de que raça?


----------



## belem (18 Dez 2013 às 16:43)

Se o quote foi editado, não foi por mim, pois foi assim que encontrei a referência na internet. Mas obrigado por referir.



João Ratão disse:


> Berids não exitem em Portugal.



Existem, mas eu nunca disse que eram os mais numerosos.
Leia bem o que escrevi sobre o assunto.
Quando escrevi «Berid predominante», referia-me naturalmente às pessoas que descrevia (pois acompanhava essa observação com provas fotográficas).

Coon's Coarse Mediterranean:

*«The apparent homogeneity of the Portuguese, in a racial sense, masks the presence of several brunet Mediterranean strains, as Portuguese anthropologists are well aware. One may distinguish tall Atlanto-Mediterraneans, particularly in the southern provinces, as well as the small, extremely long-headed type found in São Pedro Mogadouro. The coarser mesocephalic strain, which dates back to Muge, may also be identified.»*





João Ratão disse:


> «Os Berids são caracterizados como Braquicéfalos.
> Já os Portugueses, são melhor caracterizados como Dolicho-Mesocéfalos.
> 
> Existem mais Berids em França e Bélgica, do há que em Portugal.



Litoriden não são Berid e existe uma cruz (Berid) na Galiza.

«The true West-Mediterranean race (the Ibero-Insular race of Deniker) in southwestern Europe is low-skulled and longskulled (dolichocephalic), dark, short-statured, and gracile in body form (See Figure 3). This race has a narrow face and is low in the frequency of blood type gene q. Within this region, however, *there are remnants of the still smaller Berid race* (See Map 18).[/U] This race is broader-formed in face and nose, but very similar to the West-Mediterranean race in the other anthropological traits - such as head form and pigmentation. The Berid race is also low in the frequency of blood type genes p and q.»

«The southwestern European racial groups-Berids, West-Mediterraneans, and Alpines - evidently originated from shorter-statured and darker Cro-Magnids. These more southerly Cro-Magnids were less adapted to cold climate.

*Most of the Berids live in the more unfavorable areas of southwestern Europe*. In part they were forced there by other races. In the case of the Berids, we evidently have before us a more original type.

Hence, the more gracile West-Mediterraneans originated then in the more favorable regions of this part of Europe. Their present overly slender extreme-types are probably entirely late products of the environment. These body types - as in the case of similar types of other of the more slender races - were lacking in their actual rather near-peasant forefathers.

The Alpine race arose only rather late through brachycephalization in the poorer and colder regions of Berids and Berid-mixtures. The origins of this race can be traced back to the Neolithic period. But only in the Middle Ages is the Alpine race more strongly prominent.»

Lundman.

Na verdade, existem outros subtipos pré-históricos além dos Berid, e que até também estão presentes em Portugal.
Aconselho-o a visitar a zona de Montalegre/Barroso e arredores, por exemplo (para não falar de várias outras regiões de Portugal). Veja a população nativa e verá que existem muitos elementos nativos (bastante antigos), nesta região.

E os Berid eram sobretudo Mesocéfalicos.






João Ratão disse:


> Isto é obviamente mentira. Já que ninguém em Portugal ouviu falar de tal coisa. Os Americanos têm uma versão completamente diferente das História de Portugal.
> Os escravos foram para o Brasil trabalhar na cana de açucar, e não para Portugal.



Tirando uma pequena porção da zona de Alcácer do Sal/Coruche(que apenas deveria constituir uma curiosidade e não um objeto de estudo representativo da população portuguesa nativa) realmente parece-me que isso é uma grande treta e que só tem alimentado confusão no mundo dos apaixonados da Antropologia e da Ciência. Na China, não se iriam obter amostras de Portugueses para fazer um estudo genético da população local. Obviamente que as comunidades estrangeiras e seus descendentes, não deveriam fazer parte destes estudos.  Isso também tem criado observações racistas contra os portugueses, que na verdade são baseadas em mentiras.

Mais sobre o tema:

«During some of the «best» times of slavery (XVI), their (slaves) numbers did totalled only about 1.6% in comparison with Portuguese population (I don´t know about the percentages in Spain and other European countries though). *But even these 1,6% didn´t remained forever in Portugal,* like it´s mentioned here:

"Portugal began this trade in Europe, and were the first nation to import a large number of Negroes. There was a time, in about anno Domini 1550, when Lisbon and Evora were 10 percent Negro, with the entire nation being about 1 percent so. However, the figures are misleading if not properly explained. The vast majority of Negroes in Portugal were subsequently shipped elsewhere, to Brazil primarily. The remaining ones were used as household servants and farm laborers, with many perishing in the latter capacity. There is much talk of the disproportionate absorption of Negroes into the Portuguese populace, but this is simply untrue. Certainly there was some, but no more than in the other nations discussed here, and their contribution to the overall ancestry of the Portuguese people, as well as the Spanish, Italian, French, English, Dutch and German peoples, is virtually nil. The European tended to view the Negro with suspicion and was not likely to engage in extra-curricular activity with him."
- ("Transatlantic Slavery: The Dark Passage", by Jonathan Kuzma Gill)»

Já foi feita uma avaliação sobre contribuições não caucasóides em várias populações europeias:

http://s1.zetaboards.com/anthroscape/topic/5354640/1/

A P. Ibérica está entre as regiões com menos miscigenação (e muita desta pode ser pré-histórica).

Além de que estudos de DNA nuclear confirmam isto mesmo,(que servem para estudar as contribuições genéticas ao longo das gerações) pois concluiram que Portugueses, Espanhois e Italianos, estão entre os europeus que partilharam menos antepassados em comum com outras populações. Estudos de haplogrupos maternais e paternais, também indicam uma grande estabilidade deste o período dos Lusitanos, na P. Ibérica.


Eu estive a ver um estudo sobre o mtDNA dos portugueses (que depois irei colocar aqui e descrever) que achei muito interessante.
Existe um haplogrupo, que se precisa de saber sobre os haplótipos em questão, para se ter uma ideia definitiva mas mesmo excluindo este grupo, já bem mais de 50% das amostras, apresentavam uma continuidade desde os caçadores recoletores até aos nossos dias. E eu acho que se este estudo tivesse sido feita à escala regional, os resultados ainda poderiam ser mais surpreendentes.

Mas é apenas mais uma peça a juntar ao puzzle.


----------



## belem (19 Jan 2014 às 19:27)

Analyses of Stone Age settlements reveal that the hunters were healthy and would gladly eat anything they could get their hands on, including carbohydrates – contrary to the modern definition of the Paleolithic, or Stone Age diet.
The Stone Age hunter’s food contained large amounts of protein from fish, lean mean, herbs and coarse vegetables and has formed the basis of one of today’s hottest health trends: the paleo diet.
The modern version of the Stone Age diet excludes foods rich in carbohydrates. This exclusion of carbs is based on the idea that Stone Age hunters didn’t have access to bread, rice or pasta.
But is it true that Stone Age hunters and gatherers didn’t eat any carbohydrates at all?
Sabine Karg, an external lecturer at Copenhagen University’s Saxo Institute, specialises in archaeobotany. She says that Stone Age hunters, unlike many followers of the modern Stone Age diet, joyfully munched away at carbs when the opportunity presented itself.
“Carbohydrates have been part of their diet. In flooded settlements from the Palaeolithic and Mesolithic periods, traces of roots and seeds from various aquatic plants and wild grasses have been found.”
Stone Age hunters were not picky
The modern version of the paleo diet forsakes everything that’s reminiscent of bread, rice, pasta, legumes and milk.
But according to Karg, the Stone Age hunters were nowhere near that fastidious about their food.
Easily digestible food with high energy content is a welcome feature if you have to make the effort of finding the next meal yourself, and traces of foods containing carbohydrates have also been found in the old settlements.
“What archaeologists find in their excavations is dependent on both the preservation conditions and how the people had prepared their food,” says Karg. “For us, the conditions are particularly good in flooded settlements where organic material is well preserved, or in burn layers or fireplaces where we can find charred plant residues,” she says, giving an example:
“We have found seeds of wild grasses, aquatic plants and root vegetables, all of which have formed part of the hunters’ diet. Especially after an unsuccessful hunt, they had to go out and dig up roots.”
Paleo diet for 9,000 years
The Stone Age menu was widely different depending on the region, climate and season. In Denmark, people lived by hunting and gathering for more than 9,000 years until they changed their ways and became farmers.
During the course of these 9,000 years, Denmark presented the hunters with terrains ranging from frozen landscapes similar to today’s Greenland to warm islands with temperatures like those in today’s Southern European holiday destinations.
The starch sources that the archaeologists have so far found include acorns and sea beet, the latter of which is the ancestor of both the beetroot and the sugar beet.
Compared to today, the Palaeolithic and Mesolithic diets included lots of proteins, less fat and fewer, though some, carbohydrates........


http://sciencenordic.com/stone-age-hunters-liked-their-carbs


----------



## belem (19 Jan 2014 às 22:11)

O caso de Muge



«the Coarse Mediterranean is the type of the Mesolithic man of Muge in southern Portugal.»

«According to Biasutti, Coarse Mediterranean remains are written up as either Mediterranean or Cromagnon or both much like the burials at Muge.»

Coarse Mediterranean/Berid em certas situações são também sinónimos.

«Two 25,000-year-old skulls discovered in Dolni Vestonice (Czech Republic) were described by Jelinek as "gracile dolichomorphic" and "practically typical Mediterranean".

The Brno (Czech Republic) skull can therefore be regarded as the oldest find of the Mediterranean type.

(Jelinek 1968)

http://links.jstor.org/sici?sici=0011-3204(196912)10:5<475:NMAHSI>2.0.CO;2-5




Sobre este assunto já tinha colocado antes isto:  «You could argue that the original Cromagnoid form of the South first reduced partly, and then split up into the more agil and mobile Westmediterranid forms (Atlantomediterranid and Gracilmediterranid, depending on regional structures and socioeconomic specialisation) and the stagnating, but partly infantilised (not brachycephalised!) Cromagnoid form of Berids and the typical sedentary farmer type of the poorer and higher areas the Westalpinid, generally reduced and brachycephalised form.
We can assume that other elements played in as well, but basically the differences are more due selection into a certain direction than original differences of respective source populations. But formally, by form and specialisation, Gracilmediterranids are obviously closer to Capellids. Berids are reduced Cromagnoids in the Mediterranoid spectrum as are Dalofaelids Cromagnoids in the Nordoid spectrum.

I would say that Berids are half-Alpinised Southern Cromagnoids. So Berids are rather the relict of what the ancestors of Westalpinids were in the past. So if looking at Westalpinids, Berids and Gracilmediterranids, we have to look at what factors, given environment (higher-lower, wet-dry, hot-cold, high-low energy, sedentary-mobile, dependent-independent structures etc, etc.) might have lead to the differences. Lundmans approach is good, My idea would be poor sedentary farmers in colder isolated environment with many plagues (especially tuberculosis) became first Westalpinid farmers and spread as typical farmer type, Berids H-G in harsh environment, so partial, but different reduction, Gracilmediterranids living in favourable and warm climate, Atlantomediterranids in areas with good nutrition and high mobility+group selection and specialised in higher social stratification.»



A associação dos Berid/Coarse Med aos caçadores recoletores de Muge, ainda não foi disputada, parece que o conjunto de informação coletada até agora, indica-nos que afinal (muito provavelmente) existe mesmo alguma continuação populacional em Portugal, desde pelo menos o período do Paleolitico Superior e o Mesolítico até aos dias de hoje.

A recombinação ou a persistência de linhas nativas locais, ocorre com mais frequência em certas regiões, mas tem sido verificada, desde as maiores cidades até aos locais mais remotos, isolados e montanhosos do país.

Contudo, claro que com o tempo e a mudança de modo de vida, já são cada vez mais minoritárias.


Muge







«Denise Ferembach (1974) could only inventory 136 "more or less complete" individuals from *Cabeço da Arruda* and* Moita do Sebastião*: 25 percent were under fifteen years of age (two-thirds of those were under five), and among the adults of all ages, from eighteen to over fifty, that could be sexed, men (sixteen) predominated over women (nine). Ferembach's study's main concern was still the establishment of a "racial diagnosis." It was concluded that the "protomediterranean" type predominated and that there were also small and gracile "cromagnoids," as well as a few "alpine" and "mixed protomediterranean-cromagnoid" people. Since this mix still exists in modern-day Portugal, a large degree of population continuity until the present was inferred.»













http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concheiros_de_Muge


----------



## belem (19 Jan 2014 às 23:31)

Mais exemplos de subtipos pré-neolíticos:







Carlos Secretário







Português (nome desconhecido)










Fernando Hierro







José Luis Ferreira





  Pedro Almodovar





Amélia Muge






Eduardo Jesus











Mulher idosa do Norte de Portugal (nome indeterminado).


----------



## belem (19 Jan 2014 às 23:41)

Depois vou falar dos Classic/Gracile Mediterranean.


----------



## Omnium (28 Jan 2014 às 16:38)

Muito boa tarde a todos,

Saiu esta notícia no expresso que talvez possa interessar a quem participa neste fórum:

http://expresso.sapo.pt/ha-7000-anos-tinhamos-pele-escura-e-olhos-azuis=f852929

cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## belem (28 Jan 2014 às 21:13)

Obrigado pela partilha.

O título sensacionalista, já se esperava dos media.

Trata-se de um dos exemplares de La Braña.

O artista pelos vistos, não sabia o que estava a desenhar.

A sua variação genética denotava uma mistura com cerca de 45% de origem Mongoloide (portanto teria uma aparência mais semelhante a alguém da Ásia Central (ou de tipo Ladogan) mas com pele mais morena e olhos azuis), muito incomum (ou mesmo quase desconhecida) para as variações genéticas conhecidas na Europa Ocidental, mesmo durante o Mesolítico.

















Nos tempos modernos está bem longe de qualquer grupo europeu (apesar de haver uma maior proximidade com alguns povos do Nordeste da Europa).

Na verdade, existiam muito mais variações genéticas (além de La Braña) nos humanos que habitavam na P. Ibérica, na Idade do Gelo e no Mesolítico.


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2014 às 01:05)

Haplogrupos de mtDNA

Portugal

This area is not so well documented, however the data we do have still provide a very interesting sequence of the demographic history of SW or West Iberia. Visually again:







A maior parte do rosa (senão todo) na verdade é vermelho, como se pode ver abaixo no sublinhado.


One of the problems here is, quite evidently, that sequencing only the HVS-I region is not at all enough to identify some very important haplogroups, particularly H. We can reasonably think however that most or even all of the R* sequences are actually H.

We see some but not-so-radical changes with the arrival of Neolithic: some apparent decrease of U (halved) and L(xR), a +33% growth of H and first detection of HV0 (probably V). However these changes seem to have been partly countered by Chalcolithic, plausibly by means of blending between first farmers and more purely aboriginal populations. Overall I am very much tempted to think that the arrival of Neolithic to (South and Central) Portugal only caused mild demic changes. 


Said that, what the Portuguese data says is that H was clearly in parts of Europe (at the very least in Iberia) already in the Epipaleolithic period (confirmed by data from Magdalenian Cantabria and Epipaleolithic Basque Country) and that in some populations (Portugal, probably Cantabria) it was already dominant most likely, even at frequencies much higher than present day. 

This makes Iberia, especially its Western half, a plausible (although not yet demonstrated) source for the excess H that poured on other regions of the continent since the Chalcolithic. 


Parece haver uma continuidade, nos horizontes principais, bem superior a 50% até aos dias de hoje.
Mas já se vai analizar melhor os dados.


----------



## belem (27 Mar 2014 às 14:09)

A Europa, tanto quanto se sabe e antes de aparecer a agricultura, era habitada pelos seguintes povos:

Proto-negroides, proto-australoides, (paleo)mongoloides e talvez já no Paleolítico Superior mediterrânicos dolicocefálicos.

A descrição de um proto-negróide, por Roland Dixon:

«Thus that Proto-Negroid type designates a form of skull which is Dolicocephalic, Hypsicephalic, and Platyrrhine, and carries with it no necessary implication whatever that any features which we may be accustomed to think of as occurring in Negro crania are also present; and the statement that among a given people the Proto-Negroid type is strongly represented does not imply that they have or had black skin or woolly hair.»

«He noted no African Negro admixture or characteristics anywhere in Europe. According to Dixon's (then in use) terminology that Portuguese plate wouldve been a mix of Proto-Negroid(Neanderthal) and Proto-Australoid(Cromagnon) type. In otherwords, Coon's Coarse-Mediterranean.»

Distintos dos negros, muito arcaicos, são normalmente encontrados em combinação com os proto-australoides. Ambos estes subtipos, nos nossos dias, normalmente encontram-se associados e de forma mais visivel em zonas remotas da Europa. Na Peninsula Ibérica, foram encontrados e o individuo estudado por Dixon, é de Portugal.

A descoberta recente(baseada na genética), de que os Neanderthais também estão envolvidos na origem de algumas raças humanas, apenas veio a confirmar as teorias de alguns Antropologos fisicos, que com poucos meios andavam de população em população a medir crâneos e a obter vários dados antropométricos e a estabelecer comparações com populações antigas e pré-históricas.

O seu trabalho apenas por vezes peca, pelo excessivo numero e distinção de subtipos (quando mais recentemente, alguns foram descobertos como sinónimos), do que propriamente por falta de rigor científico.

A média tem sido de 3% de herança genética vinda dos Neanderthais, ainda que insignificante e provavelmente invisivel no fenótipo, a percentagem pode variar e os genes herdados não são os mesmos, sendo que se juntarmos os genes Neanderthais de uma dada população (não negroide) a quantidade de DNA Neanderthal iria ser surpreendentemente alta.


Para saber se existem casos onde os genes de Neanderthal que existem numa pessoa, são responsáveis pela anatomia da pessoa, teria que se fazer um estudo exaustivo, mas isso agora nem é assim tão importante.

Além dos Euroasiáticos, também já se sabe que os aborigenes australianos e os Melanésios, resultam do cruzamento do Homo sapiens com um tipo de hominideo chamado de Denisovan (que terá ocorrido na Ásia, antes de migrarem para o Sul). Os Denisovan também já existiam na P. Ibérica, há centenas de milhares de anos.

Estas combinações, acontecerem quando diferentes grupos de hominideos, ainda eram reprodutivamente compatíveis. No caso de Neanderthal, contudo, esta compatibilidade, estava mesmo a acabar, já pouco antes de desaparecerem, há cerca de 40.000 anos atrás. Ou seja, se tanto cro-magnon como Neanderthal se mantivessem mais uns milhares de anos afastados, acabariam por se tornar incompatíveis em termos de fertilidade.


----------



## Paelagius (27 Mar 2014 às 20:06)




----------



## belem (30 Mar 2014 às 18:13)

Paelagius disse:


> http://youtu.be/wCmZY0YSATM




Sim, os Bascos são muito provavelmente o cruzamento entre um povo vindo do Cáucaso e povos ibéricos locais.

O idioma Basco parece ter origens no Neolitico, com a vinda dos primeiros agricultores.


Esta combinação, deu traços físicos muito próprios:


























Genetica e anatomicamente falando, não são o povo mais antigo da Peninsula Ibérica, mas preservam um idioma bastante antigo.


----------



## belem (5 Abr 2014 às 17:03)

Redefinição de Proto-Negroid:

«A Proto-Negroid was developed by Roland Dixon, and used by Robert Gayre and others. They also used the so-called "Eskimoid", which was also some sort of dark protomorphic long-headed Upper Paleolithic. The "Proto-Negroid" was not meant to mean an actual Negroid, but rather a protomorph or alternate name for a Upper Paleolithic type.»


----------



## belem (5 Abr 2014 às 19:34)

duero disse:


> Y-DNA...........PORTUGAL (%)..................ESPAÑA (%).
> 
> R1b....................56.................................69
> 
> ...




Finalmente já existem algumas evidências de que o R1b apareceu já no Paleolítico.

R1b (m343) e R1b1 (P25) são os únicos haplótipos pré-neolíticos que se conhecem para já deste grupo, e estão presentes em densidades muito baixas, desde a Europa Ocidental até à Índia. Basicamente, onde poderão ter-se deslocado grupos nómadas de caçadores-recoletores durante a Idade do Gelo.

Todos os outros, R1b1a, R1b1b e R1b1c e linhagens derivantes, são mais recentes e derivados de uma ocupação da Europa, vinda de Leste.


http://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplogroup_R1b_Y-DNA.shtml


----------



## camrov8 (5 Abr 2014 às 19:42)

sempre axei que estes estudos descuram um bocado a possibilidade de grupos terem vindo para a peninsula via gibraltar, quer dizer colonizam o reino unido atravessando um canal mais perigoso. ambos são muito proximos em largura


----------



## belem (5 Abr 2014 às 19:44)

camrov8 disse:


> sempre axei que estes estudos descuram um bocado a possibilidade de grupos terem vindo para a peninsula via gibraltar, quer dizer colonizam o reino unido atravessando um canal mais perigoso. ambos são muito proximos em largura



Quais estudos?


----------



## camrov8 (5 Abr 2014 às 20:15)

belem disse:


> Quais estudos?



quando se vê os mapas as setas passam todas pelo caucaso e nunca vi nenhuma por gilbraltar o que não seria muito dificil ja que se vê espanha de lá, para quem tem olhos azuis http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-old-DNA-reveals-European-African-traits.html


----------



## belem (5 Abr 2014 às 20:30)

camrov8 disse:


> quando se vê os mapas as setas passam todas pelo caucaso e nunca vi nenhuma por gilbraltar o que não seria muito dificil ja que se vê espanha de lá, para quem tem olhos azuis http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-old-DNA-reveals-European-African-traits.html



Não sei de que mapas estás a falar...
A maior parte das populações euroasiáticas modernas que se conhecem parecem ter derivado de uma expansão pré-histórica via Médio Oriente, há dezenas de milhares de anos. 

Contudo eu já coloquei aqui estudos que referem que existem algumas ligações antigas entre povos europeus e norte-africanos.

Culturas pré-históricas do Norte de África:

http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/280608/Ibero-Maurusian-industry

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prehistoric_North_Africa

https://mathildasanthropologyblog.wordpress.com/tag/ibero-maurusian/

E esse estudo dos olhos azuis já foi posto aqui.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Abr 2014 às 21:53)

admito que esta não é a minha praia, mas acho pelo que conheço da historia de portugal devemos ser uma salganhada, com fenicios cartagineses, celtas, germanos árebes e muito mais, mas sei que a peninsula iberica é interessante pelo facto de sermos terminais depois de portugal só o oceano. tivemos os ultimos neandertais e não esquecemos o menino do lapedo que ainda é controverso, tambem tivemos os ultimos casadores recolectores


----------



## belem (5 Abr 2014 às 22:31)

camrov8 disse:


> admito que esta não é a minha praia, mas acho pelo que conheço da historia de portugal devemos ser uma salganhada, com fenicios cartagineses, celtas, germanos árebes e muito mais, mas sei que a peninsula iberica é interessante pelo facto de sermos terminais depois de portugal só o oceano. tivemos os ultimos neandertais e não esquecemos o menino do lapedo que ainda é controverso, tambem tivemos os ultimos casadores recolectores



Eu já coloquei vários estudos genéticos (e complementei a informação com estudos fenotípicos) sobre os Portugueses, usei tecnologia de ponta, coisa que há 50 ou há 100 anos, não existia. A teoria da salganhada, é a teoria mais fácil, é a teoria dos livrinhos de História do ensino preparatório...

Agora que os modernos historiadores portugueses, têm à mão, toda esta nova informação, já não podem andar a contar essas histórias às novas gerações, senão estão a omitir gravissimas verdades sobre a verdadeira história de Portugal.

Mas mesmo se usarmos apenas a História, você vai reparar, que desde o tempo dos Lusitanos, não é referido em lugar nenhum, que houve uma substituição nuclear da população portuguesa.

E isso foi há 2.500 anos atrás ou mais (o que aliás também vem referido num estudo genético sobre a população europeia, que já coloquei mais atrás).


----------



## camrov8 (5 Abr 2014 às 22:39)

mas qual é a amostragem genetica feita em Portugal se for pequena poderá não ser representativa e as aldeias escondidas nas serras ou perdidas nos montes podem ser um pote de ouro, já pensei pedir aqueles kits como o da national geographic


----------



## belem (5 Abr 2014 às 23:36)

camrov8 disse:


> mas qual é a amostragem genetica feita em Portugal se for pequena poderá não ser representativa e as aldeias escondidas nas serras ou perdidas nos montes podem ser um pote de ouro, já pensei pedir aqueles kits como o da national geographic



Infelizmente, estes testes são baseados apenas nas populações urbanas (que eu tenha conhecimento).

Claro que nas montanhas, os resultados ainda indicariam maior isolamento e a presença de linhagens mais antigas.


Aqui vai uma descrição sobre uma região de Trás-os-Montes:

«Detailed studies of small regional populations have been made in various parts of Portugal. A particularly interesting community is that of São Pedro Magodouro in a mountainous olive-growing section of Bragança, in the province of Tras os Montes.125 *These people are the most dolichocephalic group in Portugal, and may serve as an illustration of one end type in the Portuguese population. *Stature is short to moderate, with a mean of 163 cm., the relative sitting height is 51.9; the relative span, 102.5. The head length mean is 193 mm., that of head breadth 141 mm., the auricular height mean, 122 mm. Thus the cephalic index of 73.3 would be low even for North Africa; the absolute length is of a normal Mediterranean size, while the vault is low. The face is short, 119 mm., and narrow, 133 mm., while the bigonial has the relatively great breadth of 105 mm. The nasal dimensions, 55 mm. by 35 mm. are typically Mediterranean, and the length is particularly great in relationship to vertical facial dimensions. The nasal index of 67 is moderately leptorrhine. In almost all instances the nasal profile is straight. The skin is dark, the hair is dark brown, and the eyes are of a medium brown shade. This population conforms, in most respects, to Deniker's Ibero-Insular type, and may be taken as a relatively pure example of the shorter, longer-headed strain among the Portuguese. A few individuals in this group show Nordic influences, which manifest themselves in taller stature and mixed or light eye color.»

Carleton Coon

Li um estudo que refere que os último caçadores pré-históricos de Muge, muito provavelmente procuraram refúgio nas montanhas (depois a ver se coloco aqui a referência).

Mas parece-me que existe (obviamente) alguma introgressão de outros povos, ainda que menos significativa, mais localizada e recente do que normalmente se julga.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Abr 2014 às 02:34)

eu acho que no que toca ao dna as aldeias perdidas serão o melhor repositorio genetico do "padrão portugues" li algures que a intolerancia a lactose e ao gluten estão ligadas a passagem para a era da agricoltura e pecuaria e que se pode inferir se a transição foi feita há muito ou pouco tempo. Tambem lí que a lingua Basca poderá ser a mais antiga mesmo remeniscente das linguas faladas antes da colonização romana e gramaticalmente esta mais proxima do georgiano que das restantes linguas europeias


----------



## belem (18 Abr 2014 às 17:39)

O que me parece é que o Latim (introduzido na Ibéria pelos Romanos) foi algo necessário e vantajoso para as populações locais.
Eventualmente a nova moda espalhou-se e dispersou-se com facilidade.
Posto isto, não significa que a população local tenha sido substituída.
A influência de Roma foi sobretudo a nível cultural.
Existem descrições feitas pelos Romanos, sobre as populações locais da P. Ibérica que estabelecem pontos de diferenciação óbvios, entre os dois povos, mesmo quando a colonização romana já estava bem estabelecida. Inclusivamente os próprios Romanos fazem alusão a alguns Lusitanos, que não se deixavam ensinar e que eram de uma rudeza dificil de descrever (além de outros que eram obedientes e de trato mais fácil).
E a mesma ideia de divisão clara se pode obter das descrições que os povos ibéricos faziam dos Romanos.


Eu tenho encontrado muita gente que fala da influência dos Mouros na composição genética do povo português, como se fosse algo que tenha sido muito significativo.

Até agora, nada confirmou este mito. 

Os únicos estudos que li sobre o assunto (que irei colocar aqui mais tarde), falam de uma provável e bastante reduzida influência (e muito provavelmente já com milhares de anos) do Norte de África em Portugal e em Espanha.
Aparentemente existia uma ligação pré-histórica entre Norte de África e P. Ibérica, que com o tempo foi se perdendo, sobretudo de Leste em direção a Oeste.

A influência mourisca então (muito mais recente) é bastante residual e pontual.

Outra coisa, parece-me que as pessoas geralmente têm também uma ideia bastante errada sobre a aparência dos Mouros. E mais uma vez, é um erro bastante grave e que é cometido mesmo por pessoas que deviam ser versadas no assunto:

*Moors were Mediterranean or Mediterranean-Cromagnon*, Arabs were Mediterraneans:
Quote:

In one sense the word 'Moor' means Mohammedan Berbers and Arabs of North-western Africa, with some Syrians, who conquered most of Spain in the eighth century and dominated the country for hundreds of years, leaving behind some magnificent examples of their architecture as a lasting memorial of their presence. These so-called 'Moors' were far in advance of any of the peoples of northern Europe at that time, not only in architecture but also in literature, science, technology, industry, agriculture; and their civilization had a permanent influence on Spain. *They were Europids, unhybridized with members of any other race.* The Berbers were(and are) Mediterranids, probably with some admixture from the Cromagnid subrace of ancient times. The Arabs were Orientalids, the Syrians probably of mixed Orientalid and Armenid stock. The skin of Orientalids and some of Berbers darkens readily under the influence of sunlight, and many of them become quite dark in the exposed parts of the body.


Quote:

The few available long bones suggest that the stature was rather low. *The skulls of this type are obviously Europid.* Buxton and Rice sat that many ways they resemble Mediterranids; Sewell and Guha say more definitely, *This type of skull we considered to represent true Mediterranean race'(i.e. the Mediterranid subrace).* Vallois assigns it to the type proto-mediterraneen on the grounds that the structure is coarser than in modern Mediterranids, the ridges more marked, and the cranial index slighly lower. It is permissible to describe the skulls of this type as in a broad sense Mediterranid, with the reservation that Orientalids and Nordindids have very similar skulls, so that certainty on this point is not easily reached when no other part of the body is available for comparison.

Baker


A influência de outros povos no Norte de África, é bastante mais recente e os Berberes presentemente constituem uma amostra do que seriam os habitantes do Norte de África, antes de haverem estas alterações.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Abr 2014 às 20:37)

Eu acho que na zona norte á grande influencia dos germanos. Os suevos e os buri até descobri que o nome terras de bouro adveem desta tribo. E que influenciaram o modo de vida do norte do país. e o facto de a taxa de olhos azuis e de pessoas louras ser superior ao resto do país


----------



## belem (18 Abr 2014 às 21:16)

camrov8 disse:


> Eu acho que na zona norte á grande influencia dos germanos. Os suevos e os buri até descobri que o nome terras de bouro adveem desta tribo. E que influenciaram o modo de vida do norte do país. e o facto de a taxa de olhos azuis e de pessoas louras ser superior ao resto do país



Não acho.

A taxa de pessoas com traços claros (olhos e cabelos) pode ser superior no Norte do que em algumas zonas do resto do país, mas não é nada importante no contexto geral e mesmo localmente é uma minoria.

E já reparei que as pessoas tendem a justificar essas teorias com o nome que é dado a locais, mas por essa lógica iamos obter estranhas conclusões, em muitos casos, algo irrealistas.

Contudo é feita menção a uma população com traços claros, no Norte do país:

«Other local series, which represent the coastal regions of northern Portugal rather than the interior, are relatively Mediterranean, and are comparable metrically to Spanish groups. Some of the fishing villages along the coasts, however, contain locally differentiated populations as do fishing villages everywhere; one, Povoa de Varzin in Minho province,126 is distinguished by a slightly greater than usual degree of blondism, broad faces, and broad jaws (bizygomatic = 133 mm., bigonial, 108 mm.). Whence this broad-faced strain is derived is not known.»

Carleton Coon


----------



## camrov8 (18 Abr 2014 às 21:46)

belem disse:


> Não acho.
> 
> A taxa de pessoas com traços claros (olhos e cabelos) pode ser superior no Norte do que em algumas zonas do resto do país, mas não é nada importante no contexto geral e mesmo localmente é uma minoria.
> 
> E já reparei que as pessoas tendem a justificar essas teorias com o nome que é dado a locais, mas por essa lógica iamos obter estranhas conclusões, em muitos casos, algo irrealistas.



Sim mas se não me engano a zona norte foi povoada pelos suevos criaram o reino suevo derrotado pelos visigodos. não quero sustentar nada mas a verdade é que deixaram rasto tanto linguistica como culturalmente. Mas acredito que a historia que aprendemos na escola esteja minada por visoes dos estudiosos da ditadura


----------



## PortugalWeather (18 Abr 2014 às 22:11)

camrov8 disse:


> Sim mas se não me engano a zona norte foi povoada pelos suevos criaram o reino suevo derrotado pelos visigodos. não quero sustentar nada mas a verdade é que deixaram rasto tanto linguistica como culturalmente. Mas acredito que a historia que aprendemos na escola esteja minada por visoes dos estudiosos da ditadura



O que estas a dizer é só uma verdade historica, , muito importante quando queremos analisar a ancestralidade historica dos portugueses é importante não esquecer q nem todo o territorio de Portugal pertenciA a provincia romana da lusitania cuja a capital nem em territorio português se situava. o Norte de Portugal pertencia a provincia da Gallaecia, cujas as fronteiras ja existiam desde da idade do bronze com a cultura castreja um dos mais impressionantes ricos legados antropologicos da histria europeia, depois passou pela romanizaçao com a provincia da gallaecia cuja a capital era Braga passando depois pelo reino suevo e depois pelos reinos cristãos da reconquista de onde nasce Portugal bem como o povoamento de terras a sul
, sao mais de 1600 anos com um ligeiro interregnio de 100-160 anos
, de um legado historico onde uma regiao mantem o mesmo espaço e fronteiras e isso nao deve ser ignorado Portugal surge dai.
Pessoalmente mais q a influencia germanica penso q  o Norte de Portugal tem uma forte influencia dos povos atlanticos ocidentais, mesmo arquitectonicamente os castelos do Norte de Portugal e Galiza sao muito identicos a regioes britanicas ou da bretanha francesa.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Abr 2014 às 22:32)

parece que animei este topico, quanto a ancestralidade vivo numa zona muito rica. há muitos castros por cá na zona na zona de vale de cambra ha duas zonas com gravuras rupestres de caris metafisico, falo dos suevos porque ao contrario de outros povos eles ficaram mesmo sendo absorvidos pelos visigoticos também germanicos e assim a sua genetica e cultura premaneceram, temos de preceber que apesar de pequeno o país esta fortemente dividido entre o norte e o sul muito por força dos povos migrantes. para não me alongar no norte não se encontram concheiros e os castros estão mais concentrados a norte


----------



## belem (19 Abr 2014 às 17:02)

camrov8 disse:


> Sim mas se não me engano a zona norte foi povoada pelos suevos criaram o reino suevo derrotado pelos visigodos. não quero sustentar nada mas a verdade é que deixaram rasto tanto linguistica como culturalmente. Mas acredito que a historia que aprendemos na escola esteja minada por visoes dos estudiosos da ditadura



Quando essa ocupação aconteceu, a P. Ibérica já estava bem desenvolvida e estável, é claro que não houve substituição da população, mas tão e somente alguma integração marginal de alguns elementos (culturais, físicos, etc...).


----------



## PortugalWeather (19 Abr 2014 às 17:50)

camrov8 disse:


> parece que animei este topico, quanto a ancestralidade vivo numa zona muito rica. há muitos castros por cá na zona na zona de vale de cambra ha duas zonas com gravuras rupestres de caris metafisico, falo dos suevos porque ao contrario de outros povos eles ficaram mesmo sendo absorvidos pelos visigoticos também germanicos e assim a sua genetica e cultura premaneceram, temos de preceber que apesar de pequeno o país esta fortemente dividido entre o norte e o sul muito por força dos povos migrantes. para não me alongar no norte não se encontram concheiros e os castros estão mais concentrados a norte



Os vestígios antropológicos castrejos são dos elementos mais ricos do ponto de vista antropológico de toda a Europa, na minha opinião, a cultura castreja e os seus vestígios encerram a verdadeira matriz da ancestralidade do NW PI, e é evidente que a mesma não é analisada pela Historia Institucional e politicamente correcta, o que é uma pena pois não permite conhecer a realidade e a verdade, mas sim o que é dogmático e politicamente correcto, a maior concentração de castros encontra-se até em território português entre Douro e Minho, mas estende-se também as Rias Altas galegas e Astúrias bem como ao Vale do Vouga é uma cultura riquíssima que teve uma grande densidade populacional e produziu elementos culturais unicos.
 Segundo se sabe o Reino Suevo foi o 1º reino cristão a cunhar moeda e destegrar-se do Imperio romano não é um legado histórico de pro-menor, não são V,VI que devem ser diminuídos ou esquecidos na Historia, foi de facto um Reino até inovador no contexto histórico da época e que dá uma marca muito importante a essa região.
No fundo se repararmos:

Período castrejo:
Sec. VIII a.c até I a.c

Período Romano:
Sec.I até Sec.IV

Período Suevo:
Sec.IV até VI

São muitos seculos de culturas muito próprias nesta região, que se seguiram com os reinos cristãos de Leon/Galiza que vieram a estar no inicio da formação de Portugal, no meu ponto de vista este período é muito ignorado na historia institucional de Portugal, o que é uma pena pois para entendermos como eram os portugueses nativos seria também muito importante não esquecer todo este legado histórico.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Abr 2014 às 18:14)

Não querendo ser regionalista, acredito que é essa a visão de muitos estudiosos em portugal como em muitas coisas da nossa vida o facto de modificarmos  o som v por b não é por falarmos mal português mas esta ligado a ancestralidade da lingua . O norte do país e a galiza são um só apenas divididos por uma fronteira politica. O que quero dizer e acho que é esse o espirito do topico é se voltassemos atraz qual seria a aparencia de quem cá vivia e tudo aponta é no norte da europa que recai o maior legado


----------



## PortugalWeather (19 Abr 2014 às 19:32)

camrov8 disse:


> Não querendo ser regionalista, acredito que é essa a visão de muitos estudiosos em portugal como em muitas coisas da nossa vida o facto de modificarmos coisas v por b não é por falarmos mal português mas esta ligado a ancestralidade da lingua . O norte do país e a galiza são um só apenas divididos por uma fronteira politica. O que quero dizer e acho que é esse o espirito do topico é se voltassemos atraz qual seria a aparencia de quem cá vivia e tudo aponta é no norte da europa que recai o maior legado



Sim estamos a constactar factos historicos que tais como os outros tem a sua importancia, constactar factos e debate los não são politiza los nao ha q julgar ou confundir as coisas, a nossa nação não é uma nação etnica mas um resultado de uma reconquista territorial, , portanto ha muitas especifidades a serem debatidas fora dos lugares comuns e generalizações politicamente correctas.
Eu pessoalmente e ja estive no sul de Inglaterra na Cornualha, e considero que as relaçoes do NW foi muito grande com a Europa Atlantica, vi demasiadas semelhañças dessa regiao com o NW da penisula, reparem o oceano nao tem montanhas nem vales nem fortalezas sao auto estradas veja se a proximidade do ponto mais a oeste da Bretanha Francesa com o ponto mais a Norte da Galiza! sao extraordinariamente proximas. Mais q os povos continentais germanicos ou outros julgo que o NW tem muitas influencia da chamada Europa Atlantica para nao lhe chamar outra coisa.


----------



## belem (19 Abr 2014 às 20:23)

Homem da Galiza







Mulher espanhola



3. Dark, dolicopcephalic, short race, called Ibero-Insular, because it is chiefly found in the Iberian peninsula and the islands of the western Mediterranean. It is found, however somewhat softened, in France ( Angoumois, Limousin, and the Perigord) and in Italy (to the south of Rome-Asoli line). Principal characters: very short stature (im 61 to 62 on the average), very elongated head (cephalic index averaging 73 to 76 on the living subject), black, often curled, hair, very dark eyes, tawny skin, straight or turned up nose, ect. It forms, partly, the "Mediterranean race" of Sergi, or Homo meridionalis of certain authors(Ripley, Lapouge). Figures 99 and 100 represent traits of this race, but modified by intermixtures.

4.Dark,very brachycephalic, short race, named the Western or Cevenole race, because in of the localisation of its most chartcteristic type in the extreme west of Europe,in Cevennes, on the central table-land of France, and also in the western Alps. But is met with, a little modified,in Britanny(with exception of Morbiihan)in, Poitou, Quercy, the middle valley of the Po, in Umbria, in part of Tuscany, in Transylvania, and probably the middle of Hungary. Blended with other races, its found again in a number of points in Europe, from the basin of the middle Loire to that of the Dneiper, passing through Piedmont, central and Eastern Switzerland, Carinthia, Moravia, Galicia, and Podonlia, In Southern Italy it is blended with the Ibero-insular race.


-Deniker



Mediterranean - The basic population of the zone reaching from Portugal and Morocco to Northern India; medium to skinny in build, generalized or intermediate in pigmentation, medium to heavy in heard and body hair, with a minority of blond forms, particually in the iris; medium in head size with a minimum of paleamthropic features of the skull and face; small faced, prominent nosed, small jawed, often small toothed; with medium to small extremities. Many types may be recognized, but in general the reduction of the face with the consequent projection of the external nose reaches its extreme in the center of the Mediterranean area, in the Middle East, from Palestine to Afghanistan.

-Coon



The true West-Mediterranean race (the Ibero-Insular race of Deniker) in southwestern Europe is low-skulled and longskulled (dolichocephalic), dark, short-statured, and gracile in body form (See Figure 3). This race has a narrow face and is low in the frequency of blood type gene q. Within this region, however, there are remnants of the still smaller Berid race (See Map 18). This race is broader-formed in face and nose, but very similar to the West-Mediterranean race in the other anthropological traits - such as head form and pigmentation. The Berid race is also low in the frequency of blood type genes p and q.

In southern Spain and southern Portugal we have a branch of the East-Mediterranean race-the South-Mediterranean or Saharid subrace. This subrace is also high-skulled, but very similar to the West-Mediterranean race in the remaining anthropological traits. It is also low in the frequency of blood type gene q. Likewise very similar, but higher in frequency of blood type gene q, is the Pontid subrace of the East-Mediterranean race. This subrace is found in certain regions west and north of the Black Sea.

The Arabid race (i.e., the Bedouins, et al.) is distinguished from the West-Mediterranean race almost only by a nevertheless unusually large number of small, but very characteristic facial traits (See Figure 10). These include the almond eyes, the "Semitic smile" (conditioned by unusually deep Fossa canina), etc. This race had in earlier times a broader-formed Syrid subrace, which was found among the farmers of the "Fertile Crescent." It is now only typical of the Jews.


-Lundman



The southwestern European racial groups-Berids, West-Mediterraneans, and Alpines - evidently originated from shorter-statured and darker Cro-Magnids. These more southerly Cro-Magnids were less adapted to cold climate.

Most of the Berids live in the more unfavorable areas of southwestern Europe. In part they were forced there by other races. In the case of the Berids, we evidently have before us a more original type.

Hence, the more gracile West-Mediterraneans originated then in the more favorable regions of this part of Europe. Their present overly slender extreme-types are probably entirely late products of the environment. These body types - as in the case of similar types of other of the more slender races - were lacking in their actual rather near-peasant forefathers.

The Alpine race arose only rather late through brachycephalization in the poorer and colder regions of Berids and Berid-mixtures. The origins of this race can be traced back to the Neolithic period. But only in the Middle Ages is the Alpine race more strongly prominent.

The East-Mediterraneans and the East-Alpines have probably originated in an approximately similar manner from East European long-skulled and high-skulled old groups ("Brunnids"). These groups probably came across East Europe and southwestern Asia from northwestern - perhaps even central-India in the later Old Stone Age.



-Lundman



Um bom exemplo de transição entre Berid e Gracile Med:







Paulo Ferreira

Exemplifica o que tem sido observado em muitos portugueses.


----------



## belem (19 Abr 2014 às 21:01)

O crâneo do «old man of Cro-Magnon» tem um indice cefálico de 73, que é bastante raro na Europa, dos dias de hoje.











Mapas sobre o indice cefálico, segundo Troe:









Portante era dolicocefálico.


Mais mapas sobre o indice cefálico:







Ripley






Earlson

<75 = dolichocephalic (long-headed)
75-82ish = metacephalic/mesocephalic (medium-headed)
>83 = brachycephalic (short-headed)


Em termos europeus, a P. Ibérica apresenta os maiores graus de dolicocefalia, seguida pela Sardenha, Escandinávia, e parcialmente Escócia e Irlanda.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Abr 2014 às 21:22)

li recentemente que um estudo afasta a ideia que o cro-magno e neandertal coabitaram na peninsula iberica. o estudo indica que há 1000 anos entre a extinção dos neandertais e a chegada do homo sapiens sapiens


----------



## belem (19 Abr 2014 às 22:08)

Entretanto já foram feitos alguns estudos, para avaliar qual a influência paleolítica e neolítica, nas populações europeias:

"[...], a similar 2007 study found that the most prominent genetic stratifications in Europe run from the north to the south-east [northern Europe to the Balkans], with another stratification running on an east-west axis across the continent. *This latter study points to a strong Paleolithic element in the Iberian gene-pool, confirming earlier findings that Iberia holds the most ancient European ancestry.* Despite these stratifications it noted the unusually high degree of European homogeneity: "there is low apparent diversity in Europe with the entire continent-wide samples only marginally more dispersed than single population samples elsewhere in the world."

Indeed, the Paleolithic component in Iberian ancestry had already been ascertained by means of Y-chromosome and mtDNA analysis, a methodology which does not provide strong inferences on genetic population structure but is useful in tracing parts of the routes of migration in the populating of Europe.

* [6]*
Nevertheless the demic diffusion model remains controversial, to the degree that studies of ancient Mtdna point to the total absence of Neolithic contribution to modern European populations. "



http://w11.zetaboards.com/ethnodiversity/topic/7720185/1/

Trata-se de uma interessante aproximação ao tema, mas mais DNA paleolítico poderá ainda estar por descobrir e por comparar.

No entanto, referem que estes achados confirmam estudos anteriores. Gostaria de saber que estudos anteriores são esses.


----------



## belem (20 Abr 2014 às 01:07)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Sim estamos a constactar factos historicos que tais como os outros tem a sua importancia, constactar factos e debate los não são politiza los nao ha q julgar ou confundir as coisas, a nossa nação não é uma nação etnica mas um resultado de uma reconquista territorial, , portanto ha muitas especifidades a serem debatidas fora dos lugares comuns e generalizações politicamente correctas.
> Eu pessoalmente e ja estive no sul de Inglaterra na Cornualha, e considero que as relaçoes do NW foi muito grande com a Europa Atlantica, vi demasiadas semelhañças dessa regiao com o NW da penisula, reparem o oceano nao tem montanhas nem vales nem fortalezas sao auto estradas veja se a proximidade do ponto mais a oeste da Bretanha Francesa com o ponto mais a Norte da Galiza! sao extraordinariamente proximas. Mais q os povos continentais germanicos ou outros julgo que o NW tem muitas influencia da chamada Europa Atlantica para nao lhe chamar outra coisa.



Estas são (ou foram) as casas temporárias dos pastores, do Norte de Portugal.
























































Algumas têm um tipo de construção muito primitivo em que se usa colmo como cobertura superior.

Por favor, se quiserem enriquecer este tópico com mais exemplos deste género, estejam à vontade.


----------



## belem (20 Abr 2014 às 01:27)

Fato protetor contra a chuva e a neve que ainda é usado em algumas zonas do Norte de Portugal.

Li algures que este tipo de vestuário era usado, pelo menos, já no Mesolítico (na Europa), portanto no tempo dos caçadores-recoletores da pré-história. 
A ver se consigo me lembrar onde foi.


----------



## blade (20 Abr 2014 às 09:33)

belem disse:


> É o subtipo mais comum em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quais são as 5 raças mais comuns em portugal?


----------



## belem (20 Abr 2014 às 15:27)

A minha opinião: para Portugal, apenas está descrita uma raça (Caucasóide).

Dentro desta raça, a variedade mediterrânica é a mais comum.
Também temos a variedade Alpina e a variedade Nórdica.

Dentro da variedade mediterrânica, há vários subtipos no nosso país, que constituem claramente a maioria da população: Ibero-insular e Atlanto-Med.

«The cephalic index mean for the entire nation is 76.4, with two prominent peaks in the distribution curve, one at 74 and the other at 77. Regional variation is slight, with provincial means ranging from 75 to 78. The most dolichocephalic local groups live in the northwestern part of the country. *The heads of the Portuguese are large in relationship to their stature*, with a mean head length of 194 mm. and a breadth of 147 mm.

*It is curious that the Portuguese, like the Andalusians, are broader jawed than most Mediterraneans, and comparable in this respect to some Berbers.»

Carleton Coon*

Coarse Mediterranean é um subtipo Paleolítico, que ainda existe de forma dispersa, por vezes de forma mais ou menos pura, mas persistente, desde os Atlas do Norte de África, Ilhas das Canárias, passando pela P. Ibérica, França, Ilhas Britânicas (Irlanda, por exemplo) e até à Escandinávia. Por vezes e em todos estes países, se encontra de forma alpinizada.
Na Sardenha, este subtipo, também ainda existe.
Poderá existir fora destas zonas, mas mais raramente.

Alguns grupos de descendentes paleolíticos parecem ser reliquias de um passado, quando ainda não haviam as variedades que conhecemos hoje e que constituem alguns dos primeiros verdadeiros Caucasóides.
Tendo em conta os fósseis, as variedades primitivas de tipo caucasóide, não deverão ter menos de 25.000 anos.

Mais medições:


Spanish:

Quote:
Several relatively complete anthropometric series give us a means of comparing Spaniards with other peoples. A series of 79 Spaniards measured in Madrid116 have head dimensions comparable to those of Yemenite Arabs, Oriental Jews, and Kabyles. The vault length (191 mm.) and breadth (150 mm.) yield a mean cephalic index of 78; the *auricular height is 126 mm.*


Portuguese:


Quote:
Detailed studies of small regional populations have been made in various parts of Portugal. A particularly interesting community is that of São Pedro Magodouro in a mountainous olive-growing section of Bragança, in the province of Tras os Montes.125 These people are the most dolichocephalic group in Portugal, and may serve as an illustration of one end type in the Portuguese population. Stature is short to moderate, with a mean of 163 cm., the relative sitting height is 51.9; the relative span, 102.5. The head length mean is 193 mm., that of head breadth 141 mm.,* the auricular height mean, 122 mm.*


French:
Quote:
The vault height mean is about 126 mm.


Norwegians:

Quote:
The mean vault dimensions of the recruits from these valleys are: length, 195 mm., breadth, 149 mm., *and auricular height, 126 mm*., with a cephalic index of 76.8.



Quote:

In body measurements the Valle people are large, although the mean stature of 174.7 cm. for one hundred adult males is not the greatest in this region. The women, with a mean of 160.0 cm., are much smaller. The sex difference in height, as in many other features, is particularly great here, and much greater than in Norway as a whole; it totals 14.1 cm. in Valle, as against 10.0 cm. in the entire country. The Valle people are, as a rule, heavy boned, and like the rest of the population of which they are a part, longer and heavier bodied than members of the eastern Nordic type.

The mean head Length of the Valle males reaches the extreme figure of 198 mm., considerably longer than that of the dolichocephalic eastern Norwegian Nordics; the breadth, 154.9 mm., is as great as that among many brachycephals, although in this case, in view of the exceptional head size, the resultant cephalic index mean is only 78.9. *A mean head height of 125 mm. is*, however, moderate. The face is large, with a mean nasion-menton height of 128.3 mm., and a bizygomatic breadth of 142.9 mm. The forehead and jaw are broader, likewise, than in most of Norway, with means of 106.6 and 109.2 mm.


The Greeks:

Their heads, with a mean cephalic index of 82, are long for brachycephals (189 mm.), and of moderate breadth (154 mm.); *the head height of 127 mm. is moderately high.* The occiput protrudes but little in most of the group; 40 per cent have lambdoidal flattening, while some degree of occipital flattening occurs in over 50 per cent. It is pronounced, however. in only about 20 per cent. Their facial breadths are: minimum frontal, 107 mm., bizygomatic, 142 mm., and bigonial, 111 mm.; the great breadth of the jaw, as compared with that of the forehead, is a Greek specialty, and is strongly contrasted with the inverted triangle face form of Albanian Dinarics. The face height is 124.4 mm., the upper face height 75.6 mm.; the facial index, 87, is mesoprosopic, the upper facial index, 53, a little high in comparison with the foregoing. The noses are both long (58.8 mm.) and moderately broad (37 mm.); the nasal index of 63.2, leptorrhine.

Albanians(Ghegs):

Quote:
As one would expect, the head dimensions vary with stature; the mean head lengths in the north range from 186 mm. to 190 mm.; in the south from 183 mm. to 185 mm. The head breadths run from 162 mm. in Malsia ë Madhë to 165 mm. in Luma. The widest heads are thus found in proximity to Old Montenegro.* The vaults of the Ghegs are moderately high; ranging from 129 mm. in the north, to 126 mm. in the south.*


Albanians(Toscs):

Quote:
The only adequate anthropometric data extant which deals with the Toscs is a series from southwestern Albania, from the town of Gjinokastër and its neighborhood.129 These Aginocastrians are on the short side of medium in stature, with a mean of 164 cm.; they are long-bodied, with a mean relative sitting height of 53.7, and medium in arm extension (rel. span = 103.4). They are, as a rule, medium to lateral in bodily build. Their cephalic index mean, 90.8, is by far the highest recorded in Europe. Their head length, 177 mm., is extremely small, its breadth, 161 mm., great.* The auricular height of 122 mm. is moderate to low.*



Romanians:

Quote:
The mean head length of 186 mm., and breadth of 151 mm. show a moderately small head size; the *auricular height of 125 mm. is relatively high.*


Serbs:

Quote:
The Serbs, for their stature, have, even more than the Slovenes, relatively small heads. The mean length is only 182 mm., the breadth 184.5 mm., while the *auricular height mean is only 123 mm.*


Montenegrins:

Quote:
As is to be expected among men of their stature and bulk, the Montenegrins have large heads, but these are not quite as large as those of the somewhat shorter Irish, Icelanders, or Fehmarners. The mean head length is 188 mm., the breadth 160 mm.,* the auricular height about 128 mm.*


Frisians:

Quote:
They are very large-headed, with mean head lengths of 194 mm. to 198 mm., and breadths of 155 mm. to 159 mm. The West and East Frisians are mesocephalic, with mean cephalic indices of 79.5; the North Frisians are sub-brachycephalic, with means of 81.5. The vault heights run from 123 to 125 mm., moderate in view of the great length and breadth dimensions.


Northwestern Germans(Fehmarn Islanders):


Quote:
The samples studied in northwestern Germany may be divided into two groups, Fehmarn Island48 and all others.49 The island of Fehmarn, lying in the Baltic south of the Danish archipelago, some fifteen miles across the Fehmarn Belt from the Danish island of Laaland, is separated from the Schleswig-Holstein mainland by a narrow sound. The population of Fehmarn is derived from an old Wendish element, dating from the time of the Slavic expansion, to which have been added Low Saxons and immigrants from Dithmars, the southwestern coast of Schleswig-Holstein, just south of North Frisia. There is also without doubt a considerable survival of genetic factors from the pre-Wendish occupants. In modern times the Fehmarn people have been moderately isolated, enough so to have developed and preserved a local type of their own.

This type, in brief, is the nearest living approximation to the Borreby race of the Mesolithic. The Fehmarners are very tall (173.6 cm.), broad-shouldered, wide-spanned, but at the same time long-legged; their heads are of prodigious size, with a mean length of 194 mm., breadth of 162 mm., and *heights of 129 mm.*

...

The Fehmarners, although quite variable individually, cannot readily be divided into distinct sub-types, since the prevailing Borreby strain has permeated the small, endogamous population thoroughly. Correlations indicate the presence in small numbers of a more brachycephalic element characterized by darker eyes than the total group, and by a convex nasal profile; this may be a Bell Beaker Dinaric survival, but if so it is almost completely absorbed. There seems to be little evidence of a classical Nordic type in this large-headed, coarse-featured group; what Nordic blood has entered into the blend has been recombined or bred out.



Anatolian Turks:

Quote:
The head form of the Turks as a whole is only moderately brachycephalic; 84.2 is the mean for Anatolia, and this varies from 81.8 in Brussa, between Smyrna and the Hellespont, to 85.4 in the eastern provinces, and 86.6 in Kastamuni, on the southern shore of the Black Sea. The western and southern Turks are low brachycephals, the eastern and northern ones high. In the regions of Brussa, Smyrna, and Konia, there is, therefore, an important long-headed minority. For the most part the heads of Turks are not large; the mean length for Anatolia is 181.6 mm., the breadth 152.6 mm., *while the auricular height mean is 126.1*. These dimensions could easily be matched among Yugoslavs or Macedonians. In Smyrna, the longest-headed province, the mean head length rises to nearly 184 mm., in Kastamuni it falls to 180 mm. The breadth similarly varies between 150 mm. and 156 mm.; even the roundest-headed region has a relatively small head breadth. It is interesting to note that th Greeks of the north shore of Asia Minor have the same head form as the Turks, but to a more exaggerated degree; with a length mean of 180.7 mm., breadth of 157.6 mm., and cephalic index of 87.2.

The faces of the *Osmanli Turks of Anatolia, as well as their head vaults, have dimensions reminiscent of southeastern Europe.* The total face height mean for the whole is 122 mm., and this varies little throughout the region. The bizygomatic mean, 140 mm., is also relatively constant, but narrowest in the Smyrna district. The minimum frontal, about 105 mm., is not excessive, nor is the bigonial, 108 mm. In these dimension the Turks resemble Balkan Mediterraneans and Alpines; their faces are not long enough for exaggerated Dinarics. Like the Greeks and the peoples to the west of the Black Sea, they preserve a forehead-jaw ratio which emphasizes the width of the mandible. The nose, with a mean height of 57 mm. and a breadth of 35.3 mm., is, however, fully Dinaric. It is largest (59 mm. by 36 mm.) in the eastern provinces, smallest (56 mm. by 35 mm.) in Smyrna. The nasal index of 62.4 is leptorrhine, but not as much so as that of Albanians.

British:

Quote:
Measurements on the head height and on the facial dimensions of British are not numerous enough or sufficiently standardized to be satisfactory.


Irish:

Quote:
His head is large, for Ireland has consistently the largest head size of any equal land area in Europe. The three principal vault dimensions of his head, 196 mm. by 154 mm. by *125 mm*., give him the mesocephalic cephalic index of nearly 79, and the moderately hypsicephalic length-height index of 64. His cranial vault, like his body, could again be matched among the larger-headed peoples of Scandinavia and the Baltic lands.


*Hooton has head height for Irish as variable, mean head height of 120.18mm in the Aran Islands to 126.74 mm in N. Fermanagh-E. Donegal-Tyrone-Londonderry. The county average is 124.98 mm. The zone of lead head height is Sligo-Galway crescent including east Longford-Westmeath. West Galway, Mayo and Kerry showing diminished mean head heights. Minimum head height for Irish males was 120.18mm

(Med.-Caucasoid)Yemenis:

Quote:
The bodies of these Yemenis are slightly built; gross observations on constitutional type show the Yemenis to be predominantly leptosome in 60 per cent of cases, and rarely if ever pyknic. The relative shoulder breadth of 21.5 is smaller than that found in most European groups; the relative span of 102 resembles that of the pure Nordic groups of east Norway, and a relative sitting height of 51.3 is less than that found among most Europeans. The Yemenis, although short, are relatively long legged. Their heads are of moderate dimensions, with a mean length of 188 mm. and a mean breadth of 143 mm., giving a cephalic index of 76, which lies on the upper border of dolichocephaly. It is to be noted that while the head form is the same as that of the Nordic race, the length and breadth dimensions are considerably smaller. *The head height of 125 mm. is moderately high, and comparable to Nordic dimensions.»

Os caçadores da pré-história tinham normalmente uma abóbada craniana mais baixa e os agricultores tinham maioritariamente uma abóbada craniana, mais alta. Mas também existiram caçadores com uma abóbada alta, ainda que tivessem aparecido mais recentemente e fossem menos numerosos.*


----------



## belem (24 Mai 2014 às 18:55)

Tendo em conta esta importante contribuição das populações aborigenes locais para a composição da população portuguesa, importa compreender o nosso contexto climático, geográfico, mas também o porquê de terem sobrevivido tanto tempo a invasões e de que forma se integraram nas atividades rurais e de exploração de recursos.

Aparentemente, os povos ibéricos nativos rapidamente se tornaram muito produtivos, razoavelmente numerosos e auto-suficientes.

A perda do idioma de uma população constituída por várias centenas de pessoas, é algo que pode ocorrer em décadas, mas também pode levar séculos.

Um artigo que nos retrata a transição da caça-recoleção para a agricultura na Peninsula Ibérica (que irei tentar encontrar e colocar aqui), diz-nos que os povos paleolíticos da Ibéria, também estiveram envolvidos expansão da agricultura, através da aprendizagem e do contato com outros povos, mas não sei qual o nível de evidência que colocaram em torno deste argumento.

O que parece para já evidente, é que ainda nos nossos dias muita da atividade rural ainda é exercida por gentes com estas origem profundas.

Lanço então a questão,: para vocês, qual a razão para esta quantidade apreciável de elementos paleolíticos, na nossa população?

Existem lendas, sobre gentes primitivas que viviam nas montanhas?

Os caretos, são uma forma de recordação cultural milenar dessas gentes?

Quando tiver mais tempo, vou rever o caso específico de povos antigos como as populações Ainu, Berber e Saami, por exemplo.

Os Guanches, também podem dar-nos indicações muito importantes, pois viviam literalmente entre a caça-recoleção e um tipo de agricultura primitivo.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Mai 2014 às 21:37)

as pessoas das montanhas suspeito que tenha a ver com a cultura dos castros pois são sempre em locais altos , como os romanos preferiam as regioes mais baixas e ferteis e forçaram as populaçoes a descer tambem estas esqueceram-se da sua ancestralidade e ficaram intrigadas com aqueles edificios no alto. 
 os caretos são uma tradiçao muito antiga pre-cristã como se sábe as festividades cristas usurparam as já existentes e assim ganharam influencia sobre o paganismo, muitos ritos que se pensão ser saxonicos já existiam na iberia, por exemplo as aboboras com velas dentro do haloween não são novas em portugal e galiza usava-se essa tradição chamavam-se cucas


----------



## belem (31 Jul 2014 às 23:19)

Como saber mais sobre qual a variedade fenotípica que tem a influência mais forte em nós?


Estes links podem ajudar (apenas para Caucasóides):

Homens:

http://dienekes.awardspace.com/calc/anthro/

Mulheres:

http://dienekes.awardspace.com/calc/rac/indexf.html



Excelente blog: http://portugueseenclosures.blogspot.pt/

Falta também um blog (de qualidade) dedicado a fases anteriores da pré-história.


----------



## belem (10 Ago 2014 às 21:27)

Como já foi dito, a colonização pré-histórica parece ter sido sobretudo oriunda da Ásia Ocidental, quando vários tipos de humanos, saíram de África e colonizaram o planeta.
Parece que mesmo em África, já existiam várias tribos caucasóides, que durante os períodos mais verdejantes, se estendiam pelo menos, até países como o Mali.

Relativamente ao Y-DNA e possíveis conexões da P. Ibérica com o Norte de África:

«High-resolution analysis of human Y-chromosome variation shows a sharp discontinuity and limited gene flow between northwestern Africa and the Iberian Peninsula»

Bosch E, Calafell F, Comas D, Oefner PJ, Underhill PA, Bertranpetit J.


Sobre mudanças culturais verificadas no Calcolítico foi publicada uma cronologia absoluta do fenómeno campaniforme a Norte do Estuário do Tejo e as respetivas implicações demográficas e sociais:

http://tp.revistas.csic.es/index.php/tp/article/view/665/687

http://forwhattheywereweare.blogspot.pt/



Mais sobre a anatomia das populações pré-históricas:









> The Upper Paleolithic Europeans were modern Caucasoids. During their span of 20,000 years, their bodies changed physically very little if at all, for their adjustments to their environment left nothing to be desired. The famous "Old Man of Cro Magnon" was not a giant, as often depicted, but only 5 feet, 6 inches(168.4 cm) tall. The mean stature for twelve adult male skeletons was 5 feet, 8 inches 173 cm). The tallest 5 feet, 11 1/2 inchs(182cm), and the shortest was 5 feet, 3 inches(160cm). The five female skeletons recorded had a mean sature of 5 feet, 1 inch(155.5 cm) and a range from 5 feet, 1/2 inch(154 cm) to 5 feet, 2 inches(157.5 cm). This sex difference in stature varies closely with that in head size, as we shall presently see.
> 
> The limb bones of these people were rather slender, like those of Mount Carmel people, and their hands and feet were normal for slenderly built Europeans. We know this from negative silhouettes made by spraying pigment out of bone tubes over hands held against a cave wall, and from footprints found on cave floors.
> 
> ...



From "Racial Adaptations: A study of the origins, nature, & significance of racial variations in humans" by Carleton S. Coon, 1982



> Physical Characteristics of EMH
> 
> The physical characteristics of Early Modern Human are quite similar to modern humans, although perhaps a bit more robust, particularly seen in femora--the leg bones. The differences, which are slight, have been attributed to the shift away from long distance hunting strategies to sedentism and agriculture.
> 
> A recent study by Trent Holliday comparing early and late Upper Paleolithic skeletal materials provided an average male height of 170 centimeters (early) and 168 centimeters (late), and average female height of 157.6 cm (early) and 158.4 (late). However, Formicola and Giannecchini's data revealed that "EUP males are much taller (176.2 cm) and LUP shorter (165.6 cm), with an average difference of 10.6 cm. Similarly EUP females (162.9 cm) largely exceed LUP females (153.5 cm)." I think the jury is still out.



http://archaeology.about.com/od/earlymansites/a/cro_magnon.htm



> Abstract
> 
> Systematic excavations at the site of the Sima de los Huesos (SH) in the Sierra de Atapuerca (Burgos, Spain) have allowed us to reconstruct 27 complete long bones of the human species Homo heidelbergensis. The SH sample is used here, together with a sample of 39 complete Homo neanderthalensis long bones and 17 complete early Homo sapiens (Skhul/Qafzeh) long bones, to compare the stature of these three different human species. Stature is estimated for each bone using race- and sex-independent regression formulae, yielding an average stature for each bone within each taxon. The mean length of each long bone from SH is significantly greater (p < 0.05) than the corresponding mean values in the Neandertal sample. The stature has been calculated for male and female specimens separately, averaging both means to calculate a general mean. This general mean stature for the entire sample of long bones is 163.6 cm for the SH hominins, 160.6 cm for Neandertals and 177.4 cm for early modern humans. Despite some overlap in the ranges of variation, all mean values in the SH sample (whether considering isolated bones, the upper or lower limb, males or females or more complete individuals) are larger than those of Neandertals. Given the strong relationship between long bone length and stature, we conclude that SH hominins represent a slightly taller population or species than the Neandertals. However, compared with living European Mediterranean populations, neither the Sima de los Huesos hominins nor the Neandertals should be considered ‘short’ people. In fact, the average stature within the genus Homo seems to have changed little over the course of the last two million years, since the appearance of Homo ergaster in East Africa. It is only with the emergence of H. sapiens, whose earliest representatives were ‘very tall’, that a significant increase in stature can be documented.




















http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0047248411002193

W.W. Howells, 1997, Getting Here: the story of Human Evolution, p. 188.
Quote:

If Upper Paleolithic people were "European" from about 35,000 B.P., then such population distinctions are at least that old. And the Cro-Magnons were already racially European, i.e., Caucasoid. This has always been accepted because of the general appearance of the skulls: straight faces, narrow noses, and so forth. It is also possible to test this arithmetically ... Except for Predmosti 4, which is distant from every present and past population population, all of these skulls show themselves to be closer to "Europeans" than to other peoples - Mladec and Abri Pataud comfortably so, the other two much more remotely.

Desde que apareceu a agricultura, observou-se um decrescimento da robustez do crâneo, da capacidade cerebral e da estatura.
Os fémures também perderam robustez.


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2014 às 00:27)

camrov8 disse:


> li recentemente que um estudo afasta a ideia que o cro-magno e neandertal coabitaram na peninsula iberica. o estudo indica que há 1000 anos entre a extinção dos neandertais e a chegada do homo sapiens sapiens



Esse é um tema complexo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP9k3cTNxlc


----------



## belem (23 Ago 2014 às 20:51)

Já está comprovado que existiu hibridização na formação de certas populações modernas, com pelo menos 2 ou 3 tipos diferentes de hominídeos arcaicos.

O único grande continente, onde isto não aconteceu foi na América (Norte e Sul).

Mas o próprio homem moderno, antes de sair de África e colonizar o mundo, não era propriamente homogéneo e várias bolsas de diversidade existiram no Sahara, quando este era mais húmido. Quando secava as populações refugiavam-se em zonas húmidas e ficavam isoladas umas das outras, durante vários milhares de anos.
Este padrão de isolamento em áreas com caraterísticas únicas, criou uma enorme diversidade.
Aliás até tempos surpreendentemente recentes, diferentes espécies de hominídeos conviviam quase lado a lado.

    Before they left Africa, early modern humans were diverse

(Phys.org) —Researchers have carried out the biggest ever comparative study of stone tools dating to between 130,000 and 75,000 years ago found in the region between sub-Saharan Africa and Eurasia. They have discovered there are marked differences in the way stone tools were made, reflecting a diversity of cultural traditions. The study has also identified at least four distinct populations, each relatively isolated from each other with their own different cultural characteristics.

The research paper also suggests that early populations took advantage of rivers and lakes that criss-crossed the Saharan desert. A climate model coupled with data about these ancient water courses was matched with the new findings on stone tools to reveal that populations connected by rivers had similarities in their cultures. This could be the earliest evidence of different populations 'budding' across the Sahara, using the rivers to disperse and meet people from other populations, says the paper published in the journal, Quaternary Science Reviews.

The researchers from the University of Oxford, Kings College London and the University of Bordeaux took over 300,000 measurements of stone tools from 17 archaeological sites across North Africa, including the Sahara. For the first time they combined the stone tool data with a model of the North African environment during that period, which showed that the Sahara was then a patchwork of savannah, grasslands and water, interspersed with desert. They also mapped out known ancient rivers and major lakes, building on earlier research by Professor Nick Drake, one of this paper's co-authors. By modelling and mapping the environment, the researchers were then able to draw new inferences on the contexts in which the ancient populations made and used their tools. The results show, for the first time, how early populations of modern humans dispersed across the Sahara, one after the other 'budding' into populations along the ancient rivers and watercourses.

Lead researcher Dr Eleanor Scerri, visiting scholar at the University of Oxford, said: 'This is the first time that scientists have identified that early modern humans at the cusp of dispersal out of Africa were grouped in separate, isolated and local populations. Stone tools are the only form of preserved material culture for most of human history. In Africa, owing to the hot climate, ancient DNA has not yet been found. These stone tools reveal how early populations of modern humans dispersed across the Sahara just before they left North Africa. While different populations were relatively isolated, we were interested to find that when connected by rivers, they share similarities in their tool-making suggesting some interaction with one another.'

The researchers used a variety of tests in order to rule out causes of variability, such as differences in raw materials. This was done to establish that tool-making traditions were consistently culturally distinctive among the different populations in the study.

Dr Scerri said: 'Not much is known about the structure of early modern human populations in Africa, particularly at the time of their earliest dispersals into Eurasia. Our picture of modern human demography around 100,000 years ago is that there were a number of populations, varying in size and degree of genetic contact, distributed over a wide geographical area. This model of our population history supports other theories recently put forward that modern humans may have first successfully left Africa earlier than 60,000-50,000 years ago, which had been the common view among scholars. Our work provides important new evidence that sheds light on both the timing of early modern human dispersals out of Africa and the character of our interaction with other human species, such as Neanderthals.'

Co-author Dr Huw Groucutt, from the School of Archaeology at the University of Oxford, said: 'The question of whether there was an early successful exit from Africa has become one of whether any of the populations discovered in this paper went in and out of Africa for some or all of this time. A crucial next step involves fieldwork in areas such as the Arabian Peninsula to understand how these populations spread into Eurasia. The ongoing fieldwork by the Oxford University based Palaeodeserts Project is seeking to do exactly that, and we are making some remarkable discoveries in the deserts of Arabia, which may also have been the region where both Neanderthal and Homo sapiens populations may have interacted.'



http://phys.org/news/2014-08-left-africa-early-modern-humans.html


https://www.academia.edu/7529898/Prehistory_in_North_Africa_after_the_Middle_Palaeolithic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdP-Wjd1qSY


----------



## camrov8 (25 Ago 2014 às 21:16)

uma pergunta sabes alguma coisa sobre o tipo de pé(grego ou romano) e a nossa linhagem


----------



## belem (27 Ago 2014 às 01:01)

camrov8 disse:


> uma pergunta sabes alguma coisa sobre o tipo de pé(grego ou romano) e a nossa linhagem










«It has a long association with disputed anthropological and ethnic interpretations. Morton called it Metatarsus atavicus, considering it an atavism recalling prehuman grasping toes. In statuary and shoe fitting it has been called the Greek foot (as opposed to the Egyptian foot, where the great toe is longer). A longer second toe has often been associated with royalty, particularly during the rule of the Ptolemaic dynasty when Egypt was under Greek rulership. It was an idealized form in Greek sculpture, and this persisted as an aesthetic standard through Roman and Renaissance periods and later (the Statue of Liberty has toes of this proportion). There are also associations found within Celtic groups. The French call it pied ancestral or pied de Néanderthal.»

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morton's_toe


«According to anatomists three quarters of the population have a so-called Egyptian foot which is characterized by a great toe longer than the second toe, 1/6 of the population have a so-called Greek foot where the great toe is shorter than the second toe, while the rest of the population have a square foot where the great toe has the same length as the second. The reference to Egypt is due to the fact that in Egyptian paintings (where usually feet were shown from a profile point of view) the great toe appeared longer than the second toe. The reference to Greece is due to the fact that Greek statues showed feet having the second toe longer than the great toe.
Notwithstanding the prevailing anatomy, nearly all the Roman statues, often copies of Greek originals, have Greek feet. It is not easy to find a statue with an evident Egyptian foot, because even Egyptian statues have Greek feet. Anyhow maybe by chance, maybe on purpose the colossal statue of the Nile in Piazza del Campidoglio was restored by replacing its lost foot with a distinctly Egyptian foot. Neoclassic artists had such an admiration for Greece that their statues have Greek feet bordering deformity. Rinaldo Rinaldi, a scholar of Canova, provided a perfect example of this tendency in his statue of Faith in S. Marcello.»


É só mais um detalhe que dizem ser ancestral.

Terei que verificar se existe alguma conexão realista com fósseis de humanos primitivos.

Mas há aspetos comprovadamente primitivos (além dos que já foram mencionados neste tópico) que são: dentes grandes (e também caninos relativamente desenvolvidos conjugados com a existência de dentes do siso, etc...) e algum prognatismo...
Mesocefalia e dolicocefalia (braquicefalia, era menos comum).
Nariz sobretudo de tipo mesorrino ou platirrino (em Caucasóides, mesorrino é o mais frequente para os casos primitivos, platirrino só para casos extremos). 
Uma saliência óssea deverá estar presente no osso frontal (acima do olho). É frequentemente chamadas de arcada supraciliar. Isto, teorizam alguns, servia de proteção para os olhos contra pancadas e golpes.


Mas devem haver outros tantos, de que depois pode-se falar.
E não é necessário ter todos os pormenores combinados, para se ter uma maior proximidade com os caçadores da pré-história do que com exemplos mais modernos.


----------



## belem (27 Ago 2014 às 12:35)

Nos casos primitivos, também existe alguma tendência para haver intolerância à latose (em Portugal e Espanha, atinge-se um dos níveis mais altos da Europa) e para apresentar níveis de testosterona mais altos (e com efeito no físico das pessoas, daí inerente). 
A intolerância à latose, também pode estar presente de forma recessiva e manifestar-se em outros membros da família.  Mas a adaptação à latose, em princípio, não levou a alterações significativas na anatomia humana, pelo menos, não deverá ser sequer minimamente comparável aos efeitos causados pelo sedentarismo e pela perda de testosterona.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Ago 2014 às 13:27)

obrigado, quanto a lactose já tinha visto que indica há quanto tempo um certo grupo inclui-o o leite na sua alimentação. Mais uma coisa tenho um colega medico e numa conversa indicou que as várias etnias têm diferentes tolerâncias ao álcool, sendo a oriental com menor e a europeia uma das mais tolerantes so superada por outra que não me lembro


----------



## belem (27 Ago 2014 às 19:59)

camrov8 disse:


> obrigado, quanto a lactose já tinha visto que indica há quanto tempo um certo grupo inclui-o o leite na sua alimentação. Mais uma coisa tenho um colega medico e numa conversa indicou que as várias etnias têm diferentes tolerâncias ao álcool, sendo a oriental com menor e a europeia uma das mais tolerantes so superada por outra que não me lembro



Em relação à tolerância ao álcool não tenho qualquer informação.

Penso que depende de pessoa para pessoa, não conheço alguma associação a etnias ou a raças (mas se houver gostaria de ver).

Mas o importante mesmo é ter saúde!


----------



## belem (23 Set 2014 às 01:27)

Comparação interessante, e indicia alguma semelhança (maior do que entre indios iroqueses modernos e pré-históricos), mas há quem ache que deveriam ser usados outros exemplos como comparação, para se avaliar a influência das populações mesolíticas, na formação dos primeiros grupos agrícolas em Portugal.


Alguns (muito poucos, mas era o que havia disponível) ossos de esqueletos foram também comparados (desde o período do Mesolítico (representado pela população de Muge) até ao Calcolítico (representado por 2 regiões: Alentejo e Estremadura).






Interessante a coincidência encontrada entre o Mesolítico e amostras recentes.
No Alentejo, pelo menos nesta amostragem, surge como evidente uma maior integração de caçadores-recoletores na população local, após a chegada da agricultura.
Caçadores e agricultores, poderão então ter vivido quase lado a lado (Estremadura/Alentejo), por muito tempo, tolerando-se mutuamente. Eventualmente até poderiam ocasionalmente fazer trocas de produtos, mas aqui já sou eu a especular um pouco.







Interessante, se as diferenças que estão presentes em alguns dos esqueletos, são atribuídas a uma adoção de estilo de vida diferente e não a uma substituição nuclear da população local por outra. Existem aspetos que são herdados geneticamente, como a forma do fémur esquerdo. A forte participação de caçadores-recoletores na formação de certos grupos agrícolas pioneiros, parece ter sido uma realidade em Portugal, pelo menos no Alentejo (detetada mesmo usando uma amostragem bastante reduzida).
Claro que muitos modelos apontavam para o Norte da P. Ibérica como um dos refúgios principais e onde algumas populações mesolíticas locais poderão ter assimilado a agricultura (no Norte de Portugal onde começa a cordilheira cantábrica e/ou nos maiores blocos montanhosos/planaltos, por exemplo) e não o «contrário», mas ainda faltam estudos para estas e outras regiões.


----------



## belem (28 Set 2014 às 22:10)

« Although the evidence at present is ambiguous and the existence of a pre-Megalithic Neolithic is suggested by different lines of evidence, it seems that in Cantabria, as well as in Galicia and northwestern Portugal, the appearance of peasant-shepherd groups roughly coincides with the beginnings of megalith building during the second half of the fifth millennium b.c. It seems clear that this is a local process, with little demographic input from the outside and high levels of cultural continuity, representing the adoption by local hunter-gatherers of economic and technological innovations acquired through trade and exchange. »


----------



## belem (4 Out 2014 às 13:54)

«High-resolution mtDNA evidence for the late-glacial resettlement of Europe from an Iberian refugium»

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC540273/


----------



## belem (8 Out 2014 às 13:12)

Interessante a opinião dada pelo autor deste blog (http://forwhattheywereweare.blogspot.pt/), em que é exposta mais uma concepção errada sobre a genética de alguns povos ibéricos: 



*Haplogroup U* (U6):*

It is noticeable that U* (U6) was already important in southern Iberia in pre-Neolithic times, what may contradict Maca-Mayer's rather forced interpretation of the U6 variability and spread. She argues for Iberian U6 to be not older than 10,000 years ago but she fails to provide an archaeological mechanism for that migration
	
 (while disregarding as merely accidental the fact that the highest variability of U6 is in Iberia and Western Berbers, and not in her alleged urheimat of the Nile). All that reasoning is founded in two factors:

1. That U6 is almost not found in Europe outside Iberia (though in fact it is occasionally found in France and Italy, with an unnamed distinct subclade unique to Sardinia)

2. That Oranian (Iberomaurusian culture) expanded from East to West (against the C-14 actual datations).

I suspect (and this suspicion grows stronger the more I read on the matter) that Oranian does actually honor its original name of Iberomaurusian and is derived from the Gravetto-Solutrean of southern Iberia, expanding from West to East in North Africa, bringing with it European haplogroups like U6, H and V (and maybe also Y-DNA R1b, rather common in Sudan and Upper Egypt) as well as technlogical and artitistic manifestations. U6 would then be the product of an early UP founder effect in southern Iberia, much like U8a among Basques. The counter-tide would belong to Capsian culture, which would have brought Y-DNA E1b1b (maybe together withmtDNA L, too common in North Africa to be just product of the rather minor trans-Saharan slave trade) as well as Afroasiatic languages.







MtDNA H lineages from Tunisia are less diverse and within the variability found in Iberia. Therefore they are most probably a derivate. This fits terribly well with what I have been pondering in the last months or even years about the early origins of North Africans and specifically of Oranian culture (also known as Iberomaurusian) , so I'm quite excited about it.
Let's reconsider all elements:

*Genetics:*

·  North African *mtDNA H* derived from Iberian H (also notice the relatively high concentration *haplogroup V* in Tunisia and nearby areas, that must be of European origin as well)

·  North African *mtDNA U6* less diverse than Iberian one. The lack of U6 elswhere in Europe and the greater diversity of its derived subclade U6a in NE Africa, has led some scholars to think it arrived from West Asia. But overall Iberia has by large the highest diversity of this clade, followed by Morocco, including haplogroups U6b and U6c, that are not found in NE Africa. See my earlier post on U6 and the Maca-Meyer paper on the matter.

·  Odd rather common *R1b* ill-studied clades in NE Africa (Sudan, Upper Egypt) and also in Northern Cameroon, where it's dominant among some groups. While in this case the diversity argument is not so clear (most Iberian and European R1b belongs to a single subclade - but not all), we can't forget that Y-DNA is potentially much more susceptible to drift and that, in Western Europe, was affected by the LGM bottleneck and the Epipaleolithic demographic movements after it may have spread into Africa. R1b is not dominant but it's still a somewhat important haplogroup in NW Africa (I understand that the Capsian/Afroasiatic countertide replaced it largely by E1b1). Most North African R1b haplotypes connect much better with European than with West Asian clades in fact (there is one exception though).

*Archaeology:*

·  The curious synchretic SE *Iberian Gravetto-Solutrean culture* dates from c. 22,000 BP (late 20th century calibrations, today it'd be probably somewhat older, like 25,000 BP maybe). The Solutrean of Mallaetes and Parpalló is among the oldest ones (only surpassed by that of Dordogne) but, unlike what happened in the Franco-Cantabrian region, where it became dominant soon after, in SE Iberia, it suffered a Gravettizing reaction that created a unique techno-cultural complex. Some of their artifacts fit extremely well with the back-tipped style found in North Africa, that also follow the all-covering Solutrean style of retouch.

·  The Oranian culture of North Africa, concentrated along the coasts, was early on called Iberomaurusian because the affinities with Iberian techno-complex appeared evident. Later, as doubts about its origin mounted up, it was renamed Oranian. In the last times it has been common to claim that Oranian arrived from Sudan or Egypt but that is not the least clear in fact. What does appear to have migrated from that area is the Epipaleolithic, maybe even Mesolithic (grain-gathering) Capsian culture, that has a more interior distributon and that was probably the one spreading Afroasiatic (Berber) language in the area. Oranian earliest dates are of c. 20,000 BP and its human remains are considered Crô-Magnon type, a type that was most common in Europe with the Gravettian culture (though in Mediterranean Iberia also within the "Solutrean").

·  The Qurta rock art of Upper Egypt (right in the crossroads where later Capsian may have originated) is incredibly similar to European rock art, specially to that of Côa valley in Portugal (see previous post on this matter). This artwork is dated to c. 16,000 BP.

All these archaeological elements fit in a chronological sequence Iberia-NW Africa-NE Africa that would be partly reversed later on with the Capsian (which did not arrive to Iberia though). The rather good match with genetic identifiers also seems to support this scheme. Maybe some corners need to be polished but I am every day much more persuaded that the ultimate origin of North Africans is in Europe, specifically in Iberia, rather that West Asia - even if later waves from the Nile and West Asia itself may have obscured this correlation.»

Extraordinário o nível de imparcialidade, complexidade e detalhe que é exposto pelo autor (que é Basco).
Um exemplo a seguir, para muitos investigadores.


----------



## belem (9 Out 2014 às 13:17)

Agreste disse:


> Espero que se descubra que os portugueses são tão diferentes como iguais a qualquer "especie". É que a diferenciação genética traz problemas ao nível de doenças que afectam determinados subgrupos. Isso é muito visível na índia com o sistema de castas. Há determinadas camadas da população que são afectadas por doenças específicas. Portanto quanto mais misturado melhor.


 
Já tinha respondido de forma elucidativa a esta questão, mas volto a falar no tema, pois após deparar-me com estas notícias, era inevitável (quem não percebe inglês, pode usar o tradutor do google):

«Even if until recently I thought that the only difference between white and black, African-American people relates to the different melanin pigment in their skin which makes some individuals' epidermis darker than others, I guess I was wrong. More and more scientific studies conducted recently strive to show that there are big differences between fairer and darker individuals, making the former healthier than the latter. Why is this? Because reports show that *African- American people are more likely to suffer from prostate cancer, black women are at higher risk to experience miscarriage* etc.



A scientific research lasting from the end of July shows that, contrary to the common belief that only fair skinned people can be affected by skin cancer, dark skinned people are not at all free of the same type of cancer. Moreover, it was proved that even *if black people get skin cancer rather seldom, they are more likely to die or develop complications from it than their fairer counterparts.*


Scholars from the Cincinnati University warn that the fact that black people cannot develop skin cancer has driven many specialists to wrongfully diagnose them. Due to the same misconception, black people do not usually use sunscreens when taking sunbaths as they think they are immune to UV radiation.


"There's a perception that people with darker skin don't have to worry about skin cancer, but that's not true. Minorities do get skin cancer, and because of this false perception most cases aren't diagnosed until they are more advanced and difficult to treat. Unfortunately, that translates into higher mortality rates," lead researcher Dr Hugh Gloster stated.


The melanin is the skin pigment and is responsible for the color of our epidermis. When taking sunbaths, the melanin in our inner skin layer gives the tan of the skin - because the melanin changes its color. Therefore, people that have a darker skin have more melanin.

It is true that the extra-melanin offers them higher protection from UV radiation, but this does not mean that they are totally free of risk. Even darker skinned men can get skin cancer, because UVA rays are highly harmful and can penetrate to the deepest layers of the epidermis.


The melanin consists in the melanocyte cells. The melanocyte cells are responsible for the melanoma that causes cancer in people that take frequent and prolonged sunbaths. The cancerous mutations within the skin come from the uncontrollably growing number of melanocyte.



"Melanomas in people of color almost always arise on the sole of the foot. Other unusual areas would be under the nails and on the palms. And also in the mouth," Dr. Gluster informs. "We need to maintain a high index of suspicion for skin cancer in skin of color. That is why black people should "seek regular full skin exams and also examine themselves, paying particular attention to those areas that we commonly don't consider skin cancers would occur, such as palms, soles, fingers, toes, under the nails and mucosal surfaces like in the mouth and genitalia."



In a research completed this week, scientists at the Dana Farber Cancer Institute in Boston investigated the statistics which showed that* black men are 50% more likely to develop prostate cancer than their white counterparts. *Also, black men get to suffer from this particular type of cancer earlier in life and die more often from it. This led scientists to investigate the reasons which influence prostate cancer to be more frequent and also more aggressive in African-American men.

Consequently, analyzing the DNA, scientists at Dana Farber Cancer Institute found that dark - skinned men present a flawed segment in their DNA which relates to a group of genes arrayed along chromosome 8. The specific region of the chromosome 8 considered to be the problem which makes black people more likely to develop prostate cancer is the region called 8q24.

"It appears that we found a genetic risk that predisposes to prostate cancer in the general population, but particularly in African-American men. This is the first time that a genetic risk factor for prostate cancer has been found and confirmed in the general population," lead researcher of the study Dr. Matthew Freedman stated.


Another study also finalized this week shows how and why *African American women are more likely to experience problems when carrying a baby* and when delivering it to the world. Scientists at the Virginia Commonwealth University found that black women present a variation of the SERPINH1 gene which makes them more likely to miscarriage or give birth to premature babies.

"We were interested in finding genetic contributors to preterm birth in African-Americans, because they have a substantially higher risk of delivering a preterm baby than non-black individuals. There are genetic factors that might predispose the 'bag of waters' to break early and result in a preterm birth," said lead researcher Dr. Jerome F. Strauss III, dean of Virginia Commonwealth University's School of Medicine.

The variation of the gene is called the minor "T" allele polymorphism. This variation was found to be typical for African women. It causes levels of a certain protein in the body which stabilizes collagen to decrease. Collagen strengthens the membrane that contains the fluids which surround the fetus.

An investigation of eleven previous studies on white and black people suffering from diabetes showed that *dark skinned fellows are more likely to develop diabetes* because they have poorer control of blood sugar than their fairer skinned counterparts. The research was conducted by a team of medical experts from the Wake Forest University School of Medicine and published in the yesterday Diabetes Care journal.

Julienne Kirk, PharmD and lead author of the study states that this discovery may account for higher rates of diabetes and mortality from the particular disease among black people: "This lower level of control may partly explain why blacks have disproportionately higher rates of death and complications from diabetes," she noted in the report.

Most of the information in the 11 studies analyzed by the team and conducted between 1993 and 2005 pointed out the fact that white people present lower levels of A1C than their darker skinned counterparts. A1C, also known as hemoglobin A1C, designates a component of the red blood cells which transports oxygen to the body's cells and carries at the same time sugar through the bloodstream. The higher the reduction in one's A1C hemoglobin levels, the lower his chances of becoming a diabetes patient and also of having diabetes complications.

The research showed that black people presented an average of 0.65% more A1C in their red blood cells than white people. Taking into account the fact that 1% less A1C accounts for a 21% lower risk of diabetes, black people were found to have a 15% higher risk of developing diabetes throughout their lives than whites.

However, the team pointed out the fact that the A1C levels are only one of the many reasons which cause African- American population to have poorer control of their blood sugar: "Although A1C control among blacks likely contributes to their elevated risk of complications, it accounts for only a portion. We need to understand more fully why this disparity exists and to eliminate factors that may be changeable, such as improving access to care."

After consulting these several studies which show that there are biological, anatomical and genetic differences between whites and blacks, should we think that races are really different or not? Or are we all equal? Or are we simply socially equal and anatomically different?»


http://news.softpedia.com/news/White-People-Healthier-than-Black-Ones-33941.shtml

Para ter mais saúde, não é importante ter mais misturas, mas sim origem em linhagens mais saudáveis.


----------



## camrov8 (31 Out 2014 às 23:57)

O estudo do neandertal esta minado pelo complexo do grunho burro, li que eles tinham todas as ferramentas para a fala e pensamento complexo e não esquecer que foram em sepulturas neandertais  que se encontraram flores pela primeira vez, a sua extinção dever-se há mais pela alimentação pois a dose de carne era mais significativa do que dos humanos actuais pelo que o fim da era glacial e a extinção da megafauna levaram ao seu declínio


----------



## belem (6 Nov 2014 às 12:49)

Já tínhamos falado das diferenças esqueléticas que se devem a uma mudança de estilo de vida, ao longo de milhares de anos  e não a uma substituição nuclear da população. Não se referiram os traços faciais, mas também parece-me óbvio que devem ser tidos em conta. O corpo humano, tenta ajustar-se às condições e a usar o mínimo necessário para se manter. A redução de massa óssea é uma forma eficaz de economizar energia. Os traços faciais, em Antropologia física, são sobejamente conhecidos e igualmente utilizados para determinar as origens de uma pessoa. Penso que devem ser um importante complemento de investigação. Um exemplo, de uma «gracilização» óssea dos sobreviventes europeus do Paleolítico Superior, é a transição que existe entre um tipo de Cro-magnon e o Mediterrânico Clássico ou «Gracile Mediterranean», (mas é essencialmente uma gracilização do primeiro subtipo).
Em Portugal, é uma variedade ainda relativamente comum (depois irei colocar aqui exemplos).
O subtipo a que me refiro, é aqui descrito (a *negrito*) por Ernest Hooton  em «Up from the Ape» de 1946:

*3. Classic Mediterranean*
Two subtypes:
(*Reduced derivatives of the Upper Paleolithic* and Iranian Plateau subraces)
Characters:
(a) Skeleton: gracile, skull smooth with small brow-ridges and mastoids
(b) Beard and body hair: sparse
(c) Face narrow, oval; chin pointed
(d) *Nose form: in the Upper Paleolithic derivative, straight with medium thick tip, elevated or horizontal*; in the Iran Plateau derivative, very thin, high-bridged, often aquiline nose, always convex, with thin, depressed tip and recurved alae
(e) Stature: usually under 166 cm
(f) Body build: usually slender

Gracile-Mediterranean (variedade do Sudoeste Europeu):






Alguns Atlanto-mediterrânicos (os quais já abordei neste tópico) são também uma derivação de sobreviventes do Paleolítico. Uma das maiores diferenças operadas pela evolução, para este caso, foi o estreitamento lateral do crâneo e dos ossos faciais.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Nov 2014 às 18:59)

alguém sabe alguma coisa sobre a taxa de sucesso nos fetos interraciais, pois vi uma reportagem dos USA muito de fugida e ao que parece as gravidezes entre negros e caucasianos são consideras de risco por apresentarem uma taxa de abortos superior doque entre pessoas da mesma etnia


----------



## belem (6 Nov 2014 às 19:23)

camrov8 disse:


> alguém sabe alguma coisa sobre a taxa de sucesso nos fetos interraciais, pois vi uma reportagem dos USA muito de fugida e ao que parece as gravidezes entre negros e caucasianos são consideras de risco por apresentarem uma taxa de abortos superior doque entre pessoas da mesma etnia


 
O último estudo que li sobre o tema (alguns posts acima), assim o indica.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Nov 2014 às 19:45)

não sendo racista, lembro-me de estudar que a partir de um dado valor pode-se dizer que essas duas populações estão a divergir para duas espécies diferentes


----------



## belem (7 Nov 2014 às 15:48)

O esqueleto mais antigo atribuído à Raça Negroide, deverá ser o e um esqueleto encontrado em Iwo Eleru (com cerca de 12.000 anos): http://racialreality.blogspot.pt/2010/09/oldest-negroid-skull.html
Aliada à possibilidade de serem recentes, descobriu-se que vários africanos, receberam influências de um grupo de Caucasóides que se aventurou em África, talvez com a expansão agrícola. No Corno de África, deverão ser somadas também, as influências de caçadores-recoletores de raça Caucasóide, que se aventuraram até à aquela região, vindos de Norte e se misturaram com as tribos locais. Ainda hoje, se notam estes traços físicos nos Somalis, por exemplo.

Quanto aos pigmeus africanos/Pigmoides, que os outros africanos, infelizmente tantas vezes tratam como um ser inferior e não humano, são caçadores-recoletores que vivem na África Central, já desde há (pelo menos) dezenas de milhares de anos. Já se descobriu que efetivamente receberam influências de um hominídeo arcaico, ainda desconhecido, mas distinto do homem de Neanderthal e do homem de Denisova.

Entretanto, isto saiu ontem nas notícias:

«_Andrew Curry_

_National Geographic _
_PUBLISHED NOVEMBER 6, 2014_

_Modern Europeans have genetic ties that bind them together much further back in time than once thought, scientists report after analyzing a prehistoric Russian man's DNA._

_Scraps of DNA harvested from a tiny fragment of the man's 37,000-year-old leg bone show that, genetically speaking, he was remarkably similar to people living in Europe today.The man's genes include signature traces of DNA long thought to have been part of separate movements into Europe, says Eske Willerslev, a geneticist at the University of Copenhagen and co-author of a study published Thursday in the journal Science.The findings suggests that Europe's past wasn't marked by waves of migration when people met, clashed, and mingled; rather, people arrived in a single event or as a continuous flow over millennia.The leg bone belongs to a hunter-gatherer found at a Russian site called Kostenki, not far from the city of Voronezh. Excavated in 1954, the Kostenki bone is one of the oldest specimens of a modern human found in Europe."One of the surprising things is that if you go 37,000 years back in time, you find all the major genetic components that are present in modern Europeans," Willerslev says. (Related: "Modern Europe's Genetic History Starts in Stone Age.")The Kostenki fossils were excavated in 1954 by a Russian team led by A. N. Rogachev._

_Tale of MigrationsArchaeologists and geneticists have long debated who the ancestors of modern Europeans are—and how, and when, they arrived. It's typically been a tale of migration and invasion, of people moving into Europe in waves that left distinct genetic signatures behind.First, the thinking goes, there were groups of hunter-gatherers, moving from Africa into Europe beginning about 40,000 years ago. Much later, a separate group of farmers and herders from the Middle East made their way north, eventually out-competing the hunter-gatherer locals and forming the basis for the European genome we see today.The introduction of agriculture by this second wave of people—the so-called Neolithic Revolution—was such a pivotal moment in prehistory that it can be seen in both artifacts and genes.The new results add a surprising wrinkle.What other geneticists have identified as separate hunter-gatherer and farmer genes are all present in the Kostenki find. "You wouldn't predict if you go back to one of our earliest individuals, all the components of modern Europeans were already there," Willerslev says. (Related: "Discovery of Oldest DNA Scrambles Human Origins Picture.")Genes once thought to have arrived with the first farmers, for instance, now seem to have been around much earlier. "Until now, it seemed clear this was something that came into Europe during the Neolithic," says Pontus Skoglund, a geneticist at Harvard Medical School. "It's an extremely interesting suggestion that they have."The complex mixture of DNA in such an old specimen, Willerslev says, suggests that Stone Age Europe was a lively place. Instead of separate groups colliding and occasionally mingling, Willerslev argues there was a single, genetically similar population sprawling across the continent, from Russia to the Middle East to northern Europe. (Related: "Blue-Eyed Hunter-Gatherers Roamed Prehistoric Europe, Gene Map Reveals.")"Rather than separate populations moving into each others' areas and having sex with each other," he says, "there was a single 'meta-population' having sex—or exchanging genes—in a complex and heterogeneous way." (Related: "45,000-Year-Old Bone Pinpoints Era of Human-Neanderthal Sex.")Out of AfricaWhile the results challenge our understanding of Europe's past, they seem to confirm what geneticists have said more broadly about human migration out of Africa.Looking at the genes of modern people around the world, researchers see three major movements out of Africa: first a group that wound up in what is now Australia and the Pacific Islands, then a population that settled in East Asia, and finally western Eurasians, or Europeans.And indeed, the Kostenki man's DNA shows that he was unrelated to East Asians or Australo-Melanesians, suggesting that the populations diverged more than 37,000 years ago.The new find complicates a picture of Europe's deep past that geneticists thought was becoming clearer. "We all thought you could sequence these bones and come up with a simple story. This paper really shows things are not as simple as people thought they were," Willerslev says. "Europe has always been a melting pot.»_

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...ws-dnafossil&utm_campaign=Content&sf5641625=1

Trata-se do achado de um humano de raça Caucasóide (mais antigo que se conhece), que foi encontrado em Markina Gora. E demonstra, como as diferenças genéticas entre os  caçadores europeus do Paleolítico e os primeiros agricultores europeus, ainda não estão bem definidas, e o que era considerado ainda há poucos dias, a influência genética de um agricultor oriundo da Ásia, afinal pode ser também de um caçador europeu.

Este achado prova que os europeus modernos são mais antigos do que se pensava.
O Sudoeste Europeu ainda é rico nestes componentes (Basal Eurasian).


----------



## belem (19 Nov 2014 às 11:41)

«As to origins of the long-headed types in Europe, most of the Upper Palaeolithic skulls are dolichocephalic, and in that early period there were streams of people, with long heads, from north Africa, as well as, probably at a later stage, from the south Russian steppe. Here and there, as in Tras os Montes (Portugal), Sardinia, La Dordogne (France), Plinlymon (Wales), inland Norway and mid-north-Sweden, there are groups of people with the very long, very high and narrow heads, strong brows, big cheek bones and rather broad noses of certain Upper Palaeolithic skulls. It is, therefore, likely that survivals from the Upper Pa laeolithic age are one element in the composition of the European peoples. Ripley was inclined to think, and many agree, that in the cool, cloudy north-west, the type became taller through post ponement of maturity, and fairer ; the warmth of the south, on the other hand, encouraging the maintenance of pigment and of relatively early maturity. The localized distribution of survivals of ancient types suggests that they are not merely the extreme cases in a large group of variants, their likeness to early skulls (especially Combe Capelle and Predmost skulls) supports the view that they are survivals. It has also been claimed, with less strength, that there are survivals of other Upper Palaeolithic types such as that of Grimaldi (lower layers) and that of Cromagnon. »

http://gluedideas.com/Encyclopedia-Britannica-Volume-8-Part-2-Edward-Extract/Central-Europe.html


----------



## belem (30 Nov 2014 às 21:11)

*«Abstract*
The Iberians developed a surprisingly sophisticated culture in the Mediterranean coast of the Iberian Peninsula from the 6th century BC until their conquest by the Romans in the 2nd century BC. They spoke and wrote a non-Indo-European language that still cannot be understood; their origins and relationships with other non-Indo-European peoples, like the Etruscans, are unclear, since their funerary practices were based on the cremation of bodies, and therefore anthropology has been unable to approach the study of this people. We have retrieved mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) from a few of the scarce skeletal remains that have been preserved, some of them belonging to ritualistically executed individuals. The most stringent authentication criteria proposed for ancient DNA, such as independent replication, amino-acid analysis, quantitation of template molecules, multiple extractions and cloning of PCR products, have been followed to obtain reliable sequences from the mtDNA hypervariable region 1 (HVR1), as well as some haplogroup diagnostic SNPs. *Phylogeographic analyses show that the haplogroup composition of the ancient Iberians was very similar to that found in modern Iberian Peninsula populations, suggesting a long-term genetic continuity since pre-Roman times. Nonetheless, there is less genetic diversity in the ancient Iberians than is found among modern populations, a fact that could reflect the small population size at the origin of the population sampled, and the heterogenic tribal structure of the Iberian society. Moreover, the Iberians were not especially closely related to the Etruscans, which points to considerable genetic heterogeneity in Pre-Roman Western Europe.»*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16138912


----------



## belem (3 Dez 2014 às 17:56)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1872497314002208

*Abstract*
In recent years a large amount of mitochondrial population data for forensic purposes has been produced. Current efforts are focused at increasing the number of studied populations while generating updated genetic information of forensic quality. However, complete mitochondrial control region sequences are still scarce for most populations and even more so for complete mitochondrial genomes. In the case of Portugal, previous population genetics studies have already revealed the general portrait of HVS-I and HVS-II mitochondrial diversity, becoming now important to update and expand the mitochondrial region analysed. Accordingly, a total of 292 complete control region sequences from continental Portugal were obtained, under a stringent experimental design to ensure the quality of data through double sequencing of each target region.* Furthermore, H-specific coding region SNPs were examined to detail haplogroup classification and complete mitogenomes were obtained for all sequences belonging to haplogroups U4 and U5. In general, a typical Western European haplogroup composition was found in mainland Portugal, associated to high level of mitochondrial genetic diversity. Within the country, no signs of substructure were detected. The typing of extra coding region SNPs has provided the refinement or confirmation of the previous classification obtained with EMMA tool in 96% of the cases. Finally, it was also possible to enlarge haplogroup U phylogeny with 28 new U4 and U5 mitogenomes.*


----------



## camrov8 (13 Dez 2014 às 13:49)

Hoje é dia de Santa Luzia mais uma festividade Cristã com origens pagãs do culto solar, dentro de dias é o natal que que ocupou o Dies Natalis Solis Invicti,


----------



## belem (27 Dez 2014 às 16:24)

http://archaeologynewsnetwork.blogs...ic-diet-included-snails-10000.html#.VJ7NbGcgc

Em Espanha já se comiam caracoletas há 30.000 anos.
Em Muge também existem evidências de um amplo uso de moluscos na alimentação.


----------



## belem (27 Dez 2014 às 16:47)

belem disse:


> «As to origins of the long-headed types in Europe, most of the Upper Palaeolithic skulls are dolichocephalic, and in that early period there were streams of people, with long heads, from north Africa, as well as, probably at a later stage, from the south Russian steppe. Here and there, as in Tras os Montes (Portugal), Sardinia, La Dordogne (France), Plinlymon (Wales), inland Norway and mid-north-Sweden, there are groups of people with the very long, very high and narrow heads, strong brows, big cheek bones and rather broad noses of certain Upper Palaeolithic skulls. It is, therefore, likely that survivals from the Upper Palaeolithic age are one element in the composition of the European peoples. Ripley was inclined to think, and many agree, that in the cool, cloudy north-west, the type became taller through post ponement of maturity, and fairer ; the warmth of the south, on the other hand, encouraging the maintenance of pigment and of relatively early maturity. The localized distribution of survivals of ancient types suggests that they are not merely the extreme cases in a large group of variants, their likeness to early skulls (especially *Combe Capelle and Predmost skulls*) supports the view that they are survivals. It has also been claimed, with less strength, that there are survivals of other Upper Palaeolithic types such as that of Grimaldi (lower layers) and that of Cromagnon. »
> 
> http://gluedideas.com/Encyclopedia-Britannica-Volume-8-Part-2-Edward-Extract/Central-Europe.html




Combe Capelle (http://www.dlt.ncssm.edu/tiger/360views/Hominid_Skull-Homo_sapiens_CombeCapelle_1200x900/index.html )







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combe-Capelle



Predmost

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predmost_3








Neanderthal (Cesaire 1) e Predmost (lado direito), frente a frente:








Há uma interessante continuidade de várias detalhes morfológicos. Mas prefiro não especular demasiado.
A informação vale por si mesma.

Para terem uma ideia, Combe Capelle tem apenas cerca de 10.000 anos (contudo ainda era um caçador-recoletor)! Possue caraterísticas bastante arcaicas.


----------



## belem (27 Dez 2014 às 17:27)

A presença até aos dias de hoje de linhagens selvagens em várias variedades diferentes de gado (bovino e equino), indicam que muito provavelmente existiu domesticação do auroque e do cavalo selvagem em Portugal e em Espanha, ou pelo menos, houve adopção e inclusão de animais selvagens locais, na formação de muitas das nossas raças autótones. Isto tem sido detetado de Norte a Sul do país e uma vez que estas variedades ainda estão presentes em tempos modernos, pode-se falar em alguma continuidade cultural e genética. Parece-me que há alguma associação entre esta cultura (que se empenhou na domesticação de espécies selvagens) e as estruturas megalíticas.
Muitas aldeias ainda preservam costumes perdidos no tempo, mas que poderão desaparecer para sempre.


----------



## belem (11 Jan 2015 às 13:57)

belem disse:


> Comparação interessante, e indicia alguma semelhança (maior do que entre indios iroqueses modernos e pré-históricos), mas há quem ache que deveriam ser usados outros exemplos como comparação, para se avaliar a influência das populações mesolíticas, na formação dos primeiros grupos agrícolas em Portugal.
> 
> 
> Alguns (muito poucos, mas era o que havia disponível) ossos de esqueletos foram também comparados (desde o período do Mesolítico (representado pela população de Muge) até ao Calcolítico (representado por 2 regiões: Alentejo e Estremadura).
> ...



Há uns dias, estive numa aldeia da Estremadura (perto de Óbidos) e a quantidade observada de pessoas relacionadas com os caçadores da pré-história era bastante assinalável.

Ficava numa zona de planalto, onde vivem atualmente muitos agricultores e antigamente era uma terra de carvoeiros.

Video interessante:


----------



## camrov8 (4 Fev 2015 às 19:27)

http://www.tsf.pt/multimedia/galeria/Default.aspx?content_id=4377368
Acho que fica bem neste topico


----------



## CptRena (26 Jun 2015 às 11:53)

*"BBC documentary studies Celts in Loulé*

A documentary focusing on the history of the Celts who lived in Europe during the Iron Age was partially shot in the Algarve and Alentejo at the beginning of this month by a crew from BBC2.

The crew travelled to the Algarve on the basis of “new theories” linking Celtic language to the Southwest Script – a cryptic language found on many steles (large stones) in the Algarve and Alentejo."

http://portugalresident.com/bbc-documentary-studies-celts-in-loulé


----------



## belem (28 Jun 2015 às 15:52)

CptRena disse:


> *"BBC documentary studies Celts in Loulé*
> 
> A documentary focusing on the history of the Celts who lived in Europe during the Iron Age was partially shot in the Algarve and Alentejo at the beginning of this month by a crew from BBC2.
> 
> ...



Essa investigadora é a mesma que aparece neste documentário:


----------



## belem (30 Set 2015 às 21:56)

«Trinkaus concluded that the Lapedo child was a morphological mosaic, a hybrid of Neanderthals and anatomically modern humans. Yet the two human forms are not thought to have coexisted later than 28,000 years ago in Iberia. How could the child have features of both forms?»

«Today, the most popular theory is that the remains are that of a modern child with genetically inherited Neanderthal traits - which means that the last Neanderthals of Iberia (and doubtless other parts of Europe) contributed to the gene pool of subsequent populations.»

http://www.ancient-origins.net/huma...l-lapedo-child-neanderthal-human-hybrid-00903

«
*CONCLUSION*
The early Upper Paleolithic human burial at Lagar Velho, Portugal, provides evidence of the burial practices and human biology of these Late Pleistocene human populations. The burial, with pierced shell ornamentation and red ochre, is similar to Gravettian ones elsewhere in Europe. The facial and appendicular remains provide a morphological mosaic, with the mandibular mentum osseum and dental proportions, as well as mandibular ramal, antebrachial features, and pubic size, aligning the specimen with European early modern humans. The mastoid region is intermediate; however, the femorotibial length proportions and lower limb hypertrophy reflect arctic body proportions, and these features, along with the mandibular symphyseal retreat and thoracohumeral muscle hypertrophy, indicate affinities to the Neandertals. This mosaic indicates admixture between late archaic and early modern humans in Iberia, refuting hypotheses of complete replacement of the Neandertals by early modern humans and underlining the complexities of the cultural and biological processes and events that were involved in modern human emergence.»

http://www.pnas.org/content/96/13/7604.full













Expansão do homem moderno, (simulação baseada em DNA mitocondrial) que se iniciou há cerca de 1600 gerações atrás. A área de distribuição do Neanderthal está apresentada a cinzento claro.


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2015 às 21:22)

Qual o fenótipo humano mais comum na população nativa de Portugal?

Parece-me que será o Ibero-Insular.

A questão então será, o que é exatamente este subtipo?

«Types.—The anthropological characters studied on the Portuguese population, permit us to establish the identity of the medium Portuguese type with the Ibero-insular race (Homo europaeus var. mediterraneus), which certainly descends from the race of Baumes-Chaudes that is represented in the neolithic stations of the country. This type is found purest in remote mountainous regions where natural bulwarks kept it free from admixture.»

-ORIGINS OF THE PORTUGUESE
A. A. MENDES CORREA


E Baumes-Chaudes, o que é?

«The Magdalenian form of Laugerie Chancelade survived through the Mesolithic transition, and is to be found in the early neolithic form of Baumes-Chaudes.

Herve finds that the Magdalenian race was continued in the Neolithic represented at Baumes Chaudes-Cro-Magnon...»

http://www.forgottenbooks.com/readbook_text/The_Mediterranean_Race_1000306155/203

«The true West-Mediterranean race (the Ibero-Insular race of Deniker) in southwestern Europe is low-skulled and longskulled (dolichocephalic), dark, short-statured, and gracile in body form (See Figure 3). This race has a narrow face and is low in the frequency of blood type gene q. Within this region, however, there are remnants of the still smaller Berid race (See Map 18). This race is broader-formed in face and nose, but very similar to the West-Mediterranean race in the other anthropological traits - such as head form and pigmentation. The Berid race is also low in the frequency of blood type genes p and q.

Lundman

Ibero-Insular é semelhante ao Berid, tendo uma cara e um nariz, mais estreitos, por exemplo.

Segundo estas informações, o fenótipo mais comum em Portugal e entre os Portuguese nativos, é um fenótipo que tem origem nos caçadores da pré-história (Mesolítico) do Sudoeste Europeu (França, por exemplo).

Um dos percursores dos Portugueses:


----------



## camrov8 (27 Nov 2015 às 22:33)

curioso viemos de França e agora voltamos ao magotes para lá, o meu deve vir mais do norte


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2015 às 22:49)

belem disse:


> «As to origins of the long-headed types in Europe, most of the Upper Palaeolithic skulls are dolichocephalic, and in that early period there were streams of people, with long heads, from north Africa, as well as, probably at a later stage, from the south Russian steppe. Here and there, as in Tras os Montes (Portugal), Sardinia, La Dordogne (France), Plinlymon (Wales), inland Norway and mid-north-Sweden, there are groups of people with the very long, very high and narrow heads, strong brows, big cheek bones and rather broad noses of certain Upper Palaeolithic skulls. It is, therefore, likely that survivals from the Upper Pa laeolithic age are one element in the composition of the European peoples. Ripley was inclined to think, and many agree, that in the cool, cloudy north-west, the type became taller through post ponement of maturity, and fairer ; the warmth of the south, on the other hand, encouraging the maintenance of pigment and of relatively early maturity. The localized distribution of survivals of ancient types suggests that they are not merely the extreme cases in a large group of variants, their likeness to early skulls (especially Combe Capelle and Predmost skulls) supports the view that they are survivals. It has also been claimed, with less strength, that there are survivals of other Upper Palaeolithic types such as that of Grimaldi (lower layers) and that of Cromagnon. »
> 
> http://gluedideas.com/Encyclopedia-Britannica-Volume-8-Part-2-Edward-Extract/Central-Europe.html




Sobre o subtipo Predmost, já observei algumas vezes em Portugal e é sem dúvida algo extremo:


Possível exemplo de Predmost (incerto dada a distância):






Com mais certeza:











Exemplo artístico, que representa homem pré-histórico com caraterísticas algo semelhantes a Predmost:






Outro exemplo, mas usando um homem verdadeiro (visto de frente):






Também é de Portugal, como todos os outros exemplos vivos.
Além das descrições dadas acima, é um subtipo que apresenta pessoas que muitas vezes têm dentes grandes, algum prognatismo, pernas mais curtas que as coxas e antebraços mais curtos que os braços.

Não procurei muito para os encontrar, mas é um subtipo que precisa de ser melhor conhecido e representado. Nenhum destes exemplos, sofre de qualquer disfunção ou usa substâncias (que podem alterar a face, se forem usadas durante a adolescência (para a prática de boxe, halterofilismo, MMA, etc...). 

A ver se depois coloco mais fotografias.


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2015 às 17:07)

camrov8 disse:


> curioso viemos de França e agora voltamos ao magotes para lá, o meu deve vir mais do norte



Realmente o subtipo está descrito para uns fósseis pré-históricos encontrados em França, mas Baumes-Chaudes pode ter tido uma distribuição bem mais alargada no passado.
*William W. Howells, *por exemplo, referiu nos seus estudos comparativos de crâneos, que existe uma importante semelhança entre alguns individuos de Teviec, Muge e Mechta-Afalou. Por sua vez, Denise Ferembach e mais alguns autores, defendem que este subtipo evoluiu em relativo isolamento num processo de evolução independente, no Noroeste de África (separado pelo Sahara de outras populações arcaicas do Sul), convergindo num subtipo distinto de Homo sapiens, a partir do Homo erectus:











«History of Humanity: Prehistory and the beginnings of civilization»






«L'Harmattan, Thierry Tillet»

Mais informação aqui (na página 322): «Palaeolithic Quarrying Sites in Upper and Middle Egypt».

Esta publicação está acessível no google.

Informação adicional sobre a origem do subtipo Mechta-Afalou:
: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






«Both Irhoud 1 and Dar es-Soltan II-5 are similar to the early anatomically modern humans from Qafzeh, and the Iberomaurusian sample is closely connected to the Upper Paleolithic European sample.»

http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-94-007-2929-2_12#page-1

As evidências parecem indicar, que um hominídeo arcaico, terá sobrevivido até tempos mais recentes, do que o atualmente se assume. Mas poderão ter havido mais..



Informação sobre Irhoud 1:

« If we assume that this fossil is somehow related to the modern human lineage, the derived facial anatomy and plesiomorph neurocranial form lead to two main points. First, this braincase evolved by parallelism in both modern humans and Neandertal lineage, or else there is a unknown common ancestor with the same neurocranial organization. Second, the origin of the modern human brain is not strictly associated with the origin of the modern human lineage.»

https://paleoneurology.wordpress.com/2012/12/30/the-case-of-jebel-irhoud-1/


Restos humanos epipaleoliticos de Taforalt, foram analisados e revelaram a presença de várias linhagens mitocondriais que podem ter vindo da P. Ibérica (pois têm a maior diversidade na Ibéria), daí que a origem exata deste povo, seja ainda algo misteriosa. 
Esse mesmo estudo genético retira a hipótese que tenham tido origem na África tropical.


Voltando especificamente a Muge, alguns autores, como Fonseca Cardoso, defenderam a presença do subtipo Baumes-Chaudes em Muge.  
Carleton Coon, também fez essa analogia: «Portugal remains, as it has been since the days of the *Muge shell-fish eaters, classic Mediterranean* territory.»
Este classic mediterranean, que Coon menciona, é o Ibero-insular.
Mas haviam quem não concordasse, como Valois.

Após muitas décadas de confusão, sobre o que seria Muge: « Denise Ferembach decided to study the Muge series preserved in Oporto and Lisbon: «Denise Ferembach (1974) on which she could only inventory 136 "more or less complete" individuals from Cabeço da Arruda and Moita do Sebastião: 25 percent were under fifteen years of age (two-thirds of those were under five), and among the adults of all ages, from eighteen to over fifty, that could be sexed, men (sixteen) predominated over women (nine). Ferembach's study's main concern was still the establishment of a "racial diagnosis." It was concluded that the "protomediterranean" type predominated and that there were also small and gracile "cromagnoids," as well as a few "alpine" and "mixed protomediterranean-cromagnoid" people. Since this mix still exists in modern-day Portugal, a large degree of population continuity until the present was inferred.»

Em 2 Muge existem afinal, pelo que parece, 2 stocks diferenciados: 1-Cromagnoid 2- Protomediterranean
E claro que existe também um subtipo intermédio entre estes 2 grupos. O subtipo de Cromagnoid identificado em Muge por Denise é o de Oberkassel.  Existem crâneos deste subtipo com 18.000 anos na Alemanha, por exemplo. 

Para sobreviver à transição para o Neolítico, elevados níveis de fertilidade seriam necessários, assim como uma grande quantidade de recursos naturais locais seria necessária, para sustentar tal população. Vou colocar aqui uma opinião que encontrei na net: «Anyway, in the book «Recent Advances in Palaeodemography Data, Techniques, Patterns» (Editors: Bocquet-Appel, Jean-Pierre (Ed.)http://www.springer.com/us/book/9781402064234) it´s presented the idea that´s likely that the abundance of natural resources in Central Portugal, during the Mesolithic could have sustained a reasonably high and probably increasing level of fertility.
Studies in Late Mesolithic Muge, suggest indeed the possibility that their fertility levels were increasing (also supported by paleodemographic evidence), but since very localized resources started to become scarcer (also due to climate changes), «Muge» hunter-gatherers started to disperse and establish themselves, probably across Central Portugal or even in nearby empty/available areas for settling. So once Neolithic elements were incorporated (such as a more sedentary life), this increase in fertility would just be kept. In general, no violence signals were found on the local Late Mesolithic specimens, even when the Early Neolithic started first in Estremadura.»

Interessante também, que alguns destes primeiros povoamentos neolíticos, se situassem em zonas ermas, bastante contrário ao tipo de organização típica que vemos em situações semelhantes, em que normalmente se situam em zonas baixas, planas e perto de grandes rios. Encontrou-se sinais de que mesmo ao lado (junto ao maciço da Estremadura) ainda viviam pessoas que mantinham a vida de caçadores-recoletores.

Isto demonstra (o que tem sido sugerido por mim já há algum tempo), que o nosso país serviu de abrigo para diferentes povos pré-históricos. 

Há realmente muita gente a sair do país, mas não o suficiente para mudar a estrutura nuclear da população. E os Portugueses modernos, segundo pelo menos um estudo (que vou ver se encontro novamente e ponho aqui) mostram uma tendência para se tornar mais dolicocéfalos, precisamente o contrário, do que tem acontecido a outras populações, quando começam a tornar-se mais modernas.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Nov 2015 às 17:48)

belem disse:


> Interessante também, que alguns destes primeiros povoamentos neolíticos, se situassem em zonas ermas, bastante contrário ao tipo de organização típica que vemos em situações semelhantes, em que normalmente se situam em zonas baixas, planas e perto de grandes rios. Encontrou-se sinais de que mesmo ao lado (junto ao maciço da Estremadura) ainda viviam pessoas que mantinham a vida de caçadores-recoletores.



do que sei é uma característica bem típica cá do norte, quase todos os castros   se encontram em locais ermos e altaneio, onde actualmente em muitos deles existem ermidas ( castro de ossela é um perto de mim) e que só mudou com a chegada dos romanos que forçaram as populações a vir para zonas mais baixas para as cidades para mais facilmente os controlar


----------



## james (28 Nov 2015 às 19:38)

camrov8 disse:


> do que sei é uma característica bem típica cá do norte, quase todos os castros   se encontram em locais ermos e altaneio, onde actualmente em muitos deles existem ermidas ( castro de ossela é um perto de mim) e que só mudou com a chegada dos romanos que forçaram as populações a vir para zonas mais baixas para as cidades para mais facilmente os controlar




Durante a invasão romana,  a maior parte dos Castros continuaram a ser habitados, mas foram romanizados.  Em quase todos,  há vestígios da romanização. 

Ao contrário do Sul,  que se estabeleceram cidades importantes,  no Norte não,  a maior parte da população continuou a viver em castros romanizados. 
As poucas cidades que surgiram,  como por exemplo Braga,  uma parte da população veio de Roma,  de uma elite, até onde se crê que tenha cá nascido um imperador romano - Teodósio.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Nov 2015 às 20:06)

uma coisa que de pouco se sabe com pena minha qual a língua que se falava antes da entrada do latim , gosto de pensar que seria parecida ao basco provavelmente a língua mais antiga da Europa


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2015 às 20:18)

camrov8 disse:


> uma coisa que de pouco se sabe com pena minha qual a língua que se falava antes da entrada do latim , gosto de pensar que seria parecida ao basco provavelmente a língua mais antiga da Europa



Aqui diz que falavam um idioma que não era indo-europeu:

«Abstract

The Iberians developed a surprisingly sophisticated culture in the Mediterranean coast of the Iberian Peninsula from the 6th century BC until their conquest by the Romans in the 2nd century BC. They spoke and wrote a non-Indo-European language that still cannot be understood; their origins and relationships with other non-Indo-European peoples, like the Etruscans, are unclear, since their funerary practices were based on the cremation of bodies, and therefore anthropology has been unable to approach the study of this people. We have retrieved mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) from a few of the scarce skeletal remains that have been preserved, some of them belonging to ritualistically executed individuals. The most stringent authentication criteria proposed for ancient DNA, such as independent replication, amino-acid analysis, quantitation of template molecules, multiple extractions and cloning of PCR products, have been followed to obtain reliable sequences from the mtDNA hypervariable region 1 (HVR1), as well as some haplogroup diagnostic SNPs. Phylogeographic analyses show that the haplogroup composition of the ancient Iberians was very similar to that found in modern Iberian Peninsula populations, suggesting a long-term genetic continuity since pre-Roman times. Nonetheless, there is less genetic diversity in the ancient Iberians than is found among modern populations, a fact that could reflect the small population size at the origin of the population sampled, and the heterogenic tribal structure of the Iberian society. Moreover, the Iberians were not especially closely related to the Etruscans, which points to considerable genetic heterogeneity in Pre-Roman Western Europe.»

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16138912

Existe uma teoria que diz que era um idioma partilhado com a Sardenha: «Paleosardinian language is said to possibly have had connections with ancient Iberians language (possibly also Basque) based on toponymic evidence (Eduardo Blasco Ferrer, ed. 2010. _Paleosardo: Le radici linguistiche della Sardegna neolitica_ (Paleosardo: The Linguistic Roots of Neolithic Sardinian). De Gruyter Mouton).

Contudo:, «But some linguists disagree and say that Paleosardinian was an indo-european language.»

Então este tema precisa de mais investigação, para se chegar a alguma conclusão.

Mas em relação ao idioma dos povos ibéricos pré-romanos, parece haver consenso que não era indo-europeu.


PS: Quiçá um dia, dê para reconstruir pelo menos parte deste idioma antigo.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Nov 2015 às 20:24)

é interessante, línguas como o basco têm de ser protegidas pois ainda podem ser muito importantes no estudo de línguas há muito perdidas. Do pouco que sei o húngaro é outra língua que pouco ou nada tem a ver com as restantes


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2015 às 20:30)

Documentário feito sobre o legado Celta da Galiza (mas uma pequena parte do documentário também se debruça sobre Portugal):


Pela mensagem impressa do fim, o público geral poderia ser levado a pensar que não houve descendentes deste povo e que foi tudo destruído e que foi uma catástrofe, mas a realidade, felizmente, é completamente diferente.
Mas o final deste vídeo, no fundo, vai muito de encontro, com a ignorância quase generalizada que existe até aos dias de hoje, sobre os povos antigos e modernos, da Peninsula Ibérica.


----------



## james (28 Nov 2015 às 20:42)

camrov8 disse:


> é interessante, línguas como o basco têm de ser protegidas pois ainda podem ser muito importantes no estudo de línguas há muito perdidas. Do pouco que sei o húngaro é outra língua que pouco ou nada tem a ver com as restantes




O basco está devidamente protegido,  e língua oficial e a população tem orgulho na língua ( nem Franco a conseguiu destruir) . 

Outra língua muito antiga e que também tem pouca relacao com as línguas a volta e o galés.


----------



## james (28 Nov 2015 às 20:50)

A proximidade cultural,  económica e social e paisagística e climática tambem ( que ainda se verifica hoje em dia) entre a Galiza e o Norte de Portugal e espantosa.

Apesar de pertencerem a países diferentes a vários séculos,  continuam a partilhar em grande escala as mesmas caraterísticas culturais, tradições e linguísticas ( o galego e uma variante do português),  mostrando sem dúvida que tiveram as mesmas origens.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Nov 2015 às 20:56)

na verdade o português é a deriva do galego que naturalmente evolui para o português


----------



## james (28 Nov 2015 às 21:00)

A nossa língua provavelmente tem origem na Galiza.

Ainda hoje,  o galego puro ( em oposição ao galego intoxicado por séculos de castelhano)  tem muito maior afinidade com o português.

Eu próprio,  quando vou tomar café a Caminha ou a La Guardia,  quando ouco os galego daquelas Aldeias da Galiza da foz do Minho, e um autêntico português com sotaque.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Nov 2015 às 21:16)

é verdade ainda para mais para a malta do norte onde os v's são pouco acentuados e mais parecidos aos b's que a malta do sul tanto gosta de gozar


----------



## belem (29 Nov 2015 às 00:43)

Sim, existe alguma semelhança fenotípica, entre algumas populações do Norte de Portugal, e as populações da Galiza:

« Among the Languedocian-Catalans we distinguish the presence of at least three races: Western or Cevenole, which prevails on the central table-lands of France, Littoral or Atlanto-Mediterranean, predominant in Provence and Catalonia; Ibero-insular, which we find in Angoumois as in Catalonia (see p. 329, and Map 2). In the same way we may perceive in the Italian group the existence of representatives of almost all the European races (except the Northern); we have only to recall the striking contrast between the Venetian, tall, chestnut coloured, brachycephalic, and the inhabitant of Southern Italy, short, dark, and dolichocephalic. It is among the Portuguese, perhaps, that we find the greatest unity of type; the majority of them belong to the Ibero-insular race, except in the north of the country, where we find intermixtures with the Western race, as among the Galicians of Spain.»


-Joseph Deniker


Digo algumas populações, porque em Trás-os-Montes tal não se verifica. Pelo menos, não numa forma assinalável.

Alguns mapas sobre o megalitismo:







http://www.ancient-origins.net/myth...terious-women-built-megaliths-portugal-003176







http://willofjehovah.com/Family History/_Rowe/from Adam/__samothes/smith.htm







https://www.pinterest.com/pin/294352525619377374/







http://www.janbily.de/Megaliths/portugal.htm



Lista de monumentos megalíticos conhecidos em Portugal:

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_monumentos_megalíticos_de_Portugal


Cromeleque dos Almendres















https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cromeleque_dos_Almendres


Anta do Zambujeiro:











https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anta_Grande_do_Zambujeiro






Motivos castrejos dos Lusitanos








Gravura gravada na rocha. Bouça do Colado, Ponte da Barca, na Serra Amarela - Calcolítico/Antiga Idade do Bronze

http://dafinitudedotempo.blogspot.pt/2010/07/icones-da-arte-rupestre-portuguesa.html


Cromeleque de Portela de Mogos:






http://www.documentaromundo.com/2012/11/rota-dos-monumentos-megaliticos-em-evora.html


Desta vez, com bastante material fotográfico do Alto Alentejo.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Nov 2015 às 00:49)

e o outeiro dos riscos em vale de cambra


----------



## belem (29 Nov 2015 às 12:59)

http://www.verportugal.net/Aveiro/Vale-De-Cambra/Patrimonio



















Portela da Anta (Serra da Freita):






http://historia-dos-tempos.blogspot.pt/2010_06_01_archive.html


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2015 às 17:08)

Não se sabe bem ao certo porquê mas o sotaque português sofreu alterações profundas em séculos recentes.  A pronúncia das vogais foi alterada, passámos a dizer as vogais fechadas e por vezes quase nem as dizemos. Os brasileiros não fazem isto nem os galegos. Há quem diga que Camões deve ser lido com o sotaque brasileiro digamos «culto», e que o mesmo sucede com o Padre António Vieira. Se há uma relações entre o sotaque e a alma de um povo, diria que esta alteração poderá traduzir uma transformação nos portugueses que os tornou mais soturnos, tristes, melancólicos. Terão sido as marcas do fim da independência com a morte de D. Sebastião, da repressão obsessiva da Inquisição e da queda brusca do Império do Oriente? Há quem diga que sim...


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2015 às 17:11)

Penso que os bascos são uma cultura fortemente matriarcal, diz-se que os povos europeus era matriarcais até há cerca de 2500 euros, o patriarcado parece vir do Médio Oriente mas os bascos terão preservado o matriarcado.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Nov 2015 às 23:53)

de certo modo ate nós, do que vejo a grande maioria das casas portuguesas são governadas (e na esmagadora maioria muito bem geridas) por mulheres onde os maridos confiam grande parte do ordenado, digamos que poderá ter a ver com a historia, nos descobrimentos muita mulher viu-se sem o marido que com sorte voltava a ver 3 ou 4 anos depois se voltasse. mais recentemente com as várias vagas de imigrantes, daí que penso que a mulher portuguesa não é tão esbanjadora ou opulenta como noutros países onde a mulher gastadora já se tornou cliché


----------



## belem (30 Nov 2015 às 11:45)

Falando de imigrantes estrangeiros de origem não europeia (na Europa), aqui está um mapa que encontrei num site, que nos mostra a percentagem da população que é europeia:







Não me parece que esteja longe da realidade, mas depois vou ver se encontro mais alguma coisa.


----------



## frederico (30 Nov 2015 às 17:32)

A mulher portuguesa de uma forma geral é uma da mais responsáveis, resilientes e inteligentes do mundo.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Nov 2015 às 19:34)

o que de algum modo deu origem à ideia de muitos povos da portuguesa de buço, muito possivelmente porque andava mais preocupada em gerir a casa e cuidar dos filhos pois o marido ou tinha ido para a guerra ou imigrado para a França ou Suiça e não a ver-se ao espelho e a cuidar de si


----------



## belem (6 Dez 2015 às 17:11)

Uma das razões que poderá ter levado a uma grande taxa sobrevivência de populações pré-históricas em Portugal (e também em Espanha) na fase de transição de caça-recoleção para a agricultura, além dos (muito) prováveis grandes níveis fertilidade durante o Mesolítico e do tipo de colonização neolítica feita sobretudo por barco que ao avançar lentamente, deu tempo às populações pré-históricas locais para om um avanço lento poderá ter sido também a domesticação local de animais selvagens, que deu uma enorme vantagem aos povos ibéricos primitivos.

Para já conhecem-se 2 grandes hotspots de domesticação do cavalo europeu no mundo:

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0018194

Pelo menos, 2 das 3 raças de cavalos autótones de Portugal, possuem linhagens oriundas de diferentes cavalos selvagens paleolíticos.  A domesticação dos nossos cavalos selvagens deverá ter ocorrido há cerca de 6250 anos atrás.

Mais difícil, provavelmente numa fase posterior (pelo menos na Ibéria) e bastante mais rara, foi a domesticação do auroque. Alguns investigadores consideram que era quase impossível domesticar vacas selvagens. A maior parte de todas as raças bovinas taurinas do mundo, descende de cerca de 80-100 animais, que foram domesticados algures no Iraque, Irão e Turquia. Contudo, existem algumas raças bovinas Portuguesas com (muito provável) influência genética do auroque europeu (na Europa, para já, tal só foi detetado também em Espanha, Itália e Ilhas Britânicas):

Paternalmente: para o caso dos machos, penso que é fácil de imaginar os touros selvagens atrás das vacas domésticas, pois o gado doméstico, na P. Ibérica, era mantido extensivamente ao lado de populações selvagens de auroque. E tal foi detetado geneticamente, em algumas raças portuguesas, espanholas e da Europa Ocidental. Tal prática era corrente, em boa parte da Europa Atlântica, em toda a sua zona temperada (sobretudo exatamente também onde esta influência paternal tem sido encontrada).  O auroque em Portugal, terá desaparecido por volta do final do Calcolítico. Portanto houve um período assinalável de coabitação. Existem relatos que falam de populações reliquia de auroque, que poderão ter sobrevivido até bem mais tarde na Ibéria. Grandes touros negros são descritos, em vários locais ermos. Existem descrições sobre caçadas ao touro selvagem a cavalo, com poucos séculos. Mas também poderão referir-se a animais assilvestrados, portanto a confirmação estende-se até ao final do Calcolítico. De todas as formas, o auroque deixou uma marca evidente em uma parte assinalável do nosso gado.

Maternalmente: Certamente, seria mais complicado obter vacas selvagens do que touros selvagens. A presença destas linhagens na Europa, apenas são conhecidas (além do nosso país), na Itália. E possivelmente poderão estar presentes em Espanha, também. O comportamento e a bravura dos animais, poderá ser uma das razões, pois as vacas evitariam o contato com o gado doméstico e se touros domésticos cobrissem vacas selvagens, estas normalmente não iriam ter as crias em locais facilmente acessíveis aos humanos, mas sim bem longe e no seio da manada.

Se alguém quiser saber de mais detalhes sobre a nossas raças domésticas e suas relações com o auroque,, poderei colocar aqui os estudos.

Também há quem mencione o porco preto. Eu acho que esta raça antiga poderá ter recebido introgressão do javali ibérico, pois parece ter origem na combinação de porcos domésticos oriundos do Levante, com o javali ibérico. Evoluiu durante milhares de anos, em ambiente natural.

Um cão foi encontrado entre os caçadores pré-históricos de Muge, mas não se sabe ainda se evoluiu a partir dos lobos ibéricos locais.
Penso que o tema ainda está a ser investigado:

http://www.vet.cornell.edu/news/research/iberianwolf.cfm


----------



## belem (6 Dez 2015 às 17:47)

Existem várias descrições da antiguidade sobre as qualidades dos cavalos ibéricos, e foram comercializados aos milhares, para diferentes povos antigos do Mediterrâneo, inclusivamente Romanos e Gregos, por exemplo.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Dez 2015 às 20:58)

belem disse:


> Também há quem mencione o porco preto. Eu acho que esta raça antiga poderá ter recebido introgressão do javali ibérico, pois parece ter origem na combinação de porcos domésticos oriundos do Levante, com o javali ibérico. Evoluiu durante milhares de anos, em ambiente natural.


 quanto ao porco há que ter cuidado, pois têm uma característica muita chata para a investigação, um animal domestico que foge antes de mais e ao contrario de muitos animais de quinta passa quase imediatamente ao modo selvagem. No porco não  é só o comportamento mas também  a fisionomia que fica mais semelhante ao javali, em poucas gerações ficam iguais aos javalis


----------



## belem (6 Dez 2015 às 23:31)

camrov8 disse:


> quanto ao porco há que ter cuidado, pois têm uma característica muita chata para a investigação, um animal domestico que foge antes de mais e ao contrario de muitos animais de quinta passa quase imediatamente ao modo selvagem. No porco não  é só o comportamento mas também  a fisionomia que fica mais semelhante ao javali, em poucas gerações ficam iguais aos javalis



Sei disso (e é muito interessante), mas a minha opinião para o caso do porco preto, foi baseada em estudos genéticos, e não em estudos anatómicos.


----------



## belem (28 Dez 2015 às 22:15)

Um crâneo de Combe Capelle:










Kiszeli (1979), considerou este homem do País de Gales, como tendo uma conexão próxima com o homem de Combe Capelle (através de medições e cálculos).






Um homem Português que encontrei ao acaso na net (sem procurar propositadamente). Como vimos mais acima, o subtipo de Combe Capelle também foi descrito como presente na população moderna Portuguesa.
Existia alguma variação e depois pretendo colocar mais exemplos.

O subtipo de Combe Capelle foi altamente bem sucedido no passado, estendendo-se desde a Europa Atlântica, ao Médio Oriente, passando pelo Norte de África. Tem origem no Paleolítico Superior, tendo-se encontrado crâneos desde tipo em Brno (antiga Checoslováquia), por exemplo.

Está possivelmente relacionado com o elemento protomediterrânico, encontrado em Muge. Mais tarde, permanece no registo fóssil do Neolítico da P. Ibérica, Sardenha, etc... Sobrevivendo assim (em zonas refúgio), à chegada da agricultura.


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2016 às 15:41)

belem disse:


> Comparação interessante, e indicia alguma semelhança (maior do que entre indios iroqueses modernos e pré-históricos), mas há quem ache que deveriam ser usados outros exemplos como comparação, para se avaliar a influência das populações mesolíticas, na formação dos primeiros grupos agrícolas em Portugal.
> 
> 
> Alguns (muito poucos, mas era o que havia disponível) ossos de esqueletos foram também comparados (desde o período do Mesolítico (representado pela população de Muge) até ao Calcolítico (representado por 2 regiões: Alentejo e Estremadura).
> ...



Para enriquecer a documentação acessível sobre esta continuidade (entre os caçadores e os primeiros agricultores de Portugal), aqui está mais um artigo:






http://www.ualberta.ca/~dlubell/CA_Iberia.pdf

Agora usando também craniometria.
As conclusões, corroboram portanto, as teorias sugeridas pelo estudos comparativos de dentição e femures esquerdos (em adultos). Já coloquei algumas comparações genéticas gerais, que também suportam esta noção, mas talvez algo se arranje a nível local.
Portanto, este estudo, suporta a ideia de continuidade, entre Mesolítico e Neolítico, na área estudada (Centro de Portugal).


Mais outro estudo, que dá robustez à ideia de continuidade, entre o Mesolítico e o Neolítico português:

http://arheologija.ff.uni-lj.si/documenta/pdf31/31jackes.pdf


----------



## belem (10 Fev 2016 às 21:04)

Encontrei este exemplo, por acaso, (ainda tenho que arranjar tempo, para ver se posto mais individuos de tipo Predmost, que poderão ser um dos fenótipos mais basais e primitivos, encontrados no nosso país). Este rapaz andava a tomar conta de ovelhas, perto de rochedos com pinturas rupestres que nunca tinha visto antes.







No meu mundo imaginário, este poderia ser um menino do Lapedo.


----------



## belem (13 Mar 2016 às 23:51)

Ibero-Insular

Como eram e quem eram os Portugueses nativos?

















































Mulher Basca.












































Este individuo da Beira, foi classificado como Ibero-Insular (mas tem dimensões cranianas bastante grandes. quiçá um exemplo de transição gradual entre Berid e Ibero-Insular (tal como o exemplo colocado logo acima). Mas a sua estrutura básica é Ibero-Insular.

PS: Estes exemplos são de França: http://i64.tinypic.com/2w2pgns.jpg, http://i63.tinypic.com/huj239.jpg







Os Iberos-Insulares estão restritos sobretudo à Peninsula Ibérica, a algumas partes de França, e de Itália (Sardenha, etc...).

«Dark, dolichocephalic, short race, called Ibero-Insular, because it is chiefly found in the Iberian peninsula and the islands of the western Mediterranean. It is found, however somewhat softened, in France ( Angoumois, Limousin, and the Perigord) and in Italy (to the south of Rome-Asoli line).»

-Deniker


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2016 às 09:47)

Segundo os dados apresentados no wikipedia (os que têm fontes credíveis) Portugal aparentemente é o segundo país do mundo com mais centenários (proporcionalmente relativamente ao total da sua população), estando apenas atrás do Japão: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centenarian
Não sei se algum país relevante faltará na lista, mas alguns sites falam em quinto lugar atual e que em 2050, Portugal passará para terceiro, ficando apenas atrás do Japão e de Espanha.
Mas provavelmente, não devem ter feito as contas, é que em 2015, o numero de centenários em Portugal, já ultrapassa os 4000 (4066). Sendo assim, estamos já em segundo neste momento (pelo menos tanto quanto sei).
De salientar o aumento bastante rápido do numero de pessoas a atingir os 100 anos, no nosso país (nos últimos anos).
Isto demonstra claramente que os Portugueses têm alguma propensão para atingir idades avançadas e que têm pacote genético para ter vidas longas.
Li há uns tempos que aparentemente também existe a dieta atlântica: http://www.tuasaude.com/dieta-atlantica/, http://www.healthylivingart.com/diets-weight-loss/the-southern-european-atlantic-diet.html


----------



## belem (31 Mar 2016 às 10:49)

belem disse:


> «Spain and Portugal showing very few common ancestors with other populations over the last 2,500 years.»
> 
> http://www.plosbiology.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pbio.1001555
> 
> Nas populações usadas no estudo, apenas a Itália teve resultados semelhantes.


«On Italy:
There is relatively little common ancestry shared between the Italian peninsula and other locations, and what there is seems to derive mostly from longer ago than 2,500 ya [i.e. ~5500 y.a.: Megalithic era onwards]. An exception is that Italy and the neighboring Balkan populations share small but significant numbers of common ancestors in the last 1,500 years [i.e. after 3750 years: since the Mycenaean period] ...

*On Iberia:
Patterns for the Iberian peninsula are similar, with both Spain and Portugal showing very few common ancestors with other populations over the last 2,500 years [i.e. 5500 years: Megalithic era onwards]. However, the rate of IBD sharing within the peninsula is much higher than within Italy...»*

...« In fact the Italian and Iberian peninsula show very low levels of "recent" relatedness with other populations, which is a bit perplexing, considering their non-negligible roles in Medieval and Modern European history. I guess that this may be partly caused by geographic barriers (mountains) and also by these areas having large populations since Antiquity or before. »


http://forwhattheywereweare.blogspot.pt/2013/06/the-less-homogeneous-european.html

As populações ibéricas estão mais relacionadas entre si, do que as populações italianas. Existe também uma maior heterogeneidade na população italiana.


----------



## Topê (7 Abr 2016 às 12:20)

Ontem estava a ver um documentário francês nos tvcines, sobre o grande pode tecnocrático da UE e como os tecnocratas controlam os destinos de 500 milhões de europeus.
E além do documentário ser super interessante, houve um pormenor que me despertou muita curiosidade foi ouvir o anterior comissário para Assuntos Económicos e Monetários, o finlandês Olli Rehn a falar francês, epah ou foi impressão minha, mas o tipo parecia que estava a falar português ou galego a sério aquilo até deu vontade de rir, o sotaque dele a falar uma língua românica iria bater na nossa entoação bastante seca dos "t" "v" "b".
Não percebo nada destes temas e estou a falar de cor, agora se o galaico-português tem como origem o latim vulgar, pergunto que língua se falaria no Norte de Portugal e Galiza antes do latim vulgar? é porque achei a entoação super idêntica, não estou aqui a dizer que uma coisa esteja relacionada, mas considerando que os nórdicos preservaram os idiomas tribais indo-europeus, poderá haver ai uma relação, achei um pormenor super interessante se conseguir sacar o Oli Rehn a falar francês no Youtube a ver se coloco aqui o video no forum.


----------



## belem (9 Abr 2016 às 11:26)

Atenção que o Latim é considerado um idioma antigo de origens indo-europeias também.
A lingua que se falava em boa parte de Portugal antes do Latim, devia ser a dos Lusitanos. Eu acredito que algo perdurou, seja no sotaque, seja em alguns provérbios, topónimos, seja em algumas palavras e expressões, deste idioma antigo.
Pena é que quase nenhuma investigação tenha sido feita para tentar saber mais sobre o idioma dos Lusitanos.
Penso que se sabe bastante mais sobre a aparência, a história, os costumes, e a genética dos Lusitanos (pelo menos neste tópico do forum, porque não vejo o tema ser apresentado/abordado (pelo menos de forma abrangente) nas escolas nem nas universidades), do que o seu idioma.


----------



## frederico (9 Abr 2016 às 19:25)

Alguns entendidos neste assunto dizem que o nosso Latim moldou-se aos sotaques que já existiam nas tribos celtas do Noroeste. O galaico-português é digamos uma língua «doce»...


----------



## frederico (9 Abr 2016 às 19:27)

belem disse:


> Segundo os dados apresentados no wikipedia (os que têm fontes credíveis) Portugal aparentemente é o segundo país do mundo com mais centenários (proporcionalmente relativamente ao total da sua população), estando apenas atrás do Japão: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centenarian
> Não sei se algum país relevante faltará na lista, mas alguns sites falam em quinto lugar atual e que em 2050, Portugal passará para terceiro, ficando apenas atrás do Japão e de Espanha.
> Mas provavelmente, não devem ter feito as contas, é que em 2015, o numero de centenários em Portugal, já ultrapassa os 4000 (4066). Sendo assim, estamos já em segundo neste momento (pelo menos tanto quanto sei).
> De salientar o aumento bastante rápido do numero de pessoas a atingir os 100 anos, no nosso país (nos últimos anos).
> ...



Tive um professor na faculdade que se lamentava da falta de fundos para fazer estudos genéticos em aldeias de Portugal com elevado número de centenários, falou-me de aldeias da Beira Baixa, da serra da Gardunha.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Abr 2016 às 21:04)

isso da língua é muito difícil visto os povos pre-romanos não deixaram escrita, a excepção da placa encontrada no sul do país, que ainda não foi decifrada no qual as letras parecem ter origem  grega ou fenícia, mas com outras desconhecidas. A peninsula Ibérica é espantosa e nos nem damos por ela. Em toda a Europa, só o Basco e o Húngaro  têm origem anterior as línguas indo-europeias


----------



## belem (10 Abr 2016 às 00:11)

camrov8 disse:


> isso da língua é muito difícil visto os povos pre-romanos não deixaram escrita, a excepção da placa encontrada no sul do país, que ainda não foi decifrada no qual as letras parecem ter origem  grega ou fenícia, mas com outras desconhecidas. A peninsula Ibérica é espantosa e nos nem damos por ela. Em toda a Europa, só o Basco e o Húngaro  têm origem anterior as línguas indo-europeias



A lingua muda facilmente com as modas e as conveniências. 
Existem mais provas do que uma placa (https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Língua_lusitana)  e não existe confirmação de Grego ou Fenício. Aparentemente o Lusitano era indo-europeu, mas paleohispânico e com umas características próprias. Eu acredito que parte do idioma Lusitano já pode ser decifrado e que com os anos, mais se irá descobrindo.

O Hungaro penso que pertence ao grupo fino-perminiano e neste grupo incluem-se mais linguas europeias, como o Finlandês e o Estoniano, que não são indo-europeias também.

Depois gostaria de abordar o tema da influência cultural lusitânica nos nossos dias.


----------



## Topê (10 Abr 2016 às 13:23)

frederico disse:


> Alguns entendidos neste assunto dizem que o nosso Latim moldou-se aos sotaques que já existiam nas tribos celtas do Noroeste. O galaico-português é digamos uma língua «doce»...




Também sou dessa opinião.
Até porque como foi dito aqui os dados arqueológicos linguísticos pré-romanos são de especial raridade, mas os restantes não.
Logo neste tema somos forçados a ter de especular um pouco e fazer algumas associações arqueologicamente sabemos  a grande celticidade do Noroeste da península. Visível na cultura castreja e as suas centenas de castros e citânias existentes, uma património arqueológico enorme visível e real na antiga Gallaecia(Norte de Portugal e Galiza)  e as suas semelhanças com os vestígios celtas das restantes nações celtas principalmente Bretanha francesa, Escócia e Irlanda. Sabemos que a antiga Gallaecia não é considerada uma nação celta devido ao facto de não dispor de uma língua/ idioma celta falada actualmente. E há como sabemos por o que está escrito por autores clássicos gregos e romanos a prova palavra "celta" identifica os Povos nativos da Gália e Penisula Ibérica e posteriormente das ilhas britânicas, logo são indesmentíveis esta partilha, esta comunhão de hábitos, cultura pré-romana do ponto de vista antropológico entre os Povos nativos do Noroeste da península e os povos das Ilhas britânicas, Gália das chamadas nações celtas.
Posto isto, considerando estes dados, considero que tenha sido muito provável que a língua falada no Noroeste peninsular seria no meu entender talvez semelhante ás línguas gaélic*as principalmente ainda faladas na Irlanda até porque são mais que notórias as ligações mitológicas,arquitectónicas e relacionamento entre a Gallaecia as raízes mais profundas galegas com a Irlanda. 
Relativo aos Lusitanos, os Lusitanos tinham um território bem maior, menos concentrado, mais disperso e com menos vestigios arqueológicos, e eram um povo no leste da província celtibero logo talvez pudessem ter um idioma diferente, se bem que estou em crer que os Lusitanos beirões teriam muitas semelhanças linguísticas, e de costumes com os galaicos, é bom entender que Portugal não existia de todo como um todo e que existiam nessa altura diferenças regionais vincadas, onde se pertenciam durante longas centenas,até milhares de anos a regiões administrativas, nações, reinos diferentes, mas como a nossa língua advém do galaico-português é natural que se procure analisar as suas mais remotas origens donde ela nasceu e o que se falava antes de ela nascer sem nunca esquecer os contributos que foram dados.
Existem marcas evidentes celtas na língua galega e no português até a utilização da repartição dos género, como no léxico, na semântica na fonética é uma influência de acordo com a conveniência actual muito sub-valorizada, ao contrário de outras influências até menores muito mais sobre-valorizadas. Mas ela está lá bem como até o nome de centenas de terras, aldeias, vilas e cidades de Portugal.*


----------



## belem (28 Abr 2016 às 14:01)

2 exemplos de Ibero-Insular da Dordogne (Dordonha), França.


----------



## belem (10 Mai 2016 às 00:29)

Indivíduo pertencente ao tronco Protomediterrânico (Combe Capelle/Predmost) no lado esquerdo e individuo pertencente ao tronco Cromagnon (provavelmente de tipo Oberkassel, etc...) no lado direito. A foto é de 2013.


----------



## belem (10 Mai 2016 às 12:03)

Não tenho ido muito ao Alto Alentejo, mas quando fui lá na última vez, lembro-me de ver uma variante cromagnoide, com grande desenvolvimento lateral e com umas órbitas bastante estreitas e rectangulares.

Quase certamente esta variante, estará presente também em algumas outras regiões rurais, como já vi nos arredores do Porto, por exemplo.

A ver se depois coloco exemplos.

Nos arredores de Óbidos, por exemplo, tenho encontrado pessoas de tipo protomediterrânico, assim como combinação entre o tronco cromagnon e protomediterrânico (que já existia na pré-história), que também pode dar origem a linhagens de aspeto bastante arcaico.
Em Muge também está descrita uma variante, que é basicamente uma combinação entre o tipo cromagnon e o tipo protomediterrânico.

O individuo português analizado pessoalmente por Roland Dixon, era uma combinação praticamente idêntica segundo este autor (entre Neanderthal e Cromagnon).

Mas em certas regiões os subtipos ainda estão bem diferenciados.


----------



## frederico (10 Mai 2016 às 20:51)

Parece-me que os portugueses em geral têm uma alimentação mais diversificada e saudável que os espanhóis, talvez isto explique o facto de termos tantos centenários, contudo isto infelizmente vai mudar pois a urbanização da população trouxe as doenças civilizacionais. Tive um professor que ainda se recorda dos tempos em que não havia casos de doença de Crohn num grande hospital do Porto. 

Apesar da cruzada contra as gorduras que teve muito marketing à mistura sabemos hoje que o principal inimigo é o açúcar, e que um dos grandes problemas responsáveis pela inflamação crónica está na proporção de glicídeos que ingerimos, especialmente mono e dissacarídeos. Consumimos excesso de pães, bolos, batata, arroz e cereais de pequeno-almoço. Os nossos antepassados consumiam mais castanha, frutos secos e acima de tudo mais leguminosas, tudo alimentos com baixo índice glicémico. O próprio pão como base tradicional da alimentação tem muito que se lhe diga. Os nossos antepassados consumiam mais papas que pão, pois era um produto mais barato de se produzir e aproveitava a totalidade do grão. As papas também são um produto muito mais saudável. Isto não implica que devamos deixar de comer pão, é preciso no entanto saber escolher e optar pelos pães tradicionais que são produzidos apenas com farinha, água e sal, sem aditivos ou açúcares, e não abusar. A cruzada contra o glúten é apenas uma paranóia moderna para vender livros e ganhar dinheiro com palestras.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Mai 2016 às 14:50)

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2016/05/27/dna-from-ancient-phoenician-stuns-scientists.html


----------



## belem (30 Mai 2016 às 00:42)

camrov8 disse:


> http://www.foxnews.com/science/2016/05/27/dna-from-ancient-phoenician-stuns-scientists.html




"U5b2c1 is considered to be one of the most ancient haplogroups in Europe and is associated with hunter-gatherer populations there,” she explained, in a press release. “It is remarkably rare in modern populations today, found in Europe at levels of less than one per cent. Interestingly, our analysis showed that Ariche's mitochondrial genetic make-up most closely matches that of the sequence of a particular modern day individual from Portugal.”

U5b2c1 é uma das linhagens mitocondriais associadas às populações de caçadores-recoletores da Europa.

Quanto ao resto do artigo, o DNA nuclear provou que a esmagadora maioria da população ibérica não está relacionada com os Fenícios.

Frederico: A genética, também tem um papel fundamental na questão dos centenários. Por uma boa razão, esse teu professor, acha que se devia fazer uma investigação nas nossas serras.


----------



## frederico (30 Mai 2016 às 02:42)

Sabe-se que houve uma civilização tartessa cuja riqueza vinha da exploração de minério na Andaluzia Ocidental e da agricultura no fértil vale do Guadalquivir. Esse civilização tinha comércio intenso com todo o Mediterrâneo, é normal que muitos comerciantes se tenham fixado ou tido filhos ao longo dos portos do_ Mare Nostrum _e que também fenícios e gregos se tenham misturado com andaluzes e algarvios.


----------



## belem (30 Mai 2016 às 10:33)

Normal deverá ser, mas acho que se exagera sobre a relevância de tal acontecimento. Aliás, não só acho, como tenho a certeza.
E mais uma vez se negligencia a infuência do povo ibérico no exterior, que é o que exatamente esta descoberta veio a demonstrar. Mas sei de bastantes mais exemplos e a uma escala bastante maior (esta artigo trata apenas de um indivíduo).


----------



## belem (30 Mai 2016 às 10:41)

«U5b2c1 has already been found in two ancient hunter-gatherers recovered from an archaeological site north-Western spain, according to Matisoo-Smith.»

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2016/05/27/dna-from-ancient-phoenician-stuns-scientists.html


----------



## camrov8 (30 Mai 2016 às 18:55)

eu sei e devia ter sido mais cauteloso, mas a parte que me chamou a atenção é o facto do tal halotipo ser praticamente inexistente na região actualmente no local onde foi achado o esqueleto e de actualmente ter a sua maior expressão na península ibérica, e como leigo penso nisto qual a probabilidade de se achar um esqueleto fenício e deste ter um adn mitocondrial raro que por acaso tem a sua maior expressão na ibéria. 
outras coisas para pensarmos:
o primeiro humano com olhos azuis foi descoberto em Espanha.
O Hallowen pode ter origem na galiza celta, o famoso jack'o lantern pode ter origem na tradição dos celtas galegos de espetarem as cabeças dos adversários nas lanças e mais tarde passaria para aboboras entre outras
a tradição do pão por Deus que já mais poderá ter origem anglo saxonica 
entre outras coisas,


----------



## Topê (30 Mai 2016 às 21:40)

camrov8 disse:


> eu sei e devia ter sido mais cauteloso, mas a parte que me chamou a atenção é o facto do tal halotipo ser praticamente inexistente na região actualmente no local onde foi achado o esqueleto e de actualmente ter a sua maior expressão na península ibérica, e como leigo penso nisto qual a probabilidade de se achar um esqueleto fenício e deste ter um adn mitocondrial raro que por acaso tem a sua maior expressão na ibéria.
> outras coisas para pensarmos:
> o primeiro humano com olhos azuis foi descoberto em Espanha.
> O Hallowen pode ter origem na galiza celta, o famoso jack'o lantern pode ter origem na tradição dos celtas galegos de espetarem as cabeças dos adversários nas lanças e mais tarde passaria para aboboras entre outras
> ...



Sabes que a ciência tem muito de politica também, digamos que não seria muito cómodo para o mundo anglo-saxónico no seculo XIX com Inglaterra e Espanha a competirem em varios tabuleiros de disputas coloniais, religiosas, de hegemonia mundial,definir que a origem do homem europeu, ou por exemplo da cultura e legado celtas possam ter surgido e ter tido origem na Penisula Ibérica, na periferia e não o contrário.
Uma coisa tenho cada vez mais a sensação que muito da mitologia, simbologia, produção cultural tenha tido origem mesmo cá na penisula ibérica e cá na parte Oeste da Penisula incluindo o sul. E refiro-me precisamente ao que conhecemos hoje como cultura ou identidade celta, o património simbólico, arquitectónico, arqueológico da penisula ibérica é tão mas tão rico que pergunto-me se a origem do que conhecemos por povos celtas tenha sido mesmo na região dos Alpes, porque não aqui na penisula ibérica? quem eram os povos ibéricos antes de Vikings, Visigodos, árabes, fenícios? Na minha modesta e parcial opinião eram celtas que foram para outras partes da Europa daqui, foram de cá para lá e não de lá para cá.
Os genes quase primitivos, idioma, dos Bascos é um mistério tão mas tão grande que põem tudo em causa.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Mai 2016 às 23:28)

os genes mostram pouca miscigenação os bascos defenderam com unhas e dentes a sua cultura e língua o resto por motivos que não se sabe absorvemos o latim esquecendo por completo a língua original, assimilamos os suevos e afins que vieram em paz já os visigodos vieram a lei do aço tal como os vikings que mal viram que tinhamos cavalaria visigoda passaram ao comercio do sal do norte do país e trouxeram o bacalhau, muita gente veio uns ficaram outros partiram


----------



## belem (31 Mai 2016 às 01:28)

camrov8 disse:


> eu sei e devia ter sido mais cauteloso, mas a parte que me chamou a atenção é o facto do tal halotipo ser praticamente inexistente na região actualmente no local onde foi achado o esqueleto e de actualmente ter a sua maior expressão na península ibérica,.



O tal haplótipo é considerado um dos mais antigos da Europa, foi encontrado em 2 caçadores da pré-história ibéricos e ainda que raro, foi encontrado na população moderna portuguesa (tendo a maior semelhança sido encontrada em Portugal).
Isto reforça o que tem sido exposto neste tópico, seja por estudos esqueléticos, seja por estudos genéticos.




camrov8 disse:


> e como leigo penso nisto qual a probabilidade de se achar um esqueleto fenício e deste ter um adn mitocondrial raro que por acaso tem a sua maior expressão na ibéria.



Mais esqueletos fenícios teriam que ser analizados.



camrov8 disse:


> o primeiro humano com olhos azuis foi descoberto em Espanha.



Penso que essa informação é disputada:

http://www.thoughtpursuits.com/blue-eyes-originated-10000-years-ago-black-sea-region/

O que tinha visto originalmente foi de 6000 a 10.000 anos. Só que quem publicou essa notícia, resolveu colocar a data mais antiga. De todas as formas 8.000 anos seria ligeiramente anterior a La Brana e mutação ocorreria ainda algo longe (junto ao Mar Negro).
Li algures que esta mutação terá viajado de Leste para Oeste da Europa, ainda antes de aparecer a agricultura.


----------



## belem (31 Mai 2016 às 01:36)

camrov8 disse:


> os genes mostram pouca miscigenação os bascos defenderam com unhas e dentes a sua cultura e língua o resto por motivos que não se sabe absorvemos o latim esquecendo por completo a língua original, assimilamos os suevos e afins que vieram em paz já os visigodos vieram a lei do aço tal como os vikings que mal viram que tinhamos cavalaria visigoda passaram ao comercio do sal do norte do país e trouxeram o bacalhau, muita gente veio uns ficaram outros partiram


´


Na Peninsula Ibérica existem 2 grandes horizontes pré-históricos na população moderna.

Os Bascos pertencem sobretudo a um e os Portugueses sobretudo a outro.

Depois irei abordar esse tema.


----------



## belem (31 Mai 2016 às 13:33)

Já que o tema ficou no ar, aqui vão mais achas para a fogueira (e este estudo também foi feito na Tunísia):

*«Abstract*
The first large-scale fine characterization of Tunisian H lineages clarifies that the post-Last glacial maximum expansion originating in Iberia not only led to the resettlement of Europe but also of North Africa. We found that 46% of 81 Tunisian H lineages subscreened for 1,580 bp in mtDNA coding region were affiliated with H1 and H3 subhaplogroups, which are known to have originated in Iberia. Although no signs of local expansion were detected, which would allow a clear dating of their introduction, the younger and less diverse Tunisian H1 and H3 lineages indicate Iberia as the radiating centre. Major contributions from historical migrations to this Iberian genetic imprint in Tunisia were ruled out by the mtDNA gene pool similarity between Berber/Arab/cosmopolitan samples and some "Andalusian" communities, settled by the descendents of the "Moors" who once lived in Iberia for 10 centuries (between 8th and 17th centuries), before being expelled to Tunisia.»

Copyright 2009 Wiley-Liss, Inc.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19090581


Maju aqui fez uma boa síntese (que já tinha colocado aqui no tópico, mas achei pertinente ressuscitar):

«*Haplogroup U* (U6):*

It is noticeable that U* (U6) was already important in southern Iberia in pre-Neolithic times, what may contradictMaca-Mayer's rather forced interpretation of the U6 variability and spread. She argues for Iberian U6 to be not older than 10,000 years ago but she fails to provide an archaeological mechanism for that migration
	
(while disregarding as merely accidental the fact that the highest variability of U6 is in Iberia and Western Berbers, and not in her alleged urheimat of the Nile). All that reasoning is founded in two factors:

1. That U6 is almost not found in Europe outside Iberia (though in fact it is occasionally found in France and Italy, with an unnamed distinct subclade unique to Sardinia)

2. That Oranian (Iberomaurusian culture) expanded from East to West (against the C-14 actual datations).

I suspect (and this suspicion grows stronger the more I read on the matter) that Oranian does actually honor its original name of Iberomaurusian and is derived from the Gravetto-Solutrean of southern Iberia, expanding from West to East in North Africa, bringing with it European haplogroups like U6, H and V (and maybe also Y-DNA R1b, rather common in Sudan and Upper Egypt) as well as technlogical and artitistic manifestations. U6 would then be the product of an early UP founder effect in southern Iberia, much like U8a among Basques. The counter-tide would belong to Capsian culture, which would have brought Y-DNA E1b1b (maybe together withmtDNA L, too common in North Africa to be just product of the rather minor trans-Saharan slave trade) as well as Afroasiatic languages.



MtDNA H lineages from Tunisia are less diverse and within the variability found in Iberia. Therefore they are most probably a derivate. This fits terribly well with what I have been pondering in the last months or even years about the early origins of North Africans and specifically of Oranian culture (also known as Iberomaurusian) , so I'm quite excited about it.
Let's reconsider all elements:

*Genetics:*

· North African *mtDNA H* derived from Iberian H (also notice the relatively high concentration *haplogroup V* in Tunisia and nearby areas, that must be of European origin as well)

· North African *mtDNA U6* less diverse than Iberian one. The lack of U6 elswhere in Europe and the greater diversity of its derived subclade U6a in NE Africa, has led some scholars to think it arrived from West Asia. But overall Iberia has by large the highest diversity of this clade, followed by Morocco, including haplogroups U6b and U6c, that are not found in NE Africa. See my earlier post on U6 and the Maca-Meyer paper on the matter.

· Odd rather common *R1b* ill-studied clades in NE Africa (Sudan, Upper Egypt) and also in Northern Cameroon, where it's dominant among some groups. While in this case the diversity argument is not so clear (most Iberian and European R1b belongs to a single subclade - but not all), we can't forget that Y-DNA is potentially much more susceptible to drift and that, in Western Europe, was affected by the LGM bottleneck and the Epipaleolithic demographic movements after it may have spread into Africa. R1b is not dominant but it's still a somewhat important haplogroup in NW Africa (I understand that the Capsian/Afroasiatic countertide replaced it largely by E1b1). Most North African R1b haplotypes connect much better with European than with West Asian clades in fact (there is one exception though).

*Archaeology:*

· The curious synchretic SE *Iberian Gravetto-Solutrean culture* dates from c. 22,000 BP (late 20th century calibrations, today it'd be probably somewhat older, like 25,000 BP maybe). The Solutrean of Mallaetes and Parpalló is among the oldest ones (only surpassed by that of Dordogne) but, unlike what happened in the Franco-Cantabrian region, where it became dominant soon after, in SE Iberia, it suffered a Gravettizing reaction that created a unique techno-cultural complex. Some of their artifacts fit extremely well with the back-tipped style found in North Africa, that also follow the all-covering Solutrean style of retouch.

· The Oranian culture of North Africa, concentrated along the coasts, was early on called Iberomaurusian because the affinities with Iberian techno-complex appeared evident. Later, as doubts about its origin mounted up, it was renamed Oranian. In the last times it has been common to claim that Oranian arrived from Sudan or Egypt but that is not the least clear in fact. What does appear to have migrated from that area is the Epipaleolithic, maybe even Mesolithic (grain-gathering) Capsian culture, that has a more interior distributon and that was probably the one spreading Afroasiatic (Berber) language in the area. Oranian earliest dates are of c. 20,000 BP and its human remains are considered Crô-Magnon type, a type that was most common in Europe with the Gravettian culture (though in Mediterranean Iberia also within the "Solutrean").

· The Qurta rock art of Upper Egypt (right in the crossroads where later Capsian may have originated) is incredibly similar to European rock art, specially to that of Côa valley in Portugal (see previous post on this matter). This artwork is dated to c. 16,000 BP.

All these archaeological elements fit in a chronological sequence Iberia-NW Africa-NE Africa that would be partly reversed later on with the Capsian (which did not arrive to Iberia though). The rather good match with genetic identifiers also seems to support this scheme. Maybe some corners need to be polished but I am every day much more persuaded that the ultimate origin of North Africans is in Europe, specifically in Iberia, rather that West Asia - even if later waves from the Nile and West Asia itself may have obscured this correlation.»


Aqui existe mais informação sobre uma expansão pré-histórica a partir da Peninsula Ibérica (neste caso dando particular ênfase ao haplogrupo maternal H):

«The enhanced genealogical resolution clearly shows that sub-clades of haplogroup H have highly distinctive geographical distributions. The patterns of frequency and diversity suggest that haplogroup H entered Europe from the Near East ∼20,000–25,000 years ago, around the time of the Last Glacial Maximum (LGM), and some sub-clades re-expanded from an Iberian refugium when the glaciers retreated ∼15,000 years ago. This shows that a large fraction of the maternal ancestry of modern Europeans traces back to the expansion of hunter-gatherer populations at the end of the last Ice Age.»

http://genome.cshlp.org/content/15/1/19.full


----------



## camrov8 (31 Mai 2016 às 23:08)

a historia tem de ser vista com olhos de vêr. Infelizmente o forte da pesquisas arqueológicas em portugal foram numa era negra do país a ditadura, por exp.
A famosa arcada da U. Coimbra é para inglês pois so o arranque duma é original o resto foi mandado erigir por quêm exacto Salazar  e o departamento de arquitectura que teoricamente faz parte do edificio original so uma parede é verdadeira. 
O Castelo dos templários de almourol é praticamente todo obra Salazarenta  todos os povos que deixaram registo são vistos como invasores o que não é verdade o Suevos e algumas tribos germânicas fizeram acordos com a população existente os visigoticos já tem mais de verdadeiro pois vieram a mando dos romanos que também sofreram com os visigodos 
e a alguma pesquisa tem de ser feitas por estrangeiro pois não lhe damos valor
http://news.cision.com/pt/canal-historia/r/historia-estreia-piratas-e-templarios,c635899228330000000


----------



## frederico (1 Jun 2016 às 02:47)

Uns dias de férias e decidi ir ao cromeleque dos Almendres. Desaconselho a estrada está mesmo muito má e eu com um jipe não me safei bem...

Já se falou aqui de muita coisa de alimentação e DNA e tal mas pouco de religião...

É que nós temos um culto único e é estranho pois em Espanha não existe. Só em Portugal embora digam que foi instituído em Alenquer pela Rainha Santa... já era muito anterior a isso, as origens perdem-se nos alvores da nacionalidade.

Falo do culto do Espírito Santo, que desapareceu da maior parte do país, mas persistiu, por exemplo, nos Açores. Um culto popular, sem intervenção do clero, mas que foi muito adulterado pela Igreja... havia até Impérios de mulheres...

O Portugal pré-Inquisição tem muitas coisas digamos peculiares ou mesmo estranhas na religião.


----------



## Topê (1 Jun 2016 às 12:30)

frederico disse:


> Uns dias de férias e decidi ir ao cromeleque dos Almendres. Desaconselho a estrada está mesmo muito má e eu com um jipe não me safei bem...
> 
> Já se falou aqui de muita coisa de alimentação e DNA e tal mas pouco de religião...
> 
> ...



Penso que isso um traço comum a toda a Europa, ao contrário do Médio Oriente nessa altura bem mais evoluído do ponto de vista civilizacional  que a Europa, um exemplo disso mesmo é a própria absorção do cristianismo pelo Império Romano como uma religião unificada e monoteísta e a constituição dos Santos que basicamente substituíram os diferentes cultos e Deuses que o Roma possuía.
O cristianismo é algo muito importante para a penisula Ibérica,1º na formação dos Reinos cristãos que constituíram as nações ibéricas e numa 2ª fase na empreitada dos Descobrimentos, que basicamente surgiram também como uma necessidade do o mundo cristão de encontrar alternativas as Rotas orientais travadas com o Império Otomano, em Portugal no discurso politicamente correcto valoriza actualmente e bem, mas no meu entender de forma um pouco exagerada a presença árabe em Portugal, é bom referir que essa mesma presença é mais remota que a presença Otomana em muitas partes e regiões da Europa Oriental e mesmo central.
A reconquista foi muito eficaz e implacável, isso explica que ao contrário da Europa central e oriental onde até na Polónia, Mar negro á bem pouco tempo ainda existiam minorias tártaras muçulmanas, na Península Ibérica não existiu nenhum grupo étnico muçulmana género enclave, capaz de resistir e sobreviver e perdurar no tempo isso é a maior prova de como a reconquista foi um processo muito eficaz.   
Agora existem coisas que perduraram varias particularidades no mundo cristão, mas Portugal sempre foi um braço do Vaticano  ao longo da sua Historia e muito da Grandeza imperial portuguesa deve-se ao levar o cristianismo a outras partes do mundo.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Jun 2016 às 23:05)

não só em Portugal mas praticamente todas as festas cristãs têm origem pagã a igreja não conseguia eliminar o culto a entidades pagãs, o natal acredita-se tem origem no sol dies natalis, ou no dies sol invictus. o carnaval também, a pascoa crê-se que tem origem nas festa das sementeiras e na deusa celta aester que deu origem a easter  a pascoa, os santos populares  calham na perfeição nos ritos ao sol. Até os cristianismo usou a data da pascoa judaica, graças aos céus que se foram mantendo algumas , como os caretos que não são só em lazarim em Mira distrito de Coimbra tambem se aguentaram


----------



## frederico (2 Jun 2016 às 21:45)

O interessante é que estes rituais são comuns a todos os povos europeus, haverá uma origem comum? Estou certo que sim. 

Por exemplo vem aí a noite de São João e muito há a dizer do ponto de vista místico e religioso. 

No Algarve a tradição passava por fazer a fogueira de alecrim e saltar. Havia tradições com um fundo mágico ligadas à tentativa de previsão do futuro ou criação de amuletos. Era ainda tradição tomar banho à noite em tanques, pegos, ribeiros e ribeiras. As lendas falam ainda em magias que árabes e judeus faziam. Tradições idênticas existem por toda a Europa. No sotavento havia quem tomasse um banho santo antes do nascer do sol no dia 24 e fizesse o juízo do ano pela maré.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Jun 2016 às 23:46)

não só no Algarve as fogueiras de são João são bem famosas no porto, nos paíse escandinavos chama-me mid summer e calha na altura do são joão e as tradição também mete fogueiras eu suspeito que tem a ver com espalhar de culturas, a maioria das festas calha em ritos romanos ou celtas e alguns escandinavos que os Vikings devem ter disseminado


----------



## Paelagius (3 Jun 2016 às 00:44)

camrov8 disse:


> não só no Algarve as fogueiras de são João são bem famosas no porto, nos paíse escandinavos chama-me mid summer e calha na altura do são joão e as tradição também mete fogueiras eu suspeito que tem a ver com espalhar de culturas, a maioria das festas calha em ritos romanos ou celtas e alguns escandinavos que os Vikings devem ter disseminado



Também festeja-se o São João em Génova (Itália) com uma enorme fogueira.


----------



## frederico (3 Jun 2016 às 01:03)

O São João é o solstício de Verão. Será que seríamos uma melhor sociedade se resgatássemos estes rituais e os despíssemos do carácter comercial e de massas? Penso que sim.

Não é só os rituais que temos em comum.

Portugal é um país temperado tal como o resto da Europa. Algo de estranho se passou aqui, de muito estranho que ainda não consigo compreender e que se traduz numa difícil relação com as árvores. A Europa industrial conservou as folhosas nas partilhas das terras, como sebes, e em bosques públicos. Cá arrasou-se mesmo tudo e continua-se a arrasar.

Por exemplo. No sotavento Algarvio o freixo foi muito comum em todos os vales e agora em anos recentes devido ao abandono parcial dos campos cessaram um pouco as limpezas. O freixo está a voltar mesmo em paisagens áridas como as que ocorrem perto do Guadiana. No passado houve freixos gigantes no sotavento Algarvio. Ainda há meia dúzia de árvores muito velhas escondidas.

Além do freixo também havia choupo-negro e choupo-branco. A amieiro. Agora são raros, amieiros então não se encontram. O plátano dá-se bem. O meu avô tem duas nogueiras. Havia castanheiros na serra do Caldeirão. Se isto era o Algarve...

O Alentejo teve grandes carvalhais. No século XIX vastas áreas do Alentejo agora com montado eram charnecas sem árvores. Ainda há carvalhos e alguma regeneração do carvalhal no Alto Alentejo e no Alentejo Litoral. E galerias ripícolas que em grandeza das árvores não ficam atrás de uma Inglaterra ou Alemanha. O Alentejo árido e de montado é uma criação humana. Apenas algumas áreas localizadas, devido a um micro-clima mais seco e a solos mais agrestes seriam mais estepárias.

Se isto era o Sul que dizer do Norte...

Os nossos antepassados viveram certamente num país com uma paisagem pouco diferente da que ocorre em França ou no Norte de Itália, mas com mais árvores de folha persistente.


----------



## frederico (3 Jun 2016 às 01:09)

camrov8 disse:


> a historia tem de ser vista com olhos de vêr. Infelizmente o forte da pesquisas arqueológicas em portugal foram numa era negra do país a ditadura, por exp.
> A famosa arcada da U. Coimbra é para inglês pois so o arranque duma é original o resto foi mandado erigir por quêm exacto Salazar  e o departamento de arquitectura que teoricamente faz parte do edificio original so uma parede é verdadeira.
> O Castelo dos templários de almourol é praticamente todo obra Salazarenta  todos os povos que deixaram registo são vistos como invasores o que não é verdade o Suevos e algumas tribos germânicas fizeram acordos com a população existente os visigoticos já tem mais de verdadeiro pois vieram a mando dos romanos que também sofreram com os visigodos
> e a alguma pesquisa tem de ser feitas por estrangeiro pois não lhe damos valor
> http://news.cision.com/pt/canal-historia/r/historia-estreia-piratas-e-templarios,c635899228330000000




Um pouco por causa do sucesso das teorias da conspiração os estrangeiros começam a descobrir que Portugal tem monumentos templários e tem também os seus mistérios. Por acaso sucede que esses locais templários estão associados a antigos locais de culto pré-cristão. Muitos dos locais de culto do cristianismo já existiam antes, aliás Portugal para o seu tamanho tem uma concentração enorme de locais com culto muito antigo. Há quem diga que isto se deve ao facto de sermos a extremidade ocidental da Europa, o Ocidente tem uma forte carga mística. Por vezes esses locais são muito discretos, assinalados com uma pequena e modesta capelinha ou um portal de uma Igreja com símbolos especiais.


----------



## frederico (3 Jun 2016 às 01:12)

Mais uma nota.

Portugal teve cultura comunitária no Norte.

A cultura comunitária está bem entranhada nos povos do Norte da Europa e em Portugal viria do período pré-romano.

A questão é se a nossa sociedade tivesses mais influências da cultura comunitária de Rio de Onor e de Pitões de Júnias? É que é uma cultura que se opõe a um estatismo. O Corvo também teve sistema idêntico. E as pessoas entendem-se, e há um equilíbrio com a Natureza...


----------



## Topê (3 Jun 2016 às 12:12)

Além das que já referi sobre a Historia oficial neste caso da Península Ibérica que me suscitam e não só a mim mas a vários autores algumas duvidas.
Á outros episódios e  que me levam a colocar em causa a Historia oficial muito condicionada pelas potências e pela politica circunstancial de cada época histórica. Por exemplo a nível do novo mundo, colocam a Diáspora portuguesa apenas confinada ao Brasil, algo que me suscita muitas duvidas é o Canadá, existe palavra que soa mais a português que o Canadá? sinceramente existem localidades nos Açores com o nome Canada, canadas significam zonas de canas. Sinceramente e vou ser muito caustico a treta de que a palavra " Canada" vem do nomes indignas americanos não me convence nada e não é só a mim. Para não falar da usurpação da Terra Nova e Lavrador, pelo mundo anglo-saxónico, ai nem sequer á margem para duvidas, que transpira Portugalidade. Cada vez mais olho para Historia institucional com muitas reservas e com um sentido critico.


----------



## Paelagius (3 Jun 2016 às 12:38)

frederico disse:


> O Alentejo árido e de montado é uma criação humana.



Culpa da reforma agrária comunista. O alentejo foi em tempos o celeiro de Portugal.


----------



## Topê (3 Jun 2016 às 12:52)

Paelagius disse:


> Culpa da reforma agrária comunista. O alentejo foi em tempos o celeiro de Portugal.



Verdade seja dita, com a actividade vinicula em grande escala e de sucesso, grandes areas do Alentejo têm uma paisagem até bem verdejante e bucólica, também por culpa da intervenção humana, nota-se bem a diferença entre o Alentejo e o interior espanhol.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Jun 2016 às 21:33)

é verdade muitos castros  foram achados em locais onde existem ermidas pelos meus lados ainda há uns anos foi descoberto um durante as obras de recuperação de uma ermida, muita coisa esta por descobrir outro esta irremediavelmente perdido


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2016 às 11:37)

E  os últimos achados de R1b na Europa, remontam de facto para o período dos caçadores da pré-história, e não para colonizadores mais recentes vindos das estepes asiáticas ou da Anatólia.

Na Rússia europeia (Samara) foi encontrado um caçador mesolítico (que existiu há cerca de 7.000 anos) com R1b.

E agora mais recentemente um achado ainda mais antigo (14.000 anos) proveniente da Itália (Villabruna) dá-nos conta de um caçador epipaleolítico também com este haplogrupo (R1b).

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature17993.html

A ver até onde isto vai dar.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Jun 2016 às 13:56)

Em Génova (Itália) existe uma afinidade com a língua portuguesa.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Jun 2016 às 19:08)

sim mas sempre com ossadas, no estudo relaciona-se com o genoma de alguém que vive em portugal e secalhar agora esta a tomar café no café central da sua terra
os pirineus sempre foram um problema para quem quer a nossa iberia , que o digam Rolando Napoleão e muitos outros


----------



## Paelagius (7 Jun 2016 às 00:36)

Paelagius disse:


> Em Génova (Itália) existe uma afinidade com a língua portuguesa.



E como estamos num fórum dedicado à meteorologia, partilho as previsões meteorológicas em genovês

genovês - português - italiano
u ma - o mar - il mare
legero aumentu - ligeiro aumento - legero calo
remescou - remexeu - ha mescolato
a partir da - a partir da - a partire da
diminuçu - diminuição - diminuzione
quatorze - quatorze/catorze - quattordici
nêuve - nove - nove [nóóvé]
sezze - dezasseis - seidici
êutto - oito - otto
agitado - agitado - agitato

Notas: Génova fica relativamente próxima de França e do Principado do Mónaco (±150km). É normal que o dialeto também partilhe parecenças de pronunciação com a língua francesa pela questão de proximidade geográfica. Foi uma das quatro Repúblicas Marítimas Italianas. Crê-se que os marinheiros portugueses e genoveses conseguissem entender-se no passado, aliás, crê-se que Cristóvão Colombo tenha nascido em Génova.


----------



## belem (7 Jun 2016 às 14:04)

Na Sardenha também existe uma variante relativamente semelhante ao Português/Espanhol.


----------



## Paelagius (7 Jun 2016 às 15:57)

belem disse:


> Na Sardenha também existe uma variante relativamente semelhante ao Português/Espanhol.



É possível. A Sardenha foi uma colónia da República de Génova.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Jun 2016 às 21:14)

eu acho que tem a ver com a raiz das linguas , por exemplo se forem ver os numeros muitos apesar de grafia diferente teem som semelhante o 3 é o caso mais famoso


----------



## belem (25 Jul 2016 às 23:40)

> Parece-me que os portugueses em geral têm uma alimentação mais diversificada e saudável que os espanhóis, talvez isto explique o facto de termos tantos centenários, contudo isto infelizmente vai mudar pois a urbanização da população trouxe as doenças civilizacionais. Tive um professor que ainda se recorda dos tempos em que não havia casos de doença de Crohn num grande hospital do Porto.
> 
> Apesar da cruzada contra as gorduras que teve muito marketing à mistura sabemos hoje que o principal inimigo é o açúcar, e que um dos grandes problemas responsáveis pela inflamação crónica está na proporção de glicídeos que ingerimos, especialmente mono e dissacarídeos. Consumimos excesso de pães, bolos, batata, arroz e cereais de pequeno-almoço. Os nossos antepassados consumiam mais castanha, frutos secos e acima de tudo mais leguminosas, tudo alimentos com baixo índice glicémico. O próprio pão como base tradicional da alimentação tem muito que se lhe diga. Os nossos antepassados consumiam mais papas que pão, pois era um produto mais barato de se produzir e aproveitava a totalidade do grão. As papas também são um produto muito mais saudável. Isto não implica que devamos deixar de comer pão, é preciso no entanto saber escolher e optar pelos pães tradicionais que são produzidos apenas com farinha, água e sal, sem aditivos ou açúcares, e não abusar. A cruzada contra o glúten é apenas uma paranóia moderna para vender livros e ganhar dinheiro com palestras.



Interessante o que contas, depois vou abordar isso com mais atenção.




*Portugal: Europe's best-kept foodie secret*



By Paul Ames, for CNN

Updated 0901 GMT (1701 HKT) July 8, 2016

(CNN)Portuguese cuisine rarely travels well.

The cooking of mainland Europe's westernmost country is deeply rooted in the freshest local ingredients.
Superlative seafood, sun-ripened fruit, lamb raised on flower-speckled meadows, free-range pigs gorging on acorns beneath oak forests.
Without them, it just doesn't taste the same.
So while diners worldwide crowd Italian trattorias, French bistros and Spanish tapas bars, Portuguese restaurants abroad generally cater to melancholy emigrants seeking in vain to matar saudades (kill their longing) for mom's home-cooked food.
Things are changing.
The success of Portuguese chefs like George Mendes in New York and Nuno Mendes (no relation) in London is generating a global buzz about the cooking of their homeland.
Regular visitors have long been in on the secret, but here are 20 reasons why Portugal should be on every foodie traveler's list.




*1. Piscivore perfection*

In Europe, only Icelanders eat more fish than the Portuguese.
Superstar chef Ferran Adria says seafood from Portugal's Atlantic waters is the world's best -- and he's Spanish.
Markets glimmer with a startling variety, from baby cuttlefish to U-boat-sized tuna.
If your food heaven is fresh seabass expertly barbequed with a hint of lemon, garlic and olive oil, this is the place.
Best eaten by the sea in restaurants like Sao Roque in Lagos, Restinga in Alvor,Furnas in Ericeira, Azenhas do Mar or Restaurante da Adraga west of Sintra,Ribamar in Sesimbra, or Doca do Cavacas on Madeira island.





*2. Liquid gold*






The basis of Portuguese gastronomy.
Drive the backroads of the Alentejo, Beira Interior and Tras-os-Montes regions and you'll weave through endless olive groves.
Olive oil is the basis of Portuguese cooking, whether it's used to slow-cook salt-cod, dribbled into soups or simply soaked up with hot-from-the-oven bread.
Exports have quadrupled over the past decade as the world wakes up to the quality of Portugal's liquid gold, either from big-time producers like Gallo and Oliveira da Serra, or hand-crafted, single-farm oils.
The latest prize: a gold medal for Olmais Organic oil at the World's Best Olive Oils awards in New York.

*3. The national boiled dinner*
Portugal's cooking is rigorously regional: meaty and robust in the north, Mediterranean in the south.
Yet one dish unites the country: cozido.
Best eaten as a big family lunch, this is a boiled one-pot featuring a hunk of beef, various piggy bits, sometimes chicken, always cabbage, potatoes, carrots, turnips and an array of sausage, including paprika-spiced chourico and cumin-flavored blood pudding.
There are regional variations: in the Algarve they add chickpeas and mint; expect lamb and pumpkin in the Alentejo, sweet potatoes on Madeira.
In the Azores islands, cozido is slow-cooked by volcano in underground pits.

*4. Lisbon's gourmet awakening*
A new generation of chefs is shaking up the capital's restaurant scene with ultra-modern takes on gastronomic tradition.
Leading the charge is Jose Avillez.
His Belcanto restaurant facing the Sao Carlos theater won a second Michelin star in 2014.
Its menu features braised red mullet with liver sauce, clams and cornmeal; oxtail with foie gras, chickpeas and creamy sheep cheese.
Rivals include Henrique Sa Pessoa's new Alma restaurant, just round the corner and wowing diners with the likes of hake with burnt leek and hazelnuts; or Joao Rodrigues, voted chef-of-the-year with his riverside Feitoria.
Sa Pessoa and other celebrity chefs offer cheap and cheerful alternatives at the Ribeira market food hall.
Belcanto | Largo de Sao Carlos, 10 Chiado, Lisbon 1200-410 Portugal

*5. King cod*
They say Portugal has 365 recipes for cooking salt cod.
In fact there are many more.
Bacalhau is served "a bras" with scrambled eggs, olives and fries; as fish cakes (pasteis de bacalhau) alongside black-eyed-peas; barbequed, oven-baked or simply boiled with cabbage and carrots, then drizzled in olive oil.
Crumbled with cornbread in the university city of Coimbra, baked under mayonnaise Ze-do-Pipo-style in Porto, chopped into a favorite Lisbon salad with chickpeas and onion, bacalhau is always close to the Portuguese soul.
It's available everywhere, but Lisbon's Laurentina restaurant may just serve the best.
Restaurante Laurentina o Rei do Bacalhau | Avenida Conde Valbom, 71 A, Lisbon 1050-067 Portugal


*6. Say Queijo*





Relatively unknown, the melty Serra da Estrela cheese is made from ewes' milk.
Why Portugal's cheeses are not better known is a mystery.
True, amarelo da Beira Baixa -- a herby goat-and-sheep-milk mix, was judged the world's greatest in a tasting organized by Wine Spectator and Vanity Fair a few years back.
Yet creamy Serra da Estrela from the milk of ewes raised in Portugal's loftiest mountain range; hard, pungent cow's-milk cheeses made on the precipitous mid-Atlantic slopes of Sao Jorge island; or peppery Terrincho produced in remote Tras-os-Montes, remain largely unknown.
Such dairy delights may be served as appetizers or after a meal with red wine or port, sometimes accompanied with quince jam (marmelada).

*7. Porto's tasty trinity*
In the 15th century, patriotic Porto donated all its meat to Prince Henry the Navigator to feed his soldiers when they sailed off to do battle in Morocco.
Left with just offal, they concocted a dish which remains the city's signature: tripas a moda do Porto.
It's not for the faint-hearted: a stew of butter beans, calves' feet, pigs' ears and peppery chourico as well as the tripe -- the chewy white lining of cow's stomach.
Ever since, inhabitants of Portugal's second city have been known as tripeiros -- tripe-eaters.
Porto's other best-known dishes: slices of deep-fried octopus and monster meat sandwiches smothered in spicy sauce and named francesinhas -- or little French girls.

*8. Going with the grain*
The Portuguese are Europe's biggest rice-eaters, outpacing Spaniards and Italians, but while paella and risotto are globally ubiquitous, Portugal's arroz dishes are unjustly neglected.
Arroz de marisco is sumptuous: sloppy rice cooked in a garlicky, cilantro-infused tomato sauce fortified with a multitude of shellfish, which can include lobster, crab, clams and shrimp.
You can taste top-notch versions at Cantinho do Mar in seaside Praia da Vieira de Leiria; O Faroleiro overlooking the spectacular Guincho beach in Cascais; orMarisqueira Rui in Silves, the old Moorish capital of the Algarve.
Other classic rice dishes: arroz de pato, oven-baked with duck; arroz de cabidela, involving lots of chicken blood; and sweet, cinnamon-scented arroz doce for dessert.
Cantinho do Mar | Avenida Marginal 87 Praia da Vieira, Vieira de Leiria 2430 - 696 Portugal

*9. Wild pigs*
Portugal enjoys some of the world's juiciest pork and tastiest ham as a by-product of its thriving cork industry.
Semi-wild black pigs grow fat on a diet of acorns dropped by the forests of cork oaks across the southern Alentejo region.
The resultant porco preto is marbled with fat, filled with flavor.
Cured ham (presunto) made from these beasts -- especially from the border town of Barrancos -- rivals the best from Spain or Italy.
The Alentejo's most distinctive dish combines clams with garlic-and-red-pepper-marinated pork.

*10. The old school*
Just about every provincial town has a least one old-school restaurant cooking time-honored dishes unique to their region.
Examples: Porto Santana serving vinegary dogfish soup in the whitewashed town of Alcacer do Sal; Cafe Correia famed for stuffed squid in Vila do Bispo; Aveiro's O Telheiro and its eel stew; the Solar Bragancano whose seasonal partridge, pheasant and boar dishes make a trip to Braganca worthwhile.
Portuguese towns also have a bunch of informal restaurant categories: tascas are wine taverns serving hearty lunches; cervejarias are for seafood and chilled beer; pastelarias are nominally pastry shops, but also serve lunchtime dishes.


http://edition.cnn.com/2016/07/08/foodanddrink/portugal-food/


----------



## belem (26 Jul 2016 às 23:49)

Acho que faltou uma referência sobre os nossos vinhos.

Temos imensas castas e uma tradição vinícola tremenda.

Os nosso vinhos ganham frequentemente prémios mundiais de qualidade, sejam verdes ou tintos...


----------



## belem (30 Jul 2016 às 16:13)

Depois gostaria de fazer uma maior menção a um grupo de caçadores pré-históricos, menos conhecidos que os de Muge, que viviam na bacia do Rio Douro, particularmente no interior. Parece-me quase certo que estas gentes tiveram um impacto importante na população portuguesa moderna e nativa, dos dias de hoje. Esta região foi outro «hotspot» para os caçadores pré-históricos portugueses (com um clima relativamente ameno, muita água, vegetação e caça). Aqui a transição foi ainda mais lenta, que em Muge e a agricultura (que apareceu aqui mais tarde), se iniciou muito lentamente e durante muito tempo se concentrou sobretudo numa pastorícia rústica e simples. Mesmo alguns milhares de anos, após a chegada da agricultura, a caça tinha ainda um enorme significado para as gentes locais, como se pode ver pelas ossadas presentes na região e pelas ferramentas usadas, bastante arcaicas para o seu tempo, fortalecendo a teoria de que os caçadores poderão ter adoptado um modo de vida diferente ou terão tido um forte impacto nos primeiros povoamentos neolíticos da região. Já o Neolítico ia mais avançado, ainda haviam famílias a usar regularmente grutas, e cujas atividades diárias, deixavam marcas nos seus ossos. Era relativamente normal, haver lesões normalmente relacionadas com atividades diárias de recoleção, locomoção, preparação de peles para vestuário (?), etc... E não necessariamente devido a violência entre humanos. Era também normal ter artrites, ter cáries (no caso de Muge, tal era atribuido ao consumo de figos silvestres), ainda que para o último caso, tal era menos comum no passado, do que nos dias de hoje. Tal devia ser debilitante (provavelmente usavam plantas contra as dores?), mas vários esqueletos, surgem também sem patologias ou lesões graves.
A zona de Foz Côa, é um testemunho real da presença destes povos, pela região: http://www.arte-coa.pt/


----------



## belem (30 Jul 2016 às 16:20)

Imagens de arte da região:


----------



## belem (30 Jul 2016 às 16:21)




----------



## belem (30 Jul 2016 às 16:27)

Agora uma notícia sobre os nossos monumentos megalíticos:

*Iberian Megalithic Tombs: 6,000-Year-Old Lensless Telescopes?*

*A team of astronomers from the UK is exploring what might be described as the first astronomical observing tool, potentially used by humans around 4,000 BC.*

*



*
_The view towards the east from the Carregal do Sal megalithic cluster, at dawn at the end of April around 4,000 BC, as reconstructed using a Digital Elevation Model and Stellarium. Aldebaran, the last star to rise before the Sun, is rising directly above Serra da Estrela, the ‘mountain range of the star.’ Image credit: Fabio Silva._

The team, led by Dr. Fabio Silva of the University of Wales Trinity Saint David, suggests that the long, narrow entrance passages to Iberian megalithic tombs from the Middle Neolithic period may have enhanced what early human cultures could see in the night sky.

The team’s idea is to investigate how a simple aperture, for example an opening or doorway, affects the observation of slightly fainter stars.

The scientists focus their study on passage graves, which are a type of megalithic tomb composed of a chamber of large interlocking stones and a long narrow entrance.

These spaces are thought to have been sacred, and the sites may have been used for rites of passage, where the initiate would spend the night inside the tomb, with no natural light apart from that shining down the narrow entrance lined with the remains of the tribe’s ancestors.

These structures could therefore have been the first astronomical tools to support the watching of the skies, millennia before telescopes were invented.

“It is quite a surprise that no one has thoroughly investigated how for example the color of the night sky impacts on what can be seen with the naked eye,” said co-author Kieran Simcox, from Nottingham Trent University.

The team targets how the human eye, without the aid of any telescopic device, can see stars given sky brightness and color.

The scientists intend to apply these ideas to the case of passage graves, such as the 6,000 year old Seven-Stone Antas in Portugal and Spain.

“The orientations of the tombs may be in alignment with Aldebaran, the brightest star in the constellation of Taurus,” Dr. Silva said.

“To accurately time the first appearance of this star in the season, it is vital to be able to detect stars during twilight.”

“The first sighting in the year of a star after its long absence from the night sky might have been used as a seasonal marker, and could indicate for example the start of a migration to summer grazing grounds,” the astronomers said.

“The timing of this could have been seen as secret knowledge or foresight, only obtained after a night spent in contact with the ancestors in the depths of a passage grave, since the star may not have been observable from outside.”

However, the astronomers suggest it could actually have been the result of the ability of the human eye to spot stars in such twilight conditions, given the small entrance passages of the tombs.

Dr. Silva and his colleagues presented their results today at the _National Astronomy Meeting 2016_ in Nottingham, UK.

_____

Fabio Silva _et al_. Arising and Laying Hidden Stars: their celestial dynamics and role in Neolithic Iberian Cosmology. _NAM 2016_


_



_
_Photographs of the megalithic cluster of Carregal do Sal: (a) Dolmen da Orca, a typical dolmenic structure in western Iberia; (b) view of the passage and entrance while standing within the dolmens’ chamber: the ‘window of visibility;’ (c) Orca de Santo Tisco, a dolmen with a much smaller passage or corridor. Image credit: Fabio Silva._


http://www.sci-news.com/astronomy/iberian-megalithic-tombs-lensless-telescopes-03987.html


----------



## frederico (1 Ago 2016 às 04:38)

Não sei se já escrevi aqui esta informação. Encontrei informação num livro do século XIX sobre um vale de uma ribeira do concelho de Tavira que estaria coberto de nogueiras e castanheiros. Já tinha encontrado informação idêntica para a zona num documento do século XVIII. No Outono hei-de ir explorar a zona a ver se ainda há alguma coisa. A nogueira cresce na minha freguesia natal nos solos do litoral mas precisa de alguma rega no Verão. Era comum ficarem junto a poços ou tanques, hoje em dia já não se vêem, conheço apenas um num quinta de uma casa antiga. Pelos vistos havia muito castanheiro em áreas da parte norte da serra do Caldeirão em Tavira, ainda existem alguns em Monchique e no Alentejo Litoral. Na serra de Aracena nas serras a sul da Extremadura (Espanha) ainda existem em abundância. Por que motivo o castanheiro desapareceu? E a nogueira? Uma combinação de quatro factores: doença da tinta, corte para lenha, não eram cultivados já no século XIX e incêndios. Portanto a castanha no passado deve ter tido uma importância enorme na alimentação dos portugueses, talvez maior do que julgamos. Na primeira metade do século XIX a serra da Lousã ainda estaria coberta por castanheiros...


----------



## frederico (1 Ago 2016 às 04:41)

Mais uma nota. 

No tempo dos romanos no Norte de Portugal usava-se manteiga como gordura e não azeite...

A entrada da cultura da oliveira a Norte de Montejunto-Estrela pode ter sido apenas na Idade Média ou ainda mais tarde...


----------



## belem (1 Ago 2016 às 17:52)

frederico disse:


> Mais uma nota.
> 
> No tempo dos romanos no Norte de Portugal usava-se manteiga como gordura e não azeite...
> 
> A entrada da cultura da oliveira a Norte de Montejunto-Estrela pode ter sido apenas na Idade Média ou ainda mais tarde...



Talvez, mas atenção que já há vários milhares de anos, que se consomem azeitonas, na P. Ibérica:

«In the sixth millennium BC Andalusia experiences the arrival of the first agriculturalists. Their origin is uncertain, and though North Africa is a serious candidate, desertification of extensive regions in the few centuries before makes almost impossible archaeological work to retrieve related cultures that for now remain unknown and lost maybe to the sands or coasts; but they arrive with already developed crops (domesticated forms of cereals and legumes). The presence of domestic animals is uncertain, but the known later as domestic species of pig and rabbit remains have been found in large quantities, and though these could belong to wild animals their unique consumption seems to indicate some preference or made up availability to these. They also consumed large amounts of olives but it's uncertain too whether this tree was cultivated or merely harvested in its wild form. Their typical artifact is the La Almagra style pottery, quite variegated.»

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Almagra_pottery


----------



## belem (1 Ago 2016 às 20:34)

Existem várias teorias sobre de onde teriam vindo os primeiros agricultores que chegaram à P: Ibérica. Aparentemente, eram bem mais primitivos, geneticamente e fisicamente, do que inicialmente se pensava, de tal forma, que provavelmente a maioria estaria relacionada maioritariamente com povos indigenas locais, que adoptaram o pacote agrícola, algures no Mediterrâneo Ocidental.  Li algures que o Noroeste de África, experimentou uma mudança interessante com a chegada do Neolítico, em que os povos locais passariam a uma alimentação mais relacionada com os recursos aquáticos e passaram a viver mais em zonas costeiras, mas isto, a meu ver, não tem muito ou mesmo nada a haver com a chegada de povos do Médio Oriente ou da Anatólia (a quem tipicamente associamos os primeiros agricultores, que teriam uma alimentação mais «terrestre» e um tipo de organização territorial, completamente distinto), mas antes a uma adaptação a um modo de vida menos penoso e mais sedentário, por partes das populações mesolíticas locais. O mesmo se pode observar no Centro de Portugal. Análises genéticas em esqueletos de caçadores-recoletores de Taforalt, revelaram que a maioria seria oriunda da Europa (muito provavelmente, P. Ibérica). Análises genéticas nas populações mais antigas de Berberes, indicam uma importante contribuição europeia, muito provavelmente, de origem ibérica. Análises aos esqueletos pré-neolíticos, indicam uma interessante semelhança, presente desde o Atlântico ao leste Europeu e Médio Oriente, passando pelo Norte de África. Os caçadores mesolíticos portugueses de Muge, por exemplo, tinham uma relação próxima com alguns esqueletos da Rep. Checa, e Norte de França. E esta semelhança estendia-se até à Argélia!
Também há quem defenda a hipótese de que os primeiros agricultores, terão chegado do Leste de Espanha (em barcos). A Sardenha, também pode ter recibido um tipo de colonização semelhante.
Eu acho que não seria de excluir a França, também. De todas as formas, muito provavelmente, não poderiam ser radicalmente diferentes dos populações mesolíticas ibéricas ou então, não eram suficientemente numerosos, para alterar os povos locais. Pois, estudos genéticos e anatómicos, como os que já coloquei aqui no forum, indicam uma forte continuidade, entre Mesolítico e Neolítico, em Portugal. Claro que certas zonas experimentaram mudanças e terão sido zonas baixas, planas, férteis e com grandes rios, tal como certas partes da Estremadura, Algarve e Alentejo. O Algarve recebeu uma colonização relativamente rápida, por exemplo, comparativamente com Muge.O Sul serviu de chamariz e tampão, e deu tempo aos povos que viviam mais a Norte, de se adaptar e de quiçá fazer até trocas comerciais. De outra forma, não podemos explicar a falta de violência observada nos esqueletos mesolíticos portugueses, por exemplo e não só, claro.
A consequente redução do esqueleto, está registada nos fósseis, mas terá ocorrido bem antes, algures no Paleolítico Superior e até mesmo em climas mais frios, como os da Europa Central, onde podemos detetar as diferenças com clareza. E o mesmo sucede, quase por toda a Europa e bacia do Mediterrâneo. Os primeiros registos da raça mediterrânica no registo fóssil,  são curiosamente feitos na Europa Central, ainda bem antes da Idade do Gelo. É portanto, o mais antigo dos 3  grandes grupos subraciais europeus, a aparecer.
Daí que seja verdeiramente penoso, a nivel anatómico, perceber de onde vieram os primeiros agricultores que chegaram à P. Ibérica, mas talvez com o tempo, se descubram mais coisas.
Mas parece praticamente ponto assente, que se tentou domesticar animais e provavelmente também plantas, por vezes com sucesso, outras vezes sem sucesso, na P. Ibérica, que os nossos caçadores tiveram um papel importante na transição para o Neolítico, e que quem depois se juntou a eles, não devia ser muito diferente e/ou não eram muito numerosos.
A composição população moderna nativa de Portugal, indica, surpreendentemente, que a maioria ainda está fisicamente relacionada, com os povos Mesolíticos do Mediterrâneo Ocidental (P. Ibérica incluida, naturalmente). Portanto, a nível evolutivo, foram e são povos altamente bem sucedidos.  Os pontos urbanos mais importantes, terão as percentagens mais baixas deste povo, e os arredores (ainda densamente povoados) e sobretudo as zonas rurais terão as percentagens mais altas.


----------



## belem (21 Nov 2016 às 10:24)

belem disse:


> Sobre o subtipo Predmost, já observei algumas vezes em Portugal e é sem dúvida algo extremo:
> 
> 
> Possível exemplo de Predmost (incerto dada a distância):
> ...



Informaram-me que o último individuo (embaixo), tem uma quilha sagital (toro).
Tal característica aparece sobretudo presente no _Homo erectus_, mas também estava presente no _Homo heidelbergensis_. 
Também está presente em algumas populações remotas da Ásia e Austrália(como nos aborigines australianos), que têm alguns genes do homem de Denisova (que segundo alguns investigadores, está relacionado com o _H. heidelbergensis_). Muito raramente, aparece fora da Ásia.

Mas na P. Ibérica, tanto o _Homo erectus_ como o _H. antecessor_ e mesmo o _H. heidelbergensis_, estiveram presentes,


----------



## belem (16 Jan 2017 às 10:52)

Não sei em que amostra se baseia o homem Europeu moderno, mas já tinha abordado este assunto aqui no tópico... O homem moderno tem andado a perder capacidade cerebral.


----------



## belem (4 Fev 2018 às 12:48)

Isto há tanta coisa que se vai descobrindo que é difícil ter este tópico em dia (pois também não tenho tido tempo).
Posso colocar aqui algumas novidades:

Como alguns estudos (que já coloquei aqui) têm sugerido, as populações europeias que partilham menos antepassados em comum com outras populações são os Portugueses, os Espanhóis e os Italianos.

Coon aqui refere-se um pouco à questão que eu levantei, 3 posts acima:

« In the western and northern fringes (of Europe), away from the gates of entry, earlier peoples of Mesolithic and even Palaeolithic tradition remained. In Spain, Portugal, and Italy small Mediterranean types of pre-Neolithic or Early Neolithic dating may well have blended with the invaders in large numbers, but since the two elements would have been much the same it is impossible to determine the proportions of each. »

Existe alguma dificuldade, para o caso do Oeste Mediterrânico, em distinguir povos Mesolíticos e Neolíticos (em particular do Neolítico inicial).
Também esta questão tem sido apoiada por estudos mais recentes, sobre a morfologia craniana, como o de Mary Jackes, David Lubell, etc... Que identificam «continuidade» no período de transição entre o Mesolítico e o Neolítico, em Portugal.
Denise Ferembach nos anos setenta, fala-nos de alguma diversidade pré-histórica em Muge, e João Zilhão e vários outros autores, até se referiram a uma larga adopção de gentes Mesolíticas/Paleolíticas na população moderna Portuguesa (também usando o estudo de Denise Ferembach como base).
Coon diz que a população de Muge, tem continuidade até tempos modernos,na população Portuguesa
Howells (1995) parece confirmar tudo isto, sendo que em 10 crâneos de Muge, identificou o tipo Mediterrânico Europeu, em 9...
Alguns autores, também identificam o surgimento (no Neolítico) na P. Ibérica de um tipo humano mais alto, mas em tudo o resto praticamente idêntico aos caçadores pré-históricos ibéricos.

Têm sido encontradas linhagens paternais e maternais basais (de enorme antiguidade), em Portugal (até tipos distintos de Y-DNA A e mtDNA L3).

U6, que se pensava ter origem no Norte de África, e ter entrado na P. Ibérica, desde pelo menos o Paleolítico Superior, afinal foi encontrado (recentemente) na sua forma mais basal, num local bem longe (na Roménia, num esqueleto feminino pré-histórico, do período Gravetiano, que tinha traços morfológicos entre o Homo Sapiens e o Homem de Neanderthal).
Há quem diga que terá descido até ao Sudoeste Europeu, para se refugir das fases glaciárias (e eventualmente terá atravessado o estreito de Gibraltar), portanto pode ter tido, um movimento contrário ao que se pensava anteriormente.
O U6, na Europa moderna, aparece praticamente restringido ao Oeste Mediterrânico (sobretudo à P. Ibérica, onde apresenta uma enorme diversidade).
Numa passagem relativa ao tipo fóssil Predmost, que já coloquei aqui, foi referida a presença de algumas gentes com traços morfológicos semelhantes desde o Norte de África até à Rússia.

Em Portugal (moderno) encontrou-se uma linhagem basal de U6a1, mas o país está pouco estudado neste capítulo, podem haver mais linhagens basais, e muitas vezes, não se refere de onde se obtêm as amostras, e portanto ainda mais pode pode estar por descobrir:

_«Our U6 tree built from mitogenomes shows that U6a1 is predominantly European because it contains a significant number of sequences of Mediterranean individuals mainly from the northwestern shore with a leading Iberian contribution (21 of the 29 European samples) and has an ancestral node in Portugal (accession number HQ651694).»_


Mais aqui: _http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0139784_

Os autores dizem que não encontraram na amostra portuguesa o L3, mas sabemos através de estudos anteriores, que está presente em Portugal (e até mais no Centro do país  do que no Sul).
Houve um movimento de retorno migratório de linhagens genéticas, de Sul para Norte (apesar de maioria ter sido em sentido inverso (de Norte para Sul), desde uma fase pré-neolítica até à Idade dos Metais... Depois por alguma razão, as relações entre os ambos os lados do estreito de Gibraltar, começaram a fechar-se e os movimentos migratórios também.
E como eram os povos nativos do Noroeste Africano no passado? Antes de receberem os movimentos de migração mais recentes provenientes da África tropical, o mais provável é que fossem semelhantes aos Europeus, em particular, aos que viviam/vivem na fachada Atlântica (variedades que hoje em dia na região persistem ainda em algumas populações mais remotas de Berberes).

Relativamente aos Mouros, a expulsão em Portugal, deve ter sido muito eficaz (foi realizada em diferentes ocasiões e levou à movimentação organizada em massa, de milhares de pessoas).
O padrão genético (do lado paterno, que é o melhor indicador para nos dar pistas sobre a influência de um povo invasor), indica-nos uma influência praticamente (ou mesmo) nula em Portugal (0,00%), e praticamente nula em Espanha (0,05%). Pode ser que algum estudo bem orientado, encontre alguma coisa, mas a ser encontrado, deve ser em percentagens muito baixas... Um estudo realizado mais recentemente em Mértola (onde se pensava que havia boas probabilidades de encontrar alguma herança genética dos mouros), apresentou no fim, resultados inconclusivos...

Tal desoberta parece portanto reforçada por este estudo:

«_High-resolution analysis of human Y-chromosome variation shows a sharp discontinuity and limited gene flow between northwestern Africa and the Iberian Peninsula»

Bosch E, Calafell F, Comas D, Oefner PJ, Underhill PA, Bertranpetit J._

E também por estudos de DNA nuclear, em que coloca os povos ibéricos modernos, longe dos povos norte-africanos modernos.


Mas mais se descobriu, por exemplo, o que há uns anos, se pensava ser tudo evidência de mistura africana recente (de origem Negroide), numa pequena minoria da população nativa portuguesa (e ibérica), afinal a maioria (pelo menos 66%) destas linhagens (e pessoas) é proveniente de movimentações bastante mais antigas, como o estudo postado acima indica, chegaram antes do Neolítico à P. Ibérica (foram encontrado até subclados europeus em certos haplogrupos (com o L1b).
O estudo de Cerezo et al (2012) foi quem identificou estes subclados europeus.
Estes estudos, também delimitaram claramente a diferença entre influência estrangeira africana recente (não nativa) de uma influência nativa muito antiga oriunda de África (como se tem dito, a Humanidade teve origem em África).
E como seriam estas gentes? Ainda é um mistério. Sabemos que haplogrupos L2 e L3, foram encontrados em caçadores pré-históricos, com morfologia Caucasóide.
Mas há uma grande diverisidade de tipos de Caucasoide (o primeiro grupo racial moderno a formar-se segundo os estudos baseados em fósseis).
Mas poderá ter havido convergência evolutiva a partir de um grupo distinto muito antigo...
Dá para ver, que existe provavelmente, influência de outros hominídeos arcaicos (de todas as formas serão sempre do género _Homo_ (logo humanos, como nós)), em alguns individuos da população moderna  nativa Portuguesa (como o caso do individuo que Roland Dixon nos trouxe) mas aparentemente não é só o Neanderthal que está por detrás disto... Certos indivíduos podem ter influência visível de outro tipo de hominídeo.

Estas descobertas, têm apoiado a presença de um substrato pré-histórico (pelo menos, Graveto-Solutreano, senão até mais antigo), no lado Oeste da Peninsula Ibérica.

Portanto e em jeito de resumo, várias descobertas recentes parecem indicar que a contribuição dos povos pré-históricos na população Portuguesa, afinal é ainda maior do que se pensava e muito provavelmente, praticamente todos os calculadores genéticos atuais, não têm em conta, estas novas descobertas (não foram atualizados).


----------



## belem (20 Mar 2018 às 15:57)

Publicação recente reforça a teoria de que as gentes de Muge não foram assassinadas e portanto extintas (de certa forma suportada por vários estudos que coloquei aqui (como até análises anatómicas feitas à população moderna Portuguesa) e juntaram-se portanto, aos primeiros agricultores (houve uma integração cultural e genética):
http://agris.fao.org/agris-search/search.do?recordID=US201800009280

No passado houve quem pensasse que não tinham sobrevivido (e alguns autores mostravam algum pesar, pois trata-se de uma população aparentemente muito primitiva e com traços físicos algo peculiares).
.
Grandes notícias portanto, sobretudo para quem gosta de arqueologia, pré-história e afins.


----------



## simoes de carvalho (14 Jan 2019 às 12:24)

A parte materna da minha família veio de Portugal bem no início do século XX (famílias "Simões", "Carvalho" e "Leandro de Almeida".
Basicamente pessoas de pele extremamente clara, olhos azuis/verdes, estatura média e cabelos muito louros).
Minha mãe é assim: pequena, loura e de olhos azuis.
Já, eu, sou moreno, porque meu pai era, em parte, afrodescendente. Uma boa mistura, portanto.
Abraço a todos.

Edson


----------



## bandevelugo (18 Jan 2019 às 00:34)

simoes de carvalho disse:


> A parte materna da minha família veio de Portugal bem no início do século XX (famílias "Simões", "Carvalho" e "Leandro de Almeida".
> Basicamente pessoas de pele extremamente clara, olhos azuis/verdes, estatura média e cabelos muito louros).
> Minha mãe é assim: pequena, loura e de olhos azuis.
> Já, eu, sou moreno, porque meu pai era, em parte, afrodescendente. Uma boa mistura, portanto.
> ...



O meu bisavô também andou pelo Brasil... aliás, no início do século XX e até à Grande Depressão, praí 80% do pessoal masculino do distrito de Aveiro emigrou, permanentemente ou temporariamente, para o Brasil. 

Abraço


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2019 às 12:21)

Mais informações sobre o caso da Aroeira:

https://www.pnas.org/content/114/13/3397

Os autores avançam, com a (já algo esperada) possibilidade, de não se tratarem de Neandertais.
Interessante também a combinação algo peculiar de traços fisionómicos presentes no exemplar Aroeira 3.






Claro que é impossível (pelo menos para já) tentar perceber se este de tipo de hominídeos contribuiu de alguma forma, para a população Portuguesa moderna.
Existe uma grande diferença temporal.
De forma evidente, contudo, já se encontrou a influência da variante «Aurignacensis» ou mesmo «Proto-Aurignacensis» do _Homo sapiens_, que preservava/preserva alguns traços arcaicos e que alguns autores apontam como presente em Muge e em outros sítios arqueológicos.
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Período_Aurignaciano
Está relacionado com os primeiros movimentos do _Homo sapiens_ na Europa (que se conhece).
O menino do Lapedo é dos poucos casos, relativamente bem documentados, de influência anatómica de _Neanderthal _em _Homo sapiens_.
Portanto não é impossível de todo, que este ramo Aurignaciano, transporte «arcaicos» e também um tipo mais antigo de _Homo sapiens_, relacionado com os exemplares Skhul e Qafzeh.(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skhul_and_Qafzeh_hominins), ou seja basicamente _Homo sapiens _incipientes (que evidenciam alguma transição entre o ramo «_Heidelbergensis_» e o ramo «_Sapiens_»).

E em algumas análises, Skhul V, por exemplo, aparece como apenas _Homo sapiens_, mas em outras análises, em que foi comparado com _Neanderthal,_ _Heidelbergensis_ e S_apiens_, aparece mais próximo dos ramos arcaicos (_Neanderthal/Heidelbergensis_) do que dos modernos (_«Sapiens»_) e ainda mais próximo do ramo «_Heidelbergensis_» do que o ramo «_Neanderthal_».






Veja-se a posição de Sk5 (Skhul V)...
Referência: _Journal of Human Evolution (in press)
doi:10.1016/j.jhevol.2010.09.008_

Para explicar esta incipiência, alguns falam de hibridização com o povo Neanderthal local com o qual viveram quase lado a lado, ou até de uma evolução gradual do _Neanderthal_ para o _Sapiens _(https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1580351), mas tal aspeto não é consensual, como aliás se pode ver na comparação acima.
Aparentemente, esta população primitiva de _Homo sapiens, _poderá não ter sido bem sucedida em colonizar a região, pois há cerca de 80.000 anos atrás, aparentemente desaparece do registo fóssil local, e apenas permanece aí o Homem de Neanderthal.
Entretanto, o exemplar mais antigo que se conhece de _Homo sapiens_ foi encontrado, bem aqui perto, em Marrocos: https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/06/world-s-oldest-homo-sapiens-fossils-found-morocco
Não se sabe se estes primeiros «_Sapiens_» marroquinos contribuiram directamente para o futuro dos humanos modernos, mas sabe-se que são os primeiros hominídeos que se conhece a evidenciarem algumas caraterísticas básicas dos humanos modernos.

Quanto ao ramo «Aurignaciano», poderá ter-se combinado com hominídeos arcaicos ou simplesmente, poderá ter preservado algumas características «_heidelbergensis_».
A presença de uma quilha sagital, por exemplo, poderá indiciar a influência de um povo pré-Neanderthal.
O povo Skhul/Qafzeh, poderá ter desaparecido, mas uma linhagem semelhante pode ter persistido algures.

Na Ásia, encontraram-se fósseis recentemente, que resultam da combinação entre diferentes hominídeos arcaicos (inclusive ramo «_Denisova_» X ramo «_Neanderthal_»: https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-06004-0) e estudos mais recentes, usando a genética e mais fósseis, suportam estes achados.
Do ramo Aurignacoid, em alguns Portugueses modernos encontrou-se a influência Predmost e Combe Capelle (as principais, portanto).
Certos haplogrupos ainda presentes em Portugal, também podem evidenciar esta influência.
O exemplar Predmost 3, por exemplo, é considerado como semelhante em alguns aspetos (como o perfil) com Skhul IV, mas menos próximos neste aspecto entre si, do que 2 homens de _Neanderthal_ entre si (ok, isto seria de esperar). Mais estudos são necessários, para esclarecer este aspeto...

Crâneos Aurignacoid, Neanderthal, Skhul V:





Combe Capelle (França)





Neanderthal (?) e Combe Capelle (França)





Neanderthal (Saint Cesaire) e Predmost (número?)





Predmost (número?)





Skhul V



Aqui aparece de forma bem evidente, a presença de arcaísmo até tempos surpreendentemente recentes (primeiros registos de Combe Capelle surgem no Paleolítico Superior (Europa Central), mas estendem-se até ao Mesolítico (P. Ibérica, França, etc...), Neolítico (P. Ibérica, França) e até tempos modernos (P. Ibérica, França, Sardenha, etc...).
Mas a anatomia geral (como sobretudo no caso de Predmost), pode levar-nos ainda mais atrás.
Será que a influência do Predmost 3 está presente em Portugal? Não sei, na referência original, apenas falam em Predmost (termo geral). Tal subtipo foi descrito como presente em Trás os Montes (e em muitos poucos outros lugares do mundo), mas deverá ter certamente uma maior distribuição no nosso país, tendo eu já observado, como algo frequente, em zonas menos remotas, como nos arredores de Óbidos. Eventualmente, poderá é ser mais comum na Beira Interior e Trás-os-Montes, por exemplo.
Portanto, como aliás já tinha dito antes, poderá haver (provavelmente) influência de diferentes tipos arcaicos em Portugal (não apenas _Neanderthal_).


----------



## belem (20 Jan 2019 às 17:41)

Para o ramo Aurignaciano, detetado em Muge, está descrito em muitos casos, prognatismo assim como para muitos dos Portugueses modernos, que estão influenciados por esta linhagem, logo esse aspeto, algo diferenciador entre o ramo Proto-Aurignaciano e o ramo Aurignaciano, propriamente dito, remete-nos para os exemplares mais antigos da linhagem (Proto)Aurignaciana e a ligação com exemplares mais arcaicos, como o Predmost 3, torna-se mais provável.

E já agora deixo aqui uma notícia sobre a morte do homem mais velho do Minho (faleceu ontem com 106 anos):

https://ominho.pt/morreu-o-homem-mais-velho-do-minho-aos-106-anos/

Depois do Japão, Portugal é o país que se conhece, com o maior número de centenários, relativamente ao total da sua população (basicamente 38,9 (39) por cada 100.000 pessoas).


----------



## frederico (21 Jan 2019 às 16:09)

Seria interessante saber as regiões onde se concentram os nossos centenários.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Mar 2019 às 19:24)

O maior estudo já feito sobre a história genética dos habitantes da Península Ibérica, hoje divulgado, revela que os ibéricos são maioritariamente descendentes de povos que migraram das estepes russas e que foram os bascos que menos se misturaram depois.

O estudo, publicado na revista Science, foi liderado pela Harvard Medical School, dos Estados Unidos, e pelo Instituto de Biologia Evolutiva, de Barcelona, Espanha, tendo a colaboração de um total de 111 investigadores, incluindo portugueses, da Universidade do Minho, da Universidade de Coimbra e da Universidade de Lisboa.

Num comunicado, a Universidade do Minho (UM) diz que a região ibérica é agora, provavelmente, a mais bem caracterizada do mundo ao nível do ADN humano antigo. Pedro Soares, do Centro de Biologia Molecular e Ambiental, da UM, foi um dos participantes no trabalho.

O estudo analisa a população da região hoje dividida entre Portugal e Espanha dos últimos 8.000 anos, incluindo o fluxo genético correspondente à chegada da agricultura, há 7.500 anos, as trocas genéticas com o norte de África, desde há 4.000 anos, e o grande fluxo migratório do início da idade do bronze, há 4.500 anos, a partir das estepes russas e ucranianas.

“O padrão destes migrantes representava na altura cerca de 40% do perfil genético da Península Ibérica e praticamente 100% das linhagens masculinas do território. Isso sugere que aqueles migrantes das estepes eram sobretudo do sexo masculino e, de algum modo, substituíram os homens locais”, explica Pedro Soares, citado no comunicado da UM.

Ou seja, a investigação provou que um grande número de homens da Europa central se deslocou para a Península Ibérica e se juntou a mulheres locais, substituindo a população masculina existente.

As equipas analisaram os genomas de 403 antigos ibéricos que viveram entre 6.000 A.C. e 1.600 D.C., 975 pessoas de fora da Península Ibérica e cerca de 2.900 habitantes atuais da península.

A investigação permitiu concluir que em 2.500 A.C., há 4.500 anos, não havia ancestrais recentes de fora da Península e que 500 anos depois os ancestrais por via paterna iam dar à Europa central e de leste.

Diz o estudo que 40% dos antepassados gerais e 100% dos ancestrais patrilineares (pais e pais dos pais) podem ser rastreados até aos grupos que tinham chegado das estepes russas e ucranianas.

Os investigadores consideram o resultado surpreendente. Não acreditam na possibilidade de os homens ibéricos terem sido exterminados ou deslocados à força, porque não há indícios de violência nesse período, e admitem como possível explicação que as mulheres ibéricas, por alguma razão, preferissem os recém-chegados.

Apesar de ao longo dos séculos a ascendência paterna ter continuado a evoluir, diz a equipa de investigadores que a maioria dos homens da Península Ibérica de hoje são descendentes por parte do pai daqueles recém-chegados da Idade do Bronze.

O estudo conclui ainda que os bascos atuais são geneticamente semelhantes aos da Idade do Ferro, fazendo deles uma espécie de população típica dessa altura, o que faz supor que a ancestralidade e a língua bascas não foram afetadas depois da transformação operada pela chegada dos homens das estepes e permaneceram relativamente intactas, enquanto outros grupos à sua volta se misturaram de forma mais significativa ao longo do tempo.

Os investigadores identificaram ascendentes norte-africanos nas populações ibéricas datados de cerca de 2.000 anos antes de Cristo, indicando um fluxo dessa região para a Europa.

E já na era atual a ascendência norte-africana foi mais difundida na Península Ibérica, ocorrendo as influências genéticas muito antes da conquista árabe da Península durante o século VIII.

Revelando os principais eventos que moldaram as populações antigas da Península Ibérica, o estudo dá uma ideia dos movimentos e migrações do homem antigo.

E conclui também, por exemplo, que os grupos de caçadores-recoletores que viviam na Península Ibérica na altura do Mesolítico, cerca de 8.000 anos A.C., tinham uma composição genética muito diferente dos que viveram 5.500 antes de Cristo.

Tal sugere que já nessa altura havia migrações para a Península Ibérica, algo que conclui um outro estudo, também hoje divulgado na revista Current Biology.

Este estudo analisou os caçadores-recoletores e antigos agricultores que viviam na Península Ibérica entre há 13.000 e 6.000 anos.

Na última idade do gelo, que terminou há cerca de 12.000 anos, a Península Ibérica permaneceu relativamente quente, mantendo plantas e animais, funcionando como refúgio e recebendo migrantes do resto da Europa. A posição geográfica, ao lado do Mediterrâneo e do norte de África, terá também contribuído para essa mistura de povos.


----------



## frederico (14 Mar 2019 às 19:57)

Ou seja, somos essencialmente indo-europeus como os restantes povos da Europa. Mais uma bofetada na cara de quem quer que sejamos africanos à força.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Mar 2019 às 23:17)

eu li o estudo, o que mais admiro é a perseverança dos Bascos mantiveram a sua língua e provavelmente cultura, até esta invasão aguentaram melhor que muitos povos, que digam os Romanos Carlos Magno e demais


----------



## belem (15 Mar 2019 às 20:27)

Duvido que o DNA antigo esteja bem estudado na peninsula ibérica... Só se for em algumas partes de Espanha.
Quanto à influência do Norte de África na Ibéria, deve datar até tempos bem anteriores a 4000 anos atrás, pois é possível identificar movimentos até pré neolíticos, sobretudo a nível de mtDNA.
E sendo Marrocos, o país atualmente conhecido por ter os restos fósseis mais antigos de Homo sapiens, o que mais seria de esperar? Já que este estudo deu um "safanão" nos que falam em mistura de mouros, pelo menos aproveitava também para falar da antiguidade de ligações entre a Ibéria e o Magrebe, em que na verdade, a influência da Ibéria no Magrebe é significativamente maior do que o oposto (a partir de fases da pré-história ,mais recentes).
Quanto aos bascos, o que dizem não é novidade, mas importa referir, que tanto Portugueses como Espanhóis, são em média, fisicamente mais semelhantes aos povos ibéricos pré-históricos e até têm linhagens paternais e maternais mais antigas que os Bascos. Misturaram-se mais, mas não muito mais. Uma pessoa da Beira Baixa, pode ter a sua herança genética sobretudo circunscrita ao Neolítico tardio, por exemplo, enquanto um Basco pode estar mais ligado a uma fase ligeiramente mais inicial do Neolítico (ambos com contribuições significativas de fases também anteriores ao Neolítico).
E o Frederico diz a verdade, quando não é novidade alguma que todos os europeus resultam da mistura de indo-europeus com os sobreviventos do Neolítico e do Paleolítico e é este o padrão verificado em praticamente toda a Europa.
Contudo e efetivamente, continuam a ser os italianos e os ibéricos, os menos miscigenados, nos últimos 2500 anos (ou 5500 anos, dizem alguns).
Portanto este estudo pouco ou nada adiantou e omitiu algumas verdades importantes.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Mar 2019 às 13:08)

a verdade é que nunca se sabe a verdadeira Historia e não sendo conhecedor da coisa, acho redutor pegar-se em meia dúzia de esqueletos um deles sendo português e inferir que todos os homens iberos foram eliminados e as mulheres não.
 Quer dizer ou os que vieram eram uns garanhões bonzudos e as iberas so os quiseram a eles , ou por maior que fosse a migração deviam ser todos igual ao rambo e mataram todos os homens e desfizeram-se dos corpos, pois não existe registo de aumento de violência (diz o próprio do estudo) ninguém levantou a sobrancelha ao ver os resultados.


----------



## belem (16 Mar 2019 às 19:50)

camrov8 disse:


> a verdade é que nunca se sabe a verdadeira Historia e não sendo conhecedor da coisa, acho redutor pegar-se em meia dúzia de esqueletos um deles sendo português e inferir que todos os homens iberos foram eliminados e as mulheres não.
> Quer dizer ou os que vieram eram uns garanhões bonzudos e as iberas so os quiseram a eles , ou por maior que fosse a migração deviam ser todos igual ao rambo e mataram todos os homens e desfizeram-se dos corpos, pois não existe registo de aumento de violência (diz o próprio do estudo) ninguém levantou a sobrancelha ao ver os resultados.



É impossível não ter havido contribuição masculina, tanto paleolítica como neolítica, nas populações mais recentes, da peninsula ibérica, basta ter atenção, ao que já foi postado aqui neste tópico.
E penso que ainda está por definir, qual o sexo, que apresentava o maior numero de pessoas, pois podiam haver muitas mulheres e poucos homens, por exemplo.
Sinceramente, nunca comparei, mas parece-me que existiam muito mais linhagens femininas do que masculinas, por isso mesmo que todos os homens, tivessem companheira e descendência, a simples chegada de mais populações acabaria por dar-nos a falsa sensação de que as contribuições pré-históricas masculinas, foram quase nulas.  Adicionalmente,mais outros fatores poderão influenciar estes resultados, como a parca amostragem, por exemplo.
Já li num forum, que em algumas aldeias do Norte de Portugal, a influência pré-histórica do lado paterno, atingia valores relativamente altos, mas sem ver o estudo que confirma isto, é  difícil ter uma posição segura.
Mas, pelo que tudo indica, houve mesmo uma mudança no padrão gemético masculino e poderá ter influenciado a escolha das mulheres, a possibilidade destes forasteiros terem cavalos (e de saberem domesticar cavalos), e de terem  algum domínio sobre metais e armas mais avançadas.
Mas que fique assente: houve contribuição do homem pré-histórico ibérico, sim, e em alguns casos, é até de enorme antiguidade.
Eventualmente, estudos mais detalhados em certas zonas, poderão ampliar mais o nosso conhecimento sobre esta matéria.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Mar 2019 às 20:35)

não sou nacionalista, sou Português e patriota, sei que pelas minhas características (loiro, olhos, azuis, cara larga, nariz largo semelhante ao africano mas não tão largo, rh- que ja li algures significa que algures os meus ancestrais tiveram pouca interacção com forasteiros tal como os bascos onde a percentagem de rh- é enorme) sou recente neste pedaço de terra e não tendo intolerâncias como o gluten e lactose, so acho a peninsula ibérica esta pouco estudada, chegando cá não há por onde há para onde ir tirando Gibraltar e o facto de termos um halotipo especifico ibero


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2019 às 09:37)

Não sei como o Camrov8 é, mas deixo aqui isto:"Other local series, which represent the coastal regions of northern Portugal rather than the interior, are relatively Mediterranean, and are comparable metrically to Spanish groups. Some of the fishing villages along the coasts, however, contain locally differentiated populations as do fishing villages everywhere; one, Povoa de Varzin in Minho province,126 is distinguished by a slightly greater than usual degree of blondism, broad faces, and broad jaws (bizygomatic = 133 mm., bigonial, 108 mm.). Whence this broad-faced strain is derived is not known."
Carleton Coon


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2019 às 09:44)

Em relação à domesticação do cavalo na Ibéria, alguns investigadores estimam que terá iniciado há cerca de 6250 anos, salvo o erro (depois vou confirmar), portanto terá começado relativamente pouco depois da chegada dos primeiros agricultores.
Pouco depois, poderá ter surgido o interesse em domesticar o auroque, pois a cavalo, penso que é mais fácil chegar até este animal (e da caça ao auroque a cavalo, poderá ter surgido o estilo da "gineta", que é a arte de ludibriar o imponente bovino a cavalo).


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2019 às 16:52)

Hoje em dia, penso que muitos investigadores chamam de povos ibéricos antigos, às populações pré-romanas, que existiram na peninsula ibérica.
A passagem para a Idade dos Metais, facilmente antecede a chegada dos Romanos.
A Ibéria dficilmente (dadas as suas excelentes condições) passaria despercebida a outros povos, passado o período do Neolítico.
Mas ainda que tenha havido uma alteração na frequência das linhagens masculinas, a influência dos povos vindos das estepes ucranianas, penso que é relativamente baixa, se analisarmos o pertinente DNA nuclear, (dos povos ibéricos atuais). 
É questiono-me se não chegariam à Ibéria, já miscigenados (com alguns dos povos que encontraram pelo caminho).


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mar 2019 às 18:37)

a parte de já virem miscegenados  é um bom ponto, uma coisa será também e acho que é importante o tipo de "funeral" o que fariam os povos iberos antes da chegada dos povos das estepes, poderiam ter rituais que não permitissem a preservação dos esqueletos, outra coisa que me tem confundido, toda a ciência diz que os olhos azuis são originários do Cáucaso, no entanto todos sabemos onde este fenotipo é mais presente e foi no norte de Espanha que se descobriu o mais antigo Homem (neste caso homem) com o genotipo para olhos azuis


----------



## belem (11 Mai 2020 às 23:21)

É muito raro ver caras desenhadas pelos caçadores da pré-história. 
Normalmente, quando aparecem pessoas nas gravuras ou pinturas, apenas se observam versões muito simplificadas de formas humanas a correr ou caçar animais por exemplo.
Nas gravuras do Côa, muito raramente vi caras desenhadas. Se calhar, podem haver mais que eu não me tenha dado conta.
Penso que ainda há muito por descobrir no Côa e de momento já é o maior complexo de arte paleolítica ao ar livre do mundo que se conhece.
Mas reparei que existem várias gravuras pré-históricas magdalenianas (no Sul de França) em que aparecem caras humanas.
É muito curioso observar que em apenas algumas aparecem homens com barba e que usavam muitas vezes um chapéu.
Algumas representações apresentam traços algo exagerados e simbólicos.


----------



## belem (1 Jun 2020 às 18:58)

belem disse:


> Publicação recente reforça a teoria de que as gentes de Muge não foram assassinadas e portanto extintas (de certa forma suportada por vários estudos que coloquei aqui (como até análises anatómicas feitas à população moderna Portuguesa) e juntaram-se portanto, aos primeiros agricultores (houve uma integração cultural e genética):
> http://agris.fao.org/agris-search/search.do?recordID=US201800009280
> 
> No passado houve quem pensasse que não tinham sobrevivido (e alguns autores mostravam algum pesar, pois trata-se de uma população aparentemente muito primitiva e com traços físicos algo peculiares).
> ...



No Alto Alentejo e na Beira Baixa, em especial, ainda se observam traços óbvios afins das gentes de Muge em algumas pessoas, mas deverão estar espalhados em mais partes do país (como em Trás-os-Montes).
Não conheço estudos anatómicos sobre as gentes do Côa  e também sobre as que viviam nas margens do Guadiana.
Uma boa forma de sabermos, porque somos como somos, é ver as fotografias dos nossos antepassados recentes.
Há poucos meses, ao ver fotografias de alguns antepassados meus que nunca tinha visto, por exemplo, fiquei surpreendido por ver uma influência bem vincada de elementos afins das gentes de Muge em algumas pessoas (no caso da minha família, oriunda em boa parte do interior do país, observei os elementos aurignacoids), o que  poderão explicar boa parte da minha aparência. Não há nada de errado com isto, sinto-me perfeitamente bem com a minha aparência. Tem que acabar a percepção patética e obsoleta de que o homem pré-histórico era um grunho, sem modos e de aparência assustadora.
Até aqui no forum, penso que existem mais alguns membros possivelmente com influências afins das gentes de Muge também, pois já vi fotografias no perfil com bom nível de nitidez (observei elementos cromagnoides, por exemplo, também presentes em Muge).
Existem até personalidades públicas conhecidas pela sua boa aparência, que herdaram a maior parte da sua aparência, às gentes pré-históricas.
Não percebo porque algumas pessoas, sentem que se deve esconder e omitir esta realidade.
É até com tristeza e preocupação, que se observa uma assustadora redução da capacidade cerebral do ser humano moderno, em relação, por exemplo ao ser humano que existia há 25.000 anos atrás. Será que os estudos são tendenciosos e não é bem assim?
Eu acho que é isso que está a suceder, porque a redução do cérebro, é uma consequência da domesticação, que também se pode observar em animais domesticados em relação aos seus antepassados selvagens.
No caso dos humanos, penso que se perderam estímulos e modos de vida, que incentivavam ou mantinham uma boa saúde cerebral.
Claro que as pessoas não deviam voltar a caçar, para incrementar a capacidade intelectual, mas este é um tema que merece atenção por parte dos investigadores, de forma a inverter a tendência atual. Senão, nos próximos 25.000 anos, ficamos com um cérebro do tamanho de uma ervilha. lol


----------



## belem (1 Jun 2020 às 19:15)

Howell também identificou elementos afins do Ibero-Insular (o elemento mais predominante na população nativa de Portugal) em Muge.
Naturalmente que o elemento ibero-insular não veio todo  exatamente de Muge, mas de povos relativamente próximos, e fisicamente relacionados.


----------



## hurricane (1 Jun 2020 às 19:51)

belem disse:


> Howell também identificou elementos afins do Ibero-Insular (o elemento mais predominante na população nativa de Portugal) em Muge.
> Naturalmente que o elemento ibero-insular não veio todo  exatamente de Muge, mas de povos relativamente próximos, e fisicamente relacionados.


O que sao gentes de Muge?


----------



## camrov8 (1 Jun 2020 às 20:23)

belem disse:


> No Alto Alentejo e na Beira Baixa, em especial, ainda se observam traços óbvios afins das gentes de Muge em algumas pessoas, mas deverão estar espalhados em mais partes do país.
> Não conheço estudos anatómicos sobre as gentes do Côa  e também sobre as que viviam nas margens do Guadiana.
> Uma boa forma de sabermos, porque somos como somos, é ver as fotografias dos nossos antepassados recentes.
> Há poucos meses, ao ver fotografias de alguns antepassados meus que nunca tinha visto, por exemplo, fiquei surpreendido por ver uma influência bem vincada de elementos afins das gentes de Muge em algumas pessoas (no caso da minha família, oriunda em boa parte do interior do país, observei os elementos aurignacianos), o que  poderão explicar a maior parte da minha aparência. Não há nada de errado com isto, sinto-me perfeitamente bem com a minha aparência. Tem que acabar a percepção patética e obsoleta de que o homem pré-histórico era um grunho, sem modos e de aparência assustadora.
> ...


não te preocupes  o tamanho do cérebro não é tudo, pois continuamos a estudar ele moldasse


----------



## belem (1 Jun 2020 às 20:33)

camrov8 disse:


> não te preocupes  o tamanho do cérebro não é tudo, pois continuamos a estudar ele moldasse



Não é tudo, mas o decréscimo é surpreendente.
Espero que não seja relevante, e que não cause problemas graves.


----------



## belem (1 Jun 2020 às 20:41)

hurricane disse:


> O que sao gentes de Muge?



São os caçadores pré-históricos que viveram nos Concheiros de Muge (o maior complexo mesolítico da Europa):

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concheiros_de_Muge

Eu ainda postei alguns estudos sobre estas pessoas, aqui neste tópico.


----------



## hurricane (1 Jun 2020 às 20:43)

belem disse:


> São os caçadores pré-históricos que viveram nos Concheiros de Muge (o maior complexo mesolítico da Europa):
> 
> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concheiros_de_Muge
> 
> Eu ainda postei alguns estudos sobre estas pessoas, aqui neste tópico.



Desconhecia. Obrigado. Aprende-se imenso neste forum.


----------



## belem (1 Jun 2020 às 23:22)

Nos arredores de Óbidos, encontrei uma boa expressão do ramo Aurignacoid, mas também vi exemplos magdalenianos mais de tipo cromagnoid.

Parece-me que as zonais rurais do Alto Alentejo, Centro e Norte do país, têm a maior expressão física dos povos nativos de Portugal. Nos Açores, também existem regiões e ilhas, como uma forte influência destes povos.
Será nas cidades, onde se vê menor expressão, mas de Vila Franca de Xira, para cima e para o interior, por exemplo, começam-se a  notar diferenças.
Num bairro antigo, em Carnaxide, cheguei a ver exemplos extremos de tipo Aurignaciano (poderá ter sido colonizado por gentes rurais, algumas décadas atrás).
Nos arredores do Porto, e em zonas vinhateiras, por exemplo, observei uma evidente expressão dos povos nativos de Portugal (com alguns exemplos algo extremos de cromagnon, mas também uma grande abundância de  ibero-insulares).


----------



## frederico (2 Jun 2020 às 08:41)

Seria interessante fazer estudos antropológicos e genéticos que nunca foram feitos para esclarecer melhor as nossas origens. Pessoalmente acho os portugueses particularmente heterogéneos em termos de fenótipo, arrisco que são mais heterogéneos que os vizinhos espanhóis. Eu por exemplo pareço-me às pessoas do Sul de Itália, em Inglaterra dizem que sou italiano, sou alto, pele muito clara mas cabelo castanho e barba muito forte e escura, acho que tenho um fenótipo mais mediterrânico (Catalunha, sul de França, Itália, Grécia, Turquia) que Atlântico. O sotavento algarvio, donde sou natural, foi altamente romanizado, fez parte do Império Bizantino, do Al-Andaluz e teve depois a influência da Reconquista. Na zona de Tavira há pessoas ruivas, louras, morenas. Há pessoas que parecem da Suécia assim como outras que parecem de Marrocos. Passamos a fronteira e vê-se uma maior homogeneidade. Isto porque aquela zona de Huelva ficou quase despovoada com a Reconquista e o repovoamento foi muito lento, durou até ao século XVI, com colonos que vinham do Norte de Espanha. No Algarve a situação foi diferente, houve zonas que foram despovoadas e repovoadas com galegos e minhotos, outras onde a população permaneceu intacta. Existem ainda influências recentes. Por exemplo, parte da população de Vila Real de Santo António é natural do Alentejo. A população de Monte Gordo tem ascendência andaluza e catalã. Castro Marim e Alcoutim receberam muitos condenados ao degredo por serem zonas de fronteira. Tavira teve integração de judeus sefarditas no século XVI que depois se diluíram na população, mas deixaram os seus genes e a sua influência cultural até hoje. Este heterogeneidade não existe na vizinha província de Huelva. Ali os mouros e judeus foram expulsos e ponto final! E um estudo recente indica que os repovoadores vinham da zona de Leão e Astúrias. No Algarve os repovoadores vieram do Minho e da Galiza. 

Parece-me que Portugal e o interior de Espanha têm das zonas com menor influência indo-europeia, das invasões que vieram do Médio Oriente e da Europa Central no Neolítico, devido à barreiras físicas (montanhas) e a serem uma zona na extremidade do continente. Suspeito que temos mais influências do povos pré-indo europeus que os franceses, italianos, gregos, belgas, ingleses ou irlandeses. Uma marca antropológica dos povos indo-europeus que é fácil de ver a olho nu é o padrão de pêlos terminais nos indivíduos do sexo masculino. Ou seja, presença de barba densa e pilosidade corporal abundante especialmente no tórax, abdómen e membros. Os povos onde esta característica sexual secundária é mais frequente são os povos do Mediterrâneo Central e Oriental e do Próximo e Médio Oriente ou Noroeste da Índia, seguidos dos povos da Europa Central e Ocidental. Parece existir uma associação entre a presença desta característica sexual secundária e a inteligência (QI superior), que poderá ser explicada pela actuação da DHT, metabolito da testosterona, a nível cerebral. Isto deita totalmente por terra a ideia generalizada de que os homens barbudos e peludos são «próximos» do macaco e mais rudes, menos inteligentes. Na realidade os estudos mostram o contrário.


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2020 às 14:43)

frederico disse:


> Seria interessante fazer estudos antropológicos e genéticos que nunca foram feitos para esclarecer melhor as nossas origens. Pessoalmente acho os portugueses particularmente heterogéneos em termos de fenótipo, arrisco que são mais heterogéneos que os vizinhos espanhóis. Eu por exemplo pareço-me às pessoas do Sul de Itália, em Inglaterra dizem que sou italiano, sou alto, pele muito clara mas cabelo castanho e barba muito forte e escura, acho que tenho um fenótipo mais mediterrânico (Catalunha, sul de França, Itália, Grécia, Turquia) que Atlântico. O sotavento algarvio, donde sou natural, foi altamente romanizado, fez parte do Império Bizantino, do Al-Andaluz e teve depois a influência da Reconquista. Na zona de Tavira há pessoas ruivas, louras, morenas. Há pessoas que parecem da Suécia assim como outras que parecem de Marrocos. Passamos a fronteira e vê-se uma maior homogeneidade. Isto porque aquela zona de Huelva ficou quase despovoada com a Reconquista e o repovoamento foi muito lento, durou até ao século XVI, com colonos que vinham do Norte de Espanha. No Algarve a situação foi diferente, houve zonas que foram despovoadas e repovoadas com galegos e minhotos, outras onde a população permaneceu intacta. Existem ainda influências recentes. Por exemplo, parte da população de Vila Real de Santo António é natural do Alentejo. A população de Monte Gordo tem ascendência andaluza e catalã. Castro Marim e Alcoutim receberam muitos condenados ao degredo por serem zonas de fronteira. Tavira teve integração de judeus sefarditas no século XVI que depois se diluíram na população, mas deixaram os seus genes e a sua influência cultural até hoje. Este heterogeneidade não existe na vizinha província de Huelva. Ali os mouros e judeus foram expulsos e ponto final! E um estudo recente indica que os repovoadores vinham da zona de Leão e Astúrias. No Algarve os repovoadores vieram do Minho e da Galiza.
> 
> Parece-me que Portugal e o interior de Espanha têm das zonas com menor influência indo-europeia, das invasões que vieram do Médio Oriente e da Europa Central no Neolítico, devido à barreiras físicas (montanhas) e a serem uma zona na extremidade do continente. Suspeito que temos mais influências do povos pré-indo europeus que os franceses, italianos, gregos, belgas, ingleses ou irlandeses. Uma marca antropológica dos povos indo-europeus que é fácil de ver a olho nu é o padrão de pêlos terminais nos indivíduos do sexo masculino. Ou seja, presença de barba densa e pilosidade corporal abundante especialmente no tórax, abdómen e membros. Os povos onde esta característica sexual secundária é mais frequente são os povos do Mediterrâneo Central e Oriental e do Próximo e Médio Oriente ou Noroeste da Índia, seguidos dos povos da Europa Central e Ocidental. Parece existir uma associação entre a presença desta característica sexual secundária e a inteligência (QI superior), que poderá ser explicada pela actuação da DHT, metabolito da testosterona, a nível cerebral. Isto deita totalmente por terra a ideia generalizada de que os homens barbudos e peludos são «próximos» do macaco e mais rudes, menos inteligentes. Na realidade os estudos mostram o contrário.




Os mouros foram expulsos de Portugal e Espanha. Em Portugal, segundo as informações que tenho encontrado, não se encontraram marcadores paternos específicos de mouros (como os exércitos eram esmagadoramente masculinos, se deixassem marcas na população, tal seria visível no Y-DNA das populações locais), e em Espanha foram encontrados mas em quantidades muito residuais (0,05%).
Há poucos anos, alguns investigadores andaram em Mértola a estudar a população local, justamente à procura de descendentes de mouros, e nem ali conseguiram encontrar provas concretas, obtendo apenas resultados «inconclusivos». 
É possível que existam alguns descendentes por cá, que os estudos ainda não tenham descoberto, mas não deverão ser muito numerosos ou representativos.

Quanto à influência de judeus no Algarve, nunca li nada em concreto sobre o tema.

Segundos os estudos antropológicos que tenho consultado (e alguns estão neste tópico), Portugal é mais homogéneo que Espanha, e penso que tal não deverá ser muito surpreendente.
Não sei se tal teoria é discutível mediante outros estudos contraditórios.
Só conheço 2 ou 3 trabalhos que se debruçaram de forma superficial sobre o tema.

A Antropologia Física é um assunto atraente e algo abandonado, por várias razões.
Sem dúvida que o mais importante é sermos felizes e saudáveis, do que sermos parecidos com o homem das cavernas, mas com tantos preconceitos e ideias infundadas, penso que é interessante e relevante, tentar saber mais sobre o tema.


----------



## frederico (2 Jun 2020 às 15:08)

Seria interessante termos mais estudos antropológicos das nossas características fenotípicas. Saber percentagens para cor de cabelo, cor de olhos, pigmentação da pele, medidas antropométricas, etc. Recordo de ver um estudo, mas não me recordo da referência, que dizia que os portugueses tinham a pele mais branca que os italianos, nas zonas não expostas ao sol, o que quebra certos mitos. Quanto à altura, não é uma questão de Norte/Sul. Os gregos e os povos dos Balcãs são altos, os irlandeses e os galeses são relativamente baixos. Em Portugal a diferença entre ricos e pobres pode ser de 10 cm, a altura resulta de interacção genético-ambiental fortíssima e os portugueses são em média mais baixos porque até décadas recentes a alimentação da maioria da população era muito pobre em proteínas de qualidade e os cuidados de saúde estavam atrasados em relação à Europa rica. Há cem anos os nórdicos e os holandeses também eram baixos. 

Quanto aos judeus. No Reinado de D. Manuel I haveria 40 mil judeus sefarditas portugueses. Viviam em comunidades próprias, as judiarias. Casavam uns com os outros, eram uma comunidade fechada deste o Império Romano. Com o édito da expulsão dos Reis Católicos terão entrado 50 a 100 mil judeus espanhóis em Portugal. Portugal ficou assim com mais de 100 mil judeus em território nacional. Alguns autores falam em 200 mil. Isto num país de 1 milhão de habitantes. D. Manuel fechou os portos e as fronteiras e obrigou à conversão forçada. Alguns conseguiram fugir mas a maioria ficou em Portugal, convertida à força. Acabaram por integrar-se e casar com cristãos. Nascem assim os cristãos-novos, que décadas depois constituíam cerca de metade da população portuguesa. Eram famílias que tinham pelo menos um ascendente que fora judeu. Estes cristãos-novos eram o alvo da Inquisição. Por isso houve uma emigração maciça. Foram para o Brasil, onde exploraram engenhos de açúcar. Foram para a Holanda, onde criaram uma comunidade rica e empreendedora. Muitos foram para os domínios do Império Espanhol, onde não eram perseguidos, dedicar-se ao comércio. Havia cidades que tinham judiarias fortes, que esvaziaram por acção da Inquisição. Deu-se assim um despovoamento forte do Interior Norte e Centro, e de alguns locais do Alentejo e Algarve, nos século XVI e XVII. É o caso de Miranda do Douro, Trancoso, Castelo de Vide ou Tavira. Ainda assim, apesar da emigração maciça de cristãos-novos para o Brasil, Império Espanhol, Norte da Europa e Império Otomano muitos outros ficaram. Integrar à força mais de 100 mil judeus num país com 1 milhão de habitantes deixou certamente a sua herança na pool genética da população portuguesa, especialmente em algumas localidades.


----------



## frederico (2 Jun 2020 às 15:13)

Muita gente não sabe mas a Daniela Ruah é uma judia sefardita portuguesa. 







O Sílvio Santos, dono do SBT brasileiro, é descedente de um grande judeu português que fugiu de Portugal no reinado de D. João II.


----------



## frederico (2 Jun 2020 às 15:27)

Quanto aos mouros a situação é muito mais complicada. No Al-Andaluz muitos muçulmanos eram na realidade descendentes de famílias que já estavam na Península no momento da Invasão. Essas famílias eram cristãs ou pagãs e convertaram-se ao Islão para pagar menos impostos. Então muitos dos mouros, geneticamente, eram iguais aos cristãos, eram descendentes dos povos que já viviam na Península no tempo do Reino Suevo e do Reino Visigodo. A ideia de que os mouros eram morenos do Norte de África é errada. Depois no âmbito da Reconquista há um quadro complexo. Em Lisboa o rei D. Afonso Henriques deixou os mouros ficarem. Na Idade Média viviam na Mouraria e nos arrabaldes, sendo muitos ascedentes dos agricultores da região saloia. Em Faro aconteceu a mesma coisa, a população ficou intacta com a Reconquista. Mas o mesmo não aconteceu no Barlavento Algarvio. A população de Alvor foi dizimada, mais de 5 mil pessoas foram mortas. O mesmo sucedeu na serra de Monchique. A população de Silves foi dizimada e os que escaparam fugiram para Niebla e Sevilha. A população de Cacela e de Tavira também foi arrasada pela Ordem de Santiago. Temos assim povoações onde a população moura se manteve, ou pelo menos parte dela, e outras onde foi morta, expulsa ou fugiu para a Andaluzia ou Norte de África. No entanto importa reter isto. Parte substancial da dita população moura descendia de famílias cristãs ibéricas que se tinham convertido ao Islão para pagar menos impostos. Mais. No Al-Andaluz havia 3 religiões. O islamismo estava mais associado às elites e às cidades. O cristianismo à população rural. havia ainda importantes comunidades judaicas.


----------



## frederico (2 Jun 2020 às 15:31)

Por falar em saloios, existe o preconceito de dizer que são descendentes de mouros, por vezes em tom pejorativo. Ora na realidade na região saloio houve durante a Reconquista a colonização com minhotos, galegos e francos! A Cristina Ferreira, que é saloia, tem cara de marroquina? Muito provavelmente é sim descedente de francos ou galegos!


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2020 às 15:46)

frederico disse:


> Seria interessante termos mais estudos antropológicos das nossas características fenotípicas. Saber percentagens para cor de cabelo, cor de olhos, pigmentação da pele, medidas antropométricas, etc. Recordo de ver um estudo, mas não me recordo da referência, que dizia que os portugueses tinham a pele mais branca que os italianos, nas zonas não expostas ao sol, o que quebra certos mitos. Quanto à altura, não é uma questão de Norte/Sul. Os gregos e os povos dos Balcãs são altos, os irlandeses e os galeses são relativamente baixos. Em Portugal a diferença entre ricos e pobres pode ser de 10 cm, a altura resulta de interacção genético-ambiental fortíssima e os portugueses são em média mais baixos porque até décadas recentes a alimentação da maioria da população era muito pobre em proteínas de qualidade e os cuidados de saúde estavam atrasados em relação à Europa rica. Há cem anos os nórdicos e os holandeses também eram baixos.
> 
> Quanto aos judeus. No Reinado de D. Manuel I haveria 40 mil judeus sefarditas portugueses. Viviam em comunidades próprias, as judiarias. Casavam uns com os outros, eram uma comunidade fechada deste o Império Romano. Com o édito da expulsão dos Reis Católicos terão entrado 50 a 100 mil judeus espanhóis em Portugal. Portugal ficou assim com mais de 100 mil judeus em território nacional. Alguns autores falam em 200 mil. Isto num país de 1 milhão de habitantes. D. Manuel fechou os portos e as fronteiras e obrigou à conversão forçada. Alguns conseguiram fugir mas a maioria ficou em Portugal, convertida à força. Acabaram por integrar-se e casar com cristãos. Nascem assim os cristãos-novos, que décadas depois constituíam cerca de metade da população portuguesa. Eram famílias que tinham pelo menos um ascendente que fora judeu. Estes cristãos-novos eram o alvo da Inquisição. Por isso houve uma emigração maciça. Foram para o Brasil, onde exploraram engenhos de açúcar. Foram para a Holanda, onde criaram uma comunidade rica e empreendedora. Muitos foram para os domínios do Império Espanhol, onde não eram perseguidos, dedicar-se ao comércio. Havia cidades que tinham judiarias fortes, que esvaziaram por acção da Inquisição. Deu-se assim um despovoamento forte do Interior Norte e Centro, e de alguns locais do Alentejo e Algarve, nos século XVI e XVII. É o caso de Miranda do Douro, Trancoso, Castelo de Vide ou Tavira. Ainda assim, apesar da emigração maciça de cristãos-novos para o Brasil, Império Espanhol, Norte da Europa e Império Otomano muitos outros ficaram. Integrar à força mais de 100 mil judeus num país com 1 milhão de habitantes deixou certamente a sua herança na pool genética da população portuguesa, especialmente em algumas localidades.



Alguma fonte que fale desses 100.000 Judeus que ficaram em Portugal (que na altura tinha 1 milhão de pessoas)?

Esses Judeus vieram de onde?


----------



## frederico (2 Jun 2020 às 16:37)

Fontes não faltam! Vou-te recomendar os livros que eu li sobre este tema.

História dos Judeus Portugueses, das edições 70.

https://www.almedina.net/hist-ria-dos-judeus-portugueses-1563809235.html

Inquisição e Cristãos-Novos, do Prof. António José Saraiva.

https://www.almedina.net/inquisi-o-e-crist-os-novos-1563993257.html

História da Inquisição de Alexandre Herculano.

https://www.almedina.net/hist-ria-d...inquisi-o-em-portugal-tomo-ii-1563846325.html

História da Inquisição Portuguesa do Prof. Saraiva, eu comprei o meu exemplar num alfarrabista em Lisboa, está fora de circulação.






Tenho ainda outro livro cujo título exacto não me recordo, das Edições 70, sobre os judeus e os mouros em Portugal. Só te poderei dar a referência quando for a Portugal.

Na net encontras ainda artigos em PDF muito interessantes sobre este tema.

http://hemerotecadigital.cm-lisboa....tadeHistoria/JudeusPortuguesesnaDispersao.pdf

Este é sobre Isaac Abravanel. Sílvio Santos descedente directamente deste judeu.

https://www.researchgate.net/public...ts_of_the_Sixteenth_and_Seventeenth_Centuries'

Qual é a origem destes judeus? Nós não sabemos se havia judeus na Península Ibérica antes da conquista romana. Sabemos sim que durante o Império Romano se fixaram na Península, após a diáspora que se seguiu à destruição do Templo de Jerusalém. Com base nas provas arqueológicas e documentais sabe-se que se fixaram judeus durante o Império Romano vindos da Palestina.

Quanto aos 100 mil judeus que entraram em Portugal nos reinados de D. João II e D. Manuel I vinham do Reino de Castela, de cidades como Leão, Salamanca, Cáceres, Mérida, Zamora, Sevilha, etc.


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2020 às 16:52)

belem disse:


> «On Italy:
> There is relatively little common ancestry shared between the Italian peninsula and other locations, and what there is seems to derive mostly from longer ago than 2,500 ya [i.e. ~5500 y.a.: Megalithic era onwards]. An exception is that Italy and the neighboring Balkan populations share small but significant numbers of common ancestors in the last 1,500 years [i.e. after 3750 years: since the Mycenaean period] ...
> 
> *On Iberia:
> ...



Fiquei ainda sem perceber se os Judeus que vieram para Portugal, são originários da Palestina ou de Espanha (ou de ambas). 
O Frederico já ouviu falar dos Sefarditas?

De todas as formas, se os Judeus da Palestina, tivessem tido um impacto significativo nas populações ibéricas, resultados genéticos como estes, seriam impossíveis.


----------



## frederico (2 Jun 2020 às 16:58)

belem disse:


> Fiquei ainda sem perceber se os Judeus que vieram para Portugal, são originários da Palestina ou de Espanha (ou de ambas).
> 
> De todas as formas, se os Judeus da Palestina, tivessem tido um impacto significativo nas populações ibéricas, resultados genéticos como estes, seriam impossíveis.



Em Espanha não tiveram impacto genético. Foram quase todos expulsos. O impacto ocorreu sim em algumas regiões de Portugal devido à conversão forçada. 

Por exemplo, na zona de Belmonte e em Bragança.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4313780/pdf/fgene-06-00012.pdf


----------



## frederico (2 Jun 2020 às 17:00)

Do ponto de vista documental considera-se que os judeus que na Idade Média viviam nos Reinos de Portugal e de Castela tinham vindo para a Península Ibérica no tempo do Império Romano e eram provenientes da Palestina. Isto é o que dizem os documentos e o que diz a tradição. 

Já do ponto de vista genético, não sei se há estudos a corroborar esta origem para os judeus sefarditas.


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2020 às 17:06)

frederico disse:


> Do ponto de vista documental considera-se que os judeus que na Idade Média viviam nos Reinos de Portugal e de Castela tinham vindo para a Península Ibérica no tempo do Império Romano e eram provenientes da Palestina. Isto é o que dizem os documentos e o que diz a tradição.
> 
> Já do ponto de vista genético, não sei se há estudos a corroborar esta origem para os judeus sefarditas.



Caso tenham vindo da Palestina, pelos vistos, devem ter mantido algum distanciamento das populações ibéricas locais.


----------



## frederico (2 Jun 2020 às 17:07)

Pensa-se que os andaluzes são «mouros». Nada mais falso. Os mouros foram expulsos no século XVI. Mais de 500 mil pessoas foram expulsas. Fora os que durante séculos, com a Reconquista, foram regressando ao Norte de África, ou partiram para o Império Otomano. 

Na realidade segundo este estudo há mais genes mouros na Galiza e em Portugal que na Andaluzia! Os andaluzes são sim próximos dos leoneses ou asturianos! 

https://www.elespanol.com/ciencia/i...go-arabe-andaluz-genes-vives/292471410_0.html

_Pero si bien estos lugares custodian el mayor legado patrimonial de *Al-Andalus*, el linaje genético de los norteafricanos que invadieron la Península en el siglo octavo pervive hoy en día en un territorio en el que, paradójicamente, su penetración fue mucho más escasa: *Galicia*. 

Esta conclusión es el resultado de un estudio genético sobre la población española elaborado por investigadores de las universidades de *Oxford* y de *Santiago de Compostela *que publica bioRxiv. Para ello, analizaron los datos genómicos de 1.413 españoles procedentes de hospitales y del *Banco Nacional de ADN* de la *Universidad Carlos III*.
_
Qual a origem destes genes mouros na Galiza e no Norte de Portugal? Muito provavelmente são derivado de escravos mouros, comuns na Idade Média, que acabaram por se integrar na população.


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2020 às 17:12)

frederico disse:


> Pensa-se que os andaluzes são «mouros». Nada mais falso. Os mouros foram expulsos no século XVI. Mais de 500 mil pessoas foram expulsas. Fora os que durante séculos, com a Reconquista, foram regressando ao Norte de África, ou partiram para o Império Otomano.
> 
> Na realidade segundo este estudo há mais genes mouros na Galiza e em Portugal que na Andaluzia! Os andaluzes são sim próximos dos leoneses ou asturianos!
> 
> ...



Ó Frederico, já andámos a falar no tema dos Mouros, várias vezes, neste tópico.

Porque não lês com atenção o que foi escrito?

No estudo que coloquei em cima, por exemplo, desmente completamente a influência relevante de Mouros (os que vieram do Norte de África)  e de Judeus (os que vieram da Palestina).

E sim, existe contribuição norte africana, na Andaluzia (e até em toda a Europa)  e a que existe na Andaluzia é mais recente do que a que existe na Galiza, nas Astúrias e no Norte de Portugal.

A seguir vais falar da influência do Gengis Khan, não? ahahaha


----------



## frederico (2 Jun 2020 às 17:13)

belem disse:


> Ó Frederico, já andámos a falar no tema dos Mouros, várias vezes, neste tópico.
> 
> Porque não lês com atenção o que foi escrito?
> 
> ...



Não li todo o tópico.


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2020 às 17:21)

frederico disse:


> Não li todo o tópico.



Na página anterior tens a informação que precisas.


----------



## frederico (2 Jun 2020 às 17:22)

É interessante analisar estes mapas. 






https://www.elespanol.com/ciencia/i...go-arabe-andaluz-genes-vives/292471410_0.html

Seria interessante estudar a origem genética das pessoas da região de Nisa e da Beira Baixa. Essa zona teve muitas povoações repovoadas com colonos franceses no século XII. Segundo estes mapas a região da Península com mais contribuição genética francesa coincide aproximadamente com os limites do antigo reino de Aragão. 

Notável a influência da península Itálica no Sul. De facto a romanização foi de longe mais forte no Sul que no Norte. 

Curiosa a influência da Irlanda no Norte. Curiosa também a influência marroquina no Sul da Galiza.


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2020 às 17:51)

Eu já coloquei aqui estudos mais atualizados e adequados para responder a essa questão que esse, mas vamos então atrás no tempo e lanço a questão: o que esses mapas nos dizem? Falam-nos de alguns elementos genéticos em comum, não da direção dos movimentos migratórios (a influência da P. Ibérica até é substancialmente maior no Norte de África, do que vice-versa).
Qual relevância de uma pessoa  do Minho, a outra das Astúrias e uma outra de Marrocos terem U6a1? O nodo ancestral do U6a1 está em Portugal!
E podíamos falar de mais exemplos.
Tudo terá acontecido muito antes dos  Mouros.

Esta é uma versão melhorada, mas mais uma vez, não serve para responder a todas as questões:
forwhattheywereweare.blogspot.com/2018/03/iberian-genetic-clusters.html

É uma pena não indicarem de onde vieram as amostras portuguesas e terem colocado tudo com a mesma côr (e quase certamente mais uma vez não devem ter estudado as nossas aldeias  mais escondidas e antigas), mas ainda assim, os resultados indicam uma grande antiguidade.

Mais adequado para responder a essa questão  é o estudo que coloquei na página anterior.


----------



## dmiangoys (25 Out 2020 às 06:48)

e bom voltar ao passado e ler o que se escreveu acerca das origens dos portugueses , pra falar com tempo de atrazo passo por dizer que sempre houve migracoes desde os primeiros povos na peninsula , mesmo aqueles nativos de raizes mais assentes tambem foram eles em certa altura tribos que migraram pra peninsula e se integraram na familia iberica os unicos que nao foram la bem sucedidos foram os romanos e os mocarebes da ultima invasao


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2020 às 02:20)

Este documentário parece-me interessante e refere os movimentos populacionais no Noroeste durante a Reconquista. Vastas áreas despovoadas foram depois repovoadas com asturianos, galegos ou bascos. Houve também intensa migração de cristãos do Sul mouro para o Norte da Península.


----------



## belem (9 Dez 2020 às 23:49)

dmiangoys disse:


> e bom voltar ao passado e ler o que se escreveu acerca das origens dos portugueses , pra falar com tempo de atrazo passo por dizer que sempre houve migracoes desde os primeiros povos na peninsula , mesmo aqueles nativos de raizes mais assentes tambem foram eles em certa altura tribos que migraram pra peninsula e se integraram na familia iberica os unicos que nao foram la bem sucedidos foram os romanos e os mocarebes da ultima invasao



Sim, mesmo o Paleolítico e o Mesolítico foram também palco de grandes migrações.
Convém também não esquecer que os restos mais antigos que se conhecem de H_omo sapiens_, foram encontrados em Marrocos.
Nunca entendi muito bem, a aversão de algumas pessoas em aceitar os eventos antigos, que certamente foram muito mais decisivos do que os mais recentes.
Parece que está mais na moda  falar da influência de povos estrangeiros, que pouca ou nenhuma contribuição deram e que vieram cá e depois foram embora, porque se calhar aos olhos de alguns é mais «fixe».
Faz-me lembrar as tendências dos livros de história da minha adolescência, onde pouca relevância era dada aos povos locais e à sua cultura. A teoria da extrema salganhada e da falta de identidade cultural, parece-me que era (se calhar ainda é) a mais forte.
Não há muita gente que perceba muito sobre os povos ibéricos nativos e a origem dos povos ibéricos é das que atrai mais especulação. Mesmo neste tópico foi possível testemunhar tais tendências, nas intervenções de várias pessoas.

Relativamente aos Mouros e Romanos, concordo com o que diz e aparentemente, alguns autores, designam como povo ibérico antigo, o povo pré-romano que existia na P. Ibérica.

«Abstract

The Iberians developed a surprisingly sophisticated culture in the Mediterranean coast of the Iberian Peninsula from the 6th century BC until their conquest by the Romans in the 2nd century BC. They spoke and wrote a non-Indo-European language that still cannot be understood; their origins and relationships with other non-Indo-European peoples, like the Etruscans, are unclear, since their funerary practices were based on the cremation of bodies, and therefore anthropology has been unable to approach the study of this people. We have retrieved mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) from a few of the scarce skeletal remains that have been preserved, some of them belonging to ritualistically executed individuals. The most stringent authentication criteria proposed for ancient DNA, such as independent replication, amino-acid analysis, quantitation of template molecules, multiple extractions and cloning of PCR products, have been followed to obtain reliable sequences from the mtDNA hypervariable region 1 (HVR1), as well as some haplogroup diagnostic SNPs. Phylogeographic analyses show that the haplogroup composition of the ancient Iberians was very similar to that found in modern Iberian Peninsula populations, suggesting a long-term genetic continuity since pre-Roman times. Nonetheless, there is less genetic diversity in the ancient Iberians than is found among modern populations, a fact that could reflect the small population size at the origin of the population sampled, and the heterogenic tribal structure of the Iberian society. Moreover, the Iberians were not especially closely related to the Etruscans, which points to considerable genetic heterogeneity in Pre-Roman Western Europe.»

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16138912


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2022 às 12:38)

Descobertas em Portugal as múmias mais antigas do mundo
4 de abril de 2022 Por Luciana Calogeras


Múmias são sempre achados de interesse internacional, pois oferecem vislumbres significativos sobre o passado. No entanto, o que não se esperava descobrir seriam múmias no território português do Vale do Sado, e pasmem: tratam-se das múmias mais antigas do mundo!

Vários métodos bem elaborados de mumificação foram utilizados no Egito antigo há mais de 4.500 anos e encontramos evidências de mumificação de 1.000 a.C. na Grã-Bretanha, além de cadáveres mumificados de 5.050 a.C. no Deserto do Atacama, no Chile que eram os mais antigos do mundo. Porém essa mais recente descoberta em Portugal é um exemplar mumificado que foi sepultado há cerca de 8.000 anos, tornando-se as múmias mais antigas já encontradas.


Essa descoberta é parte de outros achados na região e também mostram traços de mumificação datadas do período do Mesolítico, ou seja, meados da Idade da Pedra.

Os arqueólogos usaram um método chamado arqueotanatologia para analisar os 13 restos mortais encontrados e compararam os esqueletos com experimentos de decomposição conduzidos pelo Forensic Anthropology Research Facility da Texas State University.

Os ossos de um esqueleto estavam “hiperflexionados”, ou seja, movidos para trás de sua posição natural, o que sugere que eles foram amarrados no lugar com ligações que se deterioraram desde então. Por outro lado, os ossos desse mesmo esqueleto ainda estavam firmemente no lugar, ou seja, não haviam desarticulado, o que sugere que o corpo foi enterrado como uma múmia e não como um cadáver fresco, já que os ossos permaneciam no lugar.

 O solo ao redor do túmulo parecia praticamente intacto o que sugere que, se o corpo tivesse sido enterrado sem mumificação, seu tecido mole teria se decomposto, criando vazios que seriam preenchidos por sedimentos. Por isso, sugere-se que o corpo, já era uma múmia quando foi enterrado.

Os pesquisadores supõem que no passado a mumificação era feita após a drenagem dos fluidos e o uso do fogo para secar os cadáveres. Assim, os corpos poderiam se tornar mais fáceis para transportar, a fim de enterrá-los de propósito em um local significativo, mantendo sua integridade anatômica.

Os locais de sepultamento também revelam muito sobre a cultura e crenças dos povos antigos, o que permite-nos ampliar a visão sobre o passado.

Esse estudo foi publicado no European Journal of Archaeology.

Leia mais em: https://misteriosdomundo.org/descobertas-em-portugal-as-mumias-mais-antigas-do-mundo/

Interessante existir mumificação no contexto do Mesolítico português. (certamente é a ,mais antiga que se conhece).
O achado é proveniente da bacia do Sado, onde também desconhecia existirem povoamentos durante esta fase, mas também poderá ter havido alguma continuidade com Muge.


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2022 às 13:19)

Em relação aos fenótipos dos Portugueses,  e como o assunto foi abordado pouco atrás, para quem está interessado eu sugeria ver as páginas 10,11, 12, 14, 15, 18 e 19, deste tópico., por exemplo.

É pena que vários fotos tenham deixado de ser visíveis, mas irei depois tentar emendar isso.
De todas as formas, os textos descritivos e as fontes, também são muito importantes.

Qualquer dúvida que alguém tenha, esteja à vontade para a expor, e eu tentarei esclarecer.


----------

